
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE. Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company, please. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something—it&#x27;s off topic here. Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job. Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads: <i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23379194" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23379194</a> and <i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23379195" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23379195</a><p>Note that these threads are paginated and usually end up with several pages of comments. Click &quot;More&quot; at the bottom of each page to go to the next.
======
peggy_archive
Internet Archive| SF or REMOTE | Engineering Manager | Full-time |
[https://archive.org/about/jobs.php](https://archive.org/about/jobs.php)

Interested in a mission-driven job preserving history and ensuring open access
to information for a global audience? Enjoy building tools, systems, and teams
working with petabytes of data and services critical to hundreds of non-profit
and mission-aligned organizations? The Internet Archive (IA) is a non-profit
digital library, top 200 website at archive.org, and repository of over 60PB
(unique) of digital information running across an integrated cluster of over
1200 VMs on over 700 "bare-metal" physical machines in multiple self-owned and
operated data centers -- all serving to advance our goal of “Universal Access
to All Knowledge.”

We are seeking an Engineering Manager to help grow our suite of services for
collecting, preserving, and providing access to the massive trove of
historically-important data now published on the web while at the same time
working in partnership with a global set of institutions to provide web, data,
access, research, and preservation services to users. For more info on the
Internet Archive or other jobs in our organization. You can get more info on
the job here:
[https://internetarchive.applytojob.com/apply/p3gIDMnAXd/Engi...](https://internetarchive.applytojob.com/apply/p3gIDMnAXd/Engineering-
Manager?referrer=20200515165033MR9S8ORQ4AJPTS3V)

~~~
rory_isAdonk
God damn would i be proud to work here

------
SpaceX2019
SpaceX|Redmond, WA|Onsite

SpaceX was founded under the belief that a future where humanity is out
exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where we are not.
SpaceX in Redmond, WA is looking for software engineer’s to build software
used to design, develop, launch, and operate a low latency, high capacity
satellite broadband network for Starlink.

Location: Redmond, WA (onsite)

Starlink Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6aabc92d2us](https://grnh.se/6aabc92d2us)

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __

SpaceX|Los Angeles,CA |Onsite

Aerospace experience is not required to be successful here - rather we look
for smart, motivated, collaborative engineers who love solving problems and
want to make an impact on a super inspiring mission. Check out our open roles
in Southern California and make your mark in history!

Location: Hawthorne, CA (onsite)

Software Engineer (Crew Dragon)
[https://grnh.se/3c05852b2us](https://grnh.se/3c05852b2us)

Firmware Engineer [https://grnh.se/96821e932us](https://grnh.se/96821e932us)

Sr Information Security Analyst (Incident Response)
[https://grnh.se/64014ac42us](https://grnh.se/64014ac42us)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/6d9199082us](https://grnh.se/6d9199082us)

~~~
happppy
Hi,

I wanted to ask if you guys offer visa sponsorship? Thanks.

~~~
johaugum
Most SpaceX jobs are subject to ITAR regulations and are only available to US
citizens and legal permanent residents (green card holders).

~~~
Aeolun
Huh, guess I don’t have to feel so guilty about just cheering them on instead
of actually helping then.

------
csteubs
Not A Satellite Labs | Co-Founders (Marketing + Computer Vision) | Remote
(U.S.) | [https://notasatellite.com](https://notasatellite.com)

We're building the world's first real-time map using a network of cameras
aboard 77,000 daily commercial flights. Our approach lets us gather thousands
of times more data at a fraction of the operational cost of building,
launching, and maintaining satellites. Our competitors (Maxar, Planet)
advertise daily updates; we've demonstrated 1,430 updates on a single
coordinate in early tests using just a cell phone camera.

I've been building the prototype and handling the early-stage product market
fit exercises in solo founder mode. I'm looking to bring on co-founders who
can run the growth machine and assist me with the video ingestion engine. I
currently have 145 customer commitments running on a negligible burn
(~$100/month for feeler IG ads, a few bucks/mo for hosting). If you'd like to
hear more about the business concept, current challenges or the product
roadmap, shoot me an email (chris@notasatellite.com) or check us out
@notasatellite.

~~~
fxtentacle
I have experience streaming data from satellites and post-processing it into
online bicycling maps.

I also have experience building a big data pipeline handling more ingres data
than what a single S3 bucket can endure.

I also have experience with optical flow, structure from motion, and multi-
image alignment.

But I'm in Germany, not the US. Is there any reason why this is US only?

~~~
csteubs
Not limited to the US—let’s talk!

------
hakanm
Elektron | Rust Graphics Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Gothenburg, Sweden |
[https://www.elektron.se](https://www.elektron.se)

Elektron builds state-of-the-art music machines with deep functionality and
exceptional sonic capabilities. We are expanding our team in order to push the
edge of music creation.

Elektron is looking for a highly skilled graphics engineer with experience in
modern graphics APIs and Rust to join our team working on a cutting-edge
software platform which will drive the next generation of our instruments. In
this role, you will carefully assess, build and take ownership of the graphics
stack. The task reaches from low-level aspects concerning performance up to
forming APIs used for high-level UI design. As part of this, you will work
closely with the design team in order to realize solutions with superb
aesthetics.

Interested in helping to build the future of music machines? Read more and
apply at the link below!

[https://www.elektron.se/rust-graphics-
engineer/](https://www.elektron.se/rust-graphics-engineer/)

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Software Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services. The Login.gov team operates like a startup within
the government, working in the open as a distributed, agile team. The core
product is open source, hosted in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for
scale. Tens of millions of people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be
the preferred entrypoint for all government digital services. Our users
include people accessing benefits, applying for government jobs, serving in
the military, and collecting funds awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* (opening soon!) Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/) * (opening soon!) Application Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/application-engineer/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

~~~
wikibob
Does the pay max out at GS-15 like USDS?

~~~
Aeolun
Huh, that kind of salary makes it kind of hard to compete...

~~~
aviator-39
Not by a long shot. Its better than anything but the top companies. Total
salary includes locality pay, which for DC is $142K and for SF is $154K. There
are also a bunch of benefits, not least of which is the federal pension. If
you worked for the feds for 20 years you would draw a $30k a year pension.

~~~
Aeolun
That’s in addition to the default max of $140K? If so, then yes, it would
actually be really good.

Because it’d suck to start out at the max and then never increase any more.

I’m not sure if I’d count a $30k/year pension good, but the fact that you can
get it after 20 years is pretty cool.

~~~
wikibob
It’s not in addition. DC is $142,000 total after the CoL adjustment

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

\- Support Specialist (Contract):
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/24b4f951-9c2e-451c-bd9d-18c57e1...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/24b4f951-9c2e-451c-bd9d-18c57e14249f)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, DevOps.

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
gregkerzhner
Took a quick browse through your iOS codebase, and I gotta say that I am not
impressed. This app seems to follow the classic "massive view controlller"
architecture, where a ton on unrelated functionality is squeezed into the
controller. On top of this, I see very little unit testing at a controller
layer. This is a dangerous combination where some of the most complex part of
you codebase has some of the least test coverage.

You might want to consider patterns like MVVM to bring your controllers under
control and increase your test coverage.

------
gu
Klarna Bank | Software Engineer
(Haskell/Erlang/Scala/Clojure/Python/Java/JavaScript etc.), DevOps Engineer,
Engineering Manager | Stockholm, Sweden or Berlin, Germany | VISA | Currently
REMOTE / WFH, normally ON-SITE

Klarna Bank (www.klarna.com) is a dominant payment service provider in Europe,
and expanding rapidly. We have 3000+ employees and are valued at $5.5bn, which
makes us the largest private FinTech in Europe. We are backed by Sequoia,
among others.

We are growing rapidly and are therefore looking for engineers. There are a
lot of roles on our website ([https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8&team=Engin...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8&team=Engineering)). Let me highlight a few that I think are
most relevant for the HN crowd:

\- Software Engineer - Functional Programming: Erlang, Haskell, Scala, or
Clojure, depending on the team

\- Software Engineer - Python

\- Software Engineer - Java

\- Software Engineer - JavaScript

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

There are also roles in Front-End/UX/Mobile (iOS & Android)/Design etc.

Each job listing represents a particular profile. There are normally a lot of
available positions behind each listing.

~~~
amangrw077
i am interested for javascript developer

~~~
akully
hi @amangrw077, this role looks interesting.

This is an MS-Paint app I wrote in pure javascript.
[http://adamkulidjian.com/pixel-paint.html](http://adamkulidjian.com/pixel-
paint.html)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are: immigration, veterans, students, health care,
and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the right direction!

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge-- but always impactful work
for the American people.

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
cctechc
How long after being rejected should people wait to re-apply?

~~~
usdsgov
Hi! Candidates interested in re-applying should wait at least one year after
their previous application date.

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Full-time, Remote, or HQ in London

I am Marius, one of the lead engineers at Citymapper where I’ve been for 7
years now. Our app helps people move through our urban spaces and get from A
to B. Join us and work on an app that is a daily use-case for you and millions
of city-dwellers in 40 cities around the world.

In particular I am interested in talking to experienced engineers that have
always had an interest in public transport! Click Here ->
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/1170581)

Find all other engineering positions on our website at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

We are also looking for lead engineers and engineering managers:
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

You can contact me directly at marius@citymapper.com if you have any questions
(no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this anyway….).

~~~
ipnon
Keep up the good work, Citymapper is the best way to get from A to B.

~~~
ManuelVelez
Actually, the best way to get from A to B is always a straight line.

------
hanrelan
Twenty | Non-Profit | Frontend, Fullstack | San Francisco, Remote (US only) |
$135k

Hi, we’re Twenty! We’re a brand new non-profit on a mission to discover and
develop the potential in everyone. We are pre-product and pre-website, but we
already have an incredible group of supporters. Sal Khan, founder and CEO of
Khan Academy and Bill Jackson, founder of GreatSchools, are both on our board.
The Eric and Wendy Schmidt Strategic Innovation Fund is our first funder and
Schmidt Futures is our first customer. We're launching our MVP (Hello World)
later this month.

Our CEO is an education executive with 30+ years of experience. Our CPO is a
former startup founder and product manager from Khan Academy, and our CTO sold
his previous company to Google.

Our tech stack uses Typescript + React Native on the frontend with a light
Rails backend running on App Engine. We’re still early and nothing is set in
stone, so there’s lots of room to craft and improve our stack.

We're looking for someone with mobile experience (React
Native/Flutter/native), an eye for product and design, and some backend
experience or a desire to learn. If you’re interested in a product with
impact, a high level of autonomy and solving problems for a global audience
with tight constraints (connectivity and devices), send us an email!

hello@gethello.org

------
griffinkelly
Caper | YC W16 | [https://www.caper.ai/](https://www.caper.ai/) | Remote |
Fulltime

Caper builds smart shopping carts - powered by deep learning and computer
vision - to enable a seamless grab-and-go retail experience. We differ from
other emerging cashierless technologies like Amazon Go because we are the
scalable solution. Caper’s autonomous checkout technology is plug and play,
meaning it requires no in-store renovation, no operational overhaul, no heavy
computations or endless image labeling. Any retailers can buy the carts and
their entire store is upgraded with cashierless capabilities. Caper costs less
than 1% of Amazon Go's infrastructure. We are already live in-stores and our
customers love us! See here:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-l..).

SRE:[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs)

Reach out directly to me if interested at griffin.kelly at caperlab.com

------
rudi-c
Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)) | Software Engineer |
SF | Full-time Onsite Figma is a startup in San Francisco building a browser-
based collaborative design tool to improve the way designers and developers
work together. We are hiring talented engineers across the stack who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on. We push the boundaries of web technology
and have redefined what applications in browsers are capable of.

For examples of challenges that we solved, you may find our blog post
interesting:
[https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/](https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/)

We're hiring product, security, and infrastructure engineers and leaders
across a number of teams and roles:
[https://www.figma.com/careers/](https://www.figma.com/careers/)

Our front-end tech stack: TypeScript, React, C++, WebAssembly, WebGL

Our back-end tech stack: Ruby, Sinatra, Go, Rust

------
kanzure
Avanti Bank & Trust | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote |
[https://avantibank.com/](https://avantibank.com/)

Avanti Financial Group, Inc. is a Wyoming corporation formed to apply for a
bank charter under Wyoming’s special-purpose depository institution ("SPDI")
law. Avanti intends to serve as a compliant bridge to the U.S. dollar payments
system and a custodian of digital assets that can meet the strictest level of
institutional custody standards. Avanti will also comply with Wyoming's SPDI
and digital asset laws, which include requirements that fiat deposits be 100%
reserved and that Avanti meet strict requirements from its regulators.

We are looking for software engineers, security engineers, and devops. We have
a number of different products in the pipeline all serviced by our engineering
team, which requires traditional CRUD work but also a number of integrations,
such as with bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies. Django experience a plus.

Read more here: [https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-
to-...](https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-to-build-
crypto-bank-in-wyoming) and
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a-bitcoin-
bastion-for-the-wild-west/) and
[https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1252239022287654912](https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1252239022287654912)

Contact: jobs@avantibank.com and reference this post.

------
jrvarela56
Cuanto | REMOTE (everyone in the company) | Full-time | Backend Engineer

The company:

We're creating mobile-first tools to help Latin American entrepreneurs and
small businesses grow through Instagram and WhatsApp. We want to help the
region's +200M self-employed bring their businesses online.

Our product began as something like Shopify meets Square for a business run by
one person. We believe this will help millions make a living off the internet.

The role:

We need you to take the lead on our APIs and analytics pipelines. Ideally, you
love creating coherent and well-tested APIs.

You understand how valuable data is to create amazing products, improve
processes, and grow a business.

You'll be responsible for maintaining an API for an e-commerce platform, a
mobile app, integrations to payment processors and fraud detection.

We're building integrations to more third-party services - you'll be laying
the foundation for a platform.

Tech Stack: Heroku, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Metabase/Segment/Amplitude,
React Native.

Why:

These products are really making a difference for a lot of people.

Our customers are starting companies, turning passions into revenue, and
quitting 9-to-5s in a region where human capital is underappreciated.

Send me a message at jose@cuanto.app if you want to know more about the role
and what we're doing. Here's the listing for the job in AL
[https://angel.co/company/cuanto/jobs/851994-founding-
backend...](https://angel.co/company/cuanto/jobs/851994-founding-backend-
engineer)

------
jacquesgt
Apple | Software Engineer | Cupertino, CA/San Diego, CA/Portland, OR/Austin,
TX | Onsite

We’re the team that designs and develops the operating system for the Secure
Enclave used in iOS, tvOS, watchOS, and macOS devices. We develop the full
software stack, including the L4 microkernel, runtime libraries, hardware
drivers, and more. We work very closely with Apple’s Silicon Engineering Group
to help design the Secure Enclave hardware.

This is a great place to work if you’re into some combination of embedded,
operating systems, and security.

Apply here: [https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200120834/trusted-
kerne...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200120834/trusted-kernel-
engineer?team=SFTWR)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
I am Java developer with 5 years of experience, do you think I can be good fit
for this role?

------
dlngdn
Rescale | San Francisco | SF & REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale)

Rescale offers a software platform and hardware infrastructure for companies
to perform scientific and engineering simulation. (We're an HPC/Supercomputing
Cloud Platform) We are a Y Combinator startup with top investors: Jeff Bezos,
Sam Altman, Paul Graham, Peter Thiel, & a bunch of others. I think we're now
#39 on the Top YC list. We have about 150 employees scattered around the
world, with about 28 software developers mostly all located in San Francisco.
The company still feels small and everyone is pretty tight. Work atmosphere is
fun & friendly. We just closed Series C so we are in a very strong position to
ride out whatever plays out in the economy & are probably a bit more insulated
than most companies. We are growing very rapidly--all departments are hiring
(We doubled in size in the last two quarters). It's exciting, a lot of
opportunity, interesting technical problems to solve, definitely a good time
to join. Devs that come in now will have the opportunity to have a big impact
on the future of our company, our code & our culture.

We're currently looking for: Senior Backend Engineers, Data Engineers,
Software Engineers, a Lead UI/UX Designer, Senior DevOps Engineers, Frontend
Engineers, Senior Frontend Engineers, & PMs

~~~
neutronicus
I noticed "Remote in DC" on some of the postings - does that include MD/VA or
is it limited to the District itself?

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Developer, Project Manager, Design/UX, Product

Canonical and Ubuntu are at the forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping
customers master the challenge of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and
container-based systems. We’re recruiting people that love Linux, automation,
operations, and are interested in cracking some of the world’s toughest
problems at scale, with a twist: we’re bringing the scale economics and
flexible automation that you’d find in a FAANG company to the wider enterprise
ecosystem. We work on open source tools, in an open, distributed environment
with Tier 1 organisations. If you're looking to work with some of the smartest
people in the industry across the globe while designing and delivering
bleeding edge open source solutions, apply below.

Worldwide EdgeX Software Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/0a3f0cce1us](https://grnh.se/0a3f0cce1us) EdgeX Software
Engineer Manager - [https://grnh.se/c095546b1us](https://grnh.se/c095546b1us)

Americas Linux Systems Support Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/93abec861us](https://grnh.se/93abec861us)

Canonical is hiring for 20+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose or New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, VISA

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, cryptography, and
deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We're additionally interested in chatting with people with a
scientific/engineering background who are interested in healthcare research.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
lstuiber
Change.org | San Francisco, CA / Victoria, BC / Paris, France | Onsite |
[https://www.change.org](https://www.change.org)

Change.org is the world’s largest social change platform with over 150 million
users in 196 countries. Change.org empowers anyone, anywhere, to create the
change they want to see. We are a certified B-corporation and enable people to
start campaigns, mobilize supporters, and work with decision makers to drive
solutions through our platform.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org](https://www.keyvalues.com/change-org)

Our open positions:

 _Senior /Staff Data Scientist - Recommendations:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/ab9188d6-eee1-4112-935e-4383aa5...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/ab9188d6-eee1-4112-935e-4383aa5a9a02?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

_ Senior Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/change/be2dfba8-cd15-4616-bf86-ab7ca60...](https://jobs.lever.co/change/be2dfba8-cd15-4616-bf86-ab7ca601e80e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, React.js, GraphQL, Node.js, AWS, Redis,
Spark & Scala (Data team)

~~~
Christoph98
The Data Scientist position states that applications are accepted until 30th
of May, 2020. But given that you have responded to this post, am I right to
assume that you are still accepting applications?

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Linux Engineer | Product Consulting Associate | New York, NY |
Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a technology and tech-enabled services company. We deliver front,
middle, and back office solutions to some of the world’s most sophisticated
institutional asset managers, hedge funds, asset allocators, and banks.
Through a combination of advanced automation, innovative data management
tools, and anomaly-resolution workflows, Arcesium’s clients can achieve a
single source of truth, scalable to millions of data points, for use
throughout their entire organization.

Building on a platform developed and tested by one of the world's leading
investment and technology development firms, the D. E. Shaw group, Arcesium
launched as an independent company in 2015. Arcesium received additional
equity backing from a second seed client, Blackstone Alternative Asset
Management, the world's largest discretionary allocator to hedge funds. Since
then, we have grown to support more than $200 billion in assets with a staff
of over 900 software engineering, accounting, operations, and treasury
professionals.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Linux Engineer \- Product Consulting Associate

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html).

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
lktsui
University of New Mexico Center for MicroEngineered Materials | Postdoctoral
Fellow | ONSITE | Albuquerque, NM, USA | UNM.edu

Seeking Postdoc for Development of Electrochemical Sensors for Methane
Detection

Our group at University of New Mexico Center for Micro-Engineered Materials is
pursuing a project for the monitoring of methane emissions from natural gas
infrastructure and we are seeking a postdoc to work with us on this project.
Beyond the loss of valuable product, methane leaked from natural gas represent
a major source of greenhouse gas emissions and widely deployable sensor
systems are needed for continuous monitoring. A complicating challenge is that
natural gas infrastructure is often situated near other sources of methane
emissions including agriculture and wetlands, making discrimination of a
methane emission from natural gas difficult to identify without complex
laboratory analytical techniques. Our objective is to develop low-cost field-
deployable systems using mixed-potential solid-state electrochemical sensors
which can quantify the rate of emissions, identify the source of the emission,
and provide an early warning system so leaks can be found and repaired
quickly. The approach will be cross disciplinary in chemical sensing,
electrochemistry, additive manufacturing / 3D printing, machine learning, and
data science.

Interested Applicants can Apply Here:
[https://jobs.electrochem.org/job/postdoctoral-fellow-in-
chem...](https://jobs.electrochem.org/job/postdoctoral-fellow-in-chemical-
sensing/53446697/)

------
tejasv
Chaldal ([https://chaldal.tech](https://chaldal.tech)) YC S15 | Remote | Full-
time

We build systems and infrastructure in the developing world. Our primary
offering is a vertically-integrated 15-minute grocery delivery service, built
in the world's most densely populated city, Dhaka, and looking to expand to
other geographies. To support this system, we work on supply chains that
connect farmers, wholesale markets, logistics networks and commodity
exchanges. We work with the World Food Program in feeding the world's largest
refugee camp. We're a profitable company and we're backed by the World Bank.

Our stack: \- F# (C# for some legacy services that we're moving to F#) \-
Orleans \- TypeScript \- React, React Native \- Service Fabric

We have fun building IDE plugins, DSLs and new ways of programming. If
interested, email me at tejas@chaldal.com.

------
tersers
CarbonCure Technologies | Intermediate/Senior Frontend Developer | Dartmouth,
NS, Canada | Full-time, Remote welcome

CarbonCure Technologies
([https://www.carboncure.com](https://www.carboncure.com)) is a CO2
utilization company which injects carbon dioxide into concrete mix to replace
environmentally-unfriendly cement. We have been invested in by BEV
([https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/Buildings-are-good-for-
peo...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/Buildings-are-good-for-people-and-
bad-for-the-climate)) and have seen adoption in over 180 customers across
Canada, USA and Singapore.

Right now we're a small team working on modernizing internal tools, building a
backend for the second iteration of our hardware, and improving our customer-
facing production information platform. We need a senior or intermediate
frontend developer comfortable with React and with experience taking over
existing projects.

If you are passionate about sustainability, this is for you. I found this job
through a cold call and I'm so happy to be building a software team to enable
greener construction. I'd love to talk about it further with anyone
interested!

You can reach me at tstamadianos@carboncure.com.

------
eddingley
_Lyft Level 5 | Self-driving Research | London, UK | Full-Time | Onsite_

Level 5 is looking for doers and creative problem solvers to join us in
developing the leading self-driving system for ridesharing. Our team members
come from diverse backgrounds and areas of expertise, and each has the
opportunity to have an outsized influence on the future of our technology. Our
world-class software and hardware experts work in brand new garages and labs
in Palo Alto, California, and offices in London, England and Munich, Germany.
And we're moving at an incredible pace: we're currently servicing employee
rides in our test vehicles on the Lyft app. Learn more at lyft.com/level5.

This newly formed team will develop new experimental solutions that combine
the latest findings in cutting-edge computer vision, deep learning and large-
scale data processing to advance the capabilities of our existing systems and
to advance the state-of-the-art of the field. We are looking for Research
Scientists and Machine Learning Engineers.

Responsibilities: -Work in a small, high-velocity team of engineers and
researchers -Design and prototype new computer vision and deep learning
solutions -Develop case studies and experimentally validate hypotheses
Collaborate with AV engineering teams in productionizing systems -Advance the
state-of-the-art, publish and represent Level 5 at top-tier conferences (e.g.
CVPR, NIPS, ICCV, RSS, ICRA)

Experience & Skills: - Hands-on deep learning experience (deep learning,
reinforcement learning, GAN, autoencoders etc.)

Apply at lyft.com/careers or get in touch direct - edingley@lyft.com

~~~
davito88
The correct abbreviation for the Conference on Neural Information Processing
Systems is NeurIPS.

~~~
saagarjha
You could have been slightly more informative by explaining that this is the
new name for the conference.

------
samcheng
RINSE | REMOTE or San Francisco, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, or Washington
DC | Software Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://www.rinse.com](https://www.rinse.com)

Rinse provides dry cleaning and laundry delivery services to tens of thousands
of customers in five metropolitan areas in the US. We have sophisticated
logistics optimization software, a polished consumer product, and firm
business fundamentals.

Rinse has weathered COVID-19 well - read about some of our efforts at
[https://www.rinse.com/blog/rinse/coronavirus/](https://www.rinse.com/blog/rinse/coronavirus/)

Our engineering team is distributed across the United States, and has been
entirely remote since the end of February, but an in-office experience will
also be available in the above cities to those who prefer a traditional desk.

We're open to both newly-graduated engineers or more senior engineers,
provided they meet our bar. Since we're a small team, we're picky.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Interested? Email us as jobs@rinse.com, or my first name at rinse.com

------
cewald
Raise.dev | Javascript Software Developer Coach | REMOTE only | Full time or
Contract to hire

Raise.dev is a developer-first company, laser focused on creating
opportunities for early-career developers to level up. We are hiring multiple
experienced developers who love to teach. You’ll support a group of early-
career software developers as they work on applications in your language of
expertise. Responsibilities include: 1-on-1 and 1-to-few mentorship, code
review, pair programming, and a dash of community building.

The ideal candidate has enough on-the-job problem solving experience to coach
early-career developers, have competency with the language, tools, and
libraries of their stack, and have strong communication skills. Individuals
who are high-empathy, social, and well spoken will thrive in this role. You
should be ready to enthusiastically teach and implement best practices of
software engineering and remote work.

While you are focused on helping early-career developers, we will be focused
on helping you. Our founder has over a decade of industry experience and has
an equally long track record of helping their teammates advance in their
careers.

Requirements: You will be responsible for a group of developers working on
applications within your domain of knowledge. This is an opportunity for a
full time engagement only. We are looking for experience in the following
areas:

    
    
        - General: Git / GitHub, Code Review, Pair Programming, Shell, REST APIs
        - JavaScript: Node, React, Jest, Babel, Eslint
    

Apply here: [https://raise.dev/Apply](https://raise.dev/Apply)

------
smilliken
MixRank processes petabytes of data every month from web crawls, Google Play
Store, Apple AppStore, and dozens of other sources.

DATA ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to help with data mining, machine
learning/data science, data transformation/ETL, data modeling, database
scaling, and more.

PostgreSQL experience is highly desired (administration, optimization, DDL,
etc). Also looking for experience with Python, Linux, Nix, and data mining.

FULL-STACK / PRODUCT ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to build web applications and APIs. The
ideal candidate is looking to grow into position of technical leadership in
product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux is
required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and design are
desired.

Email available in profile.

------
eqmvii
RevZilla | REMOTE | Full Time | Cloud Ops Engineer

We've been using Kubernetes since 2017, and are looking for somebody to join
our small Cloud Ops / DevOps / Infrastructure team.

RevZilla is an eCommerce startup providing motorcycle enthusiasts with premium
apparel, accessories and parts.

Daily tech stack includes Elixir, Phoenix, PostgreSQL, CircleCI, Docker,
Kubernetes, Terraform, and GCP. We work in Linux on System-76 laptops.
Position is fully remote: we have engineers around the world, but our
headquarters is in Philadelphia, PA.

[https://jobs.lever.co/revzilla/db8e59f6-08da-4f13-a3fc-b2535...](https://jobs.lever.co/revzilla/db8e59f6-08da-4f13-a3fc-b2535aaad398?lever-
via=24mvDmLN1m)

~~~
eqmvii
Edit to add: While the position is remote, work eligibility in the US is a
requirement. I can't speak to the specifics, but there are certain visas and
situations we can work with.

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality. You will be helping our AI
team take nascent research concepts and turn them into state of the art
natural language generation. You will be constantly ingesting research papers,
building prototypes, and later turning those prototypes into production code.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We are currently using PyTorch for the vast majority of our AI work.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco (CA), Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com)

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We are
swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing features, scale, and
logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across technology:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c-93a2b756936c)

\- Director of Engineering (Operations Technology):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/9aa45b59-d0c8-4cac-830b...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/9aa45b59-d0c8-4cac-830b-dfd8d51ea6f4)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0-c26e86f10fdb)

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/f3439a24-ff79-4e07-988d...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/f3439a24-ff79-4e07-988d-b59f727334d5)

\- Software Engineer (JavaScript):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac-0614b480c982)

------
jpgvm
Postmates | Remote | Multiple roles available | Full Time

Postmates is an on-demand delivery company.

You can check out available job listings here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/postmates/jobs/2165946](https://boards.greenhouse.io/postmates/jobs/2165946)

The whole company is remote for the mean time but offices will reopen
eventually. That said there are several fully remote teams including mine
(Data Infrastructure - we have an openings, please come join me) and as such
has a great remote culture.

We have systems written in Go/Python/Erlang/Scala/Kotlin and clients/frontends
in Kotlin/Swift/ObjC/JS/TS.

Data Infrastructure in particular makes heavy use of Kotlin on the backend and
we are doing cool things with ML serving and feature infrastructure, realtime
streaming with Kafka, GCP Dataflow and BigQuery etc.

You can apply directly or contact me with details in my profile if you want to
learn more.

------
sowiso
SOWISO | E-learning platform for Math & Science | Amsterdam | ONSITE only|
FULL-TIME SOWISO is looking for a full stack developer.

We are a young and international team of people from different backgrounds and
we’re looking for a full stack developer to join our team in Amsterdam! In
this versatile role you help to expand and renew our learning platform for
universities, colleges and publishers. The role is flexible and offers a lot
of autonomy, where you will work in both ongoing and new projects with PHP
(MVC) and MySQL, but also expect to see Linux/bash, AWS, CI, Puppet, Webpack,
React, etc.

Would you like to join us in creating our interactive learning software? Are
you excited about math and do you want to help us innovate education? Mail to
info@sowiso.com

More info here:
[https://sowiso.nl/en/jobs/developer/](https://sowiso.nl/en/jobs/developer/)

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw or Krakow, Poland | Onsite or Remote,
Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud.

As an open-source engineer, you will spend 80% of your time contributing to
open-source projects:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/2140226](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/2140226)

------
kundi
Nightwatch.io | Remote | Full-time | Elixir, Rust, Ruby, Go

This is a fully remote position, full-time or part-time, with flexible working
hours and work arrangements.

We’re looking for an experienced developer who enjoys working with server side
technologies and possesses a good mixture of DevOps and application
development chops, has been around the block a couple of times, and would like
to build forward-thinking and innovative solutions with experienced teammates
in a progressive-oriented environment.

About the role: You should have plenty of experience in building performant,
easy to use, well monitored and well tested APIs, creating and maintaining
robust web applications, designing efficient data flows, communicating
clearly, sharing knowledge and questioning existing solutions.

If you are a positive-oriented hacker who does not fit the traditional company
structure and resonates with the mindset of programming languages and
paradigms being just a tool and not a heavy personal attachment and
identification, then this role might be the right fit for you.

About the company: We’re a self funded SaaS company that primarily builds
forward-thinking tools for internet professionals. We are a bootstrapped
company that believes the future belongs to smaller companies that don’t
subscribe to the 9-to-5 corporate way of doing things. We believe that the
Silicon Valley era is over, and we are building a business that allows us to
enjoy the freedom of working remotely where each of us has the autonomy and
flexibility to have a high impact on the world with our work.

Devops Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-engineer)

Front-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-developer)

Elixir / Ruby Back-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-developer)

Product Manager: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-
manager](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-manager)

~~~
codesnik
"attach a screenshot of your desktop"? really?

~~~
pm90
Lol, they also ask a question "Are you willing to submit to a test and work
for a probationary period".

What a dumpsterfire of a company.

------
CMCDragonkai
Matrix AI | Cloud Software Engineer (Haskell, Type Theory, Compilers) | Remote
| Full-Time | Part-Time | Casual | Contract |
[https://matrix.ai](https://matrix.ai)

Matrix AI is looking for a software engineer with experience with Haskell and
Type Theory and interested in building a compiler for a type-safe domain-
specific language targeting cloud orchestration, composition and
infrastructure algebra.

It allows developers/operators to express services and the composition of
services through the protocol that the services speak.

The target users are not meant to be experts at type systems, and is intended
to exhibit forms of gradual typing.

The primary value of this language is where its type system helps enforce
correctness of composition of distributed services. While also enabling the
ability to derive run-time checks from the protocol specifications.

The language is intended to compile into instructions sent to our Emergence
system which sends events and instructions to distributed nodes in order to
execute and bring live the infrastructure being specified.

Please apply at: [https://matrix-ai.breezy.hr/p/f78418736379-software-
engineer...](https://matrix-ai.breezy.hr/p/f78418736379-software-engineer-
cloud-and-iot-operating-systems)

~~~
greatfireball
Is this really remote?

I clicked apply and saw this ([https://matrix-
ai.breezy.hr/p/f78418736379-software-engineer...](https://matrix-
ai.breezy.hr/p/f78418736379-software-engineer-cloud-and-iot-operating-
systems/apply)): Candidates who do not live in Australia and cannot work
onsite in Sydney will not be eligible for this application.

~~~
CMCDragonkai
This advert is newer than portal listing, thus it overrides what's written
there. Applicants from HN will be considered for remote. The portal is just
there to intake applications.

------
3dbrows
Tindeco Financial Services AG | Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom |
Partially REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.tindecofs.com/](https://www.tindecofs.com/)

Tindeco seeks senior C# developers for our innovative Vision Investments
product, which automates portfolio optimization. Experience in software
development from a financial services or quantitative background is an
advantage. Our stack is primarily C# .NET Core 3.1 and F#, deployed on
Kubernetes. As a primarily Microsoft shop, our stack also includes WinForms,
WPF, ASP .NET Web API and SQL Server, but knowledge of these are optional. We
also use React in the frontend.

We are looking for people with a passion to work in FinTech, a willingness to
learn and most importantly a strong desire to tackle interesting and
complicated problems. Our software is multi-award-winning at the Swiss
WealthBriefing awards. We are a small but established company with ambitious
growth plans over the next 12 months. Remote working is an option, but will
not be 100% of the time once the COVID-19 situation ends (we value face-to-
face interaction), so please do not be too far from Edinburgh.

For more details please introduce yourself with your CV (resumé) by emailing
careers AT tindecofs.com.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) or REMOTE (Europe)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on. We care
tremendously about quality: We're out to build the tool that every developer
worldwide will use to build chat/communication features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Senior Web/Product Designer (web/ui/ux)
        * Backend Developer (Elixir)
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir, Swift, Kotlin and PostgreSQL.
Nearly the entire company is product people, founders are a designer and a
programmer.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on all four positions, + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. No recruiters or
agencies, please.

------
tomasreimers
Screenplay | Software Engineers | ONSITE (NYC) | Full-time

Screenplay builds the easiest way to capture and share bug reports with your
team. We’re a seed stage early-stage team from Facebook / Airbnb / YC (there
are only 3 of us!) building tools to improve software quality.

We rally around the belief that software quality is both increasingly
important and falling to the wayside. We see companies choosing to downpri
Quality in-favor of testing on users in production because they lack the
appropriate tooling. We’re addressing this through automated systems,
programmatic analysis, and workflow automation that systematically improves
software.

Our site is run on a Django backend powering a Typescript React front-end,
with subsystems (written in everything from C to Node) handling real-time
video transcoding, developer event parsing, and hacking platform APIs to
extract as much debugging data as possible.

We're looking for people who want a seat at the table in defining what modern
software quality looks like and who are excited by the adventure of an early-
stage, New York-based, dev tool company.

[https://screenplay.dev/contact-us](https://screenplay.dev/contact-us)

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Frontend, mobile, backend, Support, Bizdev | SF or REMOTE |
[https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open collaborative computing platform where
anyone, even without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start
coding, building, and hosting applications and websites.

Apply if you like working on challenging problems, because running a service
like this is hard to scale, make sure it's secure and easy to use. Also,
supporting the number of languages we do
([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is a hard tooling
problem -- we have to build generic protocols for all IDE actions like
executing, debugging, authoring, running tests, writing files, etc. Finally,
it's an incredibly challenging frontend/design problem to build a fast
collaborative in-browser IDE that's both powerful and simple.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 12 full-time people, we reach
millions of coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
wmeredith
The head and body on your jobs page is blank. (I was going to reach out
directly, but the @amasad handle in your profile and on your website's about
page doesn't exist on twitter.)

~~~
sergeyfilippov
Just repl it. Seriously, there is a command line.

------
jordanf
Kaizen | Remote | Full-time | Software engineer (Kotlin, Svelte) |
[https://kaizen.app](https://kaizen.app)

You'd be employee #1, joining an experienced founding team in the human
capital and quantified self space. We're building Strava for your career,
helping professionals get more feedback at work.

Founded in early 2020, we're a remote-first team of founders that have done it
before. Our flagship product makes feedback yours through strong data privacy
controls, immediate through fast feedback loops, and in rhythm with work,
through integrations with Slack and Google Calendar. We use technologies like
Kotlin and Svelte and we care about being resourceful, optimistic, and candid.

Continuous, frequent improvement is our core approach not only for our
customers, but for ourselves, our codebase, and our company.

We're hiring our first software engineer. We're looking for someone who can
flex across the stack (T-shaped!), is self-motivated, and wants to have fun
building a company with us.

If this sounds interesting, please say hi at jordan@kaizen.app (I'm the CEO
and co-founder).

~~~
flare_gun
Probably not in a good personal situation to join a startup right now, but
just wanted to say I love the stack and the product sounds cool too. Best of
luck.

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Systems Engineer | Seattle, Oakland, US, Remote OK |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building security and deployment tools for other engineers? Join
us to __hack on open source software __anywhere in the U.S. Most of our code
is Go, we have very little technical debt, our codebase is clean and small.

We expect you to be comfortable with the following:

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux, networking.
      * Scalability or security experience for systems engineering software is welcome.
    

We’re looking for __senior engineer __to join the Teleport team. Gravitational
is a company started by engineers to build products for engineers. We are not
a SaaS, we are stable, profitable and growing.

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.
      * Work anywhere in the U.S.
    

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational](https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational)

~~~
mcpherrinm
Your website says you have a Toronto office; would this position be available
there?

~~~
alexk
yep

------
dtilley
Octopus Energy | Python / Django Engineer | Lembourne, Australia | ONSITE We
are a tech-focused energy supplier building a modern, event-driven
infrastructure for interacting with both consumers (via the web, mobile apps
and smart-meters) and the industry (e.g. data flows, consumption forecasting,
trading on the wholesale market). We're looking for strong engineers to join
our team as we have a host of meaty challenges to solve. Python / Django
experience would be an advantage but not a necessity - we're interested in
talking to any candidate with a good track record and an interest in green
energy. There's no minimum level of experience required: we'll consider
everyone from graduates (or similar experience) upwards. You'll be working for
a company that is helping address climate change. We're helping move people
onto using greener technology and consuming energy from renewable sources.
This will all help transition us towards a lower carbon future. To apply,
please email us your CV to: talent+aus@octoenergy.com

~~~
herman98
Hi, I'm interesting to apply, I'm from Indonesia, is it okay to apply ? can be
working remotely by WFH?

------
mcgingras
Gearflow | Software Engineer | Chicago, remote | Full Time

Gearflow.com is the first marketplace for all things construction equipment.
We set out to develop a platform that makes it easy for customers to work with
the thousands of suppliers that make up the construction equipment industry.
Our primary goal is to enhance the buyer-supplier relationship, not get in
between.

Our stack is phoenix/elixir, and we are looking for someone with a strong
front-end skillset.

Apply at [https://bit.ly/gf_sfengineer](https://bit.ly/gf_sfengineer) or reach
out to michael@gearflow.com

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com) One
Codex is a platform for microbial genomics.

We are a technical, experienced team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!). Here's what we're doing to help out with COVID-19:
[https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing...](https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing-
analysis/)

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring
microbiologists/computational biologists.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://www.onecodex.com/careers/](https://www.onecodex.com/careers/)

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to continue to bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work
will consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' and veterinary staff
needs and bringing them into reality from the front-end to the backend. Some
examples of what your weeks may look like: building remote tools for pet
owners to sign consent forms, pay invoices, and fill in information online so
they don't have to walk into the clinics during the pandemic, creating an
emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-
time, or designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization
reminders.

You'll be working directly with the thousands of veterinarians and staff using
Vetspire every day, and talking with them often to better understand their
needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling role
to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. It's half-part engineering, half-part product
management.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our frontend is using React with the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC or Remote in N. America | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity startup on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're curious and interested in personal growth

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_

\- _Linux Security Analyst_ :
[https://bit.ly/CmdSecAnalyst](https://bit.ly/CmdSecAnalyst)

\- _GO_ Backend Developer:
[http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev](http://bit.ly/cmdgobackenddev)

\- _C Linux_ Software Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev](https://bit.ly/cmdclinuxdev)

------
bulinutza
Meister | Vienna, Austria | Full-Time, remote possible, GMT+2 Backend
Engineer, Frontend Engineer, and others.
[https://www.meisterlabs.com/jobs/](https://www.meisterlabs.com/jobs/) \---
Meister was founded in 2006 and is the company behind MindMeister (mind
mapping - [https://www.mindmeister.com](https://www.mindmeister.com))
MeisterTask (taks & project management -
[https://www.meistertask.com](https://www.meistertask.com)). We currently have
an engineering department of 35 people and we're working with Ruby, Elixir,
React, Redux, Kubernetes, on Google Cloud. We have 2 offices, the main and the
biggest one in Vienna, Austria, and the newer, smaller one, in Seattle, WA.

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime, INTERNS |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined 19 months ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

------
dhanson358
Weathermatic | Senior Elixir/Phoenix and/or Ruby/Rails | REMOTE, prefer DFW
area Texas |
[http://www.smartlinknetwork.com](http://www.smartlinknetwork.com)

Weathermatic builds connected commercial irrigation systems (industrial IoT)
that are managed via a web application. Most of our web app is written in
Ruby/Rails, and some is being migrated to Elixir/Phoenix/LiveView. Our backend
involves a lot of Golang running in AWS Lambdas.

Looking for someone to help join our very small team to help ramp up feature
development and migration of key portions of our app from Rails to Phoenix
LiveView.

We have an office in the DFW area, Texas, and prefer someone in driving
distance, but could consider farther away for the right candidate. Needs to be
based in the US.

Email us at: david.hanson (at) weathermatic.com

------
ibz
F2Pool | Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish)

We are F2Pool, the biggest mining pool on planet Earth. Looking for crypto
fans anywhere in the world to join our distributed team and help us contribute
to the healthy alternative to the never stopping money printers. Some of us
are Bitcoin believers, but because we also believe in diversity, we hire
people from different ethnic backgrounds and also people who believe in coins
other than BTC. UX designer, Front-end developer, back-end developer, DevOps.
Send us a nice email at jobs@f2pool.io or apply using Lever directly.
[https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish) Thanks!

------
mceoin
Sourcetable.com | Lead Backend and Full Stack | Bay Area, CA | Remote | Full
Time

Hi HN! @jenkinsj and I are pleased to be recruiting the first two full-time
members to our team at Sourcetable. We are building a spreadsheet that syncs
with your data. The data could be in SQL/Postgres/Redshift/etc, or in any of
the SaaS apps people use to run their business.

We have found that for most people, accessing data in a spreadsheet and
keeping it up to date is far too hard. This is a problem we've experienced
ourselves and a problem we've been paid to solve at various companies over the
years. We're productizing our knowledge and building something people want.
From there, we want to push the limits on how far a web-based spreadsheet can
go in providing value for our users.

As employees 1 & 2, you will play a pivotal role in building our company
culture alongside us as we go on this multi-year journey together. We are
keeping the team small as we bring Sourcetable to market and have a strong
preference for ex-founders or founding team members (<10). Jeff and I have a
combined 20+ years startup experience, so you will be joining a strong
founding team. We are looking for exceptional people who relish hard
engineering challenges, but are also humble enough to answer support tickets
as and when needed.

If building the future of spreadsheets sounds energizing to you, then please
get in touch. We would love to hear from you!

\- Job Descriptions:
[https://sourcetable.com/jobs](https://sourcetable.com/jobs)

\- About Us: [https://sourcetable.com/about](https://sourcetable.com/about)

\- Remote: We coordinate on Pacific Standard Time (founders are based in Bay
Area). Applicants must be based in the U.S. and legally allowed to work here.
We cannot sponsor visas at this stage.

\- email: team@sourcetable.com -- please mention HN in subject line.

 _The future of spreadsheets is spreadsheets!_

------
samvher
Precision Agriculture for Development
([https://precisionag.org](https://precisionag.org)) | Global - remote between
GMT and GMT+6 or India | full-time senior software engineer(s)

We run telephony systems (SMS and interactive voice response/IVR) for
providing agricultural information to smallholder farmers in the developing
world (NGO). We are actively recruiting a senior software engineer based in
India and possibly another who can be remote. We use Erlang, Python, Docker,
FreeSWITCH. Ideally we're looking for generalists with functional programming
experience, and we're building capacity for development of smartphone apps in
our team.

Email svanherwaarden@precisionag.org

------
marblestation
NASA ADS | Front-End Developer | Cambridge, MA (US) | Onsite | Full-time |
VISA Sponsorship Available

The NASA/Astrophysics Data System is seeking a talented Front End Developer.
Your front-end code will empower astrophysicists around the world to solve the
mysteries of the universe.

Job description: [https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-
end](https://adsabs.github.io/jobs/front-end)

NASA ADS: [https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/)

Do not hesitate to contact us directly at adshelp@cfa.harvard.edu

~~~
marblestation
Up-to-date job description:
[https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/](https://ui.adsabs.harvard.edu/about/careers/)

------
skool_
Skool | Engineering, Product, Design | Los Angeles (LA) | Full Time | Onsite

Skool is a community platform that’s optimized for learning. Our mission is to
democratize education by building Earth’s largest online school for everybody.
We’re a small team of two software engineers and one entrepreneur. We’ve built
the initial product. We’re in private beta with select communities to get user
feedback and bake the product just right. We're looking to hire:

    
    
      * Software Engineer - Product (React, Next.js)
      * Software Engineer - Backend (Golang)
      * Product Designer
      * Product Manager
    

Our CTO has 20 years of intense software engineering experience, has high
standards for engineering talent, system design, and code quality. Our CEO has
10 years of experience in the e-learning industry building a company from $0
to $36m. He self-funded Skool with $10m of his own money. We’re well funded,
have a cool office in LA, a product users love, huge growth potential, a
meaningful mission, and a talented team capable of getting it done. Join us!
The stars don’t align like this very often, get in while the teams small, and
equity is on the table. Above market salary, full employer-paid benefits,
catered lunches, and more...

Interested? Check out our job postings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/skool](https://jobs.lever.co/skool) Or, email us
fun@skool.com

------
emily_recruiter
Neo4j | Malmo, Sweden | Software Engineer | ONSITE (post-COVID)
|[https://neo4j.com/careers/](https://neo4j.com/careers/)

Neo4j is the clear leader in the rapidly emerging graph database category.

Our internet-scale graph platform helps companies around the world connect
data to reveal invisible contexts and hidden relationships that drive
breakthrough applications and analytics.

The Role - > Do you like to solve advanced and complex computer science
problems? Do you like to be part of a team that values user success and where
you can have intellectually honest discussions?

We are looking for an experienced backend engineer that is able to solve
technical challenges, deliver high quality code to join our talented,
innovative Database Core team.

You will be part of the international team that is based in our engineering HQ
in Malmö, Sweden. Our Stack: Java, Scala, Python, Typescript, Kubernetes,
Docker, AWS, GCP (to include a few)

Check out our developer blog here -
[https://medium.com/neo4j](https://medium.com/neo4j).

Job Spec:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neo4j/77ae8504-32bd-42b1-bf6c-992efd37...](https://jobs.lever.co/neo4j/77ae8504-32bd-42b1-bf6c-992efd376cd8)

Please direct any questions to me (In-house Tech recruiter)- emily.raun-
petersen at-symbol neo4j.com

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote, except where specific locations are noted.

DuckDuckGo | Senior Fraud Prevention Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo |Senior Android Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer, Email | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Product Designer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Director, Frontend | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior iOS Engineer | REMOTE

DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
mgadams3
Grain | Senior Backend Engineers & Head of Growth |
[https://www.grain.co/](https://www.grain.co/) | Remote | Full-time

Grain turns the important moments of live video (starting with Zoom) into
async video highlights. It's a 10x faster and more effective way to document
and share info.

We've raised $7M in funding ($3M just last week) and have dozens of teams that
use Grain every day during our beta period.

See here:[https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/16/grain-a-startup-built-
expr...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/16/grain-a-startup-built-expressly-
atop-of-zoom-for-note-taking-and-video-clip-making-raises-4-million/)

We are growing our team:

Sr Elixir: [https://angel.co/company/grain-
intelligence/jobs/495036-seni...](https://angel.co/company/grain-
intelligence/jobs/495036-senior-backend-elixir-engineer)

Growth: [https://angel.co/company/grain-
intelligence/jobs/808197-head...](https://angel.co/company/grain-
intelligence/jobs/808197-head-of-growth)

Apply to open roles at [https://angel.co/company/grain-
intelligence/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/grain-intelligence/jobs/)

------
shubrich
You Need a Budget (YNAB) | Android Developer | Full-time | Remote |
[https://www.ynab.com](https://www.ynab.com)

We build “You Need a Budget”, the best budgeting software around. (But people
in the know call us YNAB, which is pronounced “why-nab”.) For more than a
decade, people have been buying YNAB and then telling their friends what a
difference it has made in their lives. We love building something that has a
huge positive impact on people’s lives.

YNAB is growing, and so is our product team. Our software ecosystem includes
personal budgeting apps for web, iOS, and Android. We have some big plans for
our Android app, and that’s where you might come in.

We’re profitable, bootstrapped, and growing. YNAB started in 2004 and we
haven’t taken any outside funding — we’re in it for the long haul. We have one
overarching requirement when it comes to joining our team: our Core Value
Manifesto
([https://docs.google.com/document/d/16hufsixsrv1j2jZkWUgQmeKp...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16hufsixsrv1j2jZkWUgQmeKpNfQRsacnnK2xTVwO0ew/edit?usp=sharing))
has to really click with you. If you’re nodding emphatically while reading it,
you’ll probably fit right in, in which case, we can’t wait to hear from you!

If you're interested, please check out more details about this role at
[https://ynab.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qvv6](https://ynab.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qvv6)

------
leventov
Northvolt | Stockholm, Sweden | Multiple positions | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Northvolt aims to become the largest manufacturer of green and smart Li-ion
batteries in Europe, which is the key to the transition to carbon-neutral
economic future.

From the software perspective, we are "Big Data IoT". Examples of the
software, data, and systems engineering challenges here:

\- Developing a digital framework that would help to design and start new
manufacturing lines quicker \- Collect as much data as possible from batteries
and send it to the cloud, given limited data transfer capacity \- Leveraging
data collected on the previous step to detect regressions and improve battery
(cell) design (analytics, data science) \- Building a secure software update
system for a large fleet of batteries \- And many more!

We are looking for embedded (Battery Management System) software engineers
(development in C), Backend, DevOps engineers (the cornerstones of the
backend/cloud stack are AWS and Go), Mobile developers (React Native),
Robotics engineers, Computer Vision engineers, software product managers, and
other roles. Please check all the available positions here:
[https://northvolt.com/career?d=Software+%26+IT](https://northvolt.com/career?d=Software+%26+IT)

~~~
_underscore_
Hello, would you be willing to consider computer vision interns?

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Senior, Principal, Staff Data/Backend Engineers | San Francisco |
Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE (PST timezone compatible) About Survata:

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup that helps large enterprises plan,
measure, and optimize brand advertising campaigns. We offer a comprehensive
set of tools that help our Fortune 500 clients to understand and improve how
they’re perceived in the marketplace, how aware consumers are of the value
they provide, and how much consumers trust them to provide the value they
promise.

About the Role:

Survata has built an excellent backend system for gathering and statistically
analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client list are
growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale in our
data pipelines. We're looking at doing a substantial overhaul of our data
pipelines to prepare us for our next stage of growth. We need experienced
technical leaders help us rationalize our cloud costs, architect a new high-
efficiency system, and help us develop a highly scalable, highly maintainable
set of pipelines.

See and apply for these roles open roles at
[http://www.survata.com/careers](http://www.survata.com/careers) and/or email
me: george@survata.com

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://etflogic.io](https://etflogic.io) | Full Time

ETFLogic is a technology company that provides data and workflow automation to
the ETF ecosystem. Our clients are ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, Financial
Advisors and Corporates and we help them make more informed investment
decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in
excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach
$30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in
the ETF landscape.

We are looking for a software engineer to architect the next generation of
financial tools and navigate the complexities of the financial markets.
Interest in finance, trading and ETFs is a must.

You will be working very closely with all members of the engineering team.

Other topics we focus on are ETF pricing, fixed income analytics, flow
monitoring, portfolio optimization and MPT, risk modeling, liquidity and
impact cost estimates, factor and style analysis, etc...

Our tech stack is comprised of kdb, JavaScript, React, Python and AWS. We
employ a scalable micro-services framework (Nameko) for rapid data delivery to
a global set of users.

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io.

~~~
mraza007
Hey i found this job really interesting just curious if you guys are looking
to hire a graduate

------
vilius
Sedition | Senior Front-End Developer | Remote (Europe) |
[https://www.seditionart.com/](https://www.seditionart.com/)

Sedition is a platform for selling and collecting digital artworks. We've been
doing this for the last 10 years and since have become one of the industry
leaders. Our artwork collection consists 4000+ artworks including works from
artists like Tracey Emin, Shepard Fairey, Yoko Ono and many other well
renowned names. Every sold artwork is a limited edition and collectors have
the right to resell their collected artworks. Our goal is to create a platform
for art collecting in digital space.

This year we've gained some exciting traction and looking for new people to
help improve the product. We're a small team based in Europe, originally in
London but since February we ditched our last office and became fully remote.

As a front-end developer you will be working on improving our website (React /
TypeScript) and apps (React Native). Occasionally we would ask you to help
with back-end (Ruby on Rails) and possibly other things Tizen OS, WebOS,
Chromecast.

Apply at [https://www.seditionart.com/jobs](https://www.seditionart.com/jobs)

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE (REMOTE during Shelter in Place) |

Product Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019 Clockwise is creating the first
intelligent calendar system by leveraging Machine Learning & Artificial
Intelligence. We've raised >$13M with Series A funding from Greylock, Accel,
Slack Fund, etc. We are looking for experienced engineers to join our current
team coming from RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox, Twitter, Asana,
Discord & Zephyr Health to help reshape productivity, calendaring & employee
health. This is a very hard problem and we're incredibly excited about the
user-growth we're seeing.

Open Roles:

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer (Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka)

* Senior Back End Engineer (Java, Rust)

* Senior Front Eng Engineer (Typescript, React)

* Product Manager

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

It's also free to use. Here's a link to the app in the Chrome Store:
[http://bit.ly/getclockwise](http://bit.ly/getclockwise)

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | Full time | NYC & REMOTE

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$75M+. You'll be part of a team of experts in software engineering, AI, and
cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

AI Scientist: [https://grnh.se/a2650e762us](https://grnh.se/a2650e762us)

Senior AI Engineer: [https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us](https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us)

Software Engineer, AI:
[https://grnh.se/66fb56082us](https://grnh.se/66fb56082us)

Senior Application Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/701f310a2us](https://grnh.se/701f310a2us)

Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b548322c2us](https://grnh.se/b548322c2us)

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/34f489872-](https://grnh.se/34f489872-) Senior

Many other positions are also open:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
dannyz3
3Box | Software Engineers, Full Stack/Backend/FrontEnd | NYC or Berlin | Full
Time

Want to build a more interoperable web free of silos? 3Box is building a
distributed data network and tooling that lets users control their data,
developers build lighter and more powerful apps, and unlocks permissionless
innovation across the web by decoupling data from platforms and applications.
Find mroe about what's coming next at ceramic.network.

We're a small, highly technical, product-focused team in NYC and Berlin at the
center of the web3 ecosystem. We are extremely intentional, impact-driven,
community focused (everything we do is open source), and driven by nonstop
learning and growth. We have a lot of fun while we work and travel to amazing
places for regular retreats.

We're hiring for -a full stack engineer to drive our SDKs, libraries and
components forward (JS mostly, some Rust) -a full stack/backend engineer
focused on our core infra and network -a full stack/frontend engineer to own
3ID connect (our auth flow), our components, and our applications.

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/3box/](https://jobs.lever.co/3box/)

------
evtothedev
ObieCRE (YC S19) | Senior Backend Engineer | Chicago | Full-time | REMOTE
currently, ideally ONSITE eventually (not strictly required)

We're looking for our engineer #4 to help build our product, our team, and our
company. A small pivot has led to great product-market fit, and we now have
acres of green field that need designing & coding.

How we make money: If you own a building that leases to office or commercial
tenants, you need insurance. This is true if the economy is growing or
crumbling. And as a result of this mandatory nature, this industry has not
evolved to use modern technology. Workflows are manual. Communication is messy
and time-consuming. People often don’t know what they’re buying or why. Obie
sells commercial real estate insurance in a new way, one which emphasizes
transparency and human-centric automation.

Our stack is Typescript, Node, GraphQL (Apollo Client & Server), and React.
We're looking for someone set best practices and lead development for our
backend. Several years in overall coding experience is preferred, although the
quality of this experience will be valued more highly than its duration.

To apply (or if you're just curious) please email careers@obiecre.com.

------
philngo
Recurve | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE ONLY (North American time zones) |
Full time

Recurve’s mission is to accelerate the transition to a clean energy economy.
We do this by helping utilities plan, procure, and deploy energy efficiency,
demand response, storage, and electrification resources into the emerging
carbon-free energy grid.

We're hiring experienced, mission-driven, security-aware engineer to help
build our data ingestion, infrastructure, and downstream analytics products.

You'll be joining a fully distributed company of 17, of whom 8 are primarily
engineers. We hire great people from a wide variety of backgrounds.

Stack: Application: Python/Django/Postgres + Vue. Cloud data infrastructure:
Google Cloud Platform using primarily Cloud Dataflow (Apache Beam), BigQuery,
Cloud Composer (Apache Airflow). We like Jupyter and BI tools for exploration
and ad-hoc analysis.

Apply on angelist ([https://angel.co/company/open-energy-
efficiency/jobs/853894-...](https://angel.co/company/open-energy-
efficiency/jobs/853894-senior-software-engineer)), or reach out to me at [phil
at recurve d com] with intro and resume.

------
kraken-eng
Kraken Digital Asset Exchange | Engineers | Product Managers | Onsite or
Remote | [https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers](https://www.kraken.com/en-
us/careers)

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the crypto market.
Kraken is in rapid expansion of its development and Product teams. At Kraken
we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more freedom in
choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and personal life.

June Highlights:

\- Backend Engineer, Data Processing - Rust | Remote

\- Backend Engineer, Crypto/Payments | Remote

We’re also hiring software engineers with the following skillsets: Backend
(Rust/Go/Typescript/NodeJS), Frontend (React/Flux/Redux/Sass/Less/PHP) and
many more.

Please apply directly to our Lever careers page at [https://www.kraken.com/en-
us/careers](https://www.kraken.com/en-us/careers). Once you have completed
your application to which role/roles you feel you fit best, please email me a
confirmation at leon@kraken.com and I will make sure your profile is reviewed
by our hiring team.

------
gmcquillan
Squarespace Infrastructure | Portland, OR; New York, NY | Onsite |
www.squarespace.com | Will relocate

Our platform empowers millions of people — from individuals and local artists
to entrepreneurs shaping the world’s most iconic businesses — to share their
stories and create an impactful, stylish, and easy-to-manage online presence.

[https://www.squarespace.com/about/company](https://www.squarespace.com/about/company)

We're currently hiring the following roles in our Infrastructure Organization:

* Senior Traffic Engineer: [https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2152045](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2152045)

* Senior Compute Engineer: [https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2187986](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2187986)

* Senior Database Engineer: [https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2187994](https://www.squarespace.com/careers/jobs/2187994)

Tech Stack: Backend: Java, Golang, some Python. Frontend (Where applicable):
ReactJS.

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)
JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

• Head of Data Partnerships and Content Operations

• Product Manager

• Fullstack Engineer (Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, ES)

• Frontend (Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially
with TV and mobile hybrid experience

• Site Reliability Engineer

• Working Student for Site Reliability Engineering

• Working Student for Frontend Engineering.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 50 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs exist, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
JDLongley
BookNook - REMOTE -- Oakland -- Full Stack / React

[https://www.booknooklearning.com/](https://www.booknooklearning.com/)

BookNook is on a mission to reinvent the where, how, and who of small group
learning for elementary school students. We offer easy-to-use tools for
educators and caring adults, that empower them to provide powerful in-person
reading instruction that gets great results. BookNook is a web application
that syncs up to five devices of any kind so that groups can work together in
a coordinated set of rigorous reading exercises. As a Software Engineer at
BookNook, you will immediately play an integral role in building out, scaling
and optimizing our cloud-based learning platform. You will join our fast-
growing team as an early employee that can build and shape the future
direction of our services in delivering outstanding user experiences and
learning tools.

View the position here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/booknooklearning/2970f560-4b36-473f-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/booknooklearning/2970f560-4b36-473f-99fa-6a0677b476a0)

------
PES_2020
Prenscia Engineering Solutions | Multiple Roles | Southfield, MI or
Starkville, MS | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.hbmprenscia.com/](https://www.hbmprenscia.com/)

Prenscia Engineering Solutions leverages Prenscia’s ReliaSoft and nCode
software, together with subject matter expertise and other software packages,
to develop, configure and deliver innovative software systems and digital
solutions to help customers understand and predict reliability, availability,
maintainability and deterioration of assets and deliver actionable information
to stakeholders to help improve product and asset performance for a wide range
of applications. HBM nCode Federal LLC/Prenscia Engineering Solutions is part
of HBK (Hottinger Brüel & Kjær).

Some of our tech stack includes: Kafka, Spark, MondoDB, InfluxDB, Hadoop,
Grafana, Postgres

Some languages we use: C/C++, VB/C#, Python, R, Java/Scala/Kotlin,
Node.js/JavaScript/TypeScript

Currently open roles

* DevOps Engineer (Southfield, MI or Patuxent River, MD)

* Senior Software Engineer (Southfield, MI or Starkville, MS)

* Software Engineer (Southfield, MI or Starkville, MS)

* Software Testing & QA Engineer (Southfield, MI or Starkville, MS)

Please note that U.S. CITIZENSHIP IS REQUIRED for all roles

To view role details please go to our careers page at
[https://www.hbmprenscia.com/about/careers](https://www.hbmprenscia.com/about/careers)

If you apply, please mention that you were referred to the role from Hacker
News.

------
benjaminlhaas
Amazon Advertising | Front End Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | VISA |
ONSITE (remote for now) [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041099/front-end-
engineer](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1041099/front-end-engineer) (for
better results, don't apply online - message me first and I'll make a
referral)

My team owns the campaign building experience for Self-Service Performance
Advertising. We meet the demand of worldwide advertisers to reach customers in
all aspects of the advertising funnel, both on and off of Amazon.

The ideal candidate will be passionate about quality, consistency,
maintainability, performance, security and all the other things that make
great software great. They will own the design and implementation of major
deliverables end-to-end. This position requires collaboration with fellow
engineers, UX designers, product managers, technical program managers, and
partner teams, necessitating a comfort-level with ambiguity and a desire to
create, iterate and improve.

Contact: benhaas@amazon.com (I'm the SDM for this team, not a recruiter)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Is there any back-end/full stack developer position available with you?

~~~
benjaminlhaas
The Front End Engineer role is a full-stack role. It is similar in many ways
to a Software Development Engineer, and there is a lot of overlap. The main
difference is in focus. FEEs are primarily focused on front-end development
and creation/integration with supporting services. SDEs are primarily focused
on services, back-end development, distributed systems, et. al. You can see
all current openings in Amazon Ads here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/business_categories/advertising](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/business_categories/advertising)

------
minimaxlabs
Minimax Labs | Full-stack, Research engineers/scientists | London, UK | ONSITE
[UK REMOTE], FULL-TIME, | [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com)

We optimise complex, global operations for billion dollar businesses worldwide
with a focus in the energy industry, creating massive value out of thin air
and a little cloud.

To support rapid growth, we’re looking for good people to work on several
exciting new projects and development of our industry leading technology and
product. We seek strong full-stack engineers and scientists who want to have a
real-world impact to join our elite team in our central London office.

Scientist engineers:

\- Love challenging, complex real-world problems and high performance
applications (Java, AWS) and working with real business users. \- Experience
solving hard optimisation (e.g. NP-hard scheduling) problems.

Engineers:

\- Strong Java, comfortable with complex codebases \- Able to design and build
distributed systems and clean RESTful APIs (e.g. with Spring-boot) \- Business
analysis skills are a ++. \- Knowledge of Angular 2+ and experience in (or
passion for) UI, UX design are a +.

Write to us at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details.

~~~
7thaccount
What optimization software do y'all use? CPLEX, GUROBI..etc?

------
goodroot
Elastic | Principal Engineer & Backend Engineer | REMOTE

Elastic is the company behind Elasticsearch -- you know, the search company!
Workplace Search is a marquee new product and the team is seeking bright and
communicative people to help us transform how work is done online.

Read more and watch an awesome product video:
[https://www.elastic.co/workplace-search](https://www.elastic.co/workplace-
search)

\--

Stack: Ruby/Rails/jRuby, React, Typescript

$: Competitive, with excellent stock and health benefit.

Perks: Vibrant and flexible remote-first global culture, autonomous and
context-driven team environments, modern at-scale engineering challenges, and
more. These are foundational roles! Room to grow in a supportive and engaging
environment.

Qualifications: We're looking for experienced, organized and friendly
technical people with excellent written communication skills. We welcome all
walks of life and diversity of all form: thought, culture, appearance,
character, spirit, all the goodness.

\--

Interested? Email kellen+hn[at]elastic.co with your resume, an intro, and
writing samples if you have them.

Happy to talk to interested candidates about the team prior to application!

(I am the team lead and not a recruiter)

~~~
drewr
Me too! I'm looking for a Rails developer, for a different team. This role is
focused on our product licensing. All the great things Kellen mentioned about
the company. Fully distributed. Slight preference for EU, but not required.

I'm the team lead and direct hiring manager, especially wanting to talk to
women, POC, or any other underrepresented folks. You don't need to be an
expert or have lots of years of experience. If you have enough web development
background that you feel like in a safe environment with supportive coaching
you could really excel, this could be a great opportunity. Let's talk!

drew+hn[at]elastic.co

------
rahimnathwani
Yup | Math tutoring platform | San Francisco | ONSITE | Head of Product |
[https://yup.com/](https://yup.com/)

Yup provides online, 1:1 math tutoring for middle and high school students. We
train all our tutors in a specific method for helping students to learn. The
approach is focused on long-term learning, rather than getting through
homework as fast as possible.

Our primary target customers are schools, although we also have subscription
plans for individual parents. We're seeing increased interest from school
administrators, many of whom are adapting to remote learning for the first
time.

We're seeking a Head of Product who is excited about:

\- improving math achievement at scale

\- owning the product vision and roadmap

\- driving every detail of our experience for students, teachers and
administrators

If this sounds exciting to you, read more and apply:
[https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036605003](https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036605003)

Feel free to email rahim (AT) yup.com if you have questions before you apply.
Mention HN in the subject line.

------
avaer
Webaverse | 3D Web Engineer | USA | Remote | Full-time

Webaverse is a virtual world layer that runs overtop of existing apps. We
augment applications with a social, spatial dimension using AR applets built
on the web (WebXR). Our mission is to bootstrap computing into 3D by
connecting the technology we use today. Webaverse runs on the 2D web, inside
web applications like Mozilla Hubs, and on top of VR platforms like SteamVR.
We are funded, pre-revenue.

We are looking for a skilled web engineer to work on the core engine product.
Our stack is Chrome (we have a fork), THREE.js, WebGL, WebXR, WebAssembly,
Service Workers, Unity, CloudFlare, Node, AWS, Ethereum.

You'll be working with Adrian Biedrzycki, CEO/lead engineer to build the
product features our community is asking for. We're remote and unconventional
-- we build product in Discord, do business meeting in VRChat, and launch
features in Mozilla Hubs.

Send resume/intro to [a at modules dot io], or say hi in Discord
[https://discord.gg/9M8awV8](https://discord.gg/9M8awV8)

------
kmichler
Chronosphere | Lead Frontend Engineer, Platform Engineer, Distributed Storage
Engineer | Onsite NYC/Seattle or Remote | Full-Time |
[http://chronosphere.io/](http://chronosphere.io/)

Chronosphere is a fast growing, early stage startup building an innovative
observability platform for cloud native applications. Chronosphere enables
customers to develop and operate reliable cloud native applications: with the
ability to quickly identify problems and their causes; simply, affordably and
at scale. The platform is delivered as a SaaS service that is easy to adopt
and scale with customer needs.

We're hiring software engineers; Lead Frontend Engineer, Platform Engineer,
and Distributed Storage Engineer.

You'll be working with Matt Mihic, our Global Head of Engineering, who
previous led engineering at Okta, Square, and Uber during their early and
hyper growth phases.

Read more about our open career opportunities here:
[https://chronosphere.io/careers](https://chronosphere.io/careers)

------
_ducky
Vocalink, a Mastercard Company | Multiple roles (Java, Devops) and Engineering
Manager | Rickmansworth, London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.vocalink.com/](https://www.vocalink.com/)

We are a payments systems company which designs, builds and sometimes operates
payments infrastructure. My team is involved with desiging and building real-
time/instant payments systems. So think instant bank transfers. This software
is run as part of a central infrastructure and all banks, who have signed up
for it, connect into it.

We are looking for strong senior Java and Devops engineers. We are very
interested in engineers who are willing to push themselves and not just
technically.

Please get in touch if you have any further questions: rohit dot aggarwal at
mastercard.com

All job listings here:
[https://mastercard.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/CorporateCareers/1/...](https://mastercard.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/CorporateCareers/1/refreshFacet/318c8bb6f553100021d223d9780d30be)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
jcmack
Ultimate Software | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE |
Fulltime

Ultimate Software/Kronos is a leader in HCM software. We truly put our people
first. We strongly believe in teamwork, and we encourage and trust our people
to reach higher, learn more, and live up to their potential. Ultimate is
ranked #1 on Fortune's Best Places to Work in Technology for 2019 and #2 on
the 100 Best Companies to Work For list in 2020. Ultimate is also ranked #2 on
Fortune’s 75 Best Workplaces for Women and #9 on its Best Workplaces for
Diversity list.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to build the next-generation of
features for Perception. Perception is a modern way for collecting and
understanding employee engagement through surveys, helping businesses enhance
their employees’ work experience and improve their performance. We help
organizations uncover not only what employees are saying, but also how they
truly feel about the workplace and leadership.

Our team is based in San Francisco, but we welcome candidates that want to
work remotely from one of our offices across the United States or completely
remotely from whatever they want.

\- More about Ultimate Software:
[https://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers/](https://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers/)

\- Apply for this opportunity here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1884363970/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1884363970/)

\- More openings:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d1-3460-336f-ddafabd108f3/?q=&o=postedDateDesc)

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE (remote during shelter-in-place) Fivetran replicates
all applications, databases, events, and files into a high-performance data
warehouse. Our data connectors free companies to focus on insights instead of
fixing data leaks. Now more than ever, companies rely on data to get to
critical decisions; Fivetran makes this happen. Good products for good or bad
times. Made by good people. Our core values make us who we are:
[https://fivetran.com/culture](https://fivetran.com/culture)

Hiring:

Senior Product Engineers (backend dev) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/85a46418-dcaa-4158-abb4-5c4f899c191a)

Staff Product Engineers (backend dev) -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/7b676939-d445-4a5b-928b-e5657486e279)

Staff Application Security Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/1301de4b-8fbe-4d91-bde4-0e53a...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/1301de4b-8fbe-4d91-bde4-0e53a948b02e)

Partner Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/bb72403f-bb52-44a6-9d55-69d47...](https://jobs.lever.co/fivetran/bb72403f-bb52-44a6-9d55-69d478be6239)

Some of our stack: Java, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, CircleCI

Interview process includes an HM interview and coding test prior to (virtual)
onsite for tech roles.

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Frontend/Backend devs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
€35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud.

We're have an open position for a frontend/backend developer.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Frontend: Vue.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS, Tests,
HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

Backend development (senior/medior): Python 3.7+, Django REST API, Golang,
PostgreSQL, CouchDB

DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, docker, Ubuntu

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
denika_SP
Snowplow Analytics | Multiple Roles | Full-time | REMOTE|
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

1) Senior Data Consultant (UTC +/\- 2)

2) Support Engineer (UTC +7 to +12)

3) Marketing Operations Manager (UTC +/\- 2)

Apply here:
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/company/careers/)

It’s a hugely exciting time here at Snowplow. Over the last 7 years, we’ve
grown to a brilliant 50 person team that is spread out over 14 countries with
nearly 150 customers and many, many more open source users. Snowplow is
growing fast, having recently closed its Series A fundraising with MMC
Ventures.

Snowplow is the ideal platform for data teams who want to manage their data in
real-time and in their own cloud. We collect, validate, enrich and load up to
5 billion events for our customers each day and help them on their data
journey through our management console.

~~~
superfooly
Hmmm seems to say UTC +/\- 2 for the support engineer. Would EST or MST be ok?

------
dberz
Proper Labs (Redesign Health) | Sr. Full Stack, UX Engineer | NYC / Remote |
Full-time

We’re Fixing Sleep. Come build awesome data-rich apps that improve overall
health though better sleep. Shape our early, tech, data, and UX architecture
and strategy.

Sr. Full Stack Eng | NYC / Remote | Full-time | $150-175k 6+ years exp.,
including end-to-end system design from data model to UI. Expert JS skills
(front & back). Consumer facing product experience. Commerce experience a plus
(headless Shopify is part of our stack). Ability to work NYC hours.

UX Engineer | NYC / Remote | Full-time | $100-125k 3+ years exp., including
design system management, iteration, and implementation. Expert JS skills
(gatsby, react, react native). Consumer facing product experience. Commerce
experience a plus. Ability to work NYC hours.

Apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/proper](https://boards.greenhouse.io/proper) and
email david at getproper dot com and mention HN.

------
sjanaway
Bloom & Wild | Ruby Developers | London, UK (Visa) | Onsite | Full Time

At Bloom & Wild we are using technology and data science to build the world’s
leading and most loved flower company to re-invent the $60B global flower
industry. We’ve seen impressive traction to date - we are Europe’s largest
direct to consumer flower company, are growing at 100% year on year and are
fortunate to be in a strong position financially. We’ve raised multiple rounds
of venture capital and private equity funding, have been named one of the 5
fastest growing tech companies in Europe and are alumni of Tech Nation’s
Future Fifty. We were also one of the Sunday Times Top 100 Small Companies to
Work For 2020.

We’re looking for Ruby Developers to join our new Expansion squad:
[https://apply.workable.com/bloom-and-
wild/j/9FA0E7AACB/](https://apply.workable.com/bloom-and-wild/j/9FA0E7AACB/)

Expansion is a cross functional team with a mission to accelerate growth
outside our UK core business, build our international markets, develop new
distribution channels and support the development of new products and
services.

You'll also join our established and senior Ruby on Rails community (currently
9 people and growing) and work alongside Frontend, Mobile Apps, Web, and Data
engineers and testers who make up our 24 person Technology team. Our backend
platform, currently using Ruby 2.6.5 and Rails 6 is backed by PostgreSQL,
Fargate/ECS on AWS, with APIs that are used by our Angular 7 webapp and our
native mobile apps.

There’s much more information about us is on our careers site:
[https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers](https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers)
and on our Tech blog [https://medium.com/code-wild](https://medium.com/code-
wild)

~~~
gdomaradzki
Are you looking for any Front End / JavaScript developers? Your product sounds
lovely

------
OnUniverse
Universe (YC W18) | Remote |
[https://workatuniverse.com](https://workatuniverse.com)

Our mission is to empower everyone to build the internet. Universe is the
first website builder designed from the ground up for phones. In less than a
minute, anyone can make a beautiful site from their mobile device. This is
possible because of our breakthrough modular grid editor
([https://vimeo.com/260165283](https://vimeo.com/260165283)), which makes
building a site as fun as playing with Lego.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/universe](https://www.keyvalues.com/universe)

Here are our open roles/apply here:

* Senior iOS Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/senior-ios-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/senior-ios-engineer)

* Lead iOS Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/lead-ios-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/lead-ios-engineer)

* Swift API Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/swift-api-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/swift-api-engineer)

* Senior API & Database Engineer: [https://workatuniverse.com/senior-api-database-engineer](https://workatuniverse.com/senior-api-database-engineer)

* Product Designer: [https://productdesigner.onuniverse.com/](https://productdesigner.onuniverse.com/)

Tech Stack: Swift, Native iOS, Cloudkit, UIKit, Node.js, Vapor, React, Heroku,
Docker, Postgres

------
raeleehemenway
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
London - Sydney - Tokyo - Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series E/650 employee company with major growth plans for 2020. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f36abe1a-fc52-41a1-8b58-2d9d44e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/f36abe1a-fc52-41a1-8b58-2d9d44e768de?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0c0d0824-cb71-4656-9038-41780e59...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0c0d0824-cb71-4656-9038-41780e59a75f?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Engineer, Platform - MongoDB/RDS: [https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/698e5fcf-
cdd8-4209-8231-30c5f5dd...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/698e5fcf-
cdd8-4209-8231-30c5f5ddcc5f?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Senior Engineer, Customer Success and Billing:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/c667d7c7-b7c5-49db-a3c3-fbebdd4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/c667d7c7-b7c5-49db-a3c3-fbebdd4ca7e3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Software Engineer, Release:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/c24c6cf8-9c18-4f0a-9a2b-6ef75dae...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/c24c6cf8-9c18-4f0a-9a2b-6ef75daedf19?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

~~~
mathman3141
Is the Data Scientist position exclusive to Buenos Aires or can it be remote?

------
havenconnect
Haven Connect | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Denver, CO

[https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)

Haven Connect is a newly seeded startup (2.4M) that aims to streamline the
affordable housing application process to reduce costs for property managers
and help applicants get into housing faster.

Founder and CEO Caroline Caselli is a former social worker turned entrepreneur
who personally changed California state policy to help make it easier for
people to apply for affordable housing electronically.

We're looking for talented full stack software engineers to fill out our small
team. Here's a quick look at our stack. We are willing to teach Elixir to
candidates with an aptitude for functional programming.

\- Single-page application frontend written with TypeScript using React,
GraphQL (Apollo), and CSS modules.

\- API server written with Elixir using Phoenix and Absinthe to serve data to
the frontend over GraphQL.

\- Postgres database.

email us at engineering@havenconnect.com

------
erichurkman
Maven Clinic | Infrastructure, Engineering, React Native | New York, NY |
REMOTE | [https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)

What we do: provide high-quality personalized care using care advocates and
telehealth / telemedicine for women and their families. Our current focus is
on those who are pregnant, trying to become pregnant, or recently had a child
(inclusive of adoption and surrogacy). We provide companies and their
employees personalized care programs to drive better clinical outcomes (like
reducing c-sections or NICU time), better paths back into the workforce
through career coaching, and help navigating complex healthcare concerns. Our
clients range from small groups all the way to Fortune 50 companies.

Who we are: a healthcare startup in New York (NYC), funded by top tier
investors (Sequoia Capital, Oak HC/FT, Great Oaks, Female Founders Fund),
Series C, growing across all functions. Roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy backend, React frontend): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic/jobs/4243383002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic/jobs/4243383002)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Kubernetes/k8s, Terraform, Google Cloud Platform, Gitlab): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic/jobs/4500865002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic/jobs/4500865002)

* Others, including non-technical & leadership roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mavenclinic) (Growth, people, sales, product management, design, client success)

Join us to have a human impact on an underserved segment of people: women and
families.

Contact: hn@mavenclinic.com

------
awaawaawa
10x Genomics | Security Engineers | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

We're based in the Bay Area with offices around the world. We make instruments
and software to discover the genomics of cells. Currently, labs around the
world use our technology to study COVID-19. We're hiring security engineers:

Senior Security Engineer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-systems-
security-...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-systems-security-
engineer/)

Senior Application Security Engineer: Open position but not posted to our
career page yet

More information about us here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/).

Apply online at our careers page
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/)
and mention Hacker News as the referral.

------
kmax12
Alteryx Innovation Labs | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site
| [https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-
labs](https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-labs)

The Alteryx Innovation Labs creates next generation technologies, tools, and
products to unleash the full potential of machine learning.

We’re building automation technology to make machine learning easier to use.
We work on many unique and important machine learning challenges with a focus
on making sure machine learning isn’t just a theoretical endeavor but has a
real-world impact.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python, Scala, and React. We use AWS and docker
for deployment. Above all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right
approach to solve a problem.

Apply at [https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-
labs/careers](https://www.alteryx.com/innovation-labs/careers)

------
bananaoomarang
Scite | Senior Full-Stack Developer | Remote/NYC |
[https://scite.ai/jobs](https://scite.ai/jobs) scite is a startup based in
Brooklyn, working to help tackle the reproducibility problem in science by
mining and analyzing existing literature. For more info on us see
[https://scite.ai](https://scite.ai).

We are looking for a senior full-stack developer interested in making a
positive impact on a large societal problem. Our team is nearly fully remote
so we are looking for individuals that are self-motivated and eager to take on
a leading role at a growing startup. Specifically, we are seeking people with
experience in any/all of the following:

\- Python

\- Postgres

\- Elasticsearch

\- JavaScript (Node, ES6, React/Redux)

\- Docker/Docker Swarm

\- Mongo

\- Keras/TensorFlow

If you’re interested in applying, please email a short note explaining your
interest and background as well as your resume to jobs@scite.ai

------
diggan
Bravo Studio / Codelesslabs | Barcelona, Spain | Clojure(Script) Developer
with focus on frontend | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://bravostudio.app](https://bravostudio.app)

We're building a service for designers to be able to build fully native
applications by leveraging existing tools like Figma. The workflow for the
designer looks something like this: Design app in Figma > Import into Bravo
Studio > Perform any bindings between API requests and Figma elements if
needed > Receive built APK/IPA you can publish to the different app stores.
Following this tutorial will give you a good overview of how it works:
[https://www.notion.so/Build-a-list-page-from-Airtable-
Part-1...](https://www.notion.so/Build-a-list-page-from-Airtable-
Part-1-2-02ff42fdaa34414babb328d996f1a243)

The frontend is currently built with ClojureScript (traditional reagent + re-
frame setup) and we're looking for a full-time member to join the team to help
moving forward even faster. If you join us, you'll be mainly doing frontend so
we're looking for someone with strong skills in the areas of frontend and with
an attention to details, but since we're a small team (~10 people in total),
you'd be required to wear many hats when needed, and we're looking for someone
to collaborate with everyone in the company. We're accepting of a remote role
if you're profile is strong, but prefer on-site if it's possible. We're also
OK if you don't have a lot of Clojure(Script) experience since before but
strong frontend experience and willing to pickup the required knowledge
quickly.

Either email us your resume + cover letter to people@bravostudio.app or apply
via AngelList here: [https://angel.co/company/bravo-
studio-1/jobs/831939-frontend...](https://angel.co/company/bravo-
studio-1/jobs/831939-frontend-developer)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/CFE | $95k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core technology centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 17 in 14 regions.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
melvinroest
Triply | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer |
[https://triply.cc](https://triply.cc)

Triply is a growing company in the linked data sector. Triply aims to ease the
user experience of using linked data by providing a triple store database
product (TriplyDB). Besides a browsing UI, it also provides services for
SPARQL endpoints and Elasticsearch. Some of our clients include semi-
governmental institutions such as the Kadaster, institutions from the cultural
heritage sector and large commercial clients.

We're looking for a senior software engineer who will help us with feature
development, bug fixing and helping other developers. We are flexible and work
in two week sprints. Our tech stack includes:

\- NodeJS + Typescript

\- C++

\- Elasticsearch

\- SPARQL

\- Docker

\- MongoDB

More details at [https://triply.cc/career/medior-
senior](https://triply.cc/career/medior-senior)

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

~~~
saagarjha
Unrelated to the job post itself, but I spotted the puzzle and couldn't help
but try it out for a minute. Sadly, I couldn't get anything useful out of it;
I have a guess as to what it should decode to but got nothing remotely close
to ASCII from it. Perhaps I'm just not smart enough to pass the test? ;)

~~~
andrewbecker
You're probably getting hung up on the "converting to base-128" part.

Here's my solution. I wouldn't normally post it publicly, but I've emailed OP
multiple times over the last couple months to apply for this position and have
received no response, so maybe this is actually the best way to get around the
spam filter:

    
    
      from z3 import *
      s = Solver()
      x = Int('x')
      divisor1 = x / 611939
      divisor2 = x / 598463
      modconstraint1 = (x - (611939 * divisor1)) == 145767
      modconstraint2 = (x - (598463 * divisor2)) == 109572
      
      s.add(modconstraint1, modconstraint2, x > 0)
      s.check()
      
      email_bin = '{0:b}'.format(s.model()[x].as_long())
      email_b128 = []
      for i in xrange(0, len(email_bin), 7):
          email_b128.append('0' + email_bin[i : i+7])
      
      email_bytearr = map(lambda c: str(unichr(int(c, 2))), email_b128)
      print(reduce(lambda x, y: x + y, email_bytearr, '') + '@inpher.io')

~~~
throwaway765e6
For anyone wishing to try this without having to install z3, or just to see a
more rudimentary way of doing this, here is a self-contained (hopefully just
as readable) solution in JS:

    
    
        const num = findNum();
        const bin = num.toString(2);
        const byteStrings = toChunks(bin, 7).map(chunk => chunk.join(''));
        const bytes = byteStrings.map(str => parseInt(str, 2));
        const str = bytes.map(String.fromCharCode).join('');
        console.log(num, bin, byteStrings, bytes, str);
        
        function findNum(i=0, lim=1e1000000000) {
         while (i < lim) {
          if (i % 611939 === 145767 && i % 598463 === 109572) return i;
          i += 1;
         }
        }
        
        function toChunks(iterable, chunkSize) {
         const chunks = [];
         for (const el of iterable) {
          let buf = chunks[chunks.length - 1];
          if (!buf || buf.length >= chunkSize) {
           buf = [];
           chunks.push(buf);
          }
          buf.push(el);
         }
         return chunks;
        }
    
        243085550 1110011111010011000011101110 [ '1110011', '1110100', '1100001', '1101110' ] [ 115, 116, 97, 110 ] <xxx>
    

Sorry about not getting a response from the poster of the job, by the way.
It's a very unhealthy attitude and it's sad to see this on HN of all places.

------
prith
Taptap Send | New York, NY | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.taptapsend.com](https://www.taptapsend.com)

Taptap Send is a remittance app to send money to Africa. We are working
towards meeting one of UN's 2030 Sustainable Goals to allow cross-border
payments with less than 3% fees. Come join a mission-driven business that
helps some of the neediest people in the world.

Tech stack: AWS, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, Kotlin, Spring Boot, Python,
JavaScript, React Native

Open Roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk03hzf/)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qsgl/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qsgl/)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Join one of the fastest growing scale-ups in the Netherlands. We currently
have several open engineering positions to join our team in Utrecht. We are a
young company with a strong engineering culture and some unique data problems,
that we are solving for our customers. You can read more about the kind of
work we do on our blog:
[https://tech.channable.com/](https://tech.channable.com/)

Our Stack includes: Haskell, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, Ember.js,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible, Terraform, Nix

We currently process billions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in our office in the center of Utrecht.

Open positions:

\- Python Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-
engineer-utrech...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/python-software-engineer-
utrecht)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-
developer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/senior-frontend-developer)

\- DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-
engineer](https://jobs.channable.com/o/devops-engineer)

\- Haskell Software Engineer: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-
engineer-utrec...](https://jobs.channable.com/o/haskell-software-engineer-
utrecht)

We also welcome open applications: [https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-
application](https://jobs.channable.com/o/open-application)

~~~
herman98
I'm interesting for Python Software Engineer or DevOps, is it Indonesia people
may apply this jobs?

------
alexirobbins
Tamber | ML Co-Founder | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

We’re an AI + infrastructure start-up, developing neural networks and super-
easy tooling that bring high performance personalization to companies that
aren’t Google or Facebook.

\- Tripled in scale over past 3 months (customers include yc alums, startups
you have heard of)

\- Closing the 10X gap between top tech companies’ personalization tech and
everyone else’s with no-consulting-necessary reusable neural nets.

\- Backed by wonderful angels, who are exceptional in both their portfolio
performance and their humble know-how.

This isn’t like the other posts on here so this might not be the right place.
I’m not looking for a hire. I’m looking for a collaborator and partner to go
build a great company with.

You:

\- Are a builder, not a purist.

\- Have built something novel with/involving ML

\- 2+ years industry or research experience

\- Ready to take on a hard problem, not tirekicking

Email me if you’re interested: alexi@tamber.com

------
batlamenace
Shopify | Senior Data Scientist | Remote, Americas time zones | Full-time

At Shopify, we build products that help entrepreneurs around the world start
and grow their business. We’re the world’s fastest growing commerce platform
with over 1 million merchants in more than 175 different countries, with
solutions from point-of-sale and online commerce to financial, shipping
logistics and marketing.

From pipelines and schema design to machine learning products and decision
support, data science at Shopify is a diverse role with many opportunities to
positively impact our success.

We recently went "digital by default", and are creating remote positions. Join
us!

[https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist-8f896d](https://www.shopify.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist-8f896d)

~~~
TheGeminon
I just wanted to chime in and say we are hiring for many more positions than
just Data Science, and they are all remote.

My team as well is specifically looking for Security
Engineers/Analysts/Developers, however we don't have the posting up yet, so
feel free to send me a message (my email is in my profile).

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Sent you LinkedIn request, can we chat there?

------
awwaiid
Framebridge | Dev Team Lead | Rails, VueJS | Full-Time | DC/KY |
[https://framebridge.com](https://framebridge.com)

Hello peeps!

I'm looking for a software product team lead here at Framebridge! We've
modernized custom framing, designing frames online and in retail stores and
building our frames in Richmond, KY. The team lead will report to me and will
work on either eCommerce or Manufacturing tools -- both managing a small team
and doing hands on architecture/implementation. Tech stack is Ruby/Rails
(Spree), VueJS, on AWS/K8S.

Email me (brock@framebridge.com) for more details or an informational
interview, and apply at [https://bit.ly/framebridge-dev-
lead-2020](https://bit.ly/framebridge-dev-lead-2020)

~~~
burlesona
Not looking for a job but just want to +1 this tech stack. I've worked with a
very similar stack, and it was a nice way to work.

------
apurandare
MyFitnessPal | San Francisco or Austin or Baltimore | Engineering roles |
Full-time |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal is one of the top mobile apps (iOS and Android) to track
nutrition, workouts and to lead a healthier lifestyle. With a community of
200+ million users, we are growing at a good pace due to the COVID-19 crisis
which has forced us all to work from home and in turn stay healthy and workout
from our homes. We literally help make people's lives better.

Roles we are hiring for: \- Backend engineer \- Senior Backend engineer \-
Lead Backend engineer \- Engineering manager \- Systems/Infrastructure
engineers \- Product Designer \- Solutions Architect

------
kuiro5
DataGrail | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend) | Remote or San Francisco |
$130k-$165k + equity

We're building a data privacy platform that automates data compliance.

As more cities and countries develop privacy laws, most companies are ill-
suited to continuously comply with them. Our platform streamlines this entire
process while enabling companies to give their users more control and
transparency over their data.

We are currently powering privacy for some of the most well-known companies in
the world, and we've continued to show very healthy growth (including over the
past few months).

We're looking with someone with 5+ years of experience to shape our frontend
architecture.

Tech Stack: React, Styled Components, Jest, Ruby/Rails, Postgres

If you'd like to hear more about what we're working on, email me at josh [at]
datagrail [dot] io.

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | REMOTE (for the moment) | $140k+ | 6th
engineer/designer | All engineering team

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a working prototype in stealth and are currently in the
process of doing user studies.

Our hiring needs over the next month are:

\- Full stack / frontend engineer

\- UI/UX designer

\- Generalist that can go across the stack

All these people will get exposed to a bleeding-edge program synthesis stack,
so there is opportunity for significant technical learning. We are an all
engineering team (including 3 PhDs and 2 ex-Googlers) backed by YC, Khosla,
and Pantera. This is my 2nd YC startup. Our team of 5 is in Seattle + SF, and
if you are remote, we'd prefer the US to maximize time-zone overlap.

Contact me at saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com

------
Akkio-Jon
Akkio | Cambridge/Boston MA | Full-Time | Full Stack, Front End, and Back End
| akk.io/jobs

We're looking for extremely talented software engineers interested in building
the future of AI. This is a rare opportunity to get in on the ground floor of
a well-funded AI startup. Report directly to the technical CEO. Offers come
with substantial equity grants and our culture is built around shared wins, so
success drives large career, financial, and personal growth. To be the right
fit you must have a bias to GSD and be excited to work in a small, dynamic
startup team. Apply via email to careers@akk.io or online at
[https://www.akk.io/jobs](https://www.akk.io/jobs)

------
kris99999
Trice Imaging, Inc. | REMOTE (US residence) | Information Security

Already distributed team (primarily US & across Europe). Guide maturation of
policy (going for certification) keeping focused on the end user of our
services. We provide for medical image sharing with patients and between
physicians.

More info: [https://triceimaging.com/job-ad/information-security-
profess...](https://triceimaging.com/job-ad/information-security-
professional/)

A Europe-based support role is also open: [https://triceimaging.com/job-
ad/healthcare-it-product-manage...](https://triceimaging.com/job-
ad/healthcare-it-product-manager-europe/)

------
bchurch
GitLab | Remote only | Full time

As the world’s largest all-remote company, GitLab is a place where you can
contribute from almost anywhere. We're an ambitious, productive team that
embraces a set of shared values in everything we do.

As our team continues to grow, we're taking a unique, outbound approach to
hiring. Learn more about our hiring model:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/)

If you're interested in current or future roles at GitLab, share your
information with our recruiters by joining our talent community:
[https://grnh.se/8490b7772us](https://grnh.se/8490b7772us)

~~~
zo1
From your link: "We will no longer be accepting inbound applications for our
roles."

------
webbruce
Printavo | Chicago, IL | Full-time | Remote (US) |
[https://www.printavo.com](https://www.printavo.com)

I started Printavo from running a screen printing business in college. We
needed simple, software to keep track of our orders as they came in. The
solutions that were available were complicated and expensive. I built Printavo
to fix this.

Today, we're bootstrapped, profitable and a team of 13 in downtown Chicago.
We're looking for an another Software Engineer to join and help us continue to
grow.

Please email bruce@printavo.com to chat more.

Job description:
[https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs](https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs)

------
mply
Multiply | Software Engineer | REMOTE (near GMT+4) or Mauritius |
[https://multiply.cloud](https://multiply.cloud) (English version upcoming)

Multiply is a high-frequency price optimization SaaS for online retailers. We
are looking for a Python + PostgreSQL expert to join our team of four
developers.

Our challenges: (1) write pricing algorithms that find the most profitable
prices; (2) maintain a high level of performance in a write-heavy relational
database; (3) design and improve on a data model that works with a growing and
heterogeneous set of e-commerce platforms and their APIs.

I'm happy to answer any questions. To get in touch: jdemoor at multiply dot
cloud.

~~~
herman98
Can be remotely from Indonesia?

------
jplatt
Carbon Relay | [https://carbonrelay.com](https://carbonrelay.com) | Remote
(USA) | Full-time

Carbon Relay is focused on harnessing the power of machine learning to
optimize Kubernetes. Our innovative platform allows organizations to boost
application performance while keeping costs down. We're currently looking to
fill these positions:

Senior Backend Engineer

Senior Infrastructure Engineer

Principal Product Designer

We offer competitive salary plus equity, generous benefits, 401k with
matching, unlimited PTO, and the ability to work remotely. Check out our job
postings at
[https://jobs.lever.co/carbonrelay](https://jobs.lever.co/carbonrelay)

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 50-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to any of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Languages: Dart (Flutter), Python, Rust, C

* (ML) Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* (ML) Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* (ML) Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* (ML) Handling deployments to a variety of NPU (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* (ML) Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
amince
Forma.ai | Toronto, Canada | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE | Full Time

We are a stealth startup currently based out of downtown Toronto. Our goal is
to optimize sales compensation optimization for large enterprise companies. We
currently working with multiple multinational companies, looking to accelerate
our development.

We are using modern tools such as react / redux / django / python / Postgres
etc.

We are looking for talented developers to join our team, it doesn't matter if
you are not familiar with any aspect of our tech stack, as long as you are
smart and willing to learn fast.

Email me at annamarie.ince@forma.ai

~~~
lazy_dumb_coder
Do you sponsor Visa for international applicants?

------
rubyatsummer
Summer | Senior Backend Engineer | New York City | Onsite (remote during
shelter-in-place) | Full-Time, Salary + Options | Summer (meetsummer.org) is a
fintech company that is building an innovative platform to help borrowers
navigate the student loan market. If you're interested in joining a mission-
driven B Corp using smart technology to help student loan borrowers, we'd love
to hear from you!

Contact Ruby at ruby<at>meetsummer.org or apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/summer/jobs/4070055003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/summer/jobs/4070055003)

------
ryanar
Level Software | 80K - 100K | Senior Front End Engineer | REMOTE | USA |
[https://level.tech](https://level.tech)

We are a small startup looking for a Front End engineer to help us build out
MVP. We are using:

\- TypeScript

\- React

\- Emotion

\- GraphQL with Apollo Client

\- Jest with React Testing Library

We are looking for someone willing to work in a startup environment. That
said, we are big supporters of Basecamp's philosophy and aren't going to ask
you to work weekends or crazy hours and try to micromanage you.

We are looking for someone who is a self-starter and can build out the
frontend web app and work on other pieces like our Gatsby.js marketing site.

If you are interested, email us: hiring@level.tech

------
dustingetz
Work on [http://www.hyperfiddle.net/](http://www.hyperfiddle.net/). Mastery of
ClojureScript required. Hyperfiddle is a declarative DSL for CRUD apps that
abstract over IO, we face unsolved and deeply interesting engineering problems
every day. Remote team, international OK with overlap to US Eastern Time.
[https://gist.github.com/dustingetz/96c928f755c736d2b525bb61a...](https://gist.github.com/dustingetz/96c928f755c736d2b525bb61a0c60b9e)
dustin@hyperfiddle.net

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

------
brookstevens
Dexai | Full Time | ONSITE (eventually) Somerville MA

We are a robotics company making a robot sous chef to safely empower chefs to
create wonderful experiences.

We are looking for generalist software engineers who can help us build out our
platform to make it delightful to use our robots.

Our stack is aws, python, react and rails. We make heavy use of Docker for
running processes on the robot. We also have other mainly technical roles in
machine learning and of course robotics!

[https://www.dexai.com/careers](https://www.dexai.com/careers)

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Technical Project Manager | Full-Time | Remote | $80k-$120k+
(location/exp dependent)

Shogun is building next generation storefronts for eCommerce stores. We have
one of the most popular apps on Shopify, and we're launching a second product.
Our fully remote team of 60 is located all around the world.

About You..

* You know best practices of different agile methodologies, but you are not set on one.

* You work async. You use meetings strategically.

* You understand tech, are familiar with the latest web technologies, and you have previous coding experience.

* You understand startups are chaotic and you kind of like it. You are able to navigate, reign in and thrive in the chaos.

In this role you will...

* Get the needs from product/support/design/growth/engineering and break down the work into user stories and tasks that are clear for the engineering team to deliver.

* Validate the specs and fulfill the missing parts. Sometimes, you will write the specs by yourself.

* Organize backlogs, milestones, epics, and iterations.

* Communicate and create visibility for the entire company on what the squads are shipping.

\---

Sounds interesting? Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/0ECE81D36B/](https://apply.workable.com/getshogun/j/0ECE81D36B/)

------
jeniax
Location: Remote (PST Timezone Only) or Seattle, WA In-house recruiter: Jenia
Xayamountry (please reach out if you are interested jenia@jobscan.co)

Please apply directly:
[https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/dc22f8bc-571b-45df-9a63-4614...](https://jobs.lever.co/jobscan-2/dc22f8bc-571b-45df-9a63-46149f31a752)

 _At this time, we are only considering candidates who are authorized to work
in the United States without employer sponsorship._

 __Senior Software Engineers __

Our mission at Jobscan is to empower job seekers and help them land more
interviews. We analyze resumes and LinkedIn profiles against job descriptions,
helping our users stand out against the competition. Our users love us - we’re
completely user-funded, profitable, and growing exponentially.

We are looking for smart, driven, enthusiastic Senior Software Engineers to
help us build the next generation of job search tools. You’ll join our
Seattle-based engineering team, delivering new features and tools to our
growing user base. You’ll use modern and proven technologies to help us exceed
our user’s expectations and scale our tools to an increasingly global
audience, working in a fast-paced environment and reporting directly to our
CTO. This is a great chance to be part of a growing organization that is
passionate about building software the right way as well as continually
providing opportunities for professional growth.

------
Globys
Globys| Engineering| Product| Sales| Seattle, WA or Remote| Full Time|
[http://globys.com](http://globys.com)

Globys is based out of Seattle and we have a European headquarters in
Amsterdam, with global operations in Toronto, Melbourne, and Dubai. Our
platform is used by companies around the world, including T-Mobile, Vodafone,
and TELUS, to deliver exceptional portal experiences to their customers while
significantly reducing costly manual processes.

Sr. DevOps Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
devops-eng...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-devops-
engineer/)

Software Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/software-
engineer...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/software-engineer/)

Account Director, North America-
[https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/account-
director-...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/account-director-
north-america/)

Sr. Product Manager, E-commerce-
[https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-product-
ma...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-product-manager-e-
commerce/)

------
hendler
Aclima | Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE, REMOTE [temp] |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Hi everyone, I'm Jonathan Hendler, Head of Software at Aclima. You may have
noticed us posting in the "Who is hiring?” threads for a few years now. We've
met some really awesome folks through this network and wanted to let you know
that we've recently closed some large contracts and are actively recruiting
engineers.

If you care about climate change and air quality, live in the Bay Area and
want to apply your skills to something impactful, meet the people at Aclima.
We work on the most challenging problems with measuring air quality. Aclima
delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

My team works on backend software, data pipelines, but there are other
opportunities, including a great UI/UX team hiring soon in Portland, OR.

If interested please visit: [https://jobs.aclima.io/](https://jobs.aclima.io/)

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers and Product
Managers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | FULL REMOTE OK

We are the marketplace for personalized video shoutouts from your favorite
athletes, influencers, musicians, and celebrities. We've helped create over
1,000,000 moments for our customers and built a marketplace for over 30,000
talent to connect with their biggest fans.

Cameo is one of LinkedIn’s Top 50 Startups to Work For, recognized on TIME
Magazine's 50 Most Genius Companies list, and listed as the 2nd fastest
growing marketplace in the country by Andreessen Horowitz’ Marketplace 100. We
are a global company, headquartered in Chicago, IL in the Fulton Market
neighborhood and HQ2 in Venice, CA.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer
    
      * Senior Product Manager
    
      * Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
    
      * DevSecOps / Security Engineer
    

Tech Stack: TypeScript, React/Redux, Node.js, React-Native If you are
interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://www.cameo.com/jobs](https://www.cameo.com/jobs) and mention HN

To learn more about our overall engineering culture, visit:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo)

------
Thomvis
Highstreet Mobile | Android Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time |
[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-engineer/en) Highstreet
Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We are a team
of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We enable brands
to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our customers get a
native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS that we constantly refine and
extend.

You'll be joining the team that is responsible for the core library that
powers our Android apps. The core library provides all app capabilities, from
API calls to UI, but can be extended to meet customer needs. We care deeply
about the user experience and you'll be working closely with the design team
when implementing new features and improvements. Our automated unit tests and
extensive code reviews make sure code quality remains up to par.

Technologies we use: Kotlin / Java / RxJava / Dagger / OkHttp / Glide

Apply via the link above or contact me at thomas@highstreetmobile.com if you’d
like to know more.

[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/android-engineer/en)

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw](http://bit.ly/2o6BRhw) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/31NAqmF](http://bit.ly/31NAqmF) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x](http://bit.ly/2Iqn08x) \- Lead Android Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2o67LL5](http://bit.ly/2o67LL5)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
agurtovoy
IDx Technologies | REMOTE (U.S.) | Senior C++ AI Platform Engineer

We are a leading AI diagnostics company founded in 2010 by a team of world-
renowned clinician scientists with a mission to transform the quality,
accessibility, and affordability of healthcare worldwide.

We were the first company in the world to receive FDA authorization to market
an autonomous AI device that provides a clinical decision without the need for
a clinician to also interpret the image [1], and we need your help to improve
and further build out our AI platform!

Our current/WIP technology stack:

    
    
      - C++11/14/17, STL + Boost
      - Conan + CMake/Meson
      - NVIDIA CUDA, TensorRT, OpenCV, ITK
    

Working knowledge of the above frameworks and libraries would be helpful but
is not required.

If this sounds interesting, please read more and apply here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/386476/senior-c-plus-plus-
ai-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/386476/senior-c-plus-plus-ai-platform-
engineer-idx-technologies-inc).

I'm one of the principal engineers you'd be working closely with if you were
to join. Happy to answer any questions!

[1] [https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-
perm...](https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-permits-
marketing-artificial-intelligence-based-device-detect-certain-diabetes-
related-eye)

------
jpopesculian
Riddle&Code | Frontend and DevOps | Vienna, Austria | Onsite/Remote | Full
Time

We are a diverse team that build cryptographic software and hardware solutions
tackling various identity, security and privacy problems. We are currently
focusing on building confidential computing platforms for the cloud and need
help building our infrastructure as well responsive and transparent UX/UI
solutions.

I'm a lead software engineer at Riddle&Code, and so if you have any questions
or just want to send a resume please email me at julian@riddleandcode.com. On
our technology stack, we use mostly Rust, Python, C/C++, Vue and Docker.
Although we urgently need a Frontend and a DevOps engineer, we are constantly
growing and hiring, and all positions are welcome to apply.

We are a largely international company headquartered in Vienna, but have
employees all across the EU, as well as outside. German speakers are of course
very welcome, but English is our day to day language. Even before the
pandemic, we have been working on becoming a remote-first company and welcome
applications from all over the world!

Job Listings | [https://www.riddleandcode.com/front-end-
developer](https://www.riddleandcode.com/front-end-developer) |
[https://www.riddleandcode.com/devops-
engineer](https://www.riddleandcode.com/devops-engineer)

------
clured
Open Syllabus | Senior Machine Learning Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer
| Remote | Full-time |
[https://docs.opensyllabus.org/](https://docs.opensyllabus.org/)

Open Syllabus (OS) is a non-profit organization that collects and analyzes
millions of university syllabi to support novel teaching and learning
applications. Open Syllabus' first two applications - the Syllabus Explorer
and Co-Assignment Galaxy - are recognized as major contributions to the open
learning ecosystem. The project has been featured in The New York Times
(twice), The Washington Post, Nature, Time, FiveThirtyEight, FastCompany,
Lifehacker, and dozens of other publications and media.

To learn more about Open Syllabus, check out:

\- Open Syllabus Explorer
([https://opensyllabus.org/](https://opensyllabus.org/)): Top-ranked books and
articles in the corpus, sliced by author, field, university, publisher, and
country

\- Open Syllabus Galaxy
([https://galaxy.opensyllabus.org/](https://galaxy.opensyllabus.org/)):
Visualization of the book and article citation graph (node2vec -> UMAP)

\- Dataset documentation
([https://docs.opensyllabus.org/](https://docs.opensyllabus.org/)):
Description of the underlying dataset, with details about the ETL and model
inference pipeline

We're hiring for two roles to help us build tools to query and explore OS's
22-billion word corpus of syllabi:

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineer (NLP, recommender systems) -
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/15lhJY9gzAmUe23WH3D8qKmaS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15lhJY9gzAmUe23WH3D8qKmaSvz_Xf7DYvGgniPYOrdg/edit?usp=sharing)

\- Full Stack Software Engineer
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A-xICUedIK6iG0t0Ji58XDe8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A-xICUedIK6iG0t0Ji58XDe8pS_MDwNCneRiTy-0eMA/edit?usp=sharing)

Get in touch at contact@opensyllabus.org. Come help us build tools that help
people learn things!

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Redwood City, CA | Full time | Competitive Salary + Benefits |
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following position:

Senior Firmware Engineer -
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/sy3NQXLdvt/Senior-
Firmwar...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/sy3NQXLdvt/Senior-Firmware-
Engineer?source=ycombinator)

------
chenderson1
Virtru | DC or REMOTE | Staff or Senior Software Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.virtru.com/](https://www.virtru.com/)

We are extremely passionate about privacy especially in the time of COVID -
Virtru’s Trusted Data Platform gives individuals and health care organizations
“verifiable trust”: simple and powerful audit and control over who can see
their health data, and for how long.

Virtru is hiring a Senior Engineer to work within our Research team. Research
Engineers work closely with our design partners, platform and product teams to
discover, invent, and build solutions furthering our mission of making privacy
more accessible through the Virtru Data Protection Platform. We care about
privacy and your contribution will have a direct impact at making privacy more
accessible.

As a member of the research team, you will act as principal investigator on
research and development projects enabling data privacy workflows in machine
learning, ETL, analytic pipelines, IOT and limited bandwidth environments,
data policy definition, attestation/verification, secure CI/CD and other
privacy preserving workflows.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1832477943/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1832477943/)

Get in touch: chenderson@virtru.com

------
libang
Libang Surgical Technologies | Vancouver, BC | Onsite | Full Time

Help improve breast cancer treatment! We are looking for outstanding engineers
and developers to play a foundational role in creating a new surgical robot to
transform the treatment of breast cancer. Use your professional skills to help
improve the standard of care for the many millions of women facing this awful
disease around the world.

As part of the founding design team, your views will be heard: you will
crucially influence the core R&D and product design and development. You will
be joining an early-stage company founded in Vancouver, well-financed, and led
by an experienced team.

We are really looking for people with directly relevant experience. Have you
worked in medical device development (e.g. ISO 13485) , robotics, image
guidance, MRI compatible materials and design? How about computer vision,
surgical devices, disposables design?

Multiple roles are open at a range of experience, including focuses on
electrical and biomedical engineering, medical image processing, computer
vision, software development, and mechanical design.

Must have permission to work in Canada. If you have this or other closely
related experience, we'd love to hear from you. This will be a challenging and
rewarding opportunity to bring your skills and ideas to. Mention HN in the
email and resume you send to jobs (at) libangsurgical (dot) com.

------
simoes
Datawheel (datawheel.us) | Front-End Developer and Back-End Developer and
Product Designer | Cambridge MA and Washington DC | Full-time

Datawheel is a small but mighty crew of programmers and designers who are here
to make sense of the world’s vast amount of data! Learn more about us here:
[https://www.datawheel.us/](https://www.datawheel.us/)

    
    
      Fullstack Developer
      -----------------------------

We are looking for someone comfortable with both front-end and back-end
technologies. An ideal candidate is someone who is passionate about what they
do and can bring that to the projects assigned to them. We are looking to work
with someone on a contract basis with the option to transition to a salaried
employee based on performance.

    
    
      Requirements
      -----------------------------
      - 3+ years experience
      - Eligible for Security Clearance
      - Familiarity with Java, Node.js, React
      - Comfortable with rapid prototyping
      - Experience writing SQL queries
      - Experience working with Linux server environments
    
      Bonuses
      -----------------------------
      - Experience with Scikit-Learn/Tensorflow or other machine  learning libraries
      - Experience working with ClickHouse or similar columnar databases
      - Experience working with GCP and/or similar cloud platforms
      - Experience with Docker/Kubernetes
      - Experience with Spring Boot
    

APPLY HERE: [https://www.datawheel.us/jobs](https://www.datawheel.us/jobs)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Frontend (React), and Javascript | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (32 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing and communications teams from lots of different
organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right
now, we're hiring:

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Posting here:
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040741003)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite (flexible, 2-3
days per week)
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog was created to radically improve the $90 billion global pet
food industry — starting with a subscription service that sends freshly-made
food directly to customers’ doors. Long term, our aim is to simplify every
part of pet care, bettering the lives of the animals who make our lives
better. We recently raised our Series B and are backed by early investors of
Warby Parker, Dollar Shave Club, Sweetgreen, and Glossier.

We're building our subscription-based e-commerce platform from the ground up.
Our aim is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time
production, customized products, and best in class customer support.

We're working with a modern stack that includes React, Node, Postgres,
TerraForm, Docker and AWS.

Staff Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4715252002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4715252002)

Full Stack Engineer (mid/senior)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4700144002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thefarmersdog/jobs/4700144002)

------
esilverberg2
Perry Street Software | NYC or Remote | Senior Mobile Software Developer |
Full Time |
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers)

Perry Street Software (www.perrystreet.com) publishes Jack’d and SCRUFF -- two
of the world’s largest gay, bi, trans and queer social dating apps on iOS and
Android. Our brands reach more than 20 million members worldwide so members
can connect, meet and express themselves on a platform that prioritizes
privacy and security.

We are hiring experienced Full Stack Mobile developers to help us build the
next-generation version of Scruff and Jack’d. We are a small, agile, nimble
company, so the ability to make an impact is significant. The position is
permanent and full-time.

Qualified candidates should have 3+ years of software development experience
and 1+ year of Android or iOS app development experience, and should have
shipped multiple versions of consumer apps. Strong knowledge of Java, Kotlin,
or Swift with the Android or iOS SDK is also required. We've made a major
investment in moving our codebase to both RxJava and ReactiveSwift (and
probably soon Combine framework), so experience in these frameworks is a big
plus.

See more at:
[https://www.scruff.com/en/careers](https://www.scruff.com/en/careers)

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Software Engineer, Test and Solutions Engineers, Product
Managers | New York (NYC), NY | REMOTE currently, ONSITE likely | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Apartment Therapy,
Business Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of
creators of all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize
their content across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

We are looking for a Software, Test and Solutions Engineers, as well as PMs
for our Mobile SDKs and Video Management products.

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past few months, and with
that comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
aiisahik
Gourmet Growth | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time | Onsite or Remote | New
York, NY | [https://www.gourmetgrowth.com](https://www.gourmetgrowth.com)

Gourmet Growth is a fintech startup reinventing small business financing by
using real time banking, accounting and ecommerce data to predict cash flow
and risk on a daily basis. We are devoted to helping small consumer businesses
grow and compete against the giant CPG conglomerates of the world. Despite a
challenging economic environment, our total customer base has increased by
over 30% since March and we are looking for the next member of our engineering
team.

Our small team of 8 full time employees has extensive experience across
finance, banking, supply chain, data science, and risk management industries.

Our stack is Python, Django, Airflow, React, Postgres, Gitlab, deployed on a
mix of mostly Google Cloud and AWS. We are looking for a backend or full stack
engineer with at least 3 years of experience. Experience with Python,
distributed systems and data pipelines is preferable as well as a penchant for
proactive problem solving and an interest in finance.

If you are interested, please reach out to engineering [at] gourmetgrowth.com
with your resume.

------
jordiborras
Smallhold | Mechanical Engineer | Brooklyn, New York | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.smallhold.com/mechanical-
engineer](https://www.smallhold.com/mechanical-engineer)

Smallhold builds scalable, resilient farming infrastructure to feed a world
that needs change. From advanced distribution and farming hubs to modular,
high-output technology-enabled minifarms, Smallhold supplies the freshest,
healthiest organic produce to entire cities on a block-by-block basis. With a
focus on the rapidly growing category of high volume, high-quality mushrooms,
we are spreading our roots across the country and need people like you to help
us grow.

Smallhold is looking for a Mechanical Engineer to lead the mechanical design
of the next generation of our distributed farming technology. In this role,
you will design holistic, climate-controlled systems, improving upon and re-
imagining the cooling, humidification and structural design of our units.
You’ll be a core member of a team of capable engineers, working to
internationally scale Smallhold's Distributed Farm and change the fundamentals
of food distribution.

Check out the full details and requirements of the position here:
[https://www.smallhold.com/mechanical-
engineer](https://www.smallhold.com/mechanical-engineer)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
but specifically I'm focused on growing our engineering team. Right now is a
particularly challenging time for our healthcare systems and providers --
Elation offers an opportunity to work and innovate in support of those
providers and their patients.

Elation is headquartered in San Francisco (though remote for at least the rest
of 2020), and our engineering team is distributed across PST-EST timezones.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply on the website if interested, and feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! You can reach out to me directly at
phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com

------
wbeckler
Stella Connect | REMOTE (Americas time zones) | Rails Engineer | Full Time |
[https://stellaconnect.com](https://stellaconnect.com)

We're making life better for people who have really hard jobs: customer
support. Our SaaS platform helps bring positive vibes into the contact center
by humanizing the support person and asking end customers what was done right.
We fix broken call QA practices with a coaching and growth-oriented
replacement. We think about product and its impact on people who are rarely
listened to by the people who make their software.

Since contact centers are fully remote right now, software that helps coach
people and bring them positivity is important.

The dev team is fully distributed and has been since pre-Covid. You'll be
working with an A-level team that knows how to collaborate well remotely.

The most important thing to know about Stella Connect is that we treat each
other really well and support each other as human beings above all. This
company is designed to be the best possible job you can have that supports you
achieving your full potential. It's hard to explain until you talk to us and
experience it. The grass is in fact greener here.

[https://stellaconnect.com/careers/?gh_jid=2202073](https://stellaconnect.com/careers/?gh_jid=2202073)

~~~
odysseus
Nice logo.

------
lillian_vargas
Software Engineer (Gainesville + Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL |
Full-Time | Gainesville:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80c9c99e4717)
Remote (East Coast):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e1f48eb8127)
SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our team in Gainesville
and for remote employees located on the East Coast. We're looking for Software
Engineers with significant real-world experience working in at least a few
areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm for learning
other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate examples of
at least one public-facing or commercial application they have made
significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.
careers@sharpspring.com

------
bbhughes
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a technology-driven, diversified principal trading firm. We trade our
own capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes,
instruments and strategies, in financial markets around the world. As the
markets have evolved over the past 25 years, so has DRW – maximizing
opportunities to include real estate, cryptoassets and venture capital. With
over 1,000 employees at our Chicago headquarters and offices around the world,
we work together to solve complex problems, challenge consensus and deliver
meaningful results. It’s a place of high expectations, deep curiosity and
thoughtful collaboration.

We are hiring for the following roles:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/0e7191e51](https://grnh.se/0e7191e51)

Research Developer: [https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11](https://grnh.se/b3c1eba11)

Linux Systems Engineer: [https://grnh.se/83ca61981](https://grnh.se/83ca61981)

Senior FPGA Engineer: [https://grnh.se/69f84fd81](https://grnh.se/69f84fd81)

Senior Database Administrator:
[https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1](https://grnh.se/ec755c7a1)

Please visit our website for more roles and information: www.drw.com.

~~~
mraza007
Hi I actually applied for a new grad role at DRW but i would love to know more
about your interview process. Please let me know how can i get in touch with
you

------
hoveringcto
Paxos | Sr. Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | NY, NY | Onsite
(remote until end of year) | [https://paxos.com](https://paxos.com)

Paxos is a leading blockchain technology and cryptocurrency company reshaping
the financial industry. As the first regulated Trust company for digital
assets, Paxos technology makes it possible to tokenize, custody, trade and
settle assets.

Site Reliability Engineer: The SRE team is focused on a building and scaling a
secure, reliable, and fault tolerant platform for all of Paxos' applications
around the globe. We use the best tools for the job such as Terraform,
Kubernetes, Aurora Global DB, DynamoDb Global, Python, Ruby, etc. to get the
job done.

Senior Software Engineer: We use Go and Kotlin to architect and scale
blockchain technology modernizing the financial industry by creating a future
where all assets—from money to commodities to securities—are digitized and can
move instantaneously, 24/7\. You'd be joining a small team, so you'd be able
to make a real impact, and have a voice developing industry changing products.
Don't worry if you don't know Go or Kotlin as long as you're open to learning.

See all and apply:
[https://www.paxos.com/careers/](https://www.paxos.com/careers/)

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE (or remote until it's
safe to travel again) | Experienced Developers, FHIR Experts, Product Owners
[https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring experienced developers (Fullstack, Front-End, Backend),
product owners, product managers and FHIR experts, ideally with a background
in digital health care, to work on our platforms for clinical trial
management, clinical research and connected healthcare with FHIR.

Healex is a digital health startup from Cologne, developing platforms for
clinical trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and FHIR based
infrastructures.

We're hiring developers and FHIR experts (remote is also possible) and onsite
product owners for our offices in Cologne or Berlin, Germany. German language
knowledge is required for product owner roles.

Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

Technologies we use:

* C#, .Net, PHP * Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript (ES6) * PHP, Yii2 * FHIR Server and parsing plugins * Clinical data formats: FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc. * Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin, OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex.

Cheers, Christoph

------
joshandrews
Spare | Vancouver, Canada or Remote | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time
Onsite or Remote | [https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

We are a small but growing team passionate about mobility and building the
next generation of on-demand public transit services! Our mission is to
accelerate the shift towards efficient and autonomous mobility by enabling
anyone to launch a smart transportation network in seconds. We’re cultivating
a net-positive impact in cities by deploying the technology for the next
generation of public transport: on-demand microtransit. We are working with
some of the largest transportation operators, agencies and automakers across
four continents, and recently launched our newest market, Japan.

We are currently looking for a senior software engineer to help build out a
platform that truly makes an impact on the lives of people around the globe,
with a team that believes in accessibility and autonomy (with our cars and
with our people). As a Senior Engineer, you will be bringing strong
engineering processes and standards to a scrappy, high-performing team.

To contact me (Josh) directly, send an email to josh@sparelabs.com

To apply directly to our posting, apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sparelabs/c4d7f3f0-3c07-433f-82ea-86c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sparelabs/c4d7f3f0-3c07-433f-82ea-86c90bc35015)

Tech Stack: Backend: Node.JS, TypeScript, Docker, Kubernetes, and Postgres.
Frontend: React, React Native, Typescript

------
jmgray
Ableton | Software Engineer | Full-time | ON-SITE, VISA (Berlin, Germany -
relocation possible) | Python 3, Flask, JavaScript, Svelte

Ableton makes Live, Push and Link — unique software and hardware for music
creation and performance. With these products, our community of users creates
amazing things. Ableton was founded in 1999 and released the first version of
Live in 2001. Our products are used by a community of dedicated musicians,
sound designers, and artists from across the world.

As Software Engineer for Sound Content at Ableton you will play a key role in
taking Ableton Live’s content to the next level. In this role you will use
your skills and ideas to build and maintain Ableton's content delivery and
grow it to service future products. By constantly improving the system’s
health and reliability, you’ll contribute to both music making and the
livelihood of many creators.

Our small team will benefit from your Python experience, while you develop an
understanding of how we make and deliver content. Alongside your colleagues,
you will work on new features for content delivery, enjoying a large degree of
freedom. You're up to the challenge of not only developing greenfield tools
and technologies but also maintaining and improving a legacy Python codebase.
You communicate your design ideas clearly enabling smooth collaboration on
your own and across other teams.

For more information or to apply, visit:
[https://www.ableton.com/en/jobs/apply/205036/](https://www.ableton.com/en/jobs/apply/205036/)

------
robatwrk
Wrk Technologies | Montreal, QC or Remote | FULLTIME, REMOTE |
[https://www.wrk.com/](https://www.wrk.com/)

At Wrk, we’re building a world where machines enable humans to expand their
abilities and skill sets, where a hybrid human+machine delivers more, better &
faster than either alone, and where the value of the output they provide is
compensated on deliverables, not time.

This is an early stage startup, we're about 6 months old but are gaining
traction quickly. All roles are remote - you can work from anywhere, although
for now we're trying to focus on North American timezones to have decent
amounts of overlap between people.

We're looking for software engineers with any of the following skill sets:

* Front-end development (TypeScript)

* Back-end distributed systems (Python 3, Go, Postgres, gRPC)

* SRE (kubernetes, Google Cloud)

We're focusing on a "fast is slow" approach to development. Limiting technical
debt, code reviews, rigourous testing, and defensive coding practices. Nobody
likes 3am pages, or scrambling to ship something when the world is falling
apart.

If all that interests you, feel free to take a look at our job posting:
[https://wrk.breezy.hr/p/48b46df64e66-software-
engineers](https://wrk.breezy.hr/p/48b46df64e66-software-engineers)

------
tmountain
Software Engineer (Gainesville + Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL |
Full-Time | Gainesville:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80..).
Remote (East Coast):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e..).
SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our team in Gainesville
and for remote employees located on the East Coast. We're looking for Software
Engineers with significant real-world experience working in at least a few
areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm for learning
other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate examples of
at least one public-facing or commercial application they have made
significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience.
careers@sharpspring.com

------
provfair
Stealth | Software Engineer | Remote (Overlap with UTC) |
provfair@protonmail.com

We’re building a real-time crypto gaming- and trading platform for digital
items. Our current stack includes many real-time components and we are
currently scaling this, as well as adding new features. Our tech stack is
“low-level” Node.js, uWS, Redis and Postgres. Frontend wise we’re using
Mithril.js with a light wrapper on top to improve the developer experience and
TailwindCSS. We’re currently at 200k unique weekly users and growing rapidly.

If you like to work on high performance (both on the backend and the
frontend), features instantly used by thousands of users and the gaming
segment and/or reverse engineering, this is a great opportunity. We have many
projects in soft real-time system, distributed systems, infrastructure,
working with unreliable APIs (eventual consistent is a nice way to put it) and
making our frontend play nice with GC and GPU rendering. If you match just a
subset of these skills, please apply. We’re fully remote so you can work in
whatever timezone fits you, as long as there is some overlap with UTC+00.

We’re well funded and compensation is proportionate on skill and performance
is rewarded. The work is hard, but there’s no unpaid overtime.

If you’re interested to learn more, contact me on provfair@protonmail.com

------
victorkab
Truework | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com](https://www.truework.com)

Truework is reshaping the way personal information is exchanged online by
giving back control to consumers. We are currently handling thousands of deep-
identity verifications per month and are growing fast. These transactions are
enabling billions of dollars in loans to be approved as well as make sure that
the background check is successful.

As one of the engineers at Truework, you'll be working on systems that allow
critical information to be exchanged between parties. You'll make sure that
only authorized entities can access private information and enable consumers
to own their data and control the flow of information truly.

If you're interested or want to know more, please email careers@truework.com
or victor [at] truework.com directly (more options in my profile details)

Some of the technologies that we use:

Django / React (Typescript) / Celery / AWS Lambda /And more :-)

More information here [https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/20/identity-management-
startu...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/20/identity-management-startup-
truework-raises-30m-to-help-you-verify-your-work-history/)

------
gingerjoos
Compile Inc. | Software engineer - Product | Bangalore, India | Fulltime
ONSITE | [https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)

Besides owning a rather cool domain, if we say so ourselves, Compile has built
Healthgraph, the most advanced health intelligence platform on the market. Our
data is in use at 16 out of 25 of the world’s largest pharma companies, and
has also been adopted by multiple high-growth biotechs.

We're a small team and we're bootstrapped (self-funded). There's lots of room
to grown and learn.

If this excites you and fit the requirements below, apply to careers AT
compile.com

* Software engineer - Product: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-eng...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-engineer-product)

* Full-stack developer: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-d...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-developer)

* ETL developer: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#etl-develope...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#etl-developer)

------
arboreducation
PHP Developer | Leeds or London onsite + flexible remote working | Arbor
Education | Full time/Perm

Here at Arbor, we’re on a mission to transform the way schools work with
smarter, hassle-free tools teachers love to use. We're looking for a PHP
Developer to contribute towards the development of our core systems and
processes, to help us continue to develop our product for schools across the
UK. The role will specialise in PHP application and web development, as well
as development of scripts and processes to support systems.

Core responsibilities

Working closely with the Engineering Lead to help solutionise feature requests
Creating appropriate documentation for new feature developments Writing
appropriate tests around new features and ensure appropriate test coverage
Producing well written code using standard design patterns and methods
Participating in code reviews and pair programming with colleagues
Participating in tech-talks and team based learning to ensure knowledge is
spread

[https://careers.arbor-education.com/jobs/870045-php-
software...](https://careers.arbor-education.com/jobs/870045-php-software-
developer)

------
dugjason
Front | San Francisco, CA + Paris, France | Engineering roles | Full-time |
[https://frontapp.com/jobs](https://frontapp.com/jobs)

Email is the universal communication tool for work. It’s where you discuss
work, answer questions, and talk to all of your customers, vendors, and
partners. But email wasn’t made for business and hasn’t evolved to help you
work with a team. So you’re dropping the ball, missing important context, and
relying on many siloed apps that make you less productive as a whole. With
more than 5,000 customers and $79 million in funding from Sequoia, Threshold
(formerly DFJ), and others, Front is reinventing the inbox so people can
accomplish more together. We’ve created one place where you communicate
internally and externally, gain context about customers and projects, and
access all your other tools so you can be more efficient, more fulfilled, and
ultimately happier at work.

We are looking for experienced individuals to help us extend and promote Front
and bring collaboration beyond email.

We're growing rapidly, and would love to meet you. Take a look at our open
roles here - [https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-
via=1C01dbPRMX](https://jobs.lever.co/frontapp?lever-via=1C01dbPRMX)

------
jdrosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Full Stack Engineer, Front-End Customer Success
Developer | Boston/Newton, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com) SiteSpect is a digital
optimization platform that lets you test or target your web traffic without
having to change any code on your side. Under the hood, SiteSpect is a reverse
proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an appropriate backend and
SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests the user is assigned to
and then delivers those changes back to the end user.

We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Sml1lwq](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Sml1lwq)

Front-End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?30ml1lwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?30ml1lwy)

------
crucio
Anders Pink | Full-Stack Web Developer (Mid/Junior) | Remote (UK) | Full time
| Up to £35k

Anders Pink ([https://anderspink.com](https://anderspink.com)) enables
learning teams and platform owners to build curated feeds of content on any
topic that is being published on the web. These feeds can then be consumed via
our web app or API and integrated with a range of third-party platforms to
keep them up to date on those topics and save them time.

In terms of tech: we have built our own crawling stack and content curation
engine, utilising machine learning and the cloud.

We're looking for a mid/junior level developer to join our small growing team.
You should be a motivated self starter whose quick to learn and passionate
about technology. The core required skills are node.js/react.js.

Our team is spread across the UK and Ireland. If you're close to the South
East in Brighton or London then it'll be a bonus for occasional co-working
together.

For more information and to apply see [https://www.wiredsussex.com/jobs/job-
details/23643/full-stac...](https://www.wiredsussex.com/jobs/job-
details/23643/full-stack-web-developer) or email us at careers @
anderspink.com with an introduction and your CV.

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 |
Engineering Team Lead, Toronto, Canada | Onsite / currently remote due to
COVID

We are looking for someone who is not only a stellar software developer with a
lot of web development experience, but also someone with the managerial
mindset and technical leadership experience to lead a small team.

About us: BioRender is a software tool that allows scientists to accelerate
groundbreaking research across the life sciences by making it 100x easier to
communicate their work. We reduce the time it takes to visually communicate
research from 10-20 hours to just 10-20 minutes while drastically improving
outputs. We aim to save scientists over 1 billion hours of wasted time per
year so they can spend it on solving the important things, like curing cancer.

Our customers include 100s of the largest, most iconic Universities and
biotech/pharmaceutical companies in the world. Backed by top tier investors,
BioRender is a profitable, fast-growing and mission-driven startup made up of
hard-working people who are passionate about transforming how science is
discovered and communicated forever.

Stack: Javascript (React frontend, Node.js backend), MongoDB Team: 32 people
total, 10 developers

Email your resume to careers at biorender.com Full posting:
[https://biorender.com/job/P_AAAAAAJAAElHBdPbbxVVop/engineeri...](https://biorender.com/job/P_AAAAAAJAAElHBdPbbxVVop/engineering-
team-lead/)

------
dspearson
Swisscom | Junior System Engineer | Full-time (80-100%) | ONSITE (Bern,
Switzerland)

Working on the interface of infrastructure, applications, and data, you build
systems that handle petabytes of data, process millions of messages per
second, and serve thousands of jobs per day. The platform you make integrates
Swisscom's products and opens the door to new, cutting-edge, data-driven
products. Your work empowers dozens of engineering teams, hundreds of
colleagues, and the entire company to gain new insights and dream up new
possibilities.

Joining the data lake team, you design, implement and operate an enterprise-
grade big data platform. While building large-scale systems, you automate them
and ensure they are reliable, available, and secure. You work with top-notch
big data technologies and their related ecosystems, hosted on the premise and
in the cloud. With your expertise, you improve the reliability of this highly
available platform.

More information, and applications, here:
[https://jobs.swisscom.ch/professionals/offene-
stellen/young-...](https://jobs.swisscom.ch/professionals/offene-
stellen/young-professionals/junior-system-engineer-big-data-
platform/cf210c77-2606-4e74-a98a-ee3f6a783e65)

------
kasrak
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
their own software. Our current product includes a real-time collaborative
database and a rich set of components for building tools using this database.
Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building
blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our roadmap
is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the
boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

Here's a blog post about some of the technical decisions behind a recent
project to add a lightweight scripting layer on top of the core product:
[https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-
for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-for-airtable-
that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with backgrounds from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We
believe in the power of highly motivated and capable individuals to accomplish
great things in small teams, with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid
iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

------
beneave
Eave | Senior Backend Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.eave.io](https://www.eave.io)

Eave is on a mission is to eliminate the isolation and loneliness caused by
noise induced hearing loss. We do this by developing award-winning hardware
and software products and working with our clients to protect their workers in
hazardous environments, with industry-leading visibility of their data.

We are VC-backed and currently working hard to scale up device production and
to deliver systems for our next few thousand users.

We are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer to lead the evolution of our web-
based noise monitoring platform, Peak. Peak is a risk management platform
where clients can gain insights into their working environments through
visualization and reporting. Our current stack is LAMP with a frameworkless
front-end, but we are open to whatever direction you think it needs to go.
Ideally you will have a top-level computer science / engineering degree (or
equivalent), and have 4+ years of experience working in a development
environment and have taken products from concept to launch and beyond.

If you are interested in joining the team (or just want to know more) find my
email in my bio, the job description isn't currently hosted anywhere but I can
send you it.

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, more intelligent, and personalized
vehicles. Our platform increases the accessibility and actionability of
connected vehicle data for automakers and their end-customers. We are a small,
diverse team motivated to solve the hardest problems in the automotive
industry and are looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to join us!

To get a sense of our engineering culture, check out the open-source projects,
we've created or maintain:

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/kustomize-sops](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/kustomize-sops)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/hybridcontents](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/hybridcontents)

\- [https://github.com/jupyter-
incubator/sparkmagic](https://github.com/jupyter-incubator/sparkmagic)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/pipelines](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/pipelines)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

------
ctdean
Treasury Prime (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://treasuryprime.com](https://treasuryprime.com)

We're growing, hiring, and have enough runway for many years!

Treasury Prime is transforming banking for the 21st Century. We partner with
banks to build the technology to enable this new wave of fintech startups.
Through simple, unified APIs, we are modernizing the economy.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-prime](https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-
prime)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/senior/)

\- Frontend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/frontend/)

\- Backend Software Engineer:
[https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/eng/backend/)

Tech Stack: Clojure, React, Postgres, AWS, Git

~~~
ctdean
Those links are all broken :(

Use [https://treasuryprime.com/careers](https://treasuryprime.com/careers)

------
aviviano_nmr
NorthStar Medical Radioisotopes | Software Engineer | Madison, WI | Full Time
| Onsite

[https://www.northstarnm.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.northstarnm.com/careers/software-engineer/)

Our Engineering team is growing fast, and we are seeking Software Engineers to
help implement software for our current and next generation systems, and to
become future leaders of our organization. Our team develops electromechanical
instruments, devices, server software, and production equipment for medical
and non-medical applications.

Stack: C# (.NET Core 3), C, C++, Python, Windows, UWP, Skia, SQLite, gRPC, Git

NorthStar’s mission is to transform the medical radioisotopes industry by
becoming a global leader of innovative diagnostic & therapeutic medical
radioisotopes. In fulfillment of this mission, NorthStar has developed ground
breaking technology in radiopharmaceutical production as well as
instruments/medical devices that will efficiently produce important medical
radioisotopes on site at a radiopharmacy.

[https://www.northstarnm.com/](https://www.northstarnm.com/)

If you are interested in applying for this position, please forward your
resume to careers@northstarnm.com with the position title in the subject line.

------
grosania
Hello Community! Glovo is hiring for the Tech team! Co-Vid 19 has made our
Grocery section have a HYPERGROWTH! We need great Tech Team members to provide
the best experience and SOLUTION to the world! We are super flexible, start
dates can be moved and you can start remote to then move to Sunny Barcelona
Office + New Tech Hub in Warsaw Poland! (WFH, full flexibility but Fulltime,
full relocation + Sponsorship)

At the moment Glovo is the fastest-growing generation 2 (this means that we
have our own logistics platform) delivery startup in the world and becoming
one of the best Tech Product Start-ups in Spain.

Tech Challenges: Project Valkyrie: Related to the number of deployments per
day. Project Darwin: Going from a Monolithic to a Microservices architecture.
Better efficiency with Machine Learning.

Tech Stack: Java , Python, Spring Boot, Redis, Python, NodeJS, AWS (SQS,
Kinesis, Aurora,EC2, Lambda,Cloudwatch, Jenkins, Terraform, Ansible, Github
Actions, Spinnaker, DataDog Mobile: Java, Kotlin, Swift Frontend: JavaScript,
Vue.js

Key Job Openings: Engineering Manager, Senior ML Engineer, Senior Backend
Engineers, Senior iOS Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, SDET, Senior
Backend Engineers - Platform Services

[https://jobs.glovoapp.com](https://jobs.glovoapp.com)

If you write to me I will guide you through the process faster!

gianluca.rosania@glovoapp.com

I’m attaching our corporate video:
[https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE](https://youtu.be/1lnZ8xsx9bE) ;)

~~~
WheelsAndBlade
I applied as a SBE and it seems to not be a remote position.

------
umarniz
NiceDay | Web Engineer, React Native Android Engineer, Data Analyst |
Netherlands (Visa + Relocation), Indonesia, Remote

We are a team of 50+ people, changing the way mental health care works in the
Netherlands by organising a new way of providing care. We have partnered with
the biggest mental health institution of the Netherlands and have built a web
and mobile app that is actively used by thousands of therapists and patients.

[https://nicedaycoaching.com/](https://nicedaycoaching.com/)

We have had immense growth recently and our customer base has grown 20x in 2
weeks! Join us for working with a team of passionate engineers and therapists,
working tightly together to help define a new way to provide care for people
who need help the most.

You can get some insight about how we work at our blog:
[https://medium.com/niceday-dev](https://medium.com/niceday-dev)

Skills and expertise - Normalized for keyword search, but this is not the only
thing we look for in candidates :)

React / React Native / Typescript / Javascript / CSS / Android / Data Analyst
/ SQL/ Python / ETL / DBT

Remote is welcome as long as you can overlap enough hours with the Dutch and
Indonesia time and are also willing to fly to the Netherlands/Indonesia from
time to time :)

[https://careers.nicedaycoaching.com/](https://careers.nicedaycoaching.com/)

~~~
ashah09
Hi @umarniz Interested in Data Analyst position, Looking forward to it

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com) | Will relocate

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/471672000...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4716720002?gh_src=770091af2)

* Technical Lead: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469587900...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4695879002?gh_src=770091af2)

* Senior Product Visual Designer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/469964100...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/janetechnologies/jobs/4699641002?gh_src=770091af2)

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails. Frontend: ReactJS + Typescript.

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend and Full-Stack Engineers | New York, NY & Remote |
Full-time | VISA
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Kalepa is a New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform
and disrupt the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn.
We are backed by IA Ventures.

[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com)

Despite having built substantial credit in their home countries, millions of
immigrants have difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and
leases without domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their
credit history from their home country with financial service providers and
others, unlocking new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants.
The team is 30 people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General
Catalyst, First Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Head of Product: [https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/5c9bcb0e-2223-41ee-
ab59-7dec5c06ef3c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

\- Product Design:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/91239b5d-c715-401c-9098-1441c...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/91239b5d-c715-401c-9098-1441cffe1c11?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
gsinkin
Qualia | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Engineering Manager (Infrastructure)
| San Francisco, CA | Onsite (remote during shelter-in-place) | Full-time,
Salary + Options Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for
real estate professionals. We just raised our series C and we're growing fast!
We're looking for full-stack software engineers at all levels, as well as an
Engineering Manager for our Infrastructure team.

Our engineering culture is collaborative and friendly, and we make beautiful
products that our customers love to use. We're looking for engineers who want
to be generalists: our engineering team does everything from the user
interface design to the data syncing across our distributed systems. For our
engineering managers, we are looking for experienced leadership with an
extensive engineering background. Our managers are engineers first, who know
how to deliver great product, develop people, build teams, and foster a
culture of growth.

Prior experience in the real estate industry isn't required, but you can
expect to learn all about it! We offer daily catered lunches in our downtown
SF office (naturally, only when the office is open).

Our goal is to make it possible to buy a house completely online. Solving the
real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun engineering and
design challenges, and opportunities to make the process better for everyone
involved. With the COVID-19/Shelter-in-place order, bringing the entire real
estate transaction process online has never been more critical. Come be a part
of the solution!

Contact Gabriel at gabriel<at>qualia.com!

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote in North America www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
London, and Remote.

Due to COVID-19, our hiring has slowed, but we do still have a handful of
positions open :)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture. We just
merged with Kronos, another HCM provider, and we are very excited about the
future of our combined companies!

We are hiring for a variety of product development positions, including:

Security Architect, Software Engineer, Java Developer, and more.

We have an unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best
Tech Company to Work For in 2020 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
artex_xh
Jina AI - [https://jina.ai](https://jina.ai) | Berlin/Beijing | Onsite

Jina AI is a Neural Search Company, found in Feb. 2020 and closed the seed
round in Mar. Valuation at $10M. We provide the cloud-native neural search
solution powered by state-of-the-art AI and deep learning. We are hiring
talents all over the world to build the next neural search eco-system in open-
source.

Checkout our core product "Jina": [https://get.jina.ai](https://get.jina.ai)

Open positions: \- Senior AI Engineer [https://github.com/jina-
ai/career/blob/master/ai-engineer.md](https://github.com/jina-
ai/career/blob/master/ai-engineer.md) \- Full-Stack Engineer
[https://github.com/jina-ai/career/blob/master/ai-
engineer.md](https://github.com/jina-ai/career/blob/master/ai-engineer.md) \-
Frontend Engineer [https://github.com/jina-ai/career/blob/master/full-stack-
eng...](https://github.com/jina-ai/career/blob/master/full-stack-engineer.md)
\- Opensource Evangelist [https://github.com/jina-
ai/career/blob/master/opensource-eva...](https://github.com/jina-
ai/career/blob/master/opensource-evangelist.md)

We offer a very competitive package and multiple perks for top talents. We
also have few remote positions.

------
koopuluri
Swaze | Android Engineer | Bengaluru / remote (Asia) | Full-time

\-----

Our mission is to enable mobile-only online business builders in India.
Starting and scaling an online business without a laptop is stupidly hard. Our
app lets anyone design, manage and scale an online storefront for their
business in minutes to creatively express their brand and accept orders from
anywhere on the planet.

We’re looking for our first engineering hire to join our founding team to take
significant ownership of our Android codebase and help shape an engineering
culture that enables fast experimentation and iteration to serve the next
generation of mobile-only entrepreneurs.

Job details: [https://www.notion.so/Senior-Android-
Engineer-108eca119c4148...](https://www.notion.so/Senior-Android-
Engineer-108eca119c4148cab9b47eb416055beb)

\-----

Requirements: \- Compassionate + interest in enabling mobile-only business
builders. \- Strong Android chops. We work in Kotlin. Firebase + Cloud
functions for the back-end.

Highly competitive pay.

\-----

Happy to answer any questions / just chat :). We’re based in Bangalore, yet
open to remote team members within a 3 hour time zone difference (=> Asia and
a few regions adjacent).

Reach out to me at: karthik AT swaze.app

More info: [https://about.swaze.app](https://about.swaze.app).

------
CarePathsInc
Seeking a REMOTE SysAdmin/Cloud Engineer to maintain and manage software,
hardware, and networks. Your goal will be to ensure that our tech
infrastructure runs smoothly and efficiently. Candidates should enjoy Linux
and be capable of completing projects in a timely manner. We are =
www.carepaths.com

Requirements:

3-5 years of previous experience as a SysAdmin, Network Admin, Cloud Engineer,
or other similar role; Prefer healthcare IT and Google Cloud Platform
experience; Experience with databases, networks (LAN, WAN), patch management;
Strong knowledge of systems and networking software, hardware, and networking
protocols; Experience with Windows servers; Knowledge of system security (e.g.
intrusion detection systems) and data backup/recovery.

Ability to create scripts in Bash Ruby or other language; Experience working
with GitLab; Familiarity with various operating systems and platforms; Working
knowledge of virtualization, VMWare, or equivalent; Experience with scripting
and automation tools; Strong knowledge of implementing and effectively
developing helpdesk and IT operations best practices, including expert
knowledge of security, storage, data protection, and disaster recovery
protocols.

If interested/for more info send your resume to info@carepaths.com

------
RobloxCorp
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE (Remote during Shelter In Place)

We are actively hiring and all interviews are currently done via phone & zoom.

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
building very complex end user applications

C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++ (and/or Python);
focus on 3D API's

Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Engineering Manager, Developer Tools (3D); 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++
(and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to accelerate
the development process for millions of engineers

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions.

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time MemSQL is a database startup focused on high
performance, hybrid workloads. Our customers include half of the top 10 US
banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos, and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all
about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer, Helios (SF, Seattle or US Remote)

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend (SF, Seattle, US Remote or Lisbon, Portugal)

* Software Engineer, Helios Frontend (Lisbon)

* Support Engineer (Lisbon, Portugal)

* Senior Software Engineer, Performance (Seattle)

* Escalation Engineer (Portland, SF, Seattle or US Remote)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
www.memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

~~~
Allenaz
Applied for the Portugal opening through landing.jobs :-)

~~~
munchor
Could you please email me so I can take a look? Email is in the parent
comment.

------
SlowGrab
Lyst | Senior Backend Engineer | London, England, UK | Onsite | Full-time

Lyst ([https://lyst.com/](https://lyst.com/)) is a search and discovery
platform that helps fashion lovers find the right item, in the right size at
the right price. We connect over 100M consumers globally with over 12.000
brands and 8.5M products, giving them a simpler, more engaging and better
buying experience. Lyst is 10 years old and has 135 employees. We work in
small, self-managing, autonomous teams with end-to-end responsibility for a
specific customer-focused project. This structure brings together Lysters from
all the disciplines that are needed to deliver the squad’s goals. We reward
these squads for the impact they make and value the innovative approaches that
autonomy and alignment can bring. We hire great people and get out of their
way.

In addition to a competitive salary, these are some of our perks:

* Private Healthcare by Vitality * Learning & conferences budget £1500 * 29 paid vacation days (in addition to the 8 bank holidays)

Full job description / Apply here:

Senior Backend Engineer [https://bit.ly/2WSpBL7](https://bit.ly/2WSpBL7)
Senior Product Designer [https://bit.ly/2z4V3S6](https://bit.ly/2z4V3S6) iOS
Engineer [https://bit.ly/370gZuj](https://bit.ly/370gZuj)

Find our more about Lyst and our open roles here
[https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/](https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/)

------
dataprivacyjobs
Transcend | SF, Seattle, MN, General US-based Remote

People deserve control over their personal data. Transcend builds data privacy
infrastructure that empowers individuals to reclaim that control and helps
companies comply with global data privacy laws. We’re backed by Accel, growing
fast, and are serving some of the most iconic brands in the world. We believe
that turning the principles of data privacy into practically exercisable
rights is one of the most high-impact ways we can spend our time. We take data
privacy seriously and our engineering mindset reflects that: long-term
thinking, an engineering focused culture with high quality developer
experience as a priority, and strong emphasis on skill growth and mastery in
an inclusive, low-ego environment.

For technical roles Transcend is hiring for Staff Software Engineers and
Senior Front-End Engineers with a stack of
React/Typescript/GraphQL/Node/Postgres/Terraform. We're also hiring non-
technical roles in sales, demand generation, and content marketing. We're
passionate about data ownership and data privacy, come join us if you feel the
same!

For more info, visit
[https://transcend.io/careers](https://transcend.io/careers)

------
stuckinaloop
Endpoint | El Segundo, CA | Full-time |
[https://endpointclosing.com/careers](https://endpointclosing.com/careers)

Real estate is the largest asset class in the world—and yet it has also been
one of the slowest to adopt innovative, new technologies. It has become
increasingly important for the industry to evolve alongside a consumer-base
who are accustomed to mobile-first, on-demand, and personalized experiences in
every area of their lives. Founded in 2018, Endpoint emerged from a
collaboration between First American and BCG Digital Ventures, the venture
capital arm of the Boston Consulting Group. The new company combines First
American’s title and settlement expertise, with the innovative approach of an
agile technology company, to provide a seamless real estate closing from start
to finish. At Endpoint, we believe the combination of modern technology, a
standardized and simplified closing process, and a highly dedicated team of
people will completely change the industry – and deliver an experience that
instills the joy of an effortless close for all.

We're currently looking to fill these positions:

Senior Backend Engineer

Senior Frontend Engineer

Senior Mobile Automation Engineer

If interested feel free to reach out to me! madhav[at]endpointclosing.com

------
Dsuniga14
Qualia | Sr. Security Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (remote
during shelter-in-place) | Full-time, Salary + Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup developing web applications to modernize the
40 Billion dollar Real Estate industry that has been historically untouched by
modern cloud-based technology. We're looking for a strong developer
specialized in Security to join our growing team.

If you like to work at a company with a strong engineering culture with
brilliant minds on dynamic technologies, this is the place for you. Your work
will have an immediate impact and you will enjoy being part of our talented
team.

A few highlights: -Founded in 2015, we control 15% of all real estate
transactions, 5x growth in the last 18 months and we operate in 82% of all
counties across the US. -$55M Series C closed in November 2019 ($95M total) -
we are in a strong financial position for continued headcount growth. -All
three of our co-founders (they code extremely well) were named to Forbes 30
Under 30 List and Qualia was recently named as one of the best startup
employers in 2020.

If interested in learning more, please contact David Suniga at
David.Suniga<at>qualia.com!

 __We are also hiring mid to senior level fullstack developers. __

------
shadowashe
Coalition | Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | SF, Austin, Remote | Full-time

We're building a full-on cyber risk management platform encompassing not just
insurance, but threat intelligence and other cyber security tools to help our
customers prevent loss entirely. We're also assembling a team of expert
incident responders, threat and malware researchers, and security analysts to
protect our customers before, during, and after a cyber incident. We're a high
growth startup and we've recently secured a large round of funding
([https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-serie...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-series-c-at-890m-valuation-to-grow-cyber-insurance-platform/)), we
have many projects and tasks that you can take on, depending on your preferred
area of focus.

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Tech Lead for Growth

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Test Automation Engineer

If you enjoy the challenge of building large, scalable infrastructure /
components from the ground up, apply at
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/)

------
seesawtaek
Seesaw | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://web.seesaw.me](https://web.seesaw.me)

Seesaw is a learning platform that brings educators, students and families
together to deepen student learning. Teachers design and facilitate powerful
learning experiences, students create, reflect, collaborate, and make their
learning visible, and families actively support and celebrate student
learning. Seesaw is used by millions of K-12 students in over half the schools
in the U.S.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw](https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw)

We're currently looking for Senior Platform Engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5e...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5eb9d1d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=KeyValues)) to help us scale while serving
millions of students!

Tech Stack: Backend: Python3, Deployed on AWS Lambda + ApiGateway, GraphQL
endpoint. Frontend: React written in Typescript.

------
veeva_steve
Veeva Systems | US-Based Remote | Full-Time | Team Leads and Senior Engineers

Veeva build cloud software for Clinical Researchers and Life Science
companies. We’re building a remote (but North America timezone) team at Veeva
that will change how Clinical Trials are run in a post-covid world. This is a
green field application that will be used by clinical researchers and
patients. We will be building messaging, video conferencing, scheduling and
also integrating to Veeva’s widely used existing products. We will be building
apps for the web and mobile devices.

We’re looking for talented engineers that have a passion for building software
that can help patients and clinical research and are looking for a full time
career at a company like Veeva. You will have strong javascript experience
with Node or React.

We need strong hands-on technical leaders and senior engineers who will get
this application started quickly in a way that will scale efficiently.

Stack: TypeScript/Javascript | Node | React/React Native

Apply here for Team Leader position:
[https://bit.ly/2ZLts3p](https://bit.ly/2ZLts3p)

Apply here for Senior Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/36Fo82Q](https://bit.ly/36Fo82Q)

------
3riverdev
Impact Upgrade | Remote or Fort Wayne, Indiana | full-time (W2 or contract)

Impact Upgrade is a software and operations consulting company, solely focused
on nonprofits and mission-driven business. We're looking for an individual to
act as a linchpin for our software engineering services. You would partner
directly with the founder (Brett) to serve our clients, oversee the team's
software delivery, help define best practices, design architecture, and remain
hands-on as the lead developer.

Although we do have specialities and tools we often reach for, we strive to be
flexible generalists. So although there are a few arenas that would be useful
to have in your background (hit the ground running), we don't expect you to
have commanding experience with everything. More valuable to us is your
discipline, pragmatic approach, ability to quickly learn, and ownership over a
variety of stacks and efforts.

More details: [https://www.impactupgrade.com/our-team/were-
hiring/#technica...](https://www.impactupgrade.com/our-team/were-
hiring/#technical-lead)

If that describes you, we'd love to chat and move quickly! Email
brett@impactupgrade.com with an intro and resume.

------
patl
Cordial | San Diego, CA | Multiple positions, Especially Sr Software
Architect/SRE skillsets | Full-time | ONSITE (wfh in sd for covid)

Cordial is the next-generation messaging platform built on real-time data. We
empower brands to create rich personalized experiences across multiple message
channels and simplify data management for marketers.

Our stack includes a lot of React, Backbone, PHP, MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
Docker and Kubernetes, and we work with some of the biggest names in
eCommerce.

In addition to competitive salary, healthcare, and equity we offer:

    
    
       unlimited time off
       parking reimbursement
       gym reimbursement
       phone reimbursement
       computer of your choice
       cold brew and Kefir Soda on tap w/ free office snacks
    

We're growing and hiring across our organization
([https://cordial.com/careers/](https://cordial.com/careers/)). In particular
we're looking for Engineering in San Diego, with current top priorities
including a senior back-end engineer with strong infrastructure knowledge to
join our team. If this sounds like a good fit for you please reach out at the
job listings on cordial.com or email me directly at tech-jobs@cordial.com.

------
samgnesin
Cheetah | Product Manager | Full-time | Onsite | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.gocheetah.com](https://www.gocheetah.com)

Cheetah is a provider of contactless pickup and delivery services for food and
supplies at wholesale prices via their Bay Area warehouse. By turning
refrigerated trucks into mobile fulfillment centers, Cheetah provides the
safest option for grocery pickup without contact and away from crowds. For
pickup, consumers & businesses simply place their order through the Cheetah
mobile app and drive to one of multiple designated locations in the Bay Area
where products are placed in the trunk of their car without leaving the
driver's seat. Businesses love using Cheetah becuase they don't have to deal
with legacy distributors and price discrimination.

We're looking for a Product Manager to be the driving force behind the product
strategy, design, implementation, and release of key company initiatives that
serve our rapidly growing customer base. At Cheetah, product managers work
hand in hand with all parts of the business – and most importantly – our
customers.

Apply below:

[https://bit.ly/2ZgIUUI](https://bit.ly/2ZgIUUI)

------
ncTech
Lowe's (Fortune 100) | Senior Android programmers, Director Mobile Engineering
| Charlotte, North Carolina | Full-time

Lowe's has positions for Android programmers with four or more years of
Android programming. There is a relocation package, and currently with Covid,
you probably will not have to relocate right away (although you might have to
visit corporate headquarters for a day or two).

There is also a Director of Mobile Engineering for Consumer Apps position open
for people with 10+ years of IT experience. This would handle both iOS and
Android.

[https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-
enginee...](https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-engineer-
android/1627/14915272)

[https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-
enginee...](https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/senior-software-engineer-
android-kotlin/1627/14964954)

[https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/director-mobile-
enginee...](https://jobs.lowes.com/job/charlotte/director-mobile-engineering-
consumer-apps/1627/16119020)

------
aitskovi
Watershed | Product Engineer, Designer & Business Generalist | Onsite (Remote
during shelter-in-place) | SF

Watershed is a software startup working to accelerate the fight against
climate change. Businesses are a key actor in the transition to the zero-
carbon economy and we give them the tools to execute on climate programs
effectively. Our team worked on engineering & product at Stripe and are now
applying that experience to climate.

We're hiring for:

* Product Engineer - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/engineer](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/engineer)

* Designer - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/designer](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/designer)

* Business Generalist - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/business](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/business)

If you're interested in applying, email us at christian@watershedclimate.com

If you want to learn more about how we think, here's some of the readings that
have inspired us so far: [https://watershedclimate.com/reading-
list](https://watershedclimate.com/reading-list)

~~~
evanhynes
Hey! I'd love to get these listed on
[https://climate.careers](https://climate.careers) :)

------
srednass
Summus | Junior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | Remote (partial
onsite eventually)

Summus is creating a new virtual marketplace for expertise that has attracted
leading doctors across 48 academic hospitals in the United States. Summus
curates access to expertise across the spectrum of specialty care, and enables
direct person-to-person interactions via video and in-person across state and
country borders. We sell our services in the employer market across industries
to support better, cost efficient medical decisions. Our platform also powers
second opinion and access programs for leading hospitals. We are looking for
exceptional talent to help build the next generation digital health company
that changes the way families access high quality medical expertise.

We're looking for young, ambitious engineers who want to grow their frontend
and backend skills, while working with our entire team to make a difference in
people's lives.

Tech stack: NodeJS, MySQL, Typescript, React, ElasticSearch, Redis, Grafana

More info + how to apply:
[https://www.summusglobal.com/Careers/JuniorSoftwareEngineer](https://www.summusglobal.com/Careers/JuniorSoftwareEngineer)

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Ecommerce infrastructure on the internet is fragmented and broken. Bolt is a
world-class buying experience available for all online businesses. We're
building a future where retailers can eliminate the massive operational
overhead and technical debt associated with online checkout and payments, and
where customers can buy instantly and securely across the internet. To solve
such a large problem, we've put together an incredible team and are
selectively adding to it. Play a mission-critical role in developing the
future of online commerce.

We are looking for someone excited to take on our ambitious product roadmap
who exhibits passion, creativity and a love of building things. Companies and
consumers alike will rely heavily on what you build. If this challenge excites
you, get in touch with our team.

Join us! More details here: [https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b...](https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b-47c4-a4d5-51fd012070d8/)

~~~
JarenL
Definitely interested, sent in an application. Do you have a point of contact
for a recruiter?

------
eugeneblue
Blueface | Dublin, Ireland | VISA | ONSITE (Remote Covid) | Full-time Contract

Blueface, a Comcast Business Company, is a leading Unified Communications-as-
a-Service Technology Provider to Businesses, Enterprises and Carriers/Service
Providers Blueface embraces the best in unified communications features across
cloud voice, unified communications, messaging, conferencing, contact center,
global services, workforce mobility and a suite of cloud-based business
applications.

[https://my.hirehive.io/blueface](https://my.hirehive.io/blueface)

* Business Sales Executive - Ireland * Senior Angular Developer * Software Architect * Senior Network & VoIP Engineer * Software Development Manager * Senior Python Developer * Test Automation Engineer * Programme Manager * Business Analyst * Wholesale Onboarding & Customer Support * Process & Operations Specialist * Onboarding Specialist * Level 3 Support Engineer * Project Manager * VoIP Software Engineer * Mobile App Developer Android * Mobile App Developer iOS * Business Analyst * Technical Writer

[https://my.hirehive.io/blueface](https://my.hirehive.io/blueface)

~~~
blocked_again
Lost me at Comcast

------
WhoIsSatoshi
Cardano Foundation
([https://cardanofoundation.org/](https://cardanofoundation.org/)) | REMOTE |
Technical Project Manager, Technical writer, Copywriter | Full time

The Cardano Foundation (Cardano Stiftung) is a not for profit organisation
dedicated to act as an objective, supervisory and educational body for the
Cardano Protocol and associated ecosystem. We are currently hiring for the
following roles: Technical Project manager, Technical Writer and Copywriter.
Looking for folks already familiar with Bitcoin, Ethereum, blockchain and
crypto in general - If you have a passion for blockchain and the world we are
building, join us - Now's an amazing time to do so. We’re working very closely
with our partners, IOHK and Emurgo, to foster Cardano. 2020 is an exciting
year, we have the Shelley rollout happening this month (Proof of Stake), Smart
contracts (Goguen) coming right after that, and Voltaire (Governance/Treasury)
- Come join a team of passionate individuals on a breakout year - looking
forward to hearing from you!

Technical Project Manager [https://bit.ly/2VTvs7n](https://bit.ly/2VTvs7n),
Technical writer [https://bit.ly/3d4Vfz5](https://bit.ly/3d4Vfz5), Copywriter
[https://bit.ly/35l3fcC](https://bit.ly/35l3fcC).

More roles coming up very soon - check our career page for the latest
openings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cardanofoundation/](https://jobs.lever.co/cardanofoundation/)

All roles are fully remote.

------
oyvindros
Sanity.io | Oslo or San Francisco | Full-time On-site Remote | UI/UX
developer, Full-Stack developer, Developer Relations, Site Reliability
Engineer, and Inside sales account executive.

Sanity.io is the fastest, most flexible platform for delivering content to
digital devices and products. Our platform is redefining the CMS market and
changing the way organizations collaborate and work with content. We’re
hosting a real-time API for structured content, an open-source editing
environment built with React. We’re also building tooling for GROQ (a general
query language for JSON), GraphQL, and portabletext.org.

We are growing fast, and are looking for a range of roles:

    
    
      * UI/UX developer - Onsite Oslo/San Francisco 
    
      * Full-Stack developer - Onsite Oslo/San Francisco
    
      * Developer Relations  - Onsite Oslo/San Francisco or Remote
    
      * Inside sales account executive - Onsite San Francisco
    
      * SRE - Onsite Oslo/San Francisco or Remote
    

More positions to come shortly: Solution Engineer & Support Engineer.

[https://www.sanity.io/careers](https://www.sanity.io/careers)

We are backed by Heavybit, an accelerator in SOMA, San Francisco.

------
KyleOS
Data Science Template Writer - Kyso
([https://kyso.io/jobs](https://kyso.io/jobs)).

Kyso is a central knowledge hub for sharing and collaborating on technical
reports posted by the company's data scientists, engineers & analysts, so
everyone can read and learn from the generated insights.

We are in the process of building out our library of templates - these are
ready-made boilerplates for various data science tasks that are designed to
allow new teams to get their reports deployed as quickly as possible. An
example of such templates can be found below:

[https://kyso.io/Charlotte/google-analytics-
api](https://kyso.io/Charlotte/google-analytics-api)
[https://kyso.io/Charlotte/bigquery-ab-
testing](https://kyso.io/Charlotte/bigquery-ab-testing)

We are looking for Content Creators to write various pieces of technical
content for this template library to drive brand awareness and leads.

Reach out to me directly at kyle@kyso.io if interested!

------
haro
PartySlate | Sr. Software Engineer (Full Stack / REACT) | Chicago, IL | ONSITE
| Full-Time

Do you like parties? Me neither! Not to worry, though... as a Software
Engineer on the PartySlate FUN-gineering Team you’ll be amongst the pool of
employees that was socially distancing before it was cool.

We are a diverse, family friendly, flexible, and fun company. We used to have
team outings and on Fridays we would play board games like Pandemic and Catan,
but since COVID-19 we’ve moved the games to Zoom and will never ever enjoy
Pandemic again.

● Experience with modern JavaScript ecosystem and tools ○ JavaScript ES2015+
(aka ES6+) ○ Babel ○ Webpack ○ NPM/Yarn

● Experience with React

● Experience with CSS, SCSS (preferred), or Less

● Familiarity with a testing framework, such as Jest (preferred), Mocha, or
Enzyme

● Familiarity with a data and/or state management system, such as GraphQL
(preferred), Apollo (preferred), Mobx, or Relay.

I am the CTO/Co-Founder. A full job description can be found on my post here
[https://www.linkedin.com/posts/johnharo_sw-engineer-
partysla...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/johnharo_sw-engineer-partyslate-
activity-6672266862237122560-7OlU)

Email careers@partyslate.com and mention HN in the subject line.

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Payments, Engineering Managers |
Bellingham, WA, Chandler, AZ, Puebla, Pue. Mexico | Fulltime | Onsite or
Remote Faithlife is a tech company committed to the church. We build the
world’s premier Bible study software (Logos Bible Software), along with an
entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online church
management and communication platform), Proclaim (a cloud-based church
presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service), the Faithlife
Giving (online donation platform), Faithlife Sites (Church website builder),
and more. Faithlife is looking for an experienced engineers and engineering
managers with the knowledge and skills to help build products that serve the
church.

Technologies: C#/.NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Apply online or email devjobs@faithlife.com

Faithlife de México Engineering Manager:
[https://fl.vu/FdMEngMgr](https://fl.vu/FdMEngMgr)

Engineering Manager: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Senior Fullstack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

Payments Engineer: [https://fl.vu/payeng](https://fl.vu/payeng)

------
mgw
Valora Digital | Fullstack Senior & Mid-level | Full-time | Zurich,
Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture as well as
choosing our stack. We have brought the startup ethos to the corporate world
and get to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge customer
base to deploy to and lots of freedom. I'm the head of this new unit and was
previously a founder, CTO and CEO.

You can learn more and apply here
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) (bottom of the page) or on
Stack Overflow [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/valora-
digital](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/valora-digital)

~~~
dt3ft
You guys seem to be growing quite well. I worked on a project for bob
(scoreme) as lead backend engineer, pretty much integrating every service that
runs in the background :)

------
wwjob
Waitwhile | Software Engineer, Frontend/Backend | San Francisco/Stockholm,
Sweden | Remote | waitwhile.com

At Waitwhile, we work on tools to eliminate the 1 Trillion hours that people
spend waiting in lines every year.

Waitwhile is looking for a Frontend and/or Backend Engineer to build features,
design and implement API methods, and improve the performance and reliability
of our clients and systems as we rapidly scale our product and organization.

We build our app using Angular, Nodejs, Firebase, Firestore and Linux on GCP.
We’re still a small cross-functional team who genuinely enjoys working
together to make Waitwhile a better product and you’ll be our first engineer
hire, which leaves room to really shape the work you will be doing. We are
looking for people that understand that simplicity and reliability are aspects
of a system to be carefully calculated with every decision made.

This is a full time remote position right now but an opportunity to relocate
to Stockholm (Sweden) or San Francisco should open up in the future.

More info and how to apply: [https://waitwhile.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://waitwhile.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
timgl
PostHog | Remote (Europe/US timezones) | Early full-stack engineer |
[https://posthog.com](https://posthog.com)

PostHog is developer-friendly, open-source product analytics. Graduated YC
W20, we were the most popular b2b software HN launch since 2012 [0]. Our
GitHub repo [1] has 2.1k stars and a growing and active community. We've
raised a very comfortable seed round and are growing quickly.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer, someone who knows what a good product
should look like, can ship fast and to a high standard. Our stack is
Django/React/Redux (Kea -- main contributor works at PostHog).

We have a culture of writing it down (we primarily communicate via GitHub, see
our repo) and async. We're based all over the world, and the team includes ex
data team leads from Uber, former founders and recent grads.

Email me at tim@posthog.com to see if we're a good fit!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732)
[1] [https://github.com/posthog/posthog](https://github.com/posthog/posthog)

------
articheck
Articheck|Europe Remote| Senior Dev/DevOps Python|Full Time|www.articheck.com

Passionate about Art, conservation and technology so are we, Articheck is
building a digital tool for condition reporting for museums, conservators and
shippers.

A small remote team of 7 based across the US, UK and Europe, we now need to
hire a Senior Python Dev/DevOps to join our CEO Annika and Head of Product in
building the next product releases.

You will help us scale, build new features, take ownership of our Devops (
AWS) and be part of a team that is making a major impact on the art world.

You will bring the knowledge of AWS, CI/CD pipelines and IAC coupled with
experience in building products in Django to join our growing team.

Ideally you will be based in Europe, happy to work remote and looking for a
company that is about Work/Life Balance, building a great product that
customers love and excited about helping build new products in areas such
video/mobile.

We offer £50-60K + Annual bonus, benefits and the chance to be a part of a
super challenging industry transformation.

Reach out to me or send a CV to Peter@articheck.com in the first instance.

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft | REMOTE (US) | Product Manager | CONTRACTORS or FULL-TIME

Wiredcraft [1] partners with teams at Starbucks, Nike, Sephora, Hilton,
Converse, Burberry, Zara, Balenciaga, Bulgari, Walmart and countless others to
create and grow digital products or services for tens of millions of users.
We're a digital product team, NOT an agency [2].

Product Managers at Wiredcraft are cross-functional leaders who work with both
our clients and our project teams to define, create, launch and improve
digital products. They are polymaths combining strategy, project management
and design or technical skills, shaping the product vision and making sure we
ship what users want.

You'll be working directly with our team, including a senior software
architect in NYC and a client partner in Paris, and our US client on the East
coast. You'll help this scaleup company create a membership and marketplace
platform with interesting industry challenges (insurance) and leverage a large
team of designers, engineers and strategists on our side and theirs.

We're growing fast, with an office in Shanghai and a presence in New York and
Paris. We're looking for the right person to help grow with us in the US
market.

[1]: [https://wiredcraft.com/](https://wiredcraft.com/) [2]:
[https://wiredcraft.com/blog/no-we-re-not-an-
agency/](https://wiredcraft.com/blog/no-we-re-not-an-agency/)

\---

APPLY HERE: [https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/product-manager-
usa/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/product-manager-usa/)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup offering personalized education solutions
powered by AI. Cognii's award-winning Virtual Learning Assistant uses
conversational AI to engage students in tutoring and assessment of written
answers. We are currently hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    
      Full Stack Engineer
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design, python based frameworks a plus
    
      Mobile App Developer
      - High quality iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and advance your career in AI.
Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to
include your location and an expression of interest in educational technology.
For more info, visit [https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

~~~
hackissimo123
Does "remote" include outside the US?

~~~
ynnak
Mostly, US based remotes, but there can be an exception.

------
dannieb
MakersPlace | Full Time | Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | [https://makersplace.com](https://makersplace.com)

MakersPlace is a new marketplace to buy and sell digital art. For the first
time ever, we enable digital artists to sell verifiably unique and authentic
digital creations to their fans and collectors worldwide. We’re growing fast
at 30%+ m/m and in the last 6 months have paid artists over $200K+, more than
they’ve ever made on platforms like YouTube, Patreon, Etsy and others.

We've raised $2M seed and founded by the first employee of Pinterest, who
identified the struggles that digital creators face in protecting and making
money from their digital works. We’ve introduced a novel way, using the
Ethereum blockchain, to establish verifiable proof of authenticity and
scarcity of digital artworks, giving it inherent value to collectors. More
details: [https://www.quora.com/What-is-Rare-Digital-
Art](https://www.quora.com/What-is-Rare-Digital-Art)

Full-stack engineers on our team are responsible for owning large surfaces of
our product and systems such as: new discovery features, media processing
pipeline, blockchain infrastructure, and more. Our stack includes
Python/Django, Celery, Redis, MySQL and Solidity.

Job Description: [https://angel.co/company/makersplace/jobs/672785-software-
en...](https://angel.co/company/makersplace/jobs/672785-software-engineer-
full-stack)

Interested in building the future of digital creativity? Reach me at:
dannie@makersplace.com

------
james-back
EUROPE | BERLIN | ONSITE | LOOKING FOR ML ENG / HEAD OF MARKETING

Back is a young software company from Berlin with the mission to enable
companies to focus on what matters. We’re building a collaboration and
automation platform to untangle repetitive questions and workflows around the
workplace.

We have a modern stack: Golang, Python, gRPC, Protobuf, React, GraphQL and
Typescript.

Our office is in the heart of Kreuzberg, Berlin Germany.

To see what it’s like to work at Back and who your future colleagues would be,
go have a look at [http://bit.ly/working-at-Back](http://bit.ly/working-at-
Back)

We’re hiring:

\- Machine Learning Engineer: [http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-
engineer](http://bit.ly/back-machine-learning-engineer)

\- Head of Marketing: [https://bit.ly/back-head-of-
marketing](https://bit.ly/back-head-of-marketing)

\- Product Marketing Manager: [https://bit.ly/back-product-marketing-
manager](https://bit.ly/back-product-marketing-manager)

I’m looking forward to hearing from you.

James - CTO @ Back [https://www.backhq.com](https://www.backhq.com)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Washington, D.C. Metro Area | Full-time | REMOTE /
ONSITE (Flexible) | VISA | Can sponsor visas Netrias is a fast-growing
Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that specializes in the application of
machine learning models for biological applications such as genome engineering
and drug discovery. Netrias is working on the development of novel machine and
deep learning algorithms to integrate and analyze large datasets in the life
sciences. We are seeking a talented Senior Data Scientist with a background in
biology or Senior Bioinformatician with a strong data science background that
can lead and contribute to the development of machine learning algorithms and
technologies for biomarker discovery. You will be working directly with the
Chief Data Scientist in defining and executing the AI capabilities of the
company. See our job ad for more details: Senior Data Scientist /
Bioinformatician:
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/) I am the
hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com

------
breput
Workiva, Inc. | Senior Data Architect | Full-time | Development offices in
Denver, Bozeman, Scottsdale, Ames + Super Remote friendly

Workiva is a public ($wk) SaaS financial services company with over 75% of the
Fortune 500 as customers. We are looking for a Senior Data Architect who is
experienced with ETL pipelines, developing visualizations, and reporting
enterprise data to both internal and external customers. This position reports
to the VP of Data Management and Analytics and works directly with a variety
of groups (dev, business, leadership) to provide architectural guidance and
recommendations.

Although Workiva is an established company with 1400+ employees, our Data
Analytics team is comparatively new and has a start-up vibe as it grows both
in team size and visibility within the company.

More info about the position:
[https://workiva.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/careers/job/Denver/Sen...](https://workiva.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/careers/job/Denver/Senior-
Data-Architect_R273)

------
ev0xmusic
Qovery | Frontend, Marketing | Full-remote, EU Timezone | Full-time and
Interns | www.qovery.con

Qovery is the first Container as a Service (CaaS) platform that allows anyone
to develop and deploy an application in just a few minutes.

We help growing tech companies to accelerate and scale application development
cycle with zero infrastructure management investment. The simplest path to
deliver apps quickly! Designed for Developers, our platform handles the Ops
work: fast and modern deployment, high resiliency, highly scalable, and
secure. So devs can focus on their business with serenity.

We are 6 engineers from Red-Hat, Docker, SAP, Criteo, Ullink, and we are
moving fast.

Open positions: \- Front-end engineer:
[https://angel.co/company/qovery/jobs/837647-front-end-
engine...](https://angel.co/company/qovery/jobs/837647-front-end-engineer) \-
Product Marketing internship:
[https://angel.co/company/qovery/jobs/829291-product-
marketin...](https://angel.co/company/qovery/jobs/829291-product-marketing-
internship)

Romaric, CEO of Qovery | www.qovery.com

~~~
Yeri
I always wondered -- as I see this often on many sites -- "DEVELOPERS FROM
GREAT COMPANIES TRUST US" and for example Google.

How do you know developers from companies like Google trust (and use) your
services?

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (3rd on the Deloitte Fast 500) is automating enterprise risk
management, audit, and compliance through our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI,
etc). If you're interested in working at a fast growing company building
enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small empowered product teams, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Focus on user experience, product discovery, and design thinking
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - API Product Manager
      - Senior Product Designers
      - Senior Product Managers
      - Creative Director (Marketing)
      - Senior Software Engineers
      - Director of Product Engineering
    

Our jobs page
([https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)) is not
perfectly in line with the above, but for more information, please contact me
at rajiv@auditboard.com.

------
schlub
Bison Trails | [https://bisontrails.co](https://bisontrails.co) | NYC | Full-
time | REMOTE (US)

Bison Trails is pioneering blockchain infrastructure, and we are looking for
exceptional engineers to join our highly-skilled and passionate team
headquartered in New York City, but working all across the country.

We're a Golang/Kubernetes shop with many production k8s clusters across
multiple regions and cloud providers. At our company, infrastructure is the
product. We're solving a variety of challenging infrastructure problems while
staying on the cutting edge of the blockchain space; We're helping new
networks launch testnets, engaging their communities, and most of all helping
customers easily launch nodes on our supported networks.

We're looking for a variety of roles, including:

* Security Engineer

* Experienced DevOps Engineer

For a comprehensive list of roles and links to apply, see:
[https://bisontrails.co/about#hiring](https://bisontrails.co/about#hiring)

Feel free DM or e-mail me directly: rob - at - bisontrails.co

------
DDLHiring
Domino Data Lab | Staff Software Engineer | SF-Onsite AND NY-Onsite OR NY-
Remote (East Coast) |
[https://www.dominodatalab.com](https://www.dominodatalab.com)

We're building the platform that enables thousands of data scientists to
develop better medicines, grow more productive crops, build better cars, or
simply recommend the best song to play next. Data scientists are being called
upon to solve ever more complex problems across every facet of business and
civil life. Domino allows them to develop and deploy ideas faster with
collaborative, reusable, reproducible analysis.

Our stack is Scala/Java, Play, Kubernetes, MongoDB, and React. Ideally, we'd
like someone who's comfortable with these technologies, but we're always
excited to meet great engineers who can quickly learn new technologies.

If you are interested in learning more, check out
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers/engineering/)
to see this opening as well as others we are actively attempting to fill.

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco, Budapest
ONSITE or REMOTE | Product Design, Customer Success

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Instacart, Kayak, Heroku, Zendesk, and Twitch

* We closed our Series B financing in January, so we're well-capitalized for growth

* We're a ~60-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Product Designer

\- Customer Success Engineer (Budapest)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
HopLabs
Hop Labs | Atlanta or REMOTE (U.S.) | Software Development Engineer (ML) |
Full-time | [https://hoplabs.com](https://hoplabs.com)

At Hop Labs, our mission is simple: we build technology that meaningfully
impacts people’s lives. We work on a variety of projects in a range of
industries, from fighting cancer through deep learning, to training a computer
to help you find the best-fitting pair of pants.

We are looking to hire an intermediate-to-senior level engineer who:

\- enjoys solving hard technical problems at scale.

\- is comfortable proposing end-to-end technical architectures that balance
modularity, scalability, operations, security, and cost.

\- is fluent in the AWS stack and could independently design and build a
distributed API within AWS that reflects modern best practices.

\- strives for clarity and simplicity, in code and in communication.

\- has at least a passing familiarity with machine learning, and an interest
in developing those skills.

If you’re a technologist who wants to work on projects that make a difference,
please reach out to us.
[https://www.hoplabs.com/careers](https://www.hoplabs.com/careers)

------
andrei
Fuzzbuzz | Full Stack Engineer (Typescript/Go) | $125k-145k + 0.25%-0.5% | SF
Bay (Redwood City) | [https://fuzzbuzz.io](https://fuzzbuzz.io)

Fuzzbuzz is hiring a full stack engineer (true full stack, not just frontend)
to help build our fuzzing as a service platform. Backend is 100% Go and
frontend is your choice (currently Angular, but open to letting you rewrite
it), since you'd completely own it. 60/40 backend/frontend work split.
Production experience writing frontend code is a must, but no Go experience
required.

We're a team of 5 - 4 engineers, 1 designer. The team is very technical
(founding engineers have 20+ years of experience each), which allows us to
iterate quickly using technologies that solve problems, rather than flavor of
the month tech (stack is Go, Typescript, Postgres, Nginx, Linux).

More info here: [https://angel.co/company/fuzzbuzz/jobs/853711-full-stack-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/fuzzbuzz/jobs/853711-full-stack-engineer-
typescript-go)

Send me an email with your resume: andrei [at] fuzzbuzz [dot] io

------
RoboTeddy
Empower | Senior Generalist Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://getempower.com](https://getempower.com)

I've been leading product/engineering at Empower, and we're looking for senior
generalist engineers to join the fight for democracy and sound leadership in
the US!

Empower has been completely taking off in usage, and it's going to power
multiple huge national get out the vote efforts. It's a non-profit tool that
helps people talk to their friends and family in a way that brings about more
civic engagement and voting in battleground states. There are several
independently-run random controlled trials of the project showing that the
approach works really well for actually getting people to vote.

We're quite shorthanded in comparison to the opportunity in front of us, so
joining is an incredibly high-leverage thing to do. We pay quite well despite
being a non-profit (150-200k/yr). We have both shorter term (through the
election) and permanent positions available.

Apply here: [https://getempower.com/eng](https://getempower.com/eng)

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+0 to UTC+8 | REMOTE | USD42k-USD60k

SimplePay is a profitable, bootstrapped online payroll software company, with
60% annual growth. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and
their accountants) run their South African, Ireland, Singapore and Hong Kong
payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the challenge of building
their businesses.

Our development team was already mostly remote pre-pandemic.

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby. The work is mostly on the back-end, but some
front-end skills are welcome.

Location: UTC+0 to UTC+8

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud to apply. Your resume / CV must be
attached in PDF format. Start your email body with the following 2 headers:

Timezone: Your timezone here

PR/Issue: A link to a PR or issue you've logged for an open source project, no
matter how small or long ago.

------
d8niel
DrChrono (YC SW11) | iOS, Full-Stack, Backend, DevOps| Sunnyvale, CA; Los
Angeles, CA; Hunt Valley, MD | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULL-TIME, VISA

If revolutionizing healthcare excites you, join our growing team and help us
achieve our mission to build better software for doctors and patients and
improve healthcare for all. drchrono was founded and is led by two software
engineers, Michael Nusimow and Daniel Kivatinos. Unlike other healthcare
companies, our company is built from the ground up to address modern
healthcare through technology and innovation. We believe in open APIs and
being part of an open ecosystem.

Come join us!

iOS Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/0b8dd910-da42-4284-8db6-b3b7e2a22dd1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Senior Dev Ops Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/b5e38308-0795-4f5c-9627-79fe5...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/b5e38308-0795-4f5c-9627-79fe50b4130d?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/c666052e-c828-43fe-8361-25e1e...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/c666052e-c828-43fe-8361-25e1ed966112?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6...](https://jobs.lever.co/drchrono/8f0e9a1e-8681-42d7-aa98-c23e6ea1b0ac?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=hackernews)

------
Behavox
Behavox | Backend Java Developers, BigData Java Developers, Frontend Angular
Developers | Full-time | Onsite (Remote till 2021), full relocation + visa
sponsorship | Montreal, Canada |
[https://www.behavox.com/](https://www.behavox.com/)

At Behavox we are building the powerful AI platform that processes structured
and unstructured data, analyses it using our cutting-edge sophisticated
Machine Learning algorithms, and provides insights by means of patented risk-
scoring logic and solutions for visualization of complex data structures.
We’re on a mission to organize all corporate communications data on Earth and
to make it useful to a broad range of users.

We have just received $100 million funding from SoftBank, here is the
interview with our CEO on Bloomberg:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2020-02-24/behavox-
ceo...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2020-02-24/behavox-ceo-sees-a-
lot-of-demand-from-asia-hopes-to-ipo-in-5-years-video)

Job Openings:

Big Data Java Developers -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/behavox/jobs/2171215](https://boards.greenhouse.io/behavox/jobs/2171215)

Backend Java Developers (middle and senior levels) -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/behavox/jobs/2170780](https://boards.greenhouse.io/behavox/jobs/2170780)

Frontend Angular Developers -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/behavox/jobs/2174606](https://boards.greenhouse.io/behavox/jobs/2174606)

------
norton120
Health Union | Data Engineer & Analytics Engineer | Philadelphia PA | PA or
possible REMOTE |

We are building some super cool stuff to help people living with chronic
medical conditions find community. You get to drive Open Source Software and
proprietary projects we maintain, build cutting edge stuff in microservices
and work with a badass data team. Check out this video walkthrough of our tech
stack and codebase to see what you'll be doing if you join us:

[https://www.loom.com/share/7b8cfb1135a344d6b9be733505aef2fd](https://www.loom.com/share/7b8cfb1135a344d6b9be733505aef2fd)

We have an amazing office in Philly, and remote is quickly becoming an option
as the cultural tides shift. Hit me up for details, or if you want to talk
shop about the company or what we're building before applying.

The jobs:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1891264629/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1891264629/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1880735568/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1880735568/)

Health Union: [https://health-union.com/](https://health-union.com/)
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Health-Union-
Reviews-E1800...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Health-Union-
Reviews-E1800496.htm)

Me: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethan-
knox/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethan-knox/)
[https://medium.com/@ethan.m.knox](https://medium.com/@ethan.m.knox)

------
fieldwirehire
Fast Growing Series -C Construction Tech Startup| Hiring in San Francisco |
Onsite, Fulltime

Fieldwire is a construction field management platform. We are venture backed
and looking to double the engineering team! If you are looking for a fast-pace
startup with great culture and a great product, feel free to apply!

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer (First in the team!) - 3+ yrs of experience, BS
or MS in CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4683863002?gh_jid=4683863002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4683863002?gh_jid=4683863002)

Senior Android Automation Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience in Mobile Automation
development (Appium, Espresso), BS or MS in CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4493690002?gh_jid=4493690002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4493690002?gh_jid=4493690002)

Android Engineer - 1.5+ years of Experience in Android Development (Kotlin),
BS or MS in CS or equivalent. Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4341789002?gh_jid=4341789002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4341789002?gh_jid=4341789002)

Sr. Backend Engineer - 3+ yrs of experience, BS or MS in CS or equivalent.
Apply here:
[https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4479851002?gh_jid=4479851002](https://www.fieldwire.com/job/4479851002?gh_jid=4479851002)

Watch this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWph4xPMqzs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWph4xPMqzs&feature=youtu.be)

------
astranis
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Come work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before.
No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands
dirty with real hardware and be okay with struggling to do things that seem
impossibly hard.

We’re a well-funded team of over 100 world-class engineers that move fast. We
raised our Series B ($90M) from Andreessen Horowitz and Venrock, launched our
first satellite in 2018, secured our first major customer deal in 2019, and
we’ll triple the satellite internet capacity of Alaska in 2021.

Our mission and our products are meant to connect the world and everyone in
it, regardless of gender, race, creed, or any other distinction. We believe in
a diverse and inclusive workplace, and we encourage all people to join our
team and bring their unique perspective to help make us stronger.

\--

Check out our postings here --
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis).

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include: * Power Electronics -- design ~2 kW satellite
power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and
distribution * Thermal Engineers-- design and analyze systems to reject
sizable point loads without the aid of convection * Electrical Engineers --
PCB design, layout, bringup, test of electrical subsystems. Bonus: experience
with fault-tolerant electronics

------
fullstackwife
Spartez Software | Gdańsk, Poland, Europe | Product Managers, UX, Lead SWE,
DevOps | Full time | Onsite

We are a company located in Gdansk, Poland, and we have quite an international
team here(people from US, Brazil, Hong Kong, Ukraine, Poland).

We are a small company of 30, but our software products are used by thousands
of users around the world in companies like Intel, Oracle, Cisco, Spotify,
Adidas or NASA. Every day we come to work to simplify the digital life of IT
industry people all over the world. We are using variety of tools and
solutions in our tech stacks: .NET, Java, Python, JS, TypeScript, Vue, React,
GCP, AWS, Azure.

Current openings:

\- DevOps: [https://grnh.se/07f387d33us](https://grnh.se/07f387d33us)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/706d73403us](https://grnh.se/706d73403us)

\- Senior UX: [https://grnh.se/bf8ef1a23us](https://grnh.se/bf8ef1a23us)

\- Lead Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/622aaa0f3us](https://grnh.se/622aaa0f3us)

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
eoinmurray92
Kyso | Full-time JavaScript/Backend Engineer | Valencia, Spain but job is
remote within the EU | with equity | kyso.io

[https://angel.co/company/kyso-2/jobs/807083-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/kyso-2/jobs/807083-software-engineer)

Hello all ! I'm Eoin one of the co-founders of Kyso. We are a small, fast
growing, venture funded (Lunar Ventures & Techstars NYC) startup based in
Valencia, Spain. Our stack is a typical MongoDB/Node.js backend with a
Next.js/React.js frontend.

Kyso is a company’s central data insights hub where data scientists can post
reports in a way that everyone on the team can read and learn from them. We
are compatible with all the common data science tools, yet make the reports
readable for non-technical people - bridging the gap between the data team and
the rest of the company. Kind of like Notion (or Confluence), but for data
analysis. 2/3 founders already have an exit - so this isn't our first rodeo.

It’s our first hire (equity included) so if you want to get into a fast
growing startup early - please apply!

------
niall00c
Cohere Health | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE OR REMOTE

Cohere Health is simplifying healthcare for patients, their doctors, and all
those who are important in a patient’s healthcare experience, both in and out
of the doctors office. We build software that is expressly designed to ensure
the appropriate plan of care is understood and expeditiously approved, so that
patients and doctors can focus on health, rather than payment or
administrative hassles.

This is a unique opportunity to join a new engineering team with great
ambition and zero technical debt. You will have an outsized influence on the
future direction and technology decisions.

Our application stack:

    
    
        - React
        - Groovy Grails/Springboot
        - MongoDB
        - AWS
    

Throughout the interview process you can expect the following during your time
with us:

    
    
        - A coding test
        - Phone call to review with hiring manager
        - Virtual pairing interview (system architecture and design)
        - Hopefully a quick decision and offer!
    

Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/411abe653us](https://grnh.se/411abe653us)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, LONDON & NOIDA | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) Please email
christine@fueled.com with questions \-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Product Managers | LONDON |
[https://grnh.se/ac18af7a1us](https://grnh.se/ac18af7a1us)

Android Engineer| Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/3bffd59c1us](https://grnh.se/3bffd59c1us)

Senior/Lead Product Designer | London or REMOTE |
[https://grnh.se/ac80b9df1us](https://grnh.se/ac80b9df1us)

Backend Engineer III | Toronto, Manchester, or Novosibirsk (open to remote) |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/toronto/backend-engineer-
iii](https://fueled.com/jobs/toronto/backend-engineer-iii)

QA Engineer| Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/f0d491cf1us](https://grnh.se/f0d491cf1us)

------
jatish
Flow Labs | Oakland, CA | Software Engineer | Full-Time

We’re building the world’s first Autonomous Traffic Management (ATM) platform
- a single platform that plugs into connected vehicles and connected
infrastructure to optimize city traffic. Our flagship product, Predictive
Traffic Control (PTC), is the world’s first pure software solution for traffic
signal control with proven capabilities to reduce rush hour travel times in
major cities by up to 24%. We’re on a mission to eliminate congestion, improve
traffic flow and give back time to everyone.

You will be responsible for mission-critical projects across our stack
including building our UI and analytics front-end to help Traffic Engineers,
Governments and Citizens understand what is happening on their roadways.

Requirements: 3+ years' experience, preferably in a start-up environment,
professional full-stack experience, expert in Python.

This is a great opportunity to join an ambitious, mission-driven startup
taking on a $1tn+ global problem. We're well-funded and are making significant
traction in our market. If you’re interested, email me your resume or LinkedIn
at jatish@flowlabs.ai

------
mrdrmuffin
HealthRhythms | Senior Android Engineer | NYC | Full-time | REMOTE

At HealthRhythms [[https://healthrhythms.com](https://healthrhythms.com)] we
are working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health.
Our products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones. We are funded
by the NIH and we work with researchers, hospital/healthsystems, as well as
pharma companies.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure and treat
mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a whole.

[Android Engineer]
[https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/seniorandroid.pdf](https://www.healthrhythms.com/s/seniorandroid.pdf)

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo, Los Angeles (Backend & SRE) | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Tech stack includes Go, Rust, Ruby on Rails, Kafka, Postgres, Redis, InfluxDB,
Typescript, React

OneSignal is building the best platform for businesses to intelligently engage
with customers across every channel. We provide a simple interface to push
notifications, email, and in-app messages, letting content creators focus on
quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.

When you pick up your smartphone, the first thing you see is a push
notification - maybe there’s a breaking news alert, a message from a dating
site, or football scores… Whatever it is, chances are it came from us.

We're hiring for:

* Backend Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers/9a60a245-06d9-4e2a-82fb-da5e1e...](https://onesignal.com/careers/9a60a245-06d9-4e2a-82fb-da5e1e9d22d8)

* Site Reliability Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers/b070a1df-d888-4af6-b8aa-2d5a55...](https://onesignal.com/careers/b070a1df-d888-4af6-b8aa-2d5a55d568a1)

* Full Stack Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers/890530b3-fc07-454b-9111-ddacd6...](https://onesignal.com/careers/890530b3-fc07-454b-9111-ddacd65384d8)

* Backend Engineering Manager [https://onesignal.com/careers/76fc9e90-4b89-4c0b-afe3-4b5fa9...](https://onesignal.com/careers/76fc9e90-4b89-4c0b-afe3-4b5fa9da33c5)

------
mandrieux
Tecton | UI/Data Visualization, Data Infra, SRE | SF or New York | Onsite |
[https://tecton.ai](https://tecton.ai)

Tecton's platform is designed to help machine learning teams manage the end-
to-end lifecycle of features for real-time data/ML systems that run in
production. We recently raised $25M from Sequoia Capital, Andreessen Horowitz
and other top investors. Our founding team previously created Uber's
Michelangelo Platform: [https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo-machine-learning-
platform/](https://eng.uber.com/michelangelo-machine-learning-platform/)

We have multiple open positions across UI, Data Infrastructure and Site
Reliability (SRE): [https://tecton.ai/careers/](https://tecton.ai/careers/)

\- UI/Data Visualization Engineer: You will have the opportunity to design and
build our customer facing interfaces and data visualization tools.

\- Data Infrastructure: You will have a critical role in building and scaling
our Spark and Flink based data streaming platform.

\- SRE: You will play a crucial role in keeping our production systems running
smoothly while expanding and monitoring our cloud infrastructure and managing
our Kubernetes clusters.

For more information, check out our website:
[https://tecton.ai/](https://tecton.ai/) and careers page to apply:
[https://tecton.ai/careers/](https://tecton.ai/careers/)

If you do not see a relevant role on the list, you can send your resume to
careers@tecton.ai

~~~
mraza007
Are you guys looking to hire new grads for the role

------
waschl
MBition | Embedded/Backend/App Software Engineers, Architects, Product Owners,
DevOps, various roles | Berlin & Stuttgart, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE
(mobile office possible and currently used by everyone due to COVID-19),
REMOTE for special cases possible

MBition is a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz RD. Traditionally focussing on
infotainment software (in-vehicle infotainment, smartphone apps, cloud
backend), we are extending our focus to other domains in the car gradually,
e.g. ADAS (advanced driver-assistance systems). We have many cool projects
going on and generally we try to bring state-of-the-art modern professional
software development paradigms to the automotive world. Our
shareholders/mothership puts big trust on us. We are a product development and
delivery team.

Our stack contains (among others) C++, C, Qt, Yocto, Linux, QNX, AWS, Jenkins,
Gitlab.

Checkout our website [https://mbition.io/](https://mbition.io/) and our job
openings [https://mbition.io/jobs/](https://mbition.io/jobs/)

------
hwpky
Enclave Networks | C# developer | London, UK or REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time
(EU time zones) | [https://enclave.io](https://enclave.io)

We are an early stage funded start-up (see [https://enclave.io/enclave-has-
launched](https://enclave.io/enclave-has-launched) for our story) with a
mission to help people build simpler, smarter, and more secure computer
networks both at work and at home.

Enclave is a networking technology which just works. Without listening ports,
visible IP addresses or DNS records, your infrastructure goes dark to
attackers allowing you to quickly build secure and private connectivity
between any application, computer system, device, or infrastructure —
regardless of the underlying network.

We are looking for talented C# developers who treat code as craft, understand
computer security concepts and have experience working with network protocols
and systems level programming to help us continue to design, build and scale
Enclave and our SaaS platform. This is a key role working as part of a scrappy
team of passionate developers making a big impact with few resources and
reporting directly to the CTO.

Our stack is primarily C# .NET Core 3.1 but you’ll also be working with cloud
infrastructure, network protocols, cryptography and systems level programming
across Windows, Linux and Mac OS and mobile platforms so you’ll need a
willingness to learn and a desire to tackle hard problems.

You can read the full job description here:
[https://enclave.io/careers/senior-csharp-
developer](https://enclave.io/careers/senior-csharp-developer) or introduce
yourself with your CV attached to people AT enclave.io

~~~
dt3ft
There is a minor issue in your quick start guide with this sentence: "In order
to use Enclave, your system will a certificate, and license keys enable
Enclave to request certificates."

~~~
hwpky
Good spot. Thank you for taking the time to point that out, much appreciated
:)

~~~
dt3ft
Happy to help. I spot these things almost everywhere I look, it is both a
blessing and a curse :)

------
balousek
Carta | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 10k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series E company and offer very competitive benefits packages (equity,
free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal healthcare, transportation and
cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few. Carta has over 800 employees and our last funding round (Series E)
valued us at 1.7B. Our NYC office is located in 1 World Trade Center.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* Minimum 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+june20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Engineer (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

* Product Specialist (SF, remote friendly)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
marton78
Media4Care | Berlin | Full-Stack or Front-End Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

Media4Care is a innovative and fast growing company in the health care /
senior care industry. Our products are an expression of our deep wish to
improve the joy of life of seniors and people with dementia. Not just for the
affected persons, but for all relatives and their caretakers. Our interactive
assistance system for seniors we are supplying ~4000 care homes and private
homes in Germany. As a next step, we are enabling seniors to communicate with
their relatives on a more personal and deeper level.

We're remote until COVID-19 is over, but value personal interaction and a nice
work athmosphere and thus are looking for an on-site engineer to complement
our small but excellent team in our lovely office at the Kanal between
Kreuzberg and Neukölln.

Stack: TypeScript, React, Ionic, GraphQL, Postgres, Postgraphile, AWS,
Terraform, Github, CircleCI, Sentry

Please apply online here:
[https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en](https://m4c-jobs.personio.de/job/204363?language=en)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
edrogers
Utilant | Data Scientist | REMOTE | Full Time

[https://www.losscontrol360.com/careers-who-we-
are/](https://www.losscontrol360.com/careers-who-we-are/)

Utilant is the leading provider of Loss Control software for the Property &
Casualty Insurance industry. Our software, Loss Control 360 -– a property
inspection management system – is used by insurance carriers to inspect
complex risks in over 150 countries worldwide.

As the third data scientist on our data science team, you’ll have the
opportunity to join us in solving business challenges with vast amounts of
insurance underwriting data from tens of millions of inspections and other
data sources. We have a wide variety of interesting problems you can help us
solve from many different domains, including NLP, computer vision, and
recommender systems. You'll explore and understand structured and unstructured
data sets, with an aim to design, train, and deploy machine learning models
into a production software environment with a cloud-based infrastructure.

The ideal candidate will have experience with and interest in collaborating
with software engineers to deploy a reliable, customer-facing product. As our
team is growing quickly, we’re keenly interested in candidates who understand
how to design systems that scale and still know how to deliver results on a
deadline when necessary.

Data Science Stack: Python3 (with PyTorch, Tensorflow, spaCy, & sklearn),
GitHub (with CI through GitHub Actions), Linux & Windows, Docker, cloud-
deployment to AWS using Terraform.

Utilant is based in beautiful Buffalo, NY, but our data science team is fully
remote, and open to hiring anyone authorized to work in the U.S. without visa
sponsorship.

------
GrandRounds
Grand Rounds | [https://grandrounds.com](https://grandrounds.com) | Mobile,
Android Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite/Remote

Grand Rounds is a new kind of healthcare company. Founded in 2011, the company
is on a mission to raise the standard of healthcare for everyone, everywhere.
The Grand Rounds team goes above and beyond to connect and guide people to the
highest quality healthcare available for themselves and their loved ones.
Grand Rounds creates products and services that give people the best possible
healthcare experience.

Named a 2016, 2018, AND 2019 Best Place to Work by Glassdoor and Rock Health’s
2018 Fastest Growing Company, Grand Rounds works with inspiring employers and
doctors to empower them to be the change agents we need to make our shared
vision a reality.

We're hiring mobile engineers, particularly Android. Come be an early hire as
we build out our mobile team.

Apply via [https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-
via=8_kr8Yp6nh](https://jobs.lever.co/grandrounds?lever-via=8_kr8Yp6nh)

Be sure to mention this post!

------
anualvis
Dgraph Labs | Palo Alto, Bangalore, Remote | Hiring Community Engineers,
Technical Writers, Distributed Systems, Frontend, and Fullstack Engineers |
Full-time, VISA | [https://dgraph.io/](https://dgraph.io/)

Dgraph Labs was started by ex-Google engineers and is VC funded. We are a team
of dedicated engineers with a mission to build the world's best graph
database. Nothing less excites us! Dgraph has solid open-source traction with
over 13,000 GitHub stars and over 2 million Docker Hub pulls and is being used
in production at multiple Fortune 500 companies.

We are hiring for community engineers, frontend engineers, fullstack
engineers, technical writers, and distributed systems engineers. We love what
we do and take care of each other while hand-crafting the best graph database.

Stack: Go, ReactJS, Javascript, Docker, k8s

More details: [https://jobs.lever.co/dgraph](https://jobs.lever.co/dgraph)

If this sounds exciting, drop-in a mail to ananda@dgraph.io, also mention HN
in the subject line.

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Mumbai, India | Online Teacher | Full-time | REMOTE

"Do you want to sell sugar water for the rest of your life, or do you want to
come with me and change the world?"

    
    
      -- Steve Jobs to Pepsi CEO John Sculley, 1983
    

Join us on our mission to change the world! McLaren College is an online
school designed to identify and train people in poor countries for software
engineering careers who otherwise would not have such an opportunity. We do
not charge any up-front fees for our course; our fees are charged as a
percentage of a student's income after they graduate (or complete at least 60%
of the course). We enrolled our first batch of students for our Flutter and
React programming course in September 2019 and are scheduled to start our
second, much larger batch in August 2020.

If you have a passion for programming and helping others, please consider
applying for one of these roles:

1\. Senior Online Teacher: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-
teacher.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teacher.html)

2\. Teaching Assistant: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.htm...](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.html)

Alternatively if you don't know a Set from a Map, check out our Operations
Manager role: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-
manager.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-manager.html)

Send your CV to jobs@mclarencollege.in including the role you are applying for
and let us know how you heard about the role (ie. on HN)

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City, Vancouver [BC] | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

At Asana Engineering, we aim to build, operate, and scale the most useful
software for the world’s teams. Over 75K paying organizations around the world
rely on Asana to coordinate and manage their work, from daily tasks to
strategic initiatives. We believe in using the best tools for the job, and
being mindful about how we solve problems so that we’re always thinking about
the future, while still doing great things, fast.

We're hiring for:

* Product Engineers \- in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-engineerproduct) \- in New York City: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-engineerproduct) \- in Vancouver: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-engineerproduct)

* Full Stack Software Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-s...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074716/software-engineerfull-stack)

* Android Engineer in San Francisco: [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/874148/software-engineerandroid)

------
meredydd
Anvil | Developer Advocate | Cambridge, UK | On-site/Semi-Remote | Full-time
or Part-time | [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

Help us fix web development at Anvil
([https://anvil.works](https://anvil.works))!

Anvil is a platform for building full-stack web apps with nothing but Python.
That's Python in the browser, Python on the server - even a Python UI toolkit
with a drag-and-drop designer! It's faster and easier than traditional web
tools, but it's got all the power of an industrial-strength language,
ecosystem and tooling. We open-sourced our runtime last month:
[https://anvil.works/blog/why-open-source](https://anvil.works/blog/why-open-
source)

We’re looking for developers with great communication skills, to show people
how to build awesome things with Anvil. You’ll be writing how-to guides, blog
posts and tutorials, building example apps, presenting Anvil at conferences
(when those resume), and helping our users – from individual developers to
huge tech companies – build their applications. And then you’ll help us work
out how to improve Anvil for them.

It's rewarding work – developers love being introduced to Anvil (our stand is
always crowded[1] at conferences!). Plus, there are all the advantages of an
early-stage startup: lots of autonomy, and huge impact.

We're bootstrapped and profitable, with customers ranging from tiny to
enormous. Find out more: [https://anvil.works/jobs](https://anvil.works/jobs)

-

[0] [https://anvil.works/jobs#anvil-at-
conferences](https://anvil.works/jobs#anvil-at-conferences)

------
shonnahh
NiceJob |
[https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|](https://get.nicejob.co/careers#jobs|)
Vancouver, BC | Full-time | Onsite / VISA Needed

NiceJob helps small businesses gain the reputation they deserve by helping
boost reviews through AI and other features. We are 2.5 years old,
bootstrapped, and have grown from 2 employees to 22 with $2 million in
recurring revenue. We've been on the "Ready to Rocket Fastest Growing
Companies" for 2 consecutive years and placed 2nd at the 2019 New Ventures BC
competition out of 200 companies (top 1%)!

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers who are tired of building buttons
and want to make an impact within a fast-growing tech company. We want someone
who enjoys autonomy, and is full of ideas! Our main stack includes React,
Node.js, SQL.

Apply now! [https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-
stack-d...](https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-stack-
developer?source=www.google.com&popup=true)

------
sidraval
TrialScope | Remote (ET) or Jersey City, NJ | Full Time | Backend & web
frontend

TrialScope is hiring a mid-level (or higher) developer familiar with
TypeScript/React and one of: C#/.NET or Ruby/Rails. The role is fully remote,
working roughly eastern time, with the option of working from our Jersey City,
NJ headquarters.

The role is for a team whose software aids clinical trial recruitment,
allowing trial sponsors to recruit quickly. Our hope is that this will allow
pharmaceutical companies to bring high quality drugs to market faster than
they can currently.

We’re a small team (4 full-time across product/eng) inside of a larger,
established company. We would love to hire someone who is interested in
contributing to the product & culture, as well as the engineering efforts. The
interviewing process is practical, with no algorithms, trivia, or whiteboards
involved.

You can apply by emailing me (in profile) or:
[https://apply.workable.com/trialscope/j/7148F84966/](https://apply.workable.com/trialscope/j/7148F84966/)

------
silasdavis
Front End Engineer (React) - Monax - [https://monax.io/](https://monax.io/)

Location: REMOTE (London, New York, Edinburgh)

Contract Type: Contractor

Remuneration: Dependent on experience

Help us build and scale our cutting-edge legal contract management platform
built on blockchain technology.

As a Front End Engineer, you will have the opportunity to work across the top
portion of our of our smart contracts-driven application stack. You should be
well versed in UI/UX fundamentals and use you understanding to spot
interaction issues early in development. Maintaining an ability to think
concretely from a user's perspective to challenge user stories and design
modalities is a crucial aspect of working with an evolving legal technology
paradigm.

Requirements:

\- Minimum of 4-6 years of software development experience

\- Extensive JS/TS front-end development (React, Typescript, Tailwind)

\- Well versed in UI/UX fundamentals and tools (Figma)

\- Understanding of JS/TS server-side development (Typescript)

\- Experience with OpenAPI Spec (OAS 3.0)

\- Experience with relational databases (PostgreSQL)

\- Experience with event driven architecture

\- Ability to work autonomously

\- Critical thinking and audacity to challenge assumptions

\- Good communication skills (we are now fully a remote team, so communication
is vital)

Apply or find out more:

[https://monax.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25](https://monax.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25)

------
michgoblue2
Panoptyc| 1st Employee/Software Engineer | Austin or Remote | Full-Time

Panoptyc is an early stage seed-funded startup that solves difficult problems
like theft in the retail and food service industries using AI and computer
vision with 30+ customers including F500s.

We're looking for our first employee and second engineer- someone to grow with
the team as we build a great company.

The position consists of full-stack software development initially with
potential to work with a variety of cutting-edge technologies like machine
learning and computer vision. Stack-wise, we use Django, Angular, Postgres,
and AWS. If you haven't worked with all of these technologies, that's not a
deal-breaker.

On one hand, we're early, exciting, and solving difficult problems. On the
other hand, we have found product-market-fit and are about to enter growth
mode. If this sounds like your cup of tea, reach out at hello@panoptyc.co
outlining why you're interested and include a link to your resume.

~~~
hackissimo123
Are you open to non-US remote (specifically, Europe)?

~~~
michgoblue2
Absolutely open to non-US remote.

------
erikprotagonist
Okay | Frontend developer and Full-stack developer | Skien, Norway | Onsite |
Full Time | [https://okaythis.com](https://okaythis.com)

Okay does Strong Customer Authentication and transaction security for mobile
devices. We're looking for people with a strong interest in computer security,
who would like to work on securing payments on Android and iOS. Experience
programming in Java, React, Flutter on both the front-end and back-end is
useful. Onsite is most likely required, as our customers are very security
conscious.

You would be working with a team from all over the world, mostly located in a
really nice small town a couple of hours by train south of Oslo, Norway. If
you're looking for a change in lifestyle, with decent benefits and salary this
might be the job for you. Norway is a place where vacations and reasonable
work weeks are not just encouraged, but legally required.

I'm the CTO. More information here:
[https://okaythis.com/careers](https://okaythis.com/careers)

------
dbraga
Solv Health | San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineer (Javascript / React) -
[https://www.solvhealth.com/careers](https://www.solvhealth.com/careers)

At Solv, we're bringing convenience, control, and delight to the complex world
of healthcare. We pride ourselves on eliminating the confusion and frustration
of "where", "when", and "how much" for millions of people seeking care. For
our customers in convenient care clinics and doctors' offices, we transform
the patient and provider experience end-to-end. We're hiring for experienced
full-stack engineers who are looking to put their talents to work towards
building something that matters - directly impacting the way people interact
with their healthcare provider. Curious, passionate, and creative problem-
solvers seeking to learn and contribute in a high-growth environment are right
up our alley.

------
bemaximus_eng
Maximus | LA (Santa Monica) | FT ONSITE | Full Stack Product Engineer |
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

Maximus(bemaximus.com) is a mission-driven consumer health company that
provides men with content, community, and clinical support to optimize them in
mind and body. Maximus has raised $5M from top Silicon Valley VCs such as
Founders Fund and 8VC as well as leading angel investors/operators from
companies like Bulletproof, Tinder, Coinbase, Daily Stoic, & Shopify.

Looking for a 2nd full-stack product engineer
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

------
sr147
Penfold | Full Stack Javascript/Typescript | London, United Kingdom (UK) |
Fulltime ONSITE (but working from home due to COVID) |
[https://getpenfold.com](https://getpenfold.com)

Penfold - Pensions haven’t adapted to the changing ways in which we work. They
aren’t geared towards the person who chooses not to stay at the same company
for 5+ years and they don’t cater to freelancers or the self-employed. We
think pensions should work for everyone so we’ve decided to build one.

We launched a product for self-employed in June last year and have seen great
uptake. We’ve raised £2.5 million in funding (seed) and are backed by some
great investors.

There are 9 of us currently and we are looking for an engineer to join our
software engineering team which currently consists of 3 engineers + CTO. Our
stack is React/Next.js + Apollo Graphql (node) and we’re looking for someone
who has full-stack javascript experience.

Apply (plus more info) via
[https://angel.co/l/2sGsDS](https://angel.co/l/2sGsDS)

------
brandonledgerx
LedgerX | Principal/Senior Front End Engineer | New York | Onsite |
[https://www.ledgerx.com/](https://www.ledgerx.com/)

LedgerX is a crypto-derivatives company offering BTC options to institutional
& retail customers. We are growing faster than ever and looking to tap into
even more users by providing the best front-end experience on the market.

I've been with the company for just over a year and the outlook has never been
more bullish. Adding an exceptional lead-engineer to our front-end team is the
next step in achieving our goals and moving the ball further. Our front-end
apps are react/js and are backed by python rest APIs.

We're building towards fully-automated and massively scalable. If you're
interested in owning products and building new experiences with significant
autonomy, please apply!

Check out jobs at:
[https://apply.workable.com/ledgerx/](https://apply.workable.com/ledgerx/)
Feel free to email me at brandon@ledgerx.com if you'd like to chat more.

------
stevetursi
William Hill US | Functional Programmer (Scala) | Jersey City, NJ, USA |
ONSITE | Full Time

The thing that distinguishes our team (and the reason I chose to work here) is
that our CIO is a functional programming evangelist who understands that you
can't just hire a team of FP enthusiasts - rather, you hire great engineers
interested in being challenged and train them to become FP enthusiasts. We
have a formal training program ("Scala U") that will show you basic scala
syntax but its real purpose is to train people in how to become functional
programmers with a combination of mentorship, pairing, classroom, exercises,
and books. He's easy to talk to and super-enthusiastic, and I personally have
learned a lot from him.

Here is the job description:
[https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002](https://www.williamhill.com/us/careers/?gh_jid=4465782002)

We also have openings in devops, front end, and iOS, and other technical and
non-technical roles.

Feel free to send me questions: My hackernews username at gmail.

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) |
[https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS Engineers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
davidstoker
Knack | Senior Software Engineer | Tampa, FL | ONSITE |
[https://www.joinknack.com](https://www.joinknack.com)

Knack has a radical mission to completely change the way the education system
operates. We allow individuals to further themselves by learning specific
skill sets today, that can be applied to the ever-evolving workforce of
tomorrow. Today, Knack is a fast growing peer tutoring platform for college
students - we focus on student retention, skills development, and workforce
readiness. We partner directly with and operate our platform for colleges in
the United States. We're a product-driven company backed by preeminent
investors, universities, and corporations (Precursor Ventures, Bisk.com, ASU,
and many others).

We are looking for talented engineers interested in making an impact across
our stack that includes React, React Native, GraphQL, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL,
AWS, Docker, etc.

Learn more and apply:
[https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs](https://angel.co/knack-2/jobs)

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we’re building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.
We're looking for Senior Software Engineers that are excited to learn and
develop blockchain technology and possess production experience with Backend
Engineering (C/C++, Go, or Rust). Experience with compiler construction and
architecture, and security engineering on large-scale systems is a plus.

Click here to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/9b024e89-1cb7-43f3-b6f8-c7a2d78636b5)

------
horizontech-dev
Horizon technologies | Remote (Preferable India) | Part-Time | Python |
Javascript | [https://horizontech.dev/](https://horizontech.dev/) Horizon
Technologies is one of the leading student accelerators in India. Currently,
looking for mentors who have experience building realtime applications in
Python or Javascript for more than 2+ years.

1\. Horizon started in 2009 and trained 5000+ students. 2. Our ideal mentors
are someone who is focused more on giving to the community and have a passion
for learning. 3. Mentorship includes code review (mostly Python, Django,
Javascript (preferred)), designing projects/problem statements, conducting
classes occasionally to students, helping 1:1 (using slack or zoom)

Checkout [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev) |
[https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies](https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies)
for more info and reach out to admin [at] horizontech.dev

------
BomboraData
Bombora| West Coast/Reno/Remote| Full Time [https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers/)

\- Software Engineering Manager \- Front End Engineer \- Senior Software
Engineer

Bombora is a mature startup working to build sustainable marketing solutions
for the B2B space. We process billions of content interactions daily through
our platform, to detect intent signals from companies around the world.

We practice agile development, with over 30 applications created and supported
internally. We are polyglot, primarily using C#, Java, and Python. Substantial
portions of our workload are containerized or serverless, and we are
continually evaluating and adopting new tools and practices.

Amazing team, great pay and generous learning stipends, comprehensive
benefits, growth potential and meaningful impact. Learn more at
[https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers)

------
JulianLoehr
Island Labs | Berlin, Germany | Full-time Onsite (+ WFH) | [https://island-
labs.com/](https://island-labs.com/)

We're a growing team working on .rooms. It's an immersive and real-time
collaborative ideation and design tool for interior spaces using HoloLens 2,
iPads and other platforms. The tool is designed specifically to be used in
sales in conjunction with the (end-)costumer. With that in mind we have a
heavy focus on the user and customer, as well as usability.

Developer Positions:
[https://www.wearedevelopers.com/talents/companies/island-
lab...](https://www.wearedevelopers.com/talents/companies/island-labs-gmbh)

\- Senior Unity Developer

\- Technical Artist

\- Software Engineer XR

\- MS Dynamics 365 CRM Developer

Business/Management Positions: [https://island-
labs.softgarden.io/en/vacancies](https://island-
labs.softgarden.io/en/vacancies)

\- Business Development Manager

\- Solution Sales Manager (IT)

\- IT Project-Manager

\- Team Assistenz

Apply by using the links or send us your resumes directly: jobs@island-
labs.com

------
zschuessler
Engage | Remote/Alexandria, VA | PHP, WordPress, Laravel Engineers

Engage ([https://enga.ge](https://enga.ge)) is a full stack digital agency
seeking to fill roles in PHP, WordPress, and Laravel full-stack development.

These roles may support remote work but preference is given to those in the
Alexandria, VA area, or those willing to relocate.

The ideal candidate is an intermediate or senior engineer with experience in:

* A PHP framework such as Laravel or Symfony

* A JavaScript library such as React or Vue

* Basic understanding of systems administration

* Knowledge of database architecture patterns

* Willing to continue ongoing learning and passion for software

Engage is a great agency to work with! The team works to create award-winning
designs, build complex architectures, and take on advocacy projects for high-
impact organizations.

Remote workers should be able to attend meetings in the EST timezone if
applying.

To apply please message me at zachary.schuessler@engagedc.com with a list of
projects you've enjoyed most, a link to open source work if applicable, your
desired salary range, and a little blurb about yourself. Looking forward to
hearing from you!

~~~
pknerd
Email not working and the mail getting bounced back.

------
znpy
Facile.it | Milan, Italy or REMOTE | Multiple positions | Full-time |
[https://https://jobs.facile.it/](https://https://jobs.facile.it/)

Facile.it is the market leader in insurance and utilities (and a lot more)
price comparison in Italy.

Despite the COVID-19 we are still going strong, growing and hiring!

Our backend is historically based on PHP (Symfony) and MySQL (both pxc and
galera cluster) but we are expanding to Javascript/Typescript, a little
Golang, MongoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ and a lot more! We moved most of our
workloads on containers (Kubernetes) and we do CI/CD with Gitlab.

We are currently looking for:

\- Devops engineers

\- NodeJs/Typescript Backend Engineer (associate-level and up)

\- QA Automation engineers (we love RobotFramework!)

\- Senior front-end engineer (Typescript, RxJS)

\- PHP Backend Developer (we <3 Symfony!)

Given that our business is strongly local to Italy, please do not apply if you
are not fluent in Italian (this is a strong requirement).

If you are interested, send an e-mail to emanuele.santoro@facile.it containing
the string "HNWHOISHIRING" in the subject.

------
avf
Informal Systems| Senior Distributed System Engineer (Berlin)| Full Time|
[https://informal.systems/](https://informal.systems/) Informal is an R&D
institution that conducts fundamental research and development into the
design, implementation, and formal verification of distributed systems and
protocols, including blockchain systems like the Cosmos Network
([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). Our mission is to bring
verifiability to distributed systems and organizations. We’re hiring: Senior
Distributed Systems Engineer - Working on researching, designing, and
implementing improvements to the software and protocols. Significant
experience in Rust is desired.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://informal.systems/careers/](https://informal.systems/careers/) Feel
free to reach out to hello@informal.systems with any questions!

------
TheCloudlessSky
ProcedureFlow | Junior/Intermediate .NET Developer | Saint John, NB, Canada |
ONSITE | REMOTE in Eastern Canada | Full-Time |
[https://procedureflow.com](https://procedureflow.com)

ProcedureFlow allows you to turn your company's procedures and expert
information into small, hyperlinked flowcharts that are easy to follow and
maintain. We're like GitHub but for visual procedures.

ProcedureFlow has a lot of great paying customers that consider us vital to
their business. We're growing our development team as we start to scale. We've
more than doubled our revenue and staff in the last year and we recently
raised $2.9 million in Series A funding.

Our technology stack includes: ASP.NET MVC, C#, Postgres, Redis, Node,
Terraform, and AWS.

We're looking for someone who has:

    
    
      • Experience building cloud-based web apps in ASP.NET MVC/C#.
      • Experience as a generalist working on both the frontend, backend, and anything it takes to solve problems and delight users.
      • Pride in working on projects to successful completion involving a wide variety of technologies and systems.
      • The ability to stitch together many different services and processes together even if they have not worked with them before.
      • Empathy with their users and are stewards of crafting great experiences.
      • Skills for upholding best practices in engineering, security, and design.
    

Interested? Email us your resume, GitHub profile, or anything you'd like to
showcase: [https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/juniorintermediate-net-
deve...](https://jobs.procedureflow.com/o/juniorintermediate-net-developer-
saint-john)

I'm a co-founder and the VP of Engineering. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
chartpath
Glad to see some action in NB! Hi from Montreal.

------
ryankicks
Y Combinator's Work at a Startup | Everywhere, including remote | Engineering,
Product, Design & more | Full Time

YC runs Work at a Startup:
[https://www.workatastartup.com](https://www.workatastartup.com)

One application (takes about 15 minutes) will apply you to hundreds of YC
companies -- all vetted, well funded and ready to hire. You can also hide your
app from specific YC companies, if you want.

If you're concerned about job security in this market, reach out to founders
directly and ask about runway and burn rate. See if there's one that fits your
risk profile. (Some startups on the platform have raised $10M+, have lots of
runway, and are actively hiring for engineers.)

YC also put together this post about resumes & reaching out in this job
market:

[https://blog.ycombinator.com/advice-for-job-seekers-on-
resum...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/advice-for-job-seekers-on-resumes-and-
reaching-out/)

If you have questions about the site, feedback or want resume review, email
@ycombinator.com.

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering, Product, Design roles |
Full-time, Onsite | [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Course Hero has been recognized as the 278th Fastest Growing Company in North
America on Deloitte's 2019 Technology Fast 500, and also 2019’s One of the
Best Places to Work in the Bay Area. We are in a hyper-growth mode and are
actively hiring across the board!

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

We are hiring for the following roles:

\- Senior/Staff/Lead Software Engineers - Front End, Platform, & Full Stack
(5+ YOE)

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Manager, Data Analytics and Insights (5+ total YOE with 2+ YOE in
management/leadership)

\- Senior Data Analysts (3+ YOE)

\- Senior Data Scientists (3+ YOE)

Come join us on our journey to help invent the future of student learning!

------
chrisquinnr
Landmrk | React Developer | Remote | Full Time | Contract 3-6 mo to hire

We're a location based marketing startup: we've worked with some of the
biggest brands, music labels and artists and launched global campaigns using
our bespoke platform. We are looking to bolster our team in the short term to
help deliver a fantastic project we've recently acquired funding for.

We're looking for someone with strong React skills, comfortable building PWAs
and all things front end. Bonus points if you've ever got down and dirty with
Ruby on Rails, likewise if you've worked with popular mapping libraries.

You'll be working with the CTO (that's me) and closely with the rest of the
Landmrk team and our partners on this exciting new project.

Reach out to me at chris@landmrk.it - CVs are useful but not essential, Github
profiles always good, but at least a short summary on your current/previous
role and expertise would be great, along with any examples of your work in the
wild.

[https://landmrk.it](https://landmrk.it)

~~~
olishiz
hey, i'm interested.

contact me at zhuen1101@hotmail.com my personal portfolio @ olishiz.github.io

------
ExaddonAG
Exaddon AG | Software Engineer C#/WPF | Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | Full-
time

Exaddon provides high-precision and innovative additive micromanufacturing
solutions for research and industrial applications.

Our unique CERES 3D print system produces microscale metal objects with
nanometer resolution, in sizes from 1 µm to up to 1000 µm.

We are looking for a talented Software Engineer who wants to shape and
optimize our additive micromanufacturing (µAM) software. The ideal candidate
for this position is a versatile person that combines solid C# development
skills with the eagerness and ability to improve and maintain our Microsoft
365 and Windows Server 2019 ICT infrastructure (~ 1 day per week).

Join our team and help us to establish our patented, cutting-edge additive
micromanufacturing technology worldwide.

Full job description / Apply here:

[https://www.exaddon.com/jobs/detail/software-engineer-c-
wpf-...](https://www.exaddon.com/jobs/detail/software-engineer-c-wpf-80-100-7)

------
ahurst
Synopsys | Software Engineers - Static Analysis / C++ | San Francisco, CA
Onsite (... eventually)

The Coverity Static Analysis team is looking for an exceptional C/C++
developer or static analysis expert to join the team. The job involves the
creation of new code checkers, evolving Coverity's state-of-the-art analysis
infrastructure, optimizing multi-process and system code, and generally
pushing the envelope of static analysis.

This position is ideal if you

    
    
        Enjoy reasoning abstractly and scientifically about programming languages and software systems.
        Want to enable customers to find critical security vulnerabilities before they go live.
        Have a desire to quickly familiarize yourself with a broad variety of languages and technologies.
         

General Responsibilities

    
    
        Design, experiment with, and implement new checkers
        Make improvements to general analysis infrastructure
        Investigate, debug, and reproduce failures and imprecision
    

Key Qualifications

    
    
        Experience in C/C++ development
        Experience with Object Oriented programming and design
        Experience with development on Linux
    

Preferred Experience

    
    
        Experience or Interest with Web App Security or Mobile Security
        Experience with one or more of Java, C#, JavaScript, Go, or Python
        Experience with compiler technology
        Research, degree or background in programming languages and static analysis
        Experience with development on Windows
         

APPLY HERE:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreL...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25235&siteid=5359&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=1522025)

~~~
helltone
Coverity is great, but I don't want to move to the US, do you have a team in
europe?

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | WFH REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or
Full Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a profitable small distributed company focused on better, easier,
online privacy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager foundation with privacy
aliasing / tokenization built-in from the ground up to help people mask /
control their PII credentials like email addresses, phone numbers, and credit
cards. DeleteMe is a service for removing private information from many data
broker sites that list and sell consumers personal profile data.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom 1\. no recruiters (please,
really, please) 2\. helpful if you can include both a full CV, favorite type
of role, and desired comp.

thanks!

------
zenyc
Rapidcov | Tech Leads Frontend/Backend - React Native | Remote

We are developing COVID-19 home tests.

You’ll be joining our organization at a very early stage and you will have the
ability to shape the final product. You'll get to experience what is like
building a medical device at blazing fast speeds while navigating a complex
regulatory environment. You will get to work with an unusual group of people
such as infectious disease experts, FDA reviewers, human factor engineers,
hardware engineers, medical device experts, HIPAA consults, and medical
cybersecurity experts.

We are looking for:

1\. Tech Lead Frontend - React Native.

2\. Tech Lead Backend - NodeJS / NestJS Developer.

3\. Senior Frontend Engineer - React Native.

We use Jira, Slack, Github, Contentful, and several other industry-standard
tools.

We are a group of individuals who are willing to do everything we can to make
a positive impact on the current pandemic (or at least to know that we tried)
and are looking for like-minded individuals. We are currently three weeks away
from the clinical trials for our first device.

For more information, please email us here: talent@rapidcov.com

------
nosrak113
PollyEx | [https://www.pollyex.com](https://www.pollyex.com) | Engineers and
UX | San Francisco & REMOTE | Full Time | Onsite

PollyEx is a mortgage technology start up pursuing the largest non-government
debt market in the country: the residential mortgage industry. Through our
product: pricing engine and loan exchange we are creating an automated, data
driven capital markets ecosystem. Our products deeply integrate with loan
origination systems and other partners, automating capital market functions
and optimizing gain on sale execution. PollyEx is backed by prominent Silicon
Valley venture firms including Meritech, Khosla, NYCA, Fifth Wall and Base10.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer, Fullstack - REMOTE/SF
    
    

Tech Stack: Vue.js, Python, Heroku, AWS, Django

If you are interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/pollyex](https://jobs.lever.co/pollyex) and mention HN
& my name

~~~
thunder1
If you are looking to pick up any junior devs familiar with your stack
(experienced with django, aws and python) and quite a bit of hands on
experience in the real estate industry. Id love to discuss any possible
opportunities with you! Sounds like a great product you are developing.

------
jakespencer
76 Software Engineering Group | Oklahoma City, OK | FULL-TIME | ONSITE | U.S.
CITIZENSHIP REQUIRED

76 SWEG is a majority-civilian software engineering organization operating
under the United States Air Force. We are hundreds of (civilian) scientists
and engineers that provide software, hardware, and engineering support
solutions to a variety of Air Force and military platforms. We are located on
Tinker Air Force Base in Oklahoma City, OK. We often operate like a contractor
to other parts of the military and federal government by providing independent
engineering services without seeking a profit. We have dozens of active
projects using C/C++, C#, Java, JavaScript, LabVIEW, Visual Basic, Assembly,
Ada, Fortran, and other more esoteric languages. We have immediate
opportunities available to hire candidates with degrees in Electrical
Engineering, Computer Engineering, Computer Science, or closely-related
fields.

If you are interested in learning more, please e-mail
76SMXG.Tinker.Careers@us.af.mil and tell them Jake sent you.

------
yachay
King & Union | Old town Alexandria, VA, USA | USA-Remote or Onsite | Python
Engineer | Full-time | No sponsorship

King & Union is a cybersecurity, that has built and designed Avalon, a cyber
analysis collaboration platform. Our goal is to make the threat intelligence
process run more smoothly and help organizations share threat data better. Our
solution pulls threat information (both our own and from external APIs) into a
graph and enables real-time collaboration and sharing of the information on
the graph. If you're aware of the tools, think of combining Google docs with a
graph editor like Maltego and mix in some process automation. We are seeking
to make the process of cyber threat hunting more accessible to cyber security
specialists. Avalon emphasizes collaboration as part of the threat hunting
process giving users the ability to collaborate in real-time and co-author
reports for other teams and systems to consume. APIs enable our customers to
integrate analysis results into their cyber security practice via automation.

We are mainly looking for a mid level Python Engineer (Django knowledge): \-
Mid-level experience with Python, and the Django web framework. \- Experience
with Caching solutions such as Redis \- Experience with Django Channels \-
Familiarity with some ORM (Object Relational Mapper) libraries \- Able to
integrate multiple data sources and databases into one system \- Understanding
of the threading limitations of Python, and multi-process architecture \-
Basic understanding of front-end technologies, such as React(JavaScript) and
CSS \- Experience with authentication and authorization techniques and best
practices \- Understanding of fundamental scaling principles \- Strong unit
test and debugging skills

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1817557884/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1817557884/)

------
atto
Levels | Backend, mobile, frontend developers | Remote (US-friendly timezones,
please) | Full-time or Part-time

Levels is an early-stage startup working to improve people's metabolic health.
Poor metabolic health is a risk factor for many diseases, and few people have
the right tools to create positive feedback cycles with their diet and
exercise. From our Beta pilot, we've seen massive value of using wearables,
including continuous glucose monitors, to help behavioral change. Our
customers are using Levels to stabilize their energy levels, lose weight,
optimize athletic performance, and learn strategies to reduce risk of chronic
disease.

We're a remote-first team (with people in New York, SF Bay Area, Los Angeles,
Pennsylvania, Colombia, and Portland currently), and value a good quality of
life and balance. Previously, folks in our team led (and sold) startups,
worked at SpaceX/Google, and had medical practices.

We're looking for a couple people to join our team as we expand our product.
We have hundreds of happy (paying) customers and many thousands on our
waitlist, so have a lot to do. We're primarily looking for generalists who
have experience somewhere in the React / React Native / node / TypeScript
ecosystem (not all required, we'll shape the role to fit your
interests/skills). We don't have a meetings-based culture, and you'll be able
to structure your days however works best for you.

Full role description and a lot more about us: [https://www.notion.so/Join-
Levels-Remote-Developer-58454f0db...](https://www.notion.so/Join-Levels-
Remote-Developer-58454f0db7e3466692f7b75db6237ddf)

No agencies or recruiters, please.

[https://levelshealth.com](https://levelshealth.com)

------
AdamRecruit
FLUXERGY | IRVINE, CA | ONSITE | FT | www.fluxergy.com

Fluxergy is on the cutting edge of laboratory testing. We're developing a true
multi-mode point of care device, the kinds of which has never been conceived,
and we'd love to have you as part of the team.

We are working on a multi-modal test card that perform DNA amplification and
antibody detection in one. You'll be responsible for developing the algorithm
framework to analyze the images captured on those test cards.

You'll have the following education and experience: Master's degree- 6 years
of experience PhD- 3 years of experience

To learn more about the position and to apply, please visit the link below or
send your resume to adam@fluxergy.com. [https://www.indeed.com/job/sr-
algorithm-engineer-d8ea9b370e6...](https://www.indeed.com/job/sr-algorithm-
engineer-d8ea9b370e6cd4c8)

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over
80+ locations in major cities nationwide. You’ll find our clinics in Boston,
Chicago, Los Angeles, New York, Phoenix, Seattle, the San Francisco Bay Area,
Washington, DC, San Diego, Portland and most recently, Austin. Here are some
of our core technologies, that largely depends on your department: Angular,
Python, AWS, Spark, Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, REST, Java, Cypress,
Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow, AI/ML

\- Senior iOS Engineer - [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2113005/?...](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2113005/?gh_jid=2113005&gh_src=7a987e6e1us)

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

We are heavily involved in the effort to help people during this covid crisis.
We've been doing telemedicine for years, covid testing for several months, and
as of last month we now offer anti-body testing.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
[https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical),
reach out to our Recruiting team or me.

------
lgas
Interos | Arlington, VA | Onsite |
[https://www.interos.ai](https://www.interos.ai)

Interos is a well-funded (Kleiner Perkins & Venrock) Series B startup. We are
building a platform to accelerate due diligence, eliminate environmental,
social, and governance risk (ESG), and ensure the resilience of the world’s
most complex supply chains.

My team is looking for a Senior JavaScript/TypeScript developer to take charge
of the development of our Internal Tools. This role will have a large degree
autonomy and discretion over technical decisions within the team.

Apply here: [https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/#senior-
javascripttypescrip...](https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/#senior-
javascripttypescript-engineer)

We are hiring for a number of other positions as well. You can see the whole
list here:
[https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/](https://www.interos.ai/vacancies/)

------
akircher
SIRUM (YC W15) | Engineer #1 (Node, SPAs, PHP) | Full-Time |
[https://sirum.org](https://sirum.org)

SIRUM circumvents the traditional medication supply chain by connecting people
with surplus medications. Our goal is to leverage the ~$10B of surplus that
goes to waste every year to improve health equity for families who need it
most. Everyone deserves the medications they need to stay healthy with prices
that are low, stable & transparent

We are well-funded and have had good press at

\- The TODAY Show ([https://www.today.com/video/nonprofit-gets-unused-pills-
to-h...](https://www.today.com/video/nonprofit-gets-unused-pills-to-help-cut-
costs-on-medication-68874821846)),

\- The New York Times
([https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/recycling-u...](https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/recycling-
unused-medicines-to-save-money-and-lives/)), and

\- Forbes
([https://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2015/10/06/1-mill...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/samanthasharf/2015/10/06/1-million-
to-change-the-world-competition-goes-to-sirum-for-recycling-unused-meds/)).

As one of the first two full-time engineers, you will work directly with the
co-founder/CTO, play a key role in the direction and architecture of our
technology, and gain exposure to every functional part of the organization,
including all three of our core teams: pharmacy automation, clinic
partnerships, and medicine donors.

Please apply at [https://sirum.breezy.hr/](https://sirum.breezy.hr/)

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US We are a
development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to
help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs,
products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery,
kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core
practices of our day-to-day work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby,
Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • iOS
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
    
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Android
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
        • Windows Desktop Apps
    

How to get in touch:
[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
timdp
DoubleVerify | Ghent (Belgium), Tel Aviv (Israel), New York (US) | REMOTE

Belgium:
[https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02](https://doubleverify.gent/careers?gh_src=221704c02)
Worldwide:
[https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02](https://www.doubleverify.com/careers/?gh_src=221704c02)

DoubleVerify improves the impression quality and audience impact of digital
advertising. We ensure ad viewability, brand safety, and fraud protection for
hundreds of Fortune 500 companies.

My team in Belgium optimizes hundreds of thousands of video ads per minute. We
also do a fair amount of data science. We're a full-stack JavaScript team, but
we focus on computer science fundamentals rather than specific tech. In fact,
many of our top engineers started out without any JavaScript experience!

If Belgium's not your thing, we're also hiring talented engineers at our
offices in New York and Tel Aviv.

------
djd20
Democrance | [https://democrance.com](https://democrance.com) |
Python/Django/Pyramid hacker | Dubai, UAE | REMOTE optional (although Dubai-UK
timezones - particulary with present circumstances)

We're a mature microinsurance SaaS startup, building software to help bridge
the gap between insurance companies and those who are not insured or under-
insured. High traffic, mobile first + SMS and USSD platform that requires some
interesting compliance and security requirements with deployments in countries
with variable quality infrastructure.

Stack is Vue.js with mostly django in the back end although pyramid/sqlalchemy
is being introduced. Plenty of third party api integration. Gitlab, unit
tests, and continuous integration are standard.

Mature and international dev team with a few PhD's included.

Ideally we're looking for a mature developer who can also talk to clients -
industry experience is of course welcome, but not nessecary at all.

Please email together a t ourdomain

------
cturitzin
Bicycle Health |
[https://www.bicyclehealth.com/](https://www.bicyclehealth.com/) | REMOTE |
Mobile Engineer | Full-time Bicycle Health is a rapidly growing telemedicine
startup that provides Medication Assisted Treatment for individuals struggling
with opioid use. Our mission is to improve access and treatment for patients
with substance use disorders and to provide comprehensive care through
telemedicine.

* We've experienced recent rapid growth due to the shift to telemedicine * We recently closed our first round of funding * We're looking for an engineer to build mobile apps for our patients to better manage their treatment

Contact Chris, chris@bicyclehealth.com. Full job description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A1fbinX8MFwpPBcz5-8Y9ORo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A1fbinX8MFwpPBcz5-8Y9ORo0fG2YiaDckvVEuUOutA/edit?usp=sharing)

------
StaceyLi123
Canix| SF or REMOTE | Engineer | Full-time | www.canix.com

Canix is building the first generation of modern software for the burgeoning
cannabis industry. We help our customers overcome daunting compliance
regulation, sell more product, and optimize their day to day operations—from
cultivation, to processing, to distribution.

Our engineering team comprises six engineers formerly of Uber, Coinbase,
Facebook, etc. and we're seeking a full-stack engineer to join them. We're
rapidly expanding across both geographies and verticals, and we need new
features and increased scalability to support this expansion.

Tech Stack: React, GraphQL, React-Native, Ruby on Rails, Postgres.

You can get more information on the job here:
[https://angel.co/company/canix/jobs/661385-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/company/canix/jobs/661385-software-engineer)

------
vibhav
StackRox | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Visa | [https://www.stackrox.com/job-
board/](https://www.stackrox.com/job-board/)

StackRox is a Sequoia-backed startup that helps secure container and
Kubernetes environments at scale. The StackRox Kubernetes Security Platform
enables security and DevOps teams to enforce their compliance and security
policies across the entire container life cycle, from build to deploy to
runtime.

We are looking for talented frontend, backend, and full stack engineers to
join our team. We have a modern tech stack, including React, Redux, Golang,
gRPC, and GraphQL. We’re a small but mighty team, so you’ll be responsible for
architecting, building, and maintaining core components of the StackRox
product. We encourage growth, support your personal and professional
development, and promote from within. We’d love to hear from you!

You can apply on our job board or reach out to me if you have any questions:
vibhav@stackrox.com.

------
aravindet
Nektar | Full-time | Node.js / React | Remote

We're building digital assistants to help people at work. Our business model
is B2B SaaS.

On the frontend, we're building delightful mobile apps for iOS and Android
using React Native and an intuitive no-code workflow builder using React. On
the backend, we're building a knowledge graph populated by a flexible data
ingestion pipeline and feeding a powerful workflow engine, all of which are in
Node.js. We're looking for engineers who would like to work on some
combination of these.

The company is only five months old, and we are looking for engineer #5 in our
all-remote team (the other four are in Singapore, Jakarta, Bangalore and Ho
Chi Minh City). While we're early stage, we have a prototype already piloting
with users in India, Singapore and the US, and we have a runway of about two
years.

We prefer people who can work East-Asia (UTC+8) hours as we still rely quite a
bit on synchronous communication.

I'm a founder and the CTO. Email careers@nektar.ai to apply.

------
mollahosseini
Twitter Cortex | SF or US-based Remote | FULLTIME | Sr. Applied ML/NLP
Engineer

The Natural Language Processing (NLP) Signals team is part of Cortex, the
central machine learning organization at Twitter. Cortex’s mission is to
empower internal teams to efficiently leverage machine learning by providing
platform, modeling and research expertise while advancing the ML technologies
within Twitter.

We tackle Twitter specific challenges in the NLP domain such as the real-time,
ever changing nature of our data and limited context. We apply and advance
state of the art natural language processing techniques to invent new models
and systems that can be used to improve various Twitter experiences for our
customers.

Requirements:

\- Post-graduate or PhD in Computer Science or Machine Learning related degree
with a focus on NLP; or equivalent work experience in the field

\- 3+ years NLP applied research experience, preferably experience applying
NLP research to real-world problems in the industry

\- Experience in building production ML models and understanding of inference
challenges at scale

\- Good theoretical grounding in core machine learning concepts and techniques

\- Ability to perform comprehensive literature reviews and provide critical
feedback on state-of-the-art solutions and how they may fit to different
operating constraints

\- Experience with a number of ML techniques and frameworks, e.g., data
discretization, normalization, sampling, linear regression, decision trees,
SVMs, deep neural networks, etc.

\- Familiarity with one or more deep learning software frameworks such as
Tensorflow, PyTorch

If you are interested in joining a team at the intersection of NLP and product
@twitter with executives standing up for their employee and rights, please
reach out alim@twitter.com

------
escot
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Principal Architect, Site Reliability Engineer, Engineering Manager Menlo
Park, CA | [https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE Hey there,
want to help scientists define and run experiments in code?

We make it possible to program science experiments and run them in the cloud.
We do this by providing a language (autprotocol.org) and a runtime (scheduler
+ robotics) accessible via API. We're a bit like AWS but for robots, not
computers, and have availability regions in the Bay Area and San Diego with
more to come.

Tech stack includes: Scala, RabbitMQ, Postgres, Ruby/Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, AWS, Terraform.

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
matthewmacleod
BotsAndUs | Senior software engineer | London, UK | Full-time | On-site |
[https://botsandus.com](https://botsandus.com)

BotsAndUs are building the next generation of autonomous robotics technology
to help organisations harness the power of real time data and become more
efficient in driving their operations and customer engagements.

We have developed and successfully deployed our own hardware and software
platforms, and are now looking for passionate and ambitious minds to
significantly scale up our technical expertise.

We're currently hiring for a senior software engineer to help us design and
build the platforms that support our robots. This includes working on systems
like secure peer-to-peer networks, customer web applications for interacting
with their deployments, and integrations with customers' existing systems. We
mostly use Go and Ruby in our stack, but we're particularly interested in
generalists who are happy to work with a variety of suitable tools and
languages.

As a company, we’re definitely in the start-up phase of our life – we’re a
small VC-funded team, but we have a great platform in an advanced stage of
development. You’ll play a significant role in shaping the future of our
products, culture, and engineering team, and will receive a market-rate salary
with some interesting problems to work on.

If you're interested, please check out more details about this role at
[https://www.indeed.co.uk/job/senior-software-
engineer-0420dd...](https://www.indeed.co.uk/job/senior-software-
engineer-0420dd0d33b5e925) – you can find out more about our team at
[https://www.botsandus.com/about](https://www.botsandus.com/about) or reach
out to me directly on matt@botsandus.com if you've got any questions!

------
AleksandraJasek
Highrise | REMOTE | Backend Engineer | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/highrise](https://jobs.lever.co/highrise)

Highrise is a mobile game and community that generates meaningful human
connections on a massive scale. In Highrise, people can make avatars, design
art and environments and meet new friends. We are building on the spirit of
applications like Animal Crossing, The Sims, Minecraft, Habbo Hotel and Second
Life.

We are looking for an experienced Backend/DevOps Engineer who will focus on
backend development in Python and will be working on reliability, efficiency
and scalability of our systems. As a member of our small team you will have a
lot of independence and responsibilities.

Read more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/highrise/b02678e8-94f3-4de8-8759-07ff0...](https://jobs.lever.co/highrise/b02678e8-94f3-4de8-8759-07ff0bb39f2c)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | full-time senior hires | Sydney | PERMANENT, ONSITE (post COVID19,
remote currently), VISA

[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

Recruiting across lots of roles (check out out our careers page above) -
including Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android, UX Design, Digital Design, Product,
Growth, Data Science and more.

Engineering stacks: backend = scalable Java services, web = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin.

Australia's fastest growing startup. We're taking over the world of design and
content creation with a product loved by millions of people around the world.

Come work with some of the best people in the industry doing the best work of
their lives.

Feel free to ping me scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions on
what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing in engineering, design
& product.

Permanent & onsite in Australia post COVID19, remote until then

------
sproefke
Truveris | Senior SE, Senior Python Data Engineer | Fulltime | WFH, DC-Boston
corridor | www.truveris.com

Truveris is hiring senior engineers to join the Data & Engineering teams, to
help us build out our new data and analytics platform and to continue work on
improving our pharmacy benefits suite. You would work in a fast-paced, cross-
functional, agile team that is helping build a new analytic functionality to
allow Truveris better perform client analyses at scale. Some tech we love:
Python, any python web or data frameworks, react, postgresql, spark, AWS,
linux.

Office is based in NYC but we are open to employees who prefer to WFH within
Eastern Standard Timezone (EST). Unfortunately, due to strict HIPAA
compliance, we cannot hire full time employees who reside outside of the U.S.

Please email Sarah at sproefke@truveris.com to apply or check out all our
openings at [https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Backend, DevOps | San Francisco, CA or Lehi, UT | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai) Nightfall is a data
security startup dedicated to helping enterprises discover, classify, and
protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint - their corporate SaaS,
data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
kirubakaran
Histre | Full-Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Histre is "Effortless Knowledge Base". The core idea is that the signals that
users generate as they go about their day on the web can be put to good use
for them. Right now it visualizes their research path, save notes and
highlights, collaborate with teams, and such things related to creating and
maintaining a knowledge base semi-automatically. We have ambitious plans for
where we want to take the product.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer. We're specifically
looking for Django and JavaScript expertise, with skills to build robust
systems. Experience with browser extension development, PostgreSQL, and
Elastic Stack would be a big bonus.

Please apply here: [https://histre.com/jobs/](https://histre.com/jobs/) or
email us at hiring@histre.com

------
sndigital
Springer Nature | Java/Kotlin Developer | London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://sndigital.springernature.com/](https://sndigital.springernature.com/)

At SN Digital we maintain and deliver millions of articles used by
researchers, scientists and students around the globe. We offer a non-
hierarchical environment where everyone can contribute meaningfully to the
direction of the products and the department. We believe in continuously
delivering high quality solutions to our customers, and empowering teams to do
this. You'll be able to see your work go live, usually immediately, to
millions of visitors around the globe. All our software is built iteratively.
XP and Kanban heavily influence our flavour of agile and if something isn't
working, we change it.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Java / Kotlin developers (permanent)
    

Contact: Greg.Goorwitch@springernature.com

------
othibaut
Contextual Genomics | Vancouver, BC, Canada | On-Site | Software Developer &
Devops Engineer

We partner clinics and hospitals, offering a cancer diagnosis and treatment
recommendation platform, helping to democratize better access to better
outcomes for cancer patients. Our assays can work from blood samples, making
them very suited to these times when patients may not have the ability to go
to hospital. Our installed base is growing and there is a lot to do to make
our product and bioinformatics pipeline ever better!

Our tech is largely open-stack, with a lot of Python, Javascript, Django, AWS
EC2, Ansible, Docker...

Our team is small so there is the chance to make a big impact and improving
outcomes for people out there suffering from Cancer! Check the roles and apply
here:
[https://contextualgenomics.com/careers](https://contextualgenomics.com/careers)

Or send me (Olivier) questions by writing to thibauto (at
contextualgenomics.com)

~~~
othibaut
I got my own email wrong, oopsie! Too late to edit apparently. othibaut (at
contextualgenomics.com)

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-Time Shield AI is an
artificial intelligence robotics company building products for the national
security sector and first responders. We are searching for people ready to
rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art technology
alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \-- Android
Developer -- Artificial Intelligence: Staff Software Engineer C++ -- Embedded
Software Engineer -- Scene Understanding -- Senior Machine Learning Engineer
-- Core Engineering Services -- DevOps -- Automation -- Software Engineer --
Production Technician

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
nsarafa
Your Super | Full Time | Venice, CA USA or Berlin, Germany | Onsite or Remote
| [https://yoursuper.com](https://yoursuper.com)

We're on mission to improve people's health with the power of super plants.
We’re a fast-growing company that’s redefining how people eat healthy food. By
providing our customers the cleanest and best tasting superfood mixes, we’re
helping them take back their health one smoothie at a time. If you’re a plant
lover, a go-getter, a creative thinker and a problem solver who’s up for a
challenge and wants a meaningful career — we want to meet you!

We're hiring for a number of positions...

\- VP of Growth \- Junior Graphic Designer \- Finance Controller \- Head of
Content \- Paid Social Manager - Facebook \- Performance Marketing Manager -
Paid Search \- Head of Supply Chain - US \- Planning Manager

[https://grnh.se/cb18a8e13us](https://grnh.se/cb18a8e13us)

------
jaaron
Singularity 6 | Software Engineers, Artists, Designers | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time, Onsite We're hiring!

Let's get a few details out up front:

For the duration of the health crisis, we've transitioned into a fully remote,
work-at-home environment. We can interview, hire and onboard you now. We're
stable, with money in the bank and we're not going anywhere. We expect all new
hires to onboard and work remotely until it's safe and reasonable to relocate
to Los Angeles.

Who are we?

We're a VC funded (a16z) game studio in the westside of LA dedicated to the
idea that online games can deliver deeper, more meaningful experiences.

With our first project, we’re exploring new styles of game design and tackling
difficult technical problems to create a game that’s beautiful and intricate,
delivering far more than superficial entertainment or basic wish fulfillment,
an experience that becomes a meaningful part of your life. Our vision is to
create a compelling virtual universe filled with rich and diverse gameplay
experiences and social interactions that will keep you playing for years,
evolving along with you and the rest of the community. We want our players to
feel valued as well as a true sense of belonging.

We're currently hiring across the board and specifically seeking:

\- Unreal Engine Game Engineers

\- Sr. Full Stack Engineers

\- SRE / DevOps

To learn more, check out our website and feel free to connect to me directly
on LinkedIn (please mention Hacker News!):

[https://www.singularity6.com/careers](https://www.singularity6.com/careers)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaaronfarr/)

------
Koekoeksklok
Bookarang | NLP/ML Engineer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://www.bookarang.com](https://www.bookarang.com)

Bookarang is an AI startup that is using NLP to build tomorrow's book
recommendation technology. Book retailers and libraries use our technology to
provide their readers with truly relevant and personal recommendations — not
on the basis of popularity or other people’s behaviour, but by using the
book’s content and the reader’s personal preferences as a starting point.

We're looking for people with experience in NLP to help us improve our
technology. Do you want to work on a large interesting dataset with a lot of
room to experiment with the latest technology in NLP, and do you share a love
for books? Don't hesitate to contact us!

[https://www.bookarang.com/en/](https://www.bookarang.com/en/)

------
willemave
Square | Senior Software Engineer, Square Appointments | ONSITE, Denver, or
REMOTE | [https://squ.re/3eGN8d0](https://squ.re/3eGN8d0)

We’re building out a cohesive set of scheduling APIs and product features to
help developers and merchants build ambitious products.

Square Appointments helps service professionals manage their calendar on the
go. With Square’s online scheduling software, customers can always get access
to their availability and confirm their appointments seamlessly online. Our
software is the point of sale for the merchants and a tool for them to manage
their time. As a senior engineer on Appointments, you will build products and
services that are inspiring, meaningful and will fundamentally change the
economy we know today. You will be responsible for technical architecture and
design for our product, working closely with our product, design and
engineering team.

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Any email id where should I send resume?

------
novalis78
ByteFederal | Full Stack Developer | Sarasota, FL | Full Time, Onsite |
www.bytefederal.com

Fast growing FinTech startup developing hardware and software for a fleet of
kiosks, made in the US. We also operate a network of "bank in a box" ATMs
across the US. Our mission is to bring banking services to the unbanked and
crypto to "Main Street". We are looking for an experienced engineer who enjoys
pushing the boundaries. US citizenship / green card required.

Languages include: PHP, Python, JS, C++, SQL. This position requires solid
understanding of consumer facing frontend design as well as serious Linux and
Python skills. Join us on the Florida Suncoast with lovely beaches, perfect
for family life plus a very competitive salary. Flat management, no cubicles
and a laser focus on innovation defines our highly professional spirit.

Apply at jobs@bytefederal.com

------
patrickmro
Point (YC W19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.point.app](https://www.point.app)

Point is a YC-backed startup that is building new kind of spending tool that
enables people to earn relevant rewards on all their transactions while
avoiding debt and over-spending.

We are currently in invite-only beta and have already been featured on the top
page of the App Store, processed millions of dollars in transactions, and
partnered with 20+ brands for our benefits.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/point](https://www.keyvalues.com/point)

Here are our open roles:

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/11acaae5-2c6f-4cc3-9c6e-9dc63a0ec34e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce93...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/8f8a7f2e-d1dd-4dc3-9b91-fce9328ac3e2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior React Native Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a...](https://jobs.lever.co/getpoint/4cdeaefb-0ee7-44bb-be52-d051a23acda4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

Tech Stack:

Node.js, Express, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, Docker and Lambda in AWS. We also have
a strong bias towards a micro-service architecture.

React Native, TypeScript,Apollo client (GraphQL), and Jest testing framework.

------
ruturaj
Yup | Senior Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE, San Francisco | Fulltime |
[https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036603003](https://yup.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=4036603003)
Looking for a Fullstack (Vue.js, Rails, Node/AWS Lambdas, Postgres) engineer
to take full ownership of multiple user-facing and internal products.

Yup is an education technology company that was founded on a simple yet
powerful vision: empower every student to learn. Yup provides remote math
tutoring for K-12 students with unlimited, 24/7 access. We believe in
equitable access to academic resources, and our product aims to promote long-
term academic success. Yup is proudly backed by Stanford University’s StartX
and Sesame Street’s VC, Sesame Workshop. Yup has provided academic support to
over a million students across the USA, and is available worldwide.

------
jairajs89
Substack (W18) | Full stack engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://substack.com](https://substack.com)

Substack lets writers start their own subscription publication - think paid
blog/newsletter - where writers' and readers' incentives are aligned.

Over 100k people pay to subscribe to publications, and top writers are making
six figures.

We use Node, Express, and Postgres on top of Heroku. React for frontend.
Simple & effective so we can focus on solving problems for users.

We are 12 people. We raised a series A from a16z last summer and are
thoughtfully building our early team. Two of our three founders are technical
(the other is a writer) and we're looking for folks to work along side us,
shipping things that touch thousands of writers and millions of readers.

Come join us!
[https://jobs.lever.co/substackinc](https://jobs.lever.co/substackinc)

------
tryprospect
Prospect | Java Backend Engineer | Full Time | Waterloo, Canada OR Fully
Remote (Anywhere) | [https://tryprospect.com](https://tryprospect.com)

We're a startup building a lead generation tool that intelligently sources
contact data right inside of your web browser in real-time.

The best sales teams from the top tech companies in the world use Prospect to
crush their sales targets.

We are profitable and self-funded (no VCs or investors). We have sane working
hours; we don't work weekends, take ample time off, and work ~8 hours a day.

# Hiring For

\- Java Backend Engineer:
[https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/A8C74AEC5F/](https://apply.workable.com/tryprospect/j/A8C74AEC5F/)

# Perks

\- Work remotely or from our office in Waterloo -- your choice

\- Catered lunches every day and snacks at the office

\- Vacation travel spending allowance

# How to Apply

Apply through the link above and mention "Hacker News" somewhere in your cover
letter

------
pjzedalis
Array | REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Full-time |
[https://www.array.io](https://www.array.io)

Growing fintech in the B2B credit reporting/data space. We were born out of
our B2C sister company that has been growing year over year. We have an
experienced and innovative CEO driving us into new spaces and we need your
help.

We are still working on our website, branding, etc. but revenue growth is
strong and we have nearly two dozen developers and ops personnel. We have
several positions available and looking for remote workers to help us fill
them:

\- Senior VMWare Infrastructure Engineer (NSX, vSAN, ESXi) \- DevOps Engineer
(Docker, Kubernetes) \- Frontend Developer (React/Next, litElement) \-
Infrastructure/DevOps Project Manager

Send me an email found in my profile with your LinkedIn, resume, and if we
seem like a match I'll get you fast tracked through the interview process.

~~~
buildawesome
Your website is returning a 502.

Edit: seems to be up now!

------
AtlasAI
Atlas AI | Palo Alto, CA | Engineers, PM, Sales, Eng Director| Full-Time| Non-
remote| [https://www.atlasai.co/index.html](https://www.atlasai.co/index.html)
Atlas AI generates actionable insights for international development purposes
in Africa. Our data products leverage modern ML/AI models in order to aid
business enterprises as well as NGOs in making well-informed decisions. We are
looking for experienced, credentialed AI Engineers, GIS Engineers, Engineering
management, and product managers, who are comfortable on small-teams and in
start-up environments. A passion for Africa and international development is
also a plus. Email me at: Zach@atlasai.us Apply here:
[https://www.atlasai.co/careers-atlasai.html](https://www.atlasai.co/careers-
atlasai.html)

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to hr@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | REMOTE or
San Francisco, CA

\----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
Our first product is a presentation tool which enables anyone to quickly build
clean, modern, and professionally-designed slides. Try out our product at
beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta
Ventures, and First Round Capital. We launched in February 2018 and have been
growing quickly.

\----

Qualifications

* Strong knowledge of client side and server side Javascript

* 5+ years professional web application programming experience

\----

Stack: JavaScript, React, Express, Firebase, Google Cloud

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, and an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup. Please send an email to ben@beautiful.ai
with "WHOISHIRING" in the subject line, with your resume/CV, and a little bit
about yourself and relevant experience. No recruiters please.

------
domscafidi1
Thinknum | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite/Remote | Visa
Sponsorship | New York

Thinknum creates datasets from a broad array of public online sources,
capturing ephemeral information on the products, operating markets and labor
markets of 400,000+ global companies across sectors, and provides rich
toolsets for extracting intelligence. Last year, we closed a $11.6M round.

Thinknum is looking for an experienced SRE to join the team in our NYC office.

Requirements:

* An obsession for building scalable, performant, and fault tolerant products

* Experience automating cloud infrastructure using tools such as Ansible, AWS Cloudformation, etc.

* Previous experience enforcing standard development processes through a proper CI workflow

* Basic programming skills

* Degree in Computer Science or related preferred

* Knowledge and experience with AWS

Interested? Apply here:
[https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm](https://tinyurl.com/tvfpemm) or drop us a line:
dominic.scafidi@thinknum.com

------
codenlearn
Picktrace ([http://picktrace.com/careers/](http://picktrace.com/careers/)) |
Glendale, CA | YC S15 | Senior Product Manager, Senior Devops Engineer, Senior
Front-end Engineer, Senior Android Engineer | Fulltime | OnSite

PickTrace (YC S15) is striving to transform agriculture. We help agricultural
producers thrive in a time when regulatory, labor market, trade, and
environmental pressures are increasingly challenging. Our software provides
growers with real-time insights so they can improve their operations’
efficiency and compliance. Our customer obsession ensures that we solve real
pain points, modernizing and transforming the world’s oldest and most
fundamental industry – agriculture.

We are growing our team and are looking for

Senior Product Manager:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAGjG1Wzt8AiFpE)

Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAGjM3iF6f3Yemu)

Senior Front-end Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAGjJhPAY8arNXp)

Senior Android Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/picktracecom/view/P_AAAAAAFAAGjIOyLdBFh-m8)

See and apply to open roles and/or email me: chaitanya.vemprala at
picktrace.com

------
nperellon
Bridebook ([https://bridebook.co.uk/)|](https://bridebook.co.uk/\)|) Multiple
Positions | London, UK | REMOTE | Full-time

Bridebook is an investor-backed technology company serving as the UK's leading
wedding planning app and website. Since launching in 2016, we now have 1 in 2
engaged couples planning their wedding on Bridebook. This is a particularly
exciting time to join a vibrant and driven team.

Open positions:

\- Senior Backend Developer (Remote - EU timezone only). You will be
responsible for a key part of our mission, and provide the strongest possible
base for accelerating and scaling our product in the near future. See
[https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer-
eu...](https://bridebookcouk.homerun.co/senior-backend-developer-eu...).

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 7 person team

* Over 600 customers, including industry-leading companies like MongoDB, Facebook, Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

Why work at Canny: [https://canny.io/blog/work-at-
canny/](https://canny.io/blog/work-at-canny/)

------
isawatson-squad
Squad | NYC or Remote | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.withyoursquad.com/](https://www.withyoursquad.com/)

We are highly passionate about the future of social, and our product helps
people make & scale genuine connections. Lean team, but VC-backed and scaling.

We are hiring a Senior Full Stack Engineer to help us continue on our growth
path. And we're ideally looking for someone who'd like to grow into a more
senior tech role. Fluency in JS is preferred. We also use React Native,
Node.js, AWS and MongoDB.

If you're also passionate about social and wanting to be on the ground level
of something really exciting, we'd love to hear from you.

Senior Full Stack Engineer -
[https://www.withyoursquad.com/careers](https://www.withyoursquad.com/careers)

------
emilycanarelli
Assured Information Security (AIS) is a cyber and information security company
with 10 office locations across the United States. From testing drones and
searching for vulnerabilities in software to building tools for the cyber
warfighter, AIS leads groundbreaking efforts with emphasis on research,
entrepreneurship and innovation.

We have multiple open positions for software engineers, reverse engineers,
network engineers, intelligence analysts and more.

Click here for our current openings: [https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-openings/)

We also have a hacking challenge for anyone who might want to have some fun
and test their skills:
[https://hack.ainfosec.com/](https://hack.ainfosec.com/).

~~~
yobananaboy
Just hit 730 points and submitted my email, thanks for posting the challenge!
Looking forward to hearing back from your HR team :D

~~~
emilycanarelli
Great! Awesome score. Thanks for checking it out :)

------
casa_hiring
Casa | Engineering, Sales & Marketing | REMOTE | Full Time | Cryptoassets &
Cybersecurity [https://www.keys.casa](https://www.keys.casa)

Casa is the secure home for your bitcoin. We help people around the world
secure their bitcoin by holding their own private keys, without the headache
and anxiety about losing their funds.

We are looking for a Full Stack Engineer to help us build the future of
protecting Bitcoin, data, and personal privacy. You will work closely with our
product and engineering teams to build new features, integrations, and
improvements for our web apps. This role is fully remote with the occasional
in-person team retreat.

Some Required Skills: -Significant experience with front-end JavaScript
frameworks (particularly ES6 and Vue or React), CSS preprocessors, and Flexbox

-Experience with NodeJS

-Experience writing tests and utilizing front end testing frameworks

-Knowledge of API design and best-practices, caching, resiliency, HTTP, REST

-Demonstrable knowledge of secure coding practices

You can find more information about the engineering position here:
[https://angel.co/company/casa/jobs/805229-full-stack-
enginee...](https://angel.co/company/casa/jobs/805229-full-stack-engineer)

We are also looking for leads in Sales and Marketing:

* Sales lead: experience implementing efficient sales processes, creating & leading outbound sales campaigns. Knowledge of Bitcoin is a plus. Will report to CEO.

* Marketing lead: growth marketer, track record of growing startups with demonstrated product/market fit. Will report to CEO.

If you think you are a strong fit for one of these positions, please shoot us
an email at jobs [at] team [dot] casa with the position title in the subject
line.

------
mistidoi
Relevant Healthcare Technologies | Various Engineering, Design, and Product
Roles | Full-time, Onsite | New York City |
[https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs](https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs)
Relevant builds workflow and analytics tools for healthcare non-profits that
provide care to the underserved in the US. We're a bootstrapped and mission-
driven company filled with passionate and lovely humans who are lucky to get
to work on interesting problems for unimpeachably good actors in the
healthcare space. Come join us! Our tech stack is PostgreSQL, Ruby, Rails,
React, d3.js, and weensy bit of Go.

One of our most recent projects was to build risk modeling tools to identify
patients at risk of adverse COVID-19 outcomes due to age and co-morbidities.

If you have any questions, reach out to me directly at
brandon@relevant.healthcare (no dot com).

Thanks!

------
willemlabu
Lick Home | Product Lead | Full-Time | ONSITE (Flexible WFH) | London, UK |
[https://www.lickhome.com](https://www.lickhome.com)

More information: [https://www.notion.so/Product-
Lead-e52a2284817147f1b669414d1...](https://www.notion.so/Product-
Lead-e52a2284817147f1b669414d18a80c3f)

Lick Home is a recently launched home decor brand targeting the $93bn global
paint & wallpaper market. We are looking for an experienced tech lead to help
us in-house our tech stack, and build a team.

Willem from Neverbland here, on behalf of our client. We’re helping to recruit
Lucas and Sam’s Product Lead to take ownership of the product we have built
and launched over the last few months. More about Neverbland, here:
[https://neverbland.com](https://neverbland.com)

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE |
Java / Scala / Linux Engineer, Medical Image Storage and Processing | Full
time

At Ambra Health we help the health care system solve complex problems with
storing and sharing medical imaging data (X-rays, CT's, etc), at locations
around the world - including many renowned health centers. This involves
managing a lot of medical data, getting it to the right place quickly and
reliably over the Internet - some very challenging and interesting engineering
problems.

We are looking for a Java and Scala developer with Linux experience to join
our remote-only image storage engineering team. This team works on the storage
and image-transforming services of our platform, which handle 8 billion (4PB)
medical images in data centers and cloud environments around the world. The
ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal supervision,
seasoned to make good productivity/coding/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Java (Scala is a bonus)

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

\- Must live in USA

Big plus if you've got any of these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format

\- Experience generating, debugging or hacking image formats (such as PNG,
JPEG, etc)

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

\- Experience with other systems languages (C, C++, Go, C#, etc)

Our hiring process is pretty painless - short introduction call, 1-hour phone
call with the team to get to know each other, then (if it works for you) a
paid part-time trial period to see if we like working together.

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

~~~
jedimaster02
Interesting posting. Would you accept Canadian applicant?

------
mpal14
Under Armour / MyFitnessPal | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

MyFitnessPal and Under Armour have teamed up to create Under Armour Connected
Fitness, a business unit dedicated to providing the technology needed to
train, perform and improve. Aimed at transforming fitness and performance,
Under Armour is committed to leveraging new and emerging digital technologies
to create unmatched consumer and member experiences, both online and in our
stores.

\---

We are currently looking for a:

Lead Backend Engineer (Scala experience is a huge plus)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655)

\---

Perks:

\- Competitive pay with bonus and equity

\- Health, vision, dental, and pet benefits

\- Paid time off and flexible working hours \- Catered lunches every day and
snacks

\- Lots of UA gear

\- 401k

\- Wellness and volunteer programs

If you have any questions or are interested, email
michelle.pal@underarmour.com

------
imadev
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA and Remote | Full Time | 13 engineering jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We have pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

TypeScript | Java | AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Tensorflow | Spark
| Jupyter | Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:
[https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs](https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs)

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | Santa Monica, CA or
New York, NY | Full Time | Onsite (Remote during COVID-19) | $120-$180k At
Sure, our mission is to improve every aspect of insurance. Our teams have
created the experiences that are changing how current and future generations
get protected.

We're looking for team members who are big thinkers in all areas, including
Backend, Frontend, Data, Devops, Design, Marketing, BD, Technical Account
Management, and Product Management.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React), Backend/Server (Python), Devops (AWS),
Product Designers (Figma), Product Managers, QA Engineers, Technical Account
Managers, etc.

Get in touch: [https://jobs.lever.co/sure](https://jobs.lever.co/sure)

PS: We have previously hired folks who reached out via HN. It really works!

~~~
Aaronstotle
Applied, hoping I can add to your HN success!

------
psb31
Prolific (YC S19) | Software Engineer Back End, Front End, Full Stack | |
Engineer Manager | Analytics Engineer | Remote, UK/EU & London, UK |
[https://www.prolific.co/](https://www.prolific.co/) |
[https://prolific.breezy.hr/](https://prolific.breezy.hr/)

Prolific connects people to facilitate world-changing research. We're a fast
growing remote team of ~30 looking to change how online research is done.

We us Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Celery, Redis, MongoDB and
Postgres, with Vue.js on the front-end. We're looking for some ambitious
product focused engineers to help us scale.

Learn more @ [https://prolific.breezy.hr/](https://prolific.breezy.hr/) or
email me phelim @ prolific.co (CTO & Founder)

------
mfarmstead
Farmstead | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE

Our mission at Farmstead is to make fresh, high-quality food accessible to
everyone. We’re a new delivery-only grocer that’s re-inventing grocery from
the ground up.

We have a fully-remote engineering team of three people currently and are
looking to add a couple senior full-stack engineers with experience building
solutions for complex and demanding environments. In addition to the customer
website, we build applications to power procurement, warehouse, pick-pack and
delivery.

Our tech stack is React and Rails with Postgres running on Heroku. See our
posting for more details, and note that while the posting is written with an
emphasis on front-end skills, we have equal need for someone with deep back-
end skills.

Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/73fea0c93us](https://grnh.se/73fea0c93us)

------
renaudr
Impaakt | Full Stack Dev | Geneva, Switzerland | Fulltime & Onsite, though you
can work a large portion from your remote home | impaakt.com

We are a well-funded startup working on sustainable finance. Our community
contributes impact information about what companies are doing and the impact
they have on the planet and society --> [https://www.impaakt.com/how-it-
works](https://www.impaakt.com/how-it-works)

Team of 10, of which 3 in tech (you, another dev and me data science). Both
co-founders have many years of experience in banking -- they have a solid
plan, and also understand that our tech team is key to successfully executing
our plan.

Our userbase is growing fast, so we need your help -- especially on the
backend. Speaking of which, we use Angular1 and Laravel/MySQL.

Just send me an email renaud at apache.org to start a conversation.

------
erex78
August Health | Experienced Software Engineers, Designer | San Francisco or
REMOTE | Full time

We're working on a new company to improve how people age in our country.

A demographic "perfect storm" is brewing over the next 25 years: (1) the 80+
population will double to more than 30 million people, (2) the family
caregiver ratio will almost cut in half (and is further hurt as more children
move away from their parents), and (3) as life expectancy rises, people are
living for years with complex health issues and disability.

And annual long term care costs are about $400 billion _today_. Our goal is to
make a significant difference in care quality for elders and put a dent in
healthcare costs in the country.

-

We're looking for some founding engineers to join us, both frontend and
backend - especially those with several years of experience building and
shipping complex applications. Our team has a pretty technical background and
we like to balance building thoughtfully with getting things shipped.

We recognize the power of design and are also planning to have a designer as
one of our first full time hires. We're looking for an end-to-end product
designer who can span user-research to full resolution mocks.

Please email erez AT augusthealth.com.

-

Prior to this, we cofounded and sold a big-data mapping company, Mapsense, to
Apple. Our team of 5 has a strong technical background and also includes a
physician with years of experience with geriatric patients. We recently raised
a round of financing from tier-1 VCs.

The first few hires for a company set the engineering practices, philosophy,
culture for the future - and we are looking for people who are excited by
these parts of company building in addition to the technical parts.

We're using scala and react for those that like to search for keywords, but it
probably shouldn't be that important.

~~~
Kunigaikstis
How would I apply?

~~~
erex78
Oh yeah, forgot that! Let me update..

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Senior Backend Engineer
| Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE AND REMOTE FIRST COMPANY |
$150k 1099

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and React.JS. We are looking for a
senior backend developer. Experience in Ruby, Javascript, Proxies, CAPTCHA
solving, or Browser tech are definitely pulses.

Awesome work environment: We do continuous integration, continuous
deployments, code reviews, code pairings, profit sharing, and most of
communication is async via GitHub. We also value transparency and are a proud
organizational member of the EFF.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
blakenomad
SideShift.ai | Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://sideshift.ai](https://sideshift.ai)

SideShift.ai, the no sign up crypto exchange is hiring a Full Stack Engineer.

If you enjoy working between the front and back end, this role is for you. To
slot in with our stack we are looking for someone who has strong experience
with React, TypeScript, GraphQL (with Apollo) and Android/iOS mobile
experience (React Native or Swift and Java/Kotlin). As our team is tight-knit
and growing, you will have an integral role in shaping what SideShift.ai
becomes.

Join us and build automated cryptocurrency services that don't suck.

APPLY: [https://angel.co/company/sideshift-ai/jobs/829995-full-
stack...](https://angel.co/company/sideshift-ai/jobs/829995-full-stack-
engineer)

------
jasonrchaves
Epirus | Electrical, Mechanical, and Systems Engineers (and others) | Los
Angeles | On-site | Full-Time

Epirus is a venture-backed startup specializing in agile development of
advanced defense systems. Our team combines decades of aerospace & defense
experience with Silicon Valley innovation in order to address 21st century
threats, such as drones and other asymmetric technologies.

We're growing fast, with great investor and customer support. We just moved
into a new office/warehouse facility where we're building our first full-scale
product, and we've got multiple new product lines in the works. Come help us
build some awesome, innovative products and have fun with the exciting demos
we put on for our customers!

Learn more at
[https://www.epirussystems.com/careers](https://www.epirussystems.com/careers)

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Engineering Manager, Security Engineer, Product Manager | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building Universal Code Search so developers can focus on
solving problems instead of struggling to find and understand code.

Sourcegraph search helps developers find and discover code by providing the
ability to quickly search across all code using regular expressions and
advanced filters. Sourcegraph code intelligence helps developers navigate and
understand code by providing hover tooltips, go-to-definition, and find-
references, when viewing code on Sourcegraph or on a code host (via our
browser extension). Sourcegraph campaigns enable developers to fix and evolve
code at scale by automating search-and-replace and running arbitrary tools
across massive codebases.

We are a completely transparent company and you can learn more about how we
operate by reading our handbook:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook).
Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes.

We are an equal opportunity workplace and our all-remote team is spread across
the world. We embrace diversity and welcome people from all backgrounds and
communities.

We just raised a $23M Series B ([https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-
invested-in-sourceg...](https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-invested-in-
sourcegraph-5ace28317e3d)) and are growing our team to keep up with customer
demand (some of our customers are listed on our homepage). If you want to make
software development more accessible to everyone, come join us!

Apply to one of our many open roles here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
imti
Scope ([https://scopeinc.com](https://scopeinc.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Onsite)

It's been a wild 4 months going from no product to white board diagrams to
sketch mockups to MVP and finally validating our product.

Now we're looking to expand the team.

Who are we? Scope helps software companies run their implementation on
autopilot. We're building a marketplace to connect software companies who need
implementation help to freelancers / dev shops who want repeatable projects.

Not an engineer? We're always looking for great people in sales, marketing,
and product.

Sounds interesting? Send me an email with your resume or linkedin:
imti@scopeinc.com

[https://www.scopeinc.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.scopeinc.com/careers/senior-software-engineer)

------
iota12
Wooga | Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Senior Soft Engineer and many more |
Full-time | Berlin, Germany | VISA

At Wooga, we want to create joyful experiences that awaken our players’ desire
to see what happens next. We want to provide a place for them to become part
of exciting worlds and touch their hearts with our stories, in which their
actions drive the stories forward. We're based in the heart of Berlin, where
about 200 employees from around the world work together to create high quality
story-driven casual games.

\- Hiring for Data Scientist, Game Analysts, Designers and many others

\- Open positions : [https://grnh.se/d30c6c891](https://grnh.se/d30c6c891)

\- If you have questions please feel free to reach
naman[dot]gupta[at]wooga[dot]com

------
asoto
Interview Schedule | Remote (USA) | Full Time |
[https://interviewschedule.com/careers/](https://interviewschedule.com/careers/)

Want to join a lean, ambitious, and fast growing startup? Interview Schedule
is changing how teams hire. Our first product streamlines recruiting
scheduling and coordination, saving teams hundreds of hours a month. We
support fast-growing companies like Gusto, Segment, and Twitch. We have our
sights set on making hiring a great experience for recruiters, hiring
managers, and candidates. We’re building the platform to engage these key
stakeholders and fix the $200 billion per year hiring industry.

We found product-market fit, have strong revenue growth, and are well funded
by top tier investors. This is an exceptional opportunity to transform an
industry with powerful and easy to use products customers love. We offer
competitive bay area salaries no matter where you're located, along with
significant equity and full benefits.

Open Roles

\- Product Designer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/interviewschedulecom/view/P_AAAAAAIAAFWBL6Ag_SSxHs?trackingTag=hackerNews)

What We Offer

\- Autonomy, impact, and ownership. As an early employee you’ll shape the
product direction and company values.

\- Competitive salary and significant equity in a fast growing, early stage
startup.

\- Remote employment - work where you want, when you want.

\- Generous vacation policy - take time whenever you need to recharge.
Building a lasting company is a marathon, not a sprint.

\- Top-notch healthcare, dental, and vision coverage. Along with life and
disability insurance.

\- Annual company retreat, generous computer and home office budget, and
continuing education allowance.

------
mphil4
The Sensible Code Company | Remote (based within 2 hour flight of UK) | Senior
Software Engineer | Full-time

Sensible Code is looking for a senior software engineer to work on Cantabular
which is being used by the Office for National Statistics for dissemination
process improvement for the 2021 Census.

Golang or C/C++ desirable.

May involve development of performance critical code. Participation in all
stages of the software lifecycle using GitHub flow. Technologies include: Go,
HTML, CSS, Python, JavaScript / TypeScript, Linux, Docker, Git and AWS. Remote
working with use of office space in Belfast. Some on-site customer visits and
events as necessary

Your skills are: \- Experience with TDD and comfortable writing extensive
tests \- Enthusiastic about developing Clean Code \- Some experience of Linux
systems administration \- Can write clear documents and speak effectively with
clients \- Good understanding of low level software concepts such as memory
management and data representation \- Experience with a range of software
technologies and languages \- Ability and desire to master new languages and
tools \- Minimum 5 years experience

You’ll be responsible for designing solutions to meet customer needs,
delivering a level of quality of which you are proud, investigating and
resolving issues and bugs, regularly communicating with team members and
customers both online and face to face.

We use Slack, GSuite, GitHub and we use Linux locally for development. We have
balanced lives, exact working times are flexible. We offer a generous 30 days
plus public holidays (38 total). We are all based within 2 hour flight time of
the UK

Salary to €74,000 based on experience and pro-rata for part-time

To apply, send your CV and telephone number to jobs@sensiblecode.io quoting
scjob24 in the subject line (no agencies). Closing date: July 31st 2020

[https://medium.com/@SensibleCode/job-senior-software-
enginee...](https://medium.com/@SensibleCode/job-senior-software-engineer-
golang-or-c-c-desirable-191aad29bf47)

------
megaversebe
Megaverse | Team lead - PHP - Laravel | Remote (Europe) | Fulltime - EU
Timezone

We are an early stage (profitable) startup. Megaverse builds products for the
adult entertainment industry to make sure adult workers have awesome tools to
maximize their income.

Currently, we are a team of 3, but looking to grow fast. Before we can grow
fast we need to grow slow and make sure the right people are at the base of
the company.

You will be responsible for making sure the right processes are in place. Once
the foundation is built, you will be responsible for scaling your team.

Did you ever dream of shaping a company with your talent? Now it's time! You
will be at the core of a new (profitable) startup.

You can find the full job offer here: [https://megaverse.be/php-team-
lead.html](https://megaverse.be/php-team-lead.html)

------
derivrecruit
Deriv.com | Onsite (Malaysia) or Remote | Technical Writer |
[https://deriv.com/careers/](https://deriv.com/careers/)

Description: You will combine your excellent command of English and your
strong understanding of the technology we use to produce well-structured,
concise, and easy-to-understand technical documentation as well as project and
architectural plans.

Responsibilities: Develop an in-depth understanding of our products and
services to condense information into simple, accurate, and polished documents
tailored to their target audience. Document our current and intended future
systems and software architecture. Produce coding standards, training manuals,
and other technical documents for our Back-end, Front-end, Quants, Business
Intelligence, and Quality Assurance teams as well as for the third-party
developers who use our API. Refine and polish engineer-generated documents and
open source projects to imbue them with clarity and consistency. Work with
project managers to create detailed technical guidelines for achieving our
short-term and long-term goals. Generate documentation for our internal and
public-facing APIs. Identify and remedy content gaps and requirements to
insert visual aids such as diagrams or videos to assist comprehension. Set the
standard for our technical documentation by creating a technical style guide
that can be followed across the company. Make sure that production and
publication of content are technically accurate, well-written, and easily
understandable.

Minimum qualifications: Good fundamental knowledge of software development,
preferably with the programming languages, platforms, and systems that we use,
such as Perl, Python, PHP, C/C++, Go, Ruby, Redis, Docker, Kubernetes, and AWS
Familiarity with relational database design and/or open-source RDBMS systems
such as MySQL and PostgreSQL Good knowledge of Linux and other open-source
platforms Outstanding written and verbal communication skills and excellent
command of English More than 3 years of experience in technical content
creation

------
trueaccjobs
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA and Remote | Full Time | 13 engineering jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We have pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

TypeScript | Java | AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Tensorflow | Spark
| Jupyter | Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:
[https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs](https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs)

------
ian0
InfraDigital | Multiple Roles | Indonesia VISA or REMOTE | Full-time & Part-
Time | [https://infradigital.io](https://infradigital.io)

We are rolling out financial and data services to middle-low income schools
accross Indonesia to assist them to better manage their cashflow and
accelerate adoption of digital tools. We also run the largest educational
payments processing network in Indonesia and founded and assist a non profit
that focuses on transparent management of funds in education.

We are looking for a head of product, senior full-stack engineer and a head of
partnerships (Indonesian language fluency required for this last one). We also
maybe have a part time role for an experienced bookkeeper / SME CFO to lead a
small team.

Email me ian@infradigital.io if interested

------
entee
Anagenex | Onsite | San Francisco | Lead ML Engineer, Computational Chemist

We are a seed stage biotechnology company building a novel platform for drug
discovery focusing on difficult targets. Machine learning has struggled in
early stage drug discovery efforts because most of these efforts do not have
enough data for the models to parse. Our technology solves the data problem
with massively parallel biochemistry in the form of DNA Encoded Libraries
(DELs), allowing us to analyze 100-1000x more compounds compared to
traditional approaches. By feeding our algorithms with this data we can
identify better compounds faster than competing solutions. We recently closed
a substantial seed investment (2+ years runway) and are assembling a highly
interdisciplinary team of both bench and computational scientists. Come help
us build the future of drug discovery!

Lead ML Engineer: We are looking for our first computational hire who in time
will help build and manage this team. This person will be driving technology
choices, designing and building data architectures and building models. These
systems will take in raw experimental data as well as other information from
lab instruments and integrate that data into models predicting several
biochemically relevant properties. Familiarity with current ML and data
pipeline tools is a must. We favor python, but aren’t dogmatic.

Computational Chemist: We are looking for a computational chemist to create a
cutting edge drug discovery toolchain. We strongly favor open platforms such
as RDKit but are open to alternatives that maximize performance. This person
should be familiar with traditional SAR, structure based drug discovery, ADME
prediction and have some exposure to more recent ML applications to drug
discovery.

These roles are both asking a lot, and correspondingly we offer strong equity
and competitive compensation. The roles are also a unique opportunity to build
systems correctly from the ground up to solve a really important problem!

Odds and ends:

Interview process is generally a few phone/video conversations and some small
practicum work, but is adapted to the individual at this stage of the company.

Onsite is expected to be in Dogpatch, SF but will likely shift to South San
Francisco in the future. Of course, given the pandemic all office decisions
are in the air, and the company is remote for the time being.

We offer healthcare coverage and typical technology startup benefits.

Reach out to hiring _at_ anagenex.com

------
lwl
Phylum | Fullstack Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.phylum.io/](https://www.phylum.io/)

We are an early-stage startup - our team is small, and fully remote. We are
currently searching for a full-stack developer with a strong background in
Python, Javascript, and Rust. Our company is focused on DevSecOps product
development with a strong emphasis on working to secure the open source
ecosystem. You can take a more detailed look at what we're doing and looking
for here:
[https://www.phylum.io/jobs/fullstack.html](https://www.phylum.io/jobs/fullstack.html)

If you're interested, and feel that you'd be a good candidate for the role,
please shoot us an email with your resume at careers@phylum.io!

------
tiffatkoddi
Koddi | Onsite in: Fort Worth, TX; Austin, TX; Ann Arbor, MI; New York, NY |
Full-time only | Currently onboarding remotely

Koddi is a cloud provider of marketing technology. We are currently growing
our Koddi Ads platform and need to grow our team in the below areas to
continue the scale of our product. We need experienced engineers who are
passionate about learning and leveraging new technologies in the following
areas:

Senior Front-end Engineers (React experience ideal)

Senior Devops Engineers (AWS, Kubernetes)

Senior Engineering Lead (Austin, TX only; Go experience ideal)

VP of Product (10+ years in SaaS ideal)

Review all open roles at
[https://koddi.com/careers/](https://koddi.com/careers/) To apply, you may
email your resume/CV and cover letter to tiffany.rogers@koddi.com or apply
directly on our career site

------
tillvz
Veezoo AG | Software Developer Backend | Zurich, Switzerland | 100% | Onsite |
INTERN or FULL | [https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Veezoo is an ETH Zurich Spin-off providing a conversational AI solution to
help sales people make data-driven decisions.

Key Responsibilities

\- Develop solutions for real world, large-scale problems with renowned
customers

\- Designing, programming, documenting, testing and refactoring code

\- Collaborating with frontend developers, backend developers and other team
members

Requirements

\- Programming experience in general and with Scala (or Java) in particular

\- Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design

\- Work experience in Software Engineering

\- Interest in working in a very agile and flexible environment

\- Proficient in English (and preferably German) in writing and speaking

\- Solution-oriented and independent worker

\- Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email: join@veezoo.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small and agile team in our
beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US location tickles your
fancy, you get to help setting up a sunny satellite office too. For the time
being, thanks to Covid, we are in fully remote mode.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles around people,
version control, configuration management and automation. We can - and do -
deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

------
rehman
Whatfix | B2B SaaS Enterprise Product Adoption Platform | Hiring for about 50
different positions across 4 countries.

whatfix.com
[https://angel.co/company/whatfix/jobs](https://angel.co/company/whatfix/jobs)

Whatfix is revolutionizing the way Application Support and Learning content is
consumed by providing Contextual and Interactive Walk Throughs inside the
application at the exact time a task is being performed. The product helps
accelerate product adoption by redefining the way companies onboard, train,
and provide support to users. Several Fortune 500 enterprises worldwide trust
Whatfix to reduce the time-to-value of business applications thereby improving
users productivity and performance.

You may mail me on rehmanmomin@gmail.com, I can help you connect.

------
bimil
Stealth Data Startup | Founding Engineer | Remote | Full-time

We are a VC backed seed-stage startup, building an internal data management
solution. Looking for a senior engineer to take on the role of Tech Lead /
Founding Engineer to help build our v1 product and bring us to market.

The right candidate will be a full stack engineer, with a product mindset, and
ideally have worked as a tech lead or engineering manager of a small team.
Previous experience at a data infrastructure, data science companies or data
platform teams is a big plus.

The correct candidate should feel passionate about attacking a large, high
stakes market, and being an engineering & product leader. If that sounds
exciting to you, please reach out to bimilplus [at] gmail.com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE (but
remote during COVID-19) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of anonymized credit card transactions to
answer real-time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - How did SoulCycle's recent connection to a presidential fundraiser affect ridership? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - Which restaurant delivery company reigns in NYC? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (Frontend)
      - Business Development (Institutional Investors)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-
tak...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90405922/soulcycle-customers-take-a-dip)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-
chill-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/grubhubs-struggles-could-chill-food-
delivery-hype-11571580002)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
nevon
Instabox | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | VISA

Instabox ([https://instabox.se/](https://instabox.se/)) is a growing tech
startup that wants to change the logistics industry. We deliver your parcel to
one of our smart lockers, seven days a week, as it should be. You pick it up
on the same day using a pin code, without ever having to spend a second
waiting in line. Recently we expanded our offering to include Norway and
Denmark, with bigger and bolder plans for the future.

We are an engineering team of 25+, working across the stack, ranging from our
iOS and Android apps to the code running on our smart lockers. Our stack is
primarily based on Javascript (NodeJS/React), Python and Go, with MongoDB as
our primary data store. We are located close to Medborgarplatsen in central
Stockholm, where you will work together with a close-knit team of product-
focused and motivated developers.

We have a number of openings available on our careers site
([https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs?department_id=25192](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs?department_id=25192)),
in particular we are looking for:

\- Senior frontend developer [https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/816472-senior-
frontend-develop...](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/816472-senior-frontend-
developer)

\- Senior testing and reliability engineer
[https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/826207-senior-engineer-
testing...](https://jobb.instabox.se/jobs/826207-senior-engineer-testing-and-
reliability)

Additionally, we are also looking for a team lead with experience in either
frontend or backend development. We don't have an ad up for that just yet, so
if you are interested, feel free to email me at tommy [at] instabox [dot] se.
Same goes if you have any questions about our roles, or just want to have a
chat. I'm the hiring manager for a few of our roles, so I should be able to
answer any questions you have.

------
aytanbenaderet
Clear Street | NYC* | FT | Multiple Openings
|[https://clearstreet.io/careers](https://clearstreet.io/careers)

[Clear Street]([http://clearstreet.io/](http://clearstreet.io/)) (based in
NYC) was founded in 2018 with a mission to build new market infrastructure. We
are delivering a product that helps high volume, multi asset traders connect
to financial markets. Our clients will streamline and scale their businesses
with the power of our technology.

Clear Street is building systems that replace the archaic systems that are the
industry norm. In some instances the current systems are up to 50 years old.
Those systems weren't built to handle the volume nor the complexity of today's
market. We have made tremendous progress, but our biggest challenges lie
ahead. Help us shape the future of trading while doing the most satisfying
work of your career.

\---------- We are hiring across our Eng org: Our platform team is looking for
experts in building large-scale high-throughput distributed systems

\- Sr Dist. Sys.
Eng([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2190096](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2190096))

\- Dist. Sys. Eng
([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2214109](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2214109))

Interested in designing and scaling cloud infrastructure, automating, and
improving engineering productivity?

\- DevOps
Eng([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087530](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087530))

Want to build applications and features from the ground up?

\- Fullstack Eng
([https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087544](https://clearstreet.io/careers/2087544))

* We are all remote until we can safely return to our office. At some point in the future, we hope to bring our people back together onsite in NYC.

------
jiamin2020
Hi all - fresh off a fundraise, our start-up is ramping up recruitment.

Taptap Send is a fast-growing fintech start-up that allows immigrants to send
money back home to Africa and beyond instantly and at very low prices. We are
VC-backed by investors including by Reid Hoffman (co-founder of Linkedin),
rapidly growing and a great place for those looking for both impact and a
fast-paced tech startup environment.

We are hiring across a range of roles - Chief of Staff, Head of People and
building out the BD and eng teams - across our London/NY/Paris offices - see
more details
below:[https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/](https://taptapsend.recruiterbox.com/)

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 20 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers
(marketing, customer service, order management, and other notifications via
text messaging). We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry
individuals. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our
engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

[https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us)

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Nashville, TN USA | Onsite or Remote |
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace’s mission is to streamline creative and business workflows that
contribute to a more efficient and transparent music industry. Foremost,
Songspace is a catalog management and pitch tracking SaaS, combining features
from Dropbox/Box, iTunes, GoogleDocs and SoundCloud in one product. Secondly
as a tool that enhances the workflows across a team or group, Songspace
empowers all users to have complete control of their catalog and data, which
in our view is the first step towards a more transparent industry overall.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Data Developer

\- Lead Data Architect

[https://songspace.com/careers](https://songspace.com/careers)

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) & San Francisco Bay Area,
CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)

Do you want to work on challenging machine learning and distributed systems
problems? HyperCube is a real-time serving engine for deep learning retrieval
applications.

Required experience

\- We are looking for software engineers with at least 3 years of experience

\- At least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala, etc.

\- At least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java, etc.

Preferred experience, 2 or more of the following:

\- At least one deep learning framework, such as Tensorflow, PyTorch, MXNet,
etc.

\- Building web-scale services and/or distributed systems

\- Productionizing machine learning models and applications

\- Embeddings and nearest-neighbor search algorithms

\- Information retrieval (i.e. Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals,
etc.)

\- Hardware acceleration (CPU, GPU, TPU, FPGA, etc.)

Our current tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++.

HyperCube is a distributed team with offices in New York, NY, San Mateo, CA,
and Tel Aviv, Israel. Our team includes world-class scientists and engineers
who built large scale ML applications and platforms (including Amazon
SageMaker) at leading companies and cloud providers. We are passionate about
building great solutions by pushing the boundaries of science and technology.

Apply here: (NYC) [https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)
(SF Bay Area): [https://grnh.se/8af359d63us](https://grnh.se/8af359d63us) (Tel
Aviv): [https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us](https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us)

------
dgelks
Bibliu.com | Backend Developer | Worldwide Remote | Full-time

BibliU is a London-based startup spun out of the University of Oxford. We have
developed a modern eTextbook platform that integrates fully with library and
university systems and we're already working closely with many UK and US
universities. Our engineers are based around the globe, in the Americas,
Europe and Australia.

We are looking for backend Node.js engineers to help us scale up our
institutional product.

Benefits of working with us:

\- Great group of people to work with

\- Flexible working hours and location

\- 43 days PTO plus paternity/maternity leave

\- Annual company & developer retreats

\- Health insurance

\- Equity

To apply please head to [https://bibliu.recruitee.com/o/backend-software-
engineer-rem...](https://bibliu.recruitee.com/o/backend-software-engineer-
remote-nodejs)

------
swintegral
Integral | San Francisco or Boston | Full-time | ONSITE (remote until safe to
return)

Integral is a technology company applying human and machine intelligence to
accelerate the creation of life-changing medical treatments. We're a diverse
set of engineers, scientists and entrepreneurs that are helping to build
toward this vision. Integral is a privately held company founded by Flagship
Pioneering, who's current ecosystem includes Moderna Therapeutics and Syros
Pharmaceuticals.

We are looking for talented software and dev-ops engineers to join our nascent
Core Engineering team.

For more information see: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/integral-health-
group/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/integral-health-group/jobs/)

------
pepsi_can
Austin Software | Senior Backend and Frontend | Montevideo, UY, Colombia |
Full Time - Remote OK based on position and experience

We’re a group of the most talented developers in South America and we’re tired
of the software factory culture in LATAM. We respect developers; we don’t take
on fixed priced contracts, we don’t have sales driven deadlines, we only
engage in long term partnerships, what the clients pay and what you get paid
is not a secret, and we’re happy to fire bad clients.

If you’re among the best developers in your peers, and you also feel that
traditional software factories harm developers in LATAM, apply to join us.

Checkout all our open positions here: [https://www.austinsoftware.com/open-
positions](https://www.austinsoftware.com/open-positions)

------
mattnewport
Osso VR | [https://ossovr.com](https://ossovr.com) | REMOTE ONLY - US | Senior
VR Gameplay Programmer

Osso VR is the leading Virtual Reality Surgical Training & Assessment Platform
with a mission to improve patient outcomes, increase the adoption of higher-
value medical technologies and democratize global access to the latest
surgical techniques.

We are adding to our fully remote team to meet the needs of our growing
customer base and have an opening for a Senior VR Gameplay Programmer.

See full job description on Unity Connect at
[https://connect.unity.com/jobs/5ebd9445edbc2a0027a614d1](https://connect.unity.com/jobs/5ebd9445edbc2a0027a614d1)

To get in touch, either use Unity Connect or email join at osso vr dot com

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time

[ACTIVELY HIRING]. Help determine the future of autonomy. Applied Intuition
provides the infrastructure to safely develop, test, and deploy autonomous
vehicles at scale. We've raised funds from A16Z and General Catalyst.

Applied Intuition equips engineering and product development teams with
software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to bring autonomy to market.
Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich,
Applied is composed of software and automotive experts from the top companies
in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple, Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and
Bosch).

We are hiring for all roles listed on our website, but the following roles are
P0 priorities:

-Senior AV Engineer (Los Angeles)

-Senior Planning and Control Engineer (Los Angeles)

-Technical Program Manager/TPM (Bay Area)

-Software Test Engineer (Bay Area)

-DevOps Engineer (Bay Area)

-Head of Legal (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry. There is a wonderfully wide mix of age and experience here
as well.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
jrdngonen
Compound (YC S19) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://withcompound.com/](https://withcompound.com/) Compound does financial
management for people who work at technology companies. We build software to
help you optimize your startup equity and manage your wealth. We are a well
funded team moving quickly!

Hiring engineers:

* Fullstack engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/fullstack-software-engineer)

* Frontend engineer [https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer](https://withcompound.com/careers/frontend-software-engineer)

Contact us: jordan@withcompound.com

------
trancemute
WeLivv | Senior Frontend Engineer (React / Search Experience) | NYC | REMOTE |
[https://welivv.com](https://welivv.com)

WeLivv is a NYC based startup with a home furnishing search and discovery
platform who is being used by 10,000+ interior designers and architect firms
and most of the top brands in the home decor space. We’re a fully remote
TypeScript and Golang shop with our machine learning stack in Python and
ElasticSearch powering the platform that runs on Google Cloud.

We are interested in understanding the visual taste and style of our users and
then recommending them home furnishing imagery that bring products and real
context of decor to the front. So strategies around building large scale
computer vision based data intensive systems are really exciting for us.

WeLivv is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone and we
are fully remote! On our engineering team we value collaboration over
competition, respect work-life balance and solve problems without blaming
people.

We have a “no assholes” policy.

We recently closed our funding round and we’re a small group with multiple
startup experiences as both founders and early engineers. We believe that
someone who is truly a senior software engineer can come from almost any
background and pick up a new set of tech in a reasonable amount of time which
is why we don’t list much about our tech stack in our job description.

We are looking for an awesome senior software engineer to round out our core
engineering team for this year.

If you’ve made it this far and you’re still interested, please apply by
emailing our Chief Technology Officer at: s at welivv.com.

Things to include:

* Your background

* What projects you are interested in working on

* A link to your GitHub profile or any place you have publicly available code

* Anything else you would like us to know

(A resume is helpful but not necessary)

------
NimrodPriell
Radical | Designer | London, UK | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://www.getradical.co](https://www.getradical.co)

Radical brings state-of-the-art collaboration into any SaaS product. The
fastest-growing business software is built for teams, not individuals. This
"collaboration-first" approach increases productivity and establishes network
effects as users communicate inside the product.

We provide inline chat with real-time presence, annotations and cross-tool
integrations, so you can communicate in context.

We're a small London-based team with experienced founders, well funded by two
top funds and superstar angels, looking for the first designer to pioneer what
could become a category-creating product.

Drop me an e-mail at np@getradical.co to hear more.

------
dexcapital
Quantitative Engineer - Crypto Trading Core Dev | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://dexterity.capital](https://dexterity.capital) \----- We're looking
for an exceptional Core Dev engineer to join our cryptocurrency algorithmic
trading team. Dexterity Capital is one of the largest algorithmic trading
funds that focuses exclusively on crypto, trading $10B per month. If you love
trading, want to learn about crypto, and have strong java and rails skills)
please reach out to us. ----- More info at
[https://dexterity.capital/#job-327452](https://dexterity.capital/#job-327452)

------
KevinHayen
Elevate Labs | Senior Data Engineer | Full Time Remote (US or Canada)

To support our growing products, we're looking for an experienced data
engineer to own and update the data pipeline powering our data analytics
platform. You will initially take responsibility for our existing python based
data pipeline. You’ll work closely with our data analysts and data scientists
to establish requirements and appropriately evolve the pipeline to a modern
data processing solution. As the data engineering subject matter expert,
you’ll be expected to drive the direction of future development.

[https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/416e7c05-9aed-49f6-b68f-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/416e7c05-9aed-49f6-b68f-a02dabc04024)

------
NeedenCorp
WORDANS | FULL STACK DEVELOPPER | FULL TIME | ONSITE | BARCELONA

Needen Corp is currently looking for a new Full Stack Developer - Ruby on
Rails - to join our great team in our new offices in Barcelona !

The chosen candidate will be joining a team of web and analyst programmers
developing and maintaining an e-commerce website. The candidate must have at
least 3 years of experience in front-end / back-end application development,
coding using HTML/JS/CSS and knowledge of server-side MVC frameworks.

APPLY HERE :
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1892608545/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1892608545/?pathWildcard=1892608545&trk=mcm)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera (www.cloudera.com) | Sr. Customer Operations Engineer |Shanghai,
China | Full-Time | ONSITE

At Cloudera, we believe that data can make what is impossible today, possible
tomorrow. We empower people to transform complex data into clear and
actionable insights. Cloudera delivers an enterprise data cloud for any data,
anywhere, from the Edge to AI.

We (the Customer Operations Engineer team) are looking for an individual who
has a passion for making customers successful. Must be JLPT N1 or native-level
Japanese.

More here:
[https://cloudera.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/External_Career/job/C...](https://cloudera.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/External_Career/job/China
--Shanghai/Sr-Customer-Operations-Engineer_200537)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Engineers | Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We're looking for engineers that want to be full stack. If you're currently
backend or frontend, but willing to work on both, let's talk!

We have a number of sites and applications built on a similar stack:
Python/Django on the backend, Javascript/React on the frontend, with Redis,
Postgresql, ElasticSearch, and Celery as supporting services.

Our apps run on a mix of infrastructure across AWS, GCP, and Heroku, which our
team is also responsible for operating.

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer any comments below.

To apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

~~~
LilBytes
Why is this being downvoted?

~~~
jsmeaton
The votes are currently neutral. I find every time I post to this thread I get
a downvote though. Unsure if it's a bot thing?

------
notarize
Notarize | Backend Engineer, Android Engineer, Devops | Boston, MA | ONSITE or
REMOTE | Full Time

Notarize is the first on-demand notary platform, allowing anyone to notarize a
document online and empowering businesses to send, track and collect
notarizations. We're helping people execute the most important transactions of
their lives and streamlining operations for countless industries.

Looking for backend engineers, ideally with some experience in Rails.

Looking for an experienced Android developer.

\- Currently fully remote. Open to remote candidates, but Boston area would be
a plus. US only. \- Unlimited vacation. \- Excellent benefits, insurance,
equity.

Apply at [https://www.notarize.com/careers](https://www.notarize.com/careers)

------
mooreds
FusionAuth ([https://fusionauth.io/](https://fusionauth.io/)) | Senior Java
Software Engineer, Sales Engineer | Denver, CO, USA ONSITE

Our mission is to make authentication and authorization simple and secure for
every developer. This means building the best IAM (Identity and Access
Management) and CIAM (Customer Identity and Access Management) solution in the
world. If you are passionate about technology and want to join a company that
is moving the industry forward, FusionAuth might be a perfect fit for you.

Technologies that we use: Java, Ruby, MySQL/PostgreSQL, Docker

Learn more and apply here:
[https://fusionauth.io/jobs/](https://fusionauth.io/jobs/)

------
jj-noonan
Twitter | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE (NYC & other offices) and REMOTE
(US) | Full-time

We work on the revenue side of Twitter, responsible for attributing off-
platform conversion events to Twitter Ads. Check out the post for more
details: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202005/senio...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202005/senior-software-engineer-ads-attribution14.html)

Twitter is also hiring for many other roles across several locations (SF,
Seattle, Boulder, Boston, London, NYC & Remote US), find the posts here:
[https://careers.twitter.com/](https://careers.twitter.com/)

~~~
radres
Why remote US? Isn't it fully remote company now?

~~~
BlackjackCF
Probably due to time zone

~~~
pluc
Contrary to what Americans think, timezones are not exclusively an American
thing, every country has them, and crazily, the entire continent (because the
US is actually part of America, they are not _all of it_ ) shares them.

~~~
7thaccount
Nobody said that. They probably keep it in the US, so most of their employees
are working at the same time and u don't have someone working when the rest of
your team is sleeping.

~~~
foldr
I think the parent's point is that Canada, Mexico, Central America and parts
of South America all have time zones close to (or identical to) PDT. So there
are large populations that are no more than three hours away from PDT.

~~~
7thaccount
Ah, that makes more sense. Wonder if they'd make an exception.

------
sofra4
GHCO - [https://ghco.co.uk/](https://ghco.co.uk/) | Software Engineer, Quant |
London | Currently REMOTE / WFH, normally ONSITE | Full Time | £80k with
profit share bonuses

GHCO is leading liquidity provider and market maker in Europe, specializing in
algorithmic trading across exchanges in over 1500 ETFs.

We're a small team of expert traders and proven software engineers, looking
for experienced technologists who have an interest in advancing the state of
the art.

Tech stack: Java, Python, SQL, AWS

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary, health insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, high impact work.

Email us at recruitment@ghco.co.uk

------
ceosearch
B2B SAAS with Customers | Remote | CEO/IndieHacker | Flexible

Want to run and have significant ownership of a B2B SAAS business?

I have a B2B SAAS up and running in the employee benefit space. It provides
data and analytics on employee benefit plans to employee benefit insurance
brokers and insurance carriers, and retirement 401k advisors. Basically it is
a database of all employee benefit plans in the US with a 10 year history,
with some analytics behind it to clean up the data and present it in a user
friendly way. The brokers and advisors use it to look for and develop
prospects / lead gen.

It is a direct competitor to Judy Diamond, Mi-Edge, and Larkspur data. Our
value prop is very similar, but geared towards ease of use and lower cost for
the small to medium sized rep. Additionally, we have synthesized data which
can be aggregated and sold back to the carriers for market share, etc.

I built it last year as a semi-hobby to really learn about all the data tools
and experiment a bit. Launched in October, got some customers through brute
force Linked-In ads, and then took from January to now off to build a house.
Well, we've moved in and now I can turn my attention back to it. Note that
during my "hands off" time, it did add customers when I was absolutely not
touching it. That said, it has pretty low revenue now (~$500/month).

But honestly I don't really have time to focus on it the way I should, and I
have other activities (more lucrative for now) that need my time. I do believe
it could have legs to go after this market in a really efficient way, but it
needs a motivated leader.

I'd love to find someone who might be interested to take this on. Here is the
offer:

1\. Significant equity / ownership of the business 2\. All the cash the
business generates (until a certain point - but you get it all until well
after Ramen profitable) 3\. My support on the market / innovation side(I am a
management consultant who has served this market for years, so I know the
space.) 4\. Some additional capital to help get up the curve.

Email ceosearchemail@gmail.com and I can give you much more detail.

------
toffees
Toffee | Back-End Laravel Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com) | Part-Time

Hi all, Toffee founder here. Our goal at Toffee is to create the eBay for
digital products. We want to make it as simple and seamless as possible to buy
and sell any digital product imaginable, whether that's an eBook, film, music,
in-game item or otherwise.

You can take a look at the marketplace here:
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com)

We are hiring a back-end Laravel engineer. You'll want to have extensive
knowledge of the Laravel ecosystem, watched all Laracasts episodes (twice),
and have a knack for all things back-end.

Contact hello@toffee.com - reference this post.

------
syvex
Tempus Ex | tempus-ex.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Tempus Ex is an Andreessen Horowitz backed startup bringing advances in real-
time image recognition to sports. We’re leveraging this new data to create
interactive live consumer experiences and fantasy sports.

At our San Francisco lab we are building a team of top-caliber engineers who
are passionate about solving hard problems and want to be a part of the future
of media. The core competency of the engineering team will be similar to that
of autonomous driving - with the benefits of having a more complete data set
and being able to ship products quickly.

Roles:

* Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003))

* Game/Mobile iOS Developer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4051290003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4051290003))

* iOS SceneKit Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003))

* Machine Learning Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003))

* Product Designer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4067004003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4067004003))

* Senior Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003))

Contact: recruiting+hn@tempus-ex.com

More info: [https://tempus-ex.com/careers](https://tempus-ex.com/careers)

------
sam-mueller
Blink Labs | SF Bay Area | Multiple Mobile Engineering Positions | Fully
Remote

Maybe you've heard about us, we are the stepchickens:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/style/step-chickens-
tikto...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/style/step-chickens-tiktok-cult-
wars.html) [https://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2020/05/25/birds-
of-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2020/05/25/birds-of-a-feather-
the-stepchickens-cult-on-tiktok-is-the-next-evolution-of-the-influencer-
business/#6559410caf51) [https://constine.substack.com/p/why-influencers-are-
replacin...](https://constine.substack.com/p/why-influencers-are-replacing-
fans)

Last week we reached the top 10 social networking apps in the Apple App Store,
and this is just the beginning. We are hiring for multiple roles:

IOS ENGINEER: You are interested in working with SwiftUI and also have UIKit
experience too. You understand unidirectional data flow architecture and have
worked with AVFoundation

ANDROID ENGINEER: You have experience with Kotlin and Jetpack, because you
want to build modern android apps. You've got experience working with
android.hardware.camera2 as well.

GAMING/GPU ENGINEER: You have experience with Metal Framework and ARKit on
iOS. You'd like to work on both 2d and 3d camera experiences, as well as
interactive mini-games.

You can be anywhere in the world. We give full benefits and unheard of equity
compensation for the right talent. The time is now to come join our small team
and help us grow into the best space to build communities for influencers and
their fans.

Contact me on twitter
[https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller](https://twitter.com/samuel_mueller) (DMs
are open) or shoot us an email to jobs@blink.cm, I'd love to hear from you!

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Back-End Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | ONSITE
(remote for now)

Our ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase
transparency for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market. We operate
CoveTrader, a free “best execution” trading and analytics platform for
cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin. \-
[https://trader.covemarkets.com](https://trader.covemarkets.com)

We are a team of 6 experienced engineers and are looking to add a senior back-
end engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Web Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-
midsenior-level-2](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/web-developer-midsenior-level-2)

Android Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-
developer-mid-senior-leve...](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/android-developer-
mid-senior-level-8)

iOS Developer (Mid - Senior Level): [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-
mid-senior-level-8](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/ios-developer-mid-senior-
level-8)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-13](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-13)

Senior UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-
thailand-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-uxui-designer-thailand-1)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

Please note that it’s an onsite job but all of the employees need to work from
home until the COVID-19 situation in Thailand gets better.

------
charlax
GensDeConfiance | Nantes, France | Onsite | Full Time

GensDeConfiance is a classified ads site accessible by referral. It's free and
pretty much guaranteed to be scam-free!

We have a bunch of roles available: Infra Engineer, Senior Data Engineer,
Back-end Engineer, Front-end Engineer. Our stack: back-end in PHP/Symfony,
front-end in React and React Native, data in Python. We deploy on Docker, AWS
(managed via terraform).

Some of our roles are described here:
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/gens-de-
conf...](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/gens-de-confiance)

We are only looking at onsite roles for now.

We'd love to hear from you. Contact me at charles (at) gensdeconfiance.com

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Embedded / Front-End / Back-End / Robotics | Trondheim, Norway |
ONSITE, VISA, Full-time |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. Our mission is to make drones a safe and
positive tool to help solve important problems in a scalable manner.

We are now hiring several new engineers who wish to help us build the future
of industrial drones.

Please email careers@sevendof.com to inquire about a position.

[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=176931298](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=176931298)

------
thorprichard
Clarity Innovations, Inc. | Drupal Software Engineer | Full-time with benefits
| ONSITE preferred (Portland, OR) REMOTE okay (GMT-7 timezone only) |
[https://clarity-innovations.com/careers](https://clarity-
innovations.com/careers)

Clarity helps its clients improve the process and practice of teaching and
learning with product strategy, content development, and web application
engineering. We are a team of 26 and have been making a difference for
education since 1996. We're seeking a mid-career Drupal engineer with a love
of learning looking for meaning in their work, that wants to contribute to
making a difference in the lives of educators and students everywhere.

------
frabcus
Memrise | Frontend Engineer, Engineering Manager | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA
for EM | London (remote for now) |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Come teach the world languages! Memrise is regularly featured on both app
stores and has millions of users.

Engineering Manager: We're looking for an engineering manager to lead our
mobile engineering team - 10 engineers, iOS and Android.

Senior Analytics Engineer: Interested in designing and implementing the next
generation of our data wharehouse. Be aware of our business needs, and
translate them to appropriate data models.

Apply here: [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
zalebz
ZeeWise | Atlanta/North GA | Software Developer |
[https://zeewise.com/](https://zeewise.com/) | USA REMOTE | Full-Time

ZeeWise is a very small software company that provides data aggregation and
reporting for the franchise sector. We've actually been around for over a
decade and have some very well-known customers despite our modest employee
count. I'm one of the original tech founders and just took over as CEO. We're
beginning the process of overhauling our product/tech stack.

We are looking to hire Software Developer(s) to tweak/update/transform our
somewhat legacy platform into a more refined and scalable product.

Our stack is .NET (C#) and MSSQL with AngularJS (moving to Vue) on the
frontend, however we're essentially rethinking everything so convince us why
we should switch to your favorite stack instead of optimizing what we have.

Right now we're prioritizing for an experienced front-end dev that is
proficient in VueJS/React. I'm personally partial to Vue because of the easier
drop-in to a legacy project however there is no denying React's popularity
(for good reason). That said we're primarily interested in finding quality
team members since we're small and any new addition is going to be fundamental
to our future.

Our platform has a lot of moving parts and though we are open to junior
developers we're too small to be a training grounds/stepping stone position
where you'll be compartmentalized to one tiny aspect of the product and
playing foosball most of the day. We're ideally looking for senior/experienced
devs (dare I say "full-stack") that are excited and confident about making
systems architecture decisions that will have immediate real-world
implications for tens of thousands of small businesses around the world. If
you're junior but are confident in your abilities this might be an incredible
opportunity and definitely don't be afraid to reach out.

We realize it is (despite COVID) a competitive market out there and are
definitely prepared to pay competitive salaries for the right people no matter
what level you're at (junior/mid/senior $80k-$150k+) and we're also prepared
to negotiate ownership stakes/substantial stock. As mentioned we're a small
team and all have a very healthy work/life balance and a relaxed but
productive work ethic.

If you made it this far and are still interested contact us at
hackernews@zeewise.com

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | San Francisco, CA | Product Engineers (React, Node), SRE (Terraform,
Docker, K8s, AWS)

BitMEX is the largest P2P crypto-product trading platform in the world by
volume. We have been fortunate enough to continue to see significant growth
throughout the pandemic and look forward to continued scaling. A comprehensive
list of our openings can be found at bitmex.com/careers.

Our highest priority needs are for Product Engineers who feel comfortable with
JavaScript, React & Node and Site Reliability Engineers comfortable with
Docker, Terraform, K8s and AWS.

Please email people@bitmex.com with your resume if you are interested in
learning more or feel free to apply to the position you believe you are best
suited for on our careers site.

------
CTrilus
Platform Science|Senior Software Engineer|San Diego, CA|Onsite

We’re a fast-paced, rapidly growing, award-winning, and well funded IoT
startup. We’re on a mission to make transportation smart.

Qualifications: -5+ years experience in full-stack development -A solid
portfolio of experience building web services/APIs

Stack: -PHP, Node, Vue, Python, AWS, MySQL

We offer a competitive salary, full benefits (some 100% covered by us!), free
gym membership, monthly chair massages, office happy hour, and more.

Apply here:
[https://www.platformscience.com/careers?gh_jid=4062624003](https://www.platformscience.com/careers?gh_jid=4062624003)
or send me a message at ctrilus@platformscience.com. I'd love to hear from
you!

------
borski
Tinfoil Security (Synopsys Software Integrity Group) | Software Engineer | San
Francisco, CA / Mountain View | ONSITE, REMOTE (for the senior role) | Full-
time

We're hiring for the Tinfoil Security engineering team at Synopsys! We're
looking for engineers at all skill levels to continue developing Tinfoil's
Webapp and API security tools. We have a close-knit team and a diverse tech
stack (Elixir, Ruby, Javascript/Typescript, Go).

The senior role is listed here:
[https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWEsr2](https://tinfoil.co/go/job_SWEsr2)

There is also a junior role available.

Email borski@synopsys.com and bsedat@synopsys.com with a github and resume;
we'd love to hear from you!

------
haskman
JUSPAY | Full-Time | Bangalore or Remote

JUSPAY provides a high throughput transaction processing system built using
pure Functional Programming tech - Haskell and PureScript. We have processed
over 2Bn payments so far, and currently handle 4M transactions a day. Our SDK
has seen over 200M installs and is embedded inside all the top apps in India.

We are looking for Engineers who are interested in learning FP and building UI
and backend frameworks to enable our large team of 200+ people.

We are practical people with deep interest in thinking from first principles
and in-depth understanding of systems and scaling. FP has done a lot of magic
for us. If you are interested in working with us, please drop an email to
anupam.jain@juspay.in.

------
dillondoyle
4degre.es | digital senior advertising manager (pick your title) | Remote,
Denver, DC

we are a political firm working for Democrats across the country. We've
expanded a good amount this cycle and need help with ad trafficking and
creative as the election ramps up. Lots of FB ads, basic google/youtube/xandr
etc IOs, and programmatic.

Someone with DSP / programmatic experience would be great.

If you also have creative skills - specifically video that would be very
valuable to us.

Also if you're on HN probably a great fit. we're a pretty data and tech first
firm. I've built a lot of tools that sit on top of SaaS/adtech products and
there isn't a lot of crossover with engineering and politics.

dillon at 4degre.es

------
blumomo
Werkly.de | Principal Fullstack (Python/ReactJS) Hacker | Full-time | Berlin,
Germany | On-Site required, partly remote welcome

Fellow hackers! As a very promising garage-like German tech startup, we need a
highly qualified senior hacker/principal software engineer to join my single
person tech team in the heart of Berlin. You and me are hacking our high
quality app with ReactJS, Hasura/GraphQL, Python and PostgreSQL on
Kubernetes/DigitalOcean. Awesome code quality, high speed and a nerdy tech
culture are our ingredients. Please shoot me an email to join us in this
early, promising and exciting stage!

lars(ät)werkly.de

------
MerelvH
Stream.io ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) | Software engineers
| Amsterdam | Onsite | Visa | Full time

Stream’s mission is to provide cloud components that allow product owners to
ship apps faster, more securely and with better user experience. We are an
ambitious and rapidly growing startup that powers feeds and chat for over 500
million end-users.

We are looking to hire full time onsite developers:

* Backend Software Engineers (Go)

* Site Reliability Engineer

Our tech stack:

\- Go, Python, NodeJS

\- RocksDB, Postgresql, RabbitMQ

\- Django, Celery

\- AWS, Puppet, CloudFormation, Vagrant

\- Grafana, Graphite, ELK

\- Redis, Memcached

If this sounds interesting to you, head over to
[https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/) or email me on
merel@getstream.io.

------
leighmcculloch
Stellar Development Foundation | Non-Profit | San Francisco, Remote (US,
Canada) | Engineering

Stellar is an open network for storing and moving money. The Stellar
Development Foundation's mission is to create equitable access to the global
financial system.

Most of our work is open source, you can see it at
[https://github.com/stellar](https://github.com/stellar).

Roles hiring at [https://jobs.lever.co/stellar?lever-
via=BSIk3Flh8Q](https://jobs.lever.co/stellar?lever-via=BSIk3Flh8Q)

Find out more about us at
[https://stellar.org/foundation](https://stellar.org/foundation)

------
elineQC
OneGlimpse | REMOTE | C/C++ Consultant

OneGlimpse is a desktop app for sharing files more securely than the average
application. We’re currently in the final phase of development and we hope to
launch a beta version soon. However, we’re still facing one last challenge
that we need to solve before going live. That’s why we’re looking for a remote
C/C++ consult who is available immediately. Please find more details on the
project below.

Do you think you can solve this challenge? Send me a message on LinkedIn and
let’s have a chat! Find me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/edonkersloot/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/edonkersloot/)

\--- Project description ---

We’re looking for an expert consultant with extensive low-level knowledge of C
and C++.

We want to build some modules for NodeJs natively to use them from an
ElectronJs app. Our ElectronJS app may use the Windows and Mac APIs.

We will need someone with strong knowledge of Javascript, NodeJs, ElectronJs
and node-gyp. It would also be useful if you have knowledge of Crypto++, Win32
API and Cocoa API.

We need to detect somehow if there’s an app recording the screen. We know it’s
extremely difficult and very invasive for the client’s computer, but for
security reasons we need it. We already detect other apps running in the
background by just checking which processes are running and blacklisting them.
This approach is insecure, we need to be sure that no one is recording the
screen with software such as Skype, Slack or even Snipping Tool, and disable
the app when this happens.

As we know someone could change the code in JS, we need to validate code
integrity and send it to a server to validate it. If, somehow, the user tries
to access the server with this modified app, we need to know it. We can
produce a checksum of the code at the beginning and send this checksum with
all the requests, for instance.

Required skills: C, C++, Javascript, NodeJS, node-gyp, ElectronJS

Desired skills: Crypto++, Windows' Win32 API, Mac Os X's Cocoa API

~~~
shkurski
Hi Eline. I'm interested in having more details on this, but I don't use
LinkedIn. Please let me know how can I contact you or just drop me an email:
dmitri |аt| shkur.ski

------
n333
Searchable.ai | Software Engineer (Java) | Remote (U.S.) | Full Time

About Us

We’re building productivity tools that will change the way people access and
use information. We help you search your stuff wherever it is.

Software Engineer (Java)

What you’ve done

-Several years of professional Java software development experience integrating Java applications into broader technical architectures.

-Experience profiling and optimizing Java applications for high performance

-Experience working with modern CI/D tools, are Git-savvy, and you integrate tests into your work

Preferred Qualifications

-Architecting Java applications for deployment atop Kubernetes

-Experience with the AWS ecosystem

-Experience writing Python or Go

If you are interested in this position please send an email with relevant
information (GitHub profile, resume, etc.) to nick ||at|| searchable.ai

------
CentDB
CentDB | MongoDB Hard Fork C++ Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or
FULLY REMOTE AND REMOTE FIRST COMPANY | $150k 1099

We've been disappointed with the direction MongoDB is taking. ACID has been a
disaster and has just slow MongoDB without reaching its objectives. The new
distribution license is restrictive and is killing innovation and MongoDB
future.

We want to hard fork MongoDB at the 3.4 branch, make it open source again, and
focus on performance. We're looking for someone with deep knowledge of MongoDB
internals, C++ and JavaScript programming who share our vision and wants to
work on a MongoDB hard fork full time.

Contact Julien @ julien _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
BKryslak
UP42 | (Senior) Frontend Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE
[https://up42.com/company/careers/](https://up42.com/company/careers/)

UP42 is a team of dedicated designers, business minds, engineers, and
strategists building the platform to change the way people understand our
planet. We are looking for a (Senior) Frontend Engineer at the moment.
JavaScript / ReactJS / VueJS

Apply here: [https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer-
mf...](https://up42gmbh.recruitee.com/o/senior-frontend-engineer-mfx)

------
Runtastic
== RUNTASTIC | MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER | FULL TIME | AUSTRIA | ONSITE | VISA
| ==

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 301 million downloads of our apps and 160+ million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

As our new Machine Learning Engineer, you will join our consumer- and
chocolate-obsessed data team in providing an engineering-friendly stack of
services that empower us to Wow! our users.

Check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career)

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time | Onsite: Oslo & NYC | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Graph™ to the industry.
At the heart of it, we dig data.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, DataFlow/Beam,

Open Source Technologies… Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Kubernetes

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Senior Data Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/bb076d921us](https://grnh.se/bb076d921us)

Senior Data Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/9e3bd9fa1us](https://grnh.se/9e3bd9fa1us)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE (US &
EU) | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We write Go, Python, Java, and React, (mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-
region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

~~~
mraza007
Hey I’m interested in applying at datadog. I actually applied several times
but never heard back is there any way i can get in touch with you

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Same here. They don't let us know what is happening with our application.
Nobody from Datadog even reply on LinkedIn. Not sure, how we can reach out to
them. :)

------
heme
Hy-Vee - [https://hy-vee.com](https://hy-vee.com) | West Des Moines, IA |
Full-Stack Software Engineer | QA Automation Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE or
REMOTE (US ONLY) | JavaScript, TypeScript, React/React Native, Next.js,
Kubernetes, Google Cloud

We are a large retail grocer with 265+ stores in 8 states in the Midwest.
We've been in the ecommerce grocery business for 5+ years and successfully
compete with the national players in this space. We are focused on making our
customer's lives easier, healthier, and happier through our digital products.

Our teams help build the digital products that our customer's use to order
groceries for pickup/delivery, refill prescriptions, earn & redeem in loyalty,
and order prepared food online.

Our software engineers work in modern stacks including GitHub, TDD, CI/CD,
part-time paring, & automated testing. We ship features to a very large,
active, and loyal user base on a regular cadence.

We are proud of our teams, our culture, and the products we build & support.
If you are an experienced software engineer, are capable of working
collaboratively on a product team, and have a passion for software then we'd
love to talk with you.

More Info about us: [https://innovate.hy-vee.com/](https://innovate.hy-
vee.com/)

Position Descriptions & Apply Online or send your resume to Amanda at
AWittmaack@hy-vee.com

Software Engineer – Web and Mobile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1606763127/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1606763127/)

Software Engineer – Data Integration:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1803921752/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1803921752/)

QA Engineer – Digital Customer Experience:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1870983782/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1870983782/)

------
ews
Lumosity ([https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity)) -
hiring for a number of engineering jobs | San Francisco, CA ONLINE REMOTE as
an option.

From our wikipedia page: Lumosity is an online program consisting of games
claiming to improve memory, attention, flexibility, speed of processing, and
problem solving.

Our backend stack : Ruby, RoR, Node, Microservices on AWS / k8s. We are
particularly interested in people with experience in API design and GraphQL.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity](https://jobs.lever.co/lumosity)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

• Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com • Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com • Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com • Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
fillskills
CloudDefense ([https://clouddefense.ai](https://clouddefense.ai)) | VP of
Sales | Bay Area (Onsite) Our mission is to secure all software. In 6 fun
months our amazing product team has built a comprehensive platform for
securing software. And we now count an Ivy League university and one of the
largest world health organizations as customers.

Now we're looking to build the sales and marketing team. The role is to
formulate, drive and execute strategic sales strategy to increase and drive
revenue growth.

Sounds interesting? Send me an email with your resume : abhi@clouddefense.ai

------
nick_kline
Gaia Platform ([https://www.gaiaplatform.io](https://www.gaiaplatform.io)) |
Bellevue (Seattle) | Full-time | Onsite Strongly Preferred

Gaia is creating a platform to enable autonomous machines. We are building a
new architectural model that is centered around data, in-memory databases,
data-based programming models, robotics, machine learning, and new programming
languages and paradigms. We are looking for engineers at all levels with
experience in ML, robotics, database implementation, expert systems, rules
engines, and programming language implementation.

Our technology/platform will enable building the next generation of autonomous
machines, including both mobile (robotic) systems as well as fixed systems
that will do much more than be an embedded appliance. We are building our
systems primarily in C++, but we are open to strong experience with different
programming languages. Ideal candidates will have significant experience in
one of our focus areas.

We offer excellent benefits, early-stage equity, a great working environment
on the east side of Seattle (Bellevue), and the opportunity to do new,
creative, innovative engineering. This is an opportunity to be an early
technical employee at a company with deep technical expertise. Although we are
all working remotely right now, we would prioritize people who could move to
the Seattle area once this is all over.

Contact careers@gaiaplatform.io if you are interested. You can find more
information at
[https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers](https://www.gaiaplatform.io/#careers).
Please note: When you contact us, please consider explaining what relevant
skills and qualifications you have for our open needs and answer the following
questions. How much time do you spend writing original software? Tell us about
some features you implemented from scratch in software? What were the
challenges, what languages and tools did you use? Please list your experience
and capability in modern programming languages, and rank yourself from 1 to 10
(1 being a novice, 10 being an expert/master)? What is your eligibility to
work in the US? Are you willing to relo to the greater Seattle area (our
office is in Bellevue, WA)?

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | South San Francisco, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-
time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech start-up, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent software engineers: graduates
from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook, Google,
Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- $4.1m seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz, and we currently have lots of
runway

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

\- AI Engineer: [https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer)

Interview process: 1-2 one-hour technical phone screens, 1 day on-site (now
virtual) with 3 one-hour technical questions. All these include extra time to
chat, answer your questions about Genesis, and meet us. Can go from first
email to offer in a week or two

Tech Stack: python, C++, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
onxmaps
onX | 3D, Backend, Frontend, iOS, Data Automation, QA | Montana, USA | REMOTE
| [https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

ABOUT – onX is a leading off-the-pavement GPS app, allowing users to download
sophisticated topographic maps for outdoor exploration. We bring our devotion
to the outdoors to work daily with a singular, powerful goal; to inspire
others to find their own adventures off the pavement.

onX Engineering – 50+ fun-loving, happy, and talented Engineers located in
Montana and across the USA. Our goal is to enhance outdoor experiences with
mobile mapping and GPS technology. We move fast and we ship code. We believe
in building robust, scalable, and extensible systems. Passionate about tech
and the outdoors? Come join us!

Roles:

* LEAD Senior 3D Engineer (WebGL, OpenGL, and Metal) – This person will lead the development of our 3D platform. [https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Go, Elixir) – [https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=174](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=174)

* Senior iOS Engineer (Swift) – [https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=184](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=184)

* Senior Web Engineer (Vue) – [https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=181](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=181)

* Software Development Engineer (Mapping Data Automation) – [https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175)

* QA Engineer – [https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=115](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=115)

Contact: recruitment@onxmaps.com

------
McSido
SPARETECH | Stuttgart, Germany | (Senior) Software Engineers | Full-time |
ONSITE or REMOTE |

SPARETECH is a data driven spare part management startup.

Our customers (top players in the automotive industry, among others) use our
system to easily identify and purchase spare parts for their machines. We
accomplish this by working with a data-driven modern technology stack with the
aim of providing our customers with the world’s first-ever information
retrieval system for machine spare parts.

Stack: Kotlin, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

[https://www.sparetech.io](https://www.sparetech.io)

E-Mail: recruiting@sparetech.io

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

~~~
MAMAMassakali
Senior iOS Engineer link does not work.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers
(multiple levels) & Product Managers | Remote (US Only) & Onsite

Target cancer, not ads.

If you're a software engineer or product manager looking to use your powers
for good and improve human health without compromising on cutting-edge
technology, reach out and let's chat!

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enables researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. Our products have enabled researchers to write over
800 research papers on discoveries across the life sciences in infectious
disease, oncology, immunology, and many other fields. Our products are being
actively used by Vanderbilt and many others to develop vaccines and therapies
for COVID-19.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate data that scientists can explore programmatically or visually. We
utilize Go, React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use
visualization applications. Our data pipelines are written using Python on the
Numpy/Scipy/Pandas stack but we're making increasing use of Rust to accelerate
and harden parts of this bioinformatics code.

We've always been remote-friendly and are looking for people all across the
stack, from front-end and full-stack engineers to product and project
managers. You can see our job listings here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software).
Please feel free to contact me directly at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your
resume.

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

~~~
esjohnson5
this looks super interesting, applied!

------
HavenLife
Haven Life | Full Stack Developers + Site Reliability Engineer | Full Time
Onsite | New York City (Currently Remote) |
[https://havenlife.com/](https://havenlife.com/)

Haven Life is an insurtech that offers new ways to get life insurance online.
We’re on a mission to make life insurance simple.

We are looking for:

Full Stack Developers:
[https://grnh.se/0cf54c672us](https://grnh.se/0cf54c672us) (several open
roles)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/3d39be922us](https://grnh.se/3d39be922us)

------
nataliyapercona
Percona | REMOTE | Database Engineers | Full-Time |
[https://www.percona.com/](https://www.percona.com/)

Unbiased Open Source Database Experts.

Discover what it means to have a Percona career with the smartest people in
the database performance industries, solving the most challenging problems our
customers come across. [https://jobs.lever.co/percona/7fcc072e-6aef-4eca-
bbe4-e78f62...](https://jobs.lever.co/percona/7fcc072e-6aef-4eca-
bbe4-e78f625ad625)

~~~
mandarino
Salestrekker Pty | REMOTE/ONSITE | WORLD

Salestrekker Pty Ltd is a financial technology company based in Sydney,
Australia. Since launching in 2015, Salestrekker has quickly become a leading
technology provider in Australian and New Zealand financial sector. We employ
over 150 staff in our offices in Australia and Serbia.

We are looking experienced software engineers with proven track record and
skills in the following technologies:

NodeJS Go ReactJS (HTML5, CSS3, JS ES6) Flutter We deploy our platform using
AWS infrastructure.

We provide our employees with the following

5 weeks of paid annual leave 2 weeks of paid sick leave Paid maternity and
parental leave Competitive pay packages We pay full government duties, all
employees are registered on full pay 38 hour work week Six months work trips
to Bali Indonesia, were we have a satellite office Further professional
training and international seminars for staff development Work on the latest
technologies and most exciting projects in a cooperative and pleasant
environment in a company that values innovation and self motivation. Future
participation in employee share schemes We are after people who understand
that programming & coding = structures + algorithms; people that are agile and
are comfortable in new and unknown situations. Some technologies that are
particularly interesting to us are open nanking, data aggregation, decision
tools and machine learning.

E: dusan@salestrekker.com

------
StriimTeam
Striim | Forward Deployed Engineer | Onsite (Remote during shelter-in-place|
San Francisco Bay Area

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) integration mission-critical
applications with next-gen cloud infrastructure.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

Forward Deployed Engineer:
[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

------
Linell
Scorebook Live | Quality Assurance Engineer | Full-time (San Diego, CA or
REMOTE ok for right candidate) |
[http://scorebooklive.com](http://scorebooklive.com)

Are you passionate about sports and technology? Scorebook Live is building out
a sports data platform that will power the largest sports network in the
world. Our vision combined with our first generation of products has already
positioned Scorebook Live as the most innovative company in the market and we
have thousands of teams using our products already. We are looking for a
front-end focused web developer to help build out the next generation of
products that can scale to meet the needs of thousands of teams and millions
of fans. Our current website is implemented using React, served via Rails, on
AWS, and we looking for someone familiar with this technology.

Working directly with technical, product and design team members from ESPN,
AMAZON and DISNEY, you will drive the future of our website as a member of our
growing engineering team. The role will be the first QA engineer, so you will
have great influence over this portion of our team.

This position can work remotely and/or at one of our San Diego, California or
Spokane, Washington offices. This full-time position includes a competitive
salary, benefits and stock option package inside a growing and well-funded
company. If this sounds exciting, shoot us a note with your resume (or a link
to your Linkedin, Github, portfolio, etc.) to linell@scorebooklive.com

Requirements and Expectations: * Experience running a Quality Assurance team,
including both manual and automated testing of web platforms, especially Ruby
on Rails and React

* Strong experience in developing and documenting test cases and reporting bugs

* Experience with Jira or similar bug tracking tools

* Comfortable working within an Agile team

* Excellent documentation skills

* Experience in automated testing of iOS, Android and REST APIs a plus!

* Able to work within the U.S. without sponsorship

* Please no external recruiters – candidate profiles submitted from external recruiting agencies will not be considered.

~~~
amoitnga
Hey, being in San Diego, experienced with Rails and React and passion for
testing, I think this may be a very good fit.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11Kz0PEOOuUBybKfDcg_IUp3_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11Kz0PEOOuUBybKfDcg_IUp3_V01Qn10O1H09eA6LfMo/edit?usp=sharing)

Also, could somebody please let me know how exactly should I contact people
here?

------
cooltrance
Sr. SRE | US (West Coast) - remote or Bellevue WA - ONSITE | full-time

We have an open position for a Sr. SRE in our team.

If you like to work in a great team, if you have a passion for solving complex
challenges, and you want to spend your time reading Kubernetes codebase and
documentation, this is the job for you.

Our stack is backed by Kubernetes, Docker, Prometheus, Golang, Argo, Jsonnet,
Grafana, AWS, and more.

Job details [https://www.apptio.com/company/careers/job-
openings/?gh_jid=...](https://www.apptio.com/company/careers/job-
openings/?gh_jid=2142597)

------
covariantai
Covariant ([https://covariant.ai/](https://covariant.ai/)) | Berkeley, CA (San
Francisco Bay Area) | full-time | onsite

Since the first industrial robots were introduced in the 1960s, robots have
automated countless dangerous, repetitive tasks, but they've only reached a
fraction of their potential. Incapable of thinking on their own, they can only
do pre-programmed tasks in tightly-controlled environments -- they can't
understand, learn, or adapt. Covariant was founded in 2017 to change this.

Our vision is the Covariant Brain: universal AI that allows robots to see,
reason, and act on the world around them. We’re bringing the Covariant Brain
to commercial viability, starting with the industries that make, move, and
store things in the physical world.

Our work was recently featured in publications from the New York Times
([https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe](https://nyti.ms/2SkFoUe)) and the Wall Street
Journal ([https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe](https://on.wsj.com/2OpujAe)), to IEEE
Spectrum ([http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy](http://bit.ly/2Opw3cy))!

We’re always hiring for a variety of roles, but our current priorities are:

\- Site Reliability Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf](http://bit.ly/2OrhpSf)

\- Infrastructure Engineer: [http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1](http://bit.ly/36Xgfo1)

\- Full-Stack Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO](http://bit.ly/2Sb7AZO)

Experience in AI/ML/robotics is not required!

Bringing AI from laboratory research to success in the real world requires a
team that represents that world -- a diversity of backgrounds, points of view,
and experiences. Our common denominator: ambitious expectations, love of
learning, and empathy for those around us. Curious? Read more about our
company and our engineering culture!
[http://bit.ly/37U1rba](http://bit.ly/37U1rba)

------
sbot
Caper ([https://www.caper.ai](https://www.caper.ai)) | New York, USA or
Shanghai, China office ONSITE and REMOTE, depending on the role

We build smart shopping carts powered by deep learning and computer vision to
enable a seamless grab-and-go retail experience

Check out our job site for all open roles:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs)

\- Senior Computer Vision Engineer | NY, USA or Shanghai, China ONSITE

\- Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE

\- VP of Engineering | NY, USA ONSITE

\- Product Designer | NY, USA ONSITE

------
jacquesc
Sequoia Capital | Full Time | Software Engineer |
[https://www.sequoiacap.com](https://www.sequoiacap.com) We're growing our
technology team to shape the future of investing. Hiring right now for an
Application Engineer, to work closely with our US Investors to help automate
their workflows. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Python, Javascript (Vue,
React), Postgres, Spark/Scala, Nginx, AWS & Heroku.

Menlo Park preferred. REMOTE can be considered as well.

Please email me if interested. I'll respond fast. crocker@sequoiacap.com

------
mkhorton
Materials Project, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory | Web Developer |
Berkeley, CA, USA | Onsite |
[https://materialsproject.org](https://materialsproject.org)
[https://lbl.gov](https://lbl.gov)

Mission: We are a group of academic researchers who create and curate the
Materials Project, the world's leading database of crystalline materials that
is freely available for people to query to find materials for applications
such as energy, batteries, solar, water splitting, optoelectronics and more.
Our user base is growing exponentially (now >120k) and includes a wide range
of people, from students who are just encountering materials science for the
first time, to academic researchers and industry users. We’re now in the
process of building a new frontend for the website to meet some key needs that
have arisen as the project has grown, as well as to share some of the latest
data we’ve been generating which will require deep thought in how best to make
this data accessible and understandable to the broadest possible audience. If
this sounds exciting to you, please get in touch. The Materials Project was
founded in 2011.

Technologies: This is a good time to start working with us since we're at the
early stages of designing our new frontend, and you will have an opportunity
to help us shape what that looks like. We've settled on React and TypeScript
for our core technologies, and are committed to modern best practices where
possible. Due to the large number of Python developers in our team, we will
also be making heavy use of the Plotly Dash framework, and extending this
using custom React components, so some Python familiarity will also be useful.
All the code we write is open source <3 you can find our code at
[https://github.com/materialsproject](https://github.com/materialsproject)

Team: You will be joining a small team of four core developers, along with a
larger research group of many postdocs and graduate students here at LBL, and
also interacting with our collaborators worldwide.

COVID statement: This is an on-site job, however we are currently working
remote and have been given guidance to expect this to continue until the end
of September.

The official job ad, further details on how to apply, and our equal employment
opportunity statement are all available here:
[https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=9028...](https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=90287)

~~~
perfect_wave
Cool to see LBLL postings on here! It seems like a wonderful place to work,
both in terms of the exciting science and technology and the wonderful view.

~~~
mkhorton
Thanks for the kind comment :) It's a very inspiring place with a lot of
history and good people. Beautiful views of the bay certainly don't hurt
either!

------
dman7
WorkPatterns (www.workpatterns.com) | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, Los
Angeles or Remote (US Only) | Full Time

WorkPatterns is a purpose built collaborative tool for 1:1s, recurring group
meetings, feedback, and recognition that helps teams achieve peak performance
no matter where people are physically located.

We're a team of 10 with high EQ, product-first mentality & strong VC backing.
You'll be responsible for an important part of the product roadmap. Our tech
Stack is Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL + other shiny tech down the line.

Ping me at dmitri at workpatterns.com

------
thathoo
Square | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend), Square Appointments | ONSITE,
Denver, or REMOTE |
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999711004151](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999711004151)

Are you a senior frontend engineer who has been around the block a few times?
Want to mentor engineers? Want to provide a vision for our Ember app? Want to
work on beautiful software used by 100s of 1000s of small businesses? This
role is for you! (No prior Ember experience required)

------
harrisreynolds
Landing | SF or Birmingham or Remote | Senior Engineer

At Landing we are trying to reinvent how people lease an apartment. Our
process is 100% online and we offer flexible options to suit our customers
needs for living.

We are looking for a Senior Rails developer. 5+ years of experience. Expert
level skill at object-oriented design. Must be comfortable writing unit tests.

We will consider full-time remote but only IF you are in a US time zone
(Eastern through Pacific).

Send me a link to your LinkedIn or Github profile to harris@hellolanding.com.
No recruiters please (I will just mark it as spam).

~~~
harrisreynolds
Ugg... misspelled my email address: harris@hellolanding.com

~~~
dang
I've fixed it for you.

------
supereffective
Super Effective Health| REMOTE | Sales + Growth | Full-time |
www.supereffectivehealth.org

We're a medical supplies distributor helping state governments, VA hospitals,
nursing facilities, and other healthcare organizations in their covid-19
response. For example, we worked with the Governor's Office in Louisiana to
deliver 200,000 isolation gowns at the height of the crisis.

We're looking for an inside sales rep, especially those with a digital
marketing background and a growth hacker mindset. Please email
support@supereffectivehealth.org.

------
Feedonomics
Sr. Full Stack Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA |www.feedonomics.com

We are looking for a highly motivated and experienced Senior Full Stack
Software Engineer to join the Engineering team at Feedonomics, headquartered
in Los Angeles. You will be working with a motivated and vibrant team of
Engineers in developing the amazing features that power our robust and
scalable SaaS platform.

Apply Here:
[https://feedonomics.com/join_us_careers/](https://feedonomics.com/join_us_careers/)

------
caropromaton
Promaton | Platform Engineer (AWS | K8S | Python) | Full-time | REMOTE (UTC-1
to UTC+3)

Promaton is changing dental healthcare by automating diagnostics and treatment
workflows using AI, making healthcare more affordable and accessible for
everyone. Currently we have a team of around 15 colleagues.

More info and application via: [https://careers.promaton.com/o/platform-
engineer](https://careers.promaton.com/o/platform-engineer)

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | San Mateo ONSITE | Frontend, Full stack, Backend Engineers! Senior
and Junior

At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80% of
healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights. We are a profitable mid sized
(less than 90) healthcare company. Our stack is React, Scala, Java, Python,
Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS.

Email me at sanchay@apixio.com or find me on LinkedIn

------
SteveAttentive
Attentive | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE (remote until next year, onsite
when safe to return)

Attentive is a personalized mobile messaging platform, delivering the future
of two-way mobile communications between companies and consumers. Attentive is
one of the fastest-growing software companies in the country– driving billions
in revenue for our 1,000+ customers. Attentive has raised over $121M in
funding, including a $70M Series C investment in January 2020, with investors
including Sequoia, IVP, and Bain Capital Ventures. As a result, we're looking
to more than double our Engineering team again in 2020, seeking:

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/59047c4c-e067-4871-811d-ff61e8f31290)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af5...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/4e36f5ff-023a-4b66-af55-dde92b82eb91)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/8f7bb31c-188c-44c0-b23...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/8f7bb31c-188c-44c0-b235-b936c05df675)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/cf9feb6b-1873-4eac-b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/attentivemobile/cf9feb6b-1873-4eac-b520-760614bbe7c7)

Our interview process involves a 30-minute phone screen, a 60-minute coding
interview using CoderPad over Google Hangouts, and a virtual final round
interview with three 60-minute technical interviews followed by a 30-minute
chat with an Engineering manager. The virtual onsite is also over Google
Hangouts, using CoderPad and Miro for our coding and system architecture
interviews.

If you want to get a feel for our office when everyone is onsite, check out
this video highlighting our Engineering team:
[https://info.attentivemobile.com/engineering-at-
attentive/](https://info.attentivemobile.com/engineering-at-attentive/)

Feel free to email me directly at sfleming@attentivemobile.com, thanks!

------
HiringatSM
A Stealthmode start-up, located in Palo Alto, Ca., backed by Sequoia in the
AI/Healthcare space is looking for the following:

-DevOps Engineer: Experience with HIPPA/HITRUST compliance and security

-Audio DSP Engineer

-Fullstack/Frontend Engineer: Javascript, React, Node.js, MySQL etc.

-Hardware Engineer: Fluent in one standard programming language (e.g. C/C++, Python, etc) and one hardware description language (Verilog, VHDL, etc)

-Radar Engineer: Familiar with radar systems design/modeling, including FMCW, MIMO, beamforming, etc

Please email resumes to hiring@stealthmode.co

------
atonse
Polka Dot Sky | Remote (US Only) | Elixir Developer | Full-time |
[https://polkadotskysoftware.com](https://polkadotskysoftware.com)

We are working on a few Elixir projects (including important ones related to
COVID response) and are looking for programmers to help build out additional
features. Ideal candidates would already have experience with Elixir since we
have an immediate need to ramp up. We are an all-elixir shop.

Get in touch. ashish@polkadotskysoftware.com

------
kapnobatairza
Vidi | Software Engineer | NYC | REMOTE | [https://vidi.is/](https://vidi.is/)

Well capitalized seed-stage startup building a social streaming platform for
virtual meetups (think Twitch combined with Discord/Zoom/Houseparty). Looking
for front-end developers with experience building React and React Native apps,
and back-end developers with experience working with HTML5 streaming video and
WebRTC.

If interested, email me with your resume at mike@vidi.is

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) | San Francisco or remote (within North America) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You’ll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing the UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* DevOps -- Pachyderm is hiring a deployment and devops expert to own and lead our infrastructure, deployment, and testing processes. Experience with Kubernetes, CI/CD systems, testing infra, and running large-scale, data-heavy applications is important.

* Solutions Engineer/Architect -- Work with Pachyderm’s OSS and Enterprise customers to ensure their success. This is a customer facing role that bridges support, product, customer success, and engineering.

About Pachyderm:

Love Docker, Golang, Kubernetes and distributed systems? Pachyderm is an
enterprise data science platform that offers Git-like version control
semantics for massive data sets and end-to-end data lineage tracking and
auditing. Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of
advance data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

Pachyderm raised our Series A led by Benchmark
([https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html](https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html)),
so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact
on the success and direction of the company as well as building the rest of
the engineering team.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

------
eyphka
Prelim (YC S17) | Remote | [https://prelim.com](https://prelim.com) Prelim is
how banks originate their products online. For most services banks offer, the
customer experience often involves faxing documents, or confusing DocuSign
documents. We fix that with a no-code platform that banks use to quickly
deploy online.

Apply on our website [https://prelim.com/jobs](https://prelim.com/jobs)

------
cj
Localize | [https://localizejs.com](https://localizejs.com) | REMOTE (USA) |
Full-time

\--

* Backend Engineer (Node / MongoDB / AWS): [https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/6Yh8bGtuXGOy/senior-back...](https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/6Yh8bGtuXGOy/senior-backend-engineer-node-js-remote)

* Full-Stack Engineer (Backbone, React/Redux, Node, Mongo): [https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/36whblsjCGWU/senior-full...](https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/36whblsjCGWU/senior-full-stack-javascript-engineer-remote)

* Product Designer (UI / UX / Product Management): [https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/e83O_yQTiQ_Z/senior-prod...](https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/e83O_yQTiQ_Z/senior-product-designer-remote)

* Head of Marketing: [https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/jTYekLRaDR7B/head-of-mar...](https://careers.localizejs.com/jobs/jTYekLRaDR7B/head-of-marketing-b2b-saas-remote)

\--

Localize is a platform used by 500+ companies to translate websites and
applications into other languages. We're used by companies like Trello to
translate their help center
([https://help.trello.com/](https://help.trello.com/)), Tinder to translate
their blog ([https://blog.gotinder.com/](https://blog.gotinder.com/)), and
RocketMiles to translate their web app
([https://www.rocketmiles.com/](https://www.rocketmiles.com/)) - to see our
product in action, click any of those links and use the website's language
switcher to switch from English to another language.

We're a US-based remote company of about 10 people (fully remote, before the
virus). Our company is cash flow positive + profitable, currently hiring for
the roles linked above. We offer competitive pay with a full benefits package.
To apply, submit an application via the links above or feel free to ping me
directly: brandon@localizejs.com

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled full stack web and backend developers who are keen
on building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some
work experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to
the growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-
for-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/272468/software-engineer-for-next-gen-
distributed-web-smapiot).

------
lachenmayer
Picnic | Software Engineer [React Native / Node.js] | London, UK | ONSITE or
REMOTE | Full time or contract

Picnic is a supercharged group chat app, built for friends.
([https://picnic.chat](https://picnic.chat))

Today's messaging apps are doing the bare minimum for friendship. At Picnic,
we believe there is huge untapped potential. We are building a 10X better way
to spend 'in-between time' with friends, based on the science of friendship.

We are a small team with excellent experience in consumer social based out of
London, UK (currently working remotely due to COVID-19). With backing from
leading social health experts (including the originator of Dunbar's number)
and a host of world class advisors and investors (1st Engineer at Snapchat,
TikTok Head of Comms, Chief Brand Officer at Bumble), we are on a mission to
make the world better friends.

We are looking for full-stack developers who love creating products that
people want to use. You understand that apps—and code—are for people, not for
computers, and always strive to make our app and codebase more understandable
and easy to use. You'll be helping to build an app using the latest best
practices targeting the iOS, Android, and the web. We're using TypeScript
across the stack, React with MobX client-side, an event-sourced architecture
using PostgreSQL and Redis server-side, and GraphQL for type-safe
communication between the two. We've written a detailed summary of our stack
and workflow in the document linked below, so that you can get a quick
overview of whether working with us could excite you.

We've taken care to make our hiring process as transparent and stress-free as
possible. We won't do any whiteboard / algorithm tests, and you'll be paid for
any take-home test we ask you to complete. We aim to give honest feedback
after any interview, so that the process is not a waste of time for you even
if the role is not a fit for you for whatever reason.

We are looking to hire this person to start July 6th 2020. To apply, simply
take a look at the process outlined here:
[https://www.notion.so/teampicnic/Software-Engineer-React-
Nat...](https://www.notion.so/teampicnic/Software-Engineer-React-Native-Node-
js-5445cb0e5c4a48c9985f1470723516c8)

------
abdelhai
Frontend Engineer w/ UI design skills | Belin | Remote UTC±4 | Junior - mid-
level

Deta — A cloud platform for exploring ideas.
[https://www.deta.sh](https://www.deta.sh) | team@deta.sh

We already launch a Database and will be launching more services soon. We need
your help to imagine and build what the next gen cloud interface could look
like.

Keywords: JavaScript, Design, figma, react, Berlin, Germany, funded, junior,
mid level, visa, developer tools, full time

------
kamutuna
SubtitleBee | [https://subtitlebee.com](https://subtitlebee.com) | Javascript
/ Digital marketer | Worldwide | REMOTE

We are a small team automatically adding subtitles to videos using speech-to-
text recognition and AI.

We are looking for Vue.js developer and a digital marketer (separate roles).
Team is fully remote so the role is perfect for a digital nomad or anyone
regardless of location or timezone.

Please send us an email at info at subtitlebee. com

------
jpettersson
ekspono | Full-stack, Frontend | Clojure | Stockholm, Sweden or REMOTE in EU |
full-time

ekspono is an early stage fintech company founded by a team of experienced
technology and finance professionals. Our first mission is to increase
transparency and ease of business for quantitative index strategies. Our
product is a web based index analytics platform that helps our clients
(institutional investors such as pension funds) manage portfolios that span
across multiple index providers (banks).

We’re looking to expand our team with talented Software Engineers who are
excited about building a SaaS product using Clojure. We’re considering both
candidates who are experienced with Clojure as well as candidates who are
experienced in other languages and who want to make the transition to working
commercially with Clojure(Script).

* Experienced Software Engineer - Full-stack (system design, data model, API services, web applications, infrastructure, data pipeline automation)

* Experienced Software Engineer - Frontend (web applications, data visualizations, API services)

Our stack: Clojure, ClojureScript, Python 3 (data pipelines / calculations),
postgres, kubernetes

We’re a small company (4 today) so every team member has the responsibilities
and autonomy to drive progress in their area of expertise.

We are primarily looking for full-time arrangements, but for the right person
we can be flexible. We can offer employment in Sweden and are open for long
term contracts or similar arrangements in other European locations.

If you’re curious, contact us at: people@ekspono.com

------
stephaniepicnic
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biopharma companies &
academic partners (including Roche/Genentech, Novartis, Verily), patients can
consent to share their anonymized data and power cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Engineering Manager, Internal Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=468586900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4685869002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

Contact - Technical Recruiting Lead, Stephanie Iannello -
stephanie.iannello@picnichealth.com

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Full-stack Engineer | Washington, DC | REMOTE |
[https://iconstituent.com/](https://iconstituent.com/)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We revolutionized our product line
and made the largest internal investment in technology the company has made in
our history. We are continuing to iterate on this promising new product. We
want to redefine how our customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part
of the ground level of building a fresh approach to software that connects
millions of constituents with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 9, Material Design, TypeScript, C#, .NET Core 3.1, SQL
Server, AWS, Kubernetes

The interview process is a phone screen and a take-home coding exercise.
Competitive pay, remote-first team, and full benefits. Bonus: the ability to
give your friends and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

------
wickedwiesel
twentyfifty | UK or Germany (mostly WFH) | Data Scientist | Part-time or
Intern or Student-job

twentyfifty [0] is a management consultancy helping international corporate
clients to turn corporate responsibility commitments into practice in their
value chains.

We are a certified B-corporation [1] with a wonderfully passionate team that
believes in the quality and purpose of our work.

If the following statements resonate with you, we should get in touch:

"Understanding how companies impact people and how this could be measured
fascinates me. I follow the news but when people cite studies, I often think
'I wish more people understood the difference between correlation and
causation.' Using datasets to turn complex socioeconomic questions into easy-
to-digest visuals and actionable insights for companies gives my work purpose.
Excel, PowerQuery, PowerBI, Tableau, R or Python are some of the tools that I
feel comfortable with."

twentyfifty is looking for a freelancer, or junior- / advanced-student level
colleague. Given the current economic uncertainty, an engagement would start
in August and be limited to December but likely be extended beyond that.
Looking forward to get to know you. Please reach out to me. You can find my
contact details on my profile page [2].

[0] [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/) [1]
[https://bcorporation.net/](https://bcorporation.net/) [2]
[https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-
team/jo...](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-team/john-
wiesel/)

~~~
superfooly
Hi! I don't see details on your page :) Email me @ cooperkernan@gmail.com

------
helloimagr
IMAGR | Image Processing Engineer | Auckland, New Zealand | Full Time | Onsite
and Remote considered | www.imagr.co

We're a fast-moving starting changing the face of grocery retail with our
computer-vision empowered shopping cart. Come and join us, delivering an
exciting real-world application of deep learning and computer vision.

We are looking for an engineer well-versed in image processing techniques to
work on a range of challenging, bleeding-edge problems. Apply now!

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers | Washington,
DC or Remote |
[http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring for several positions on our Government Practice Engineering
Team. It's a small engineering team building and supporting the infrastructure
used by the analysts and data scientists for our several engagements with the
Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS). You'll help the team by
enhancing the common tooling we use across projects and by working alongside
the analysts and data scientists on specific projects.

In particular, we're hiring the following positions on the Government Practice
Engineering team right now:

* Lead DevOps/Infra Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=53](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=53)

* DevOps/Infra Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52)

* Full Stack Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54)

These positions are all based in Washington, DC. Right now, we're all working
remotely, and we expect that to continue for at least the next few months.
Longer term, we are happy to discuss permanent remote positions on a case-by-
case basis.

See these and other openings at
[http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
kolistivra
Layer | REMOTE (UTC to UTC+5) | Core Platform (Spark/Scala) Engineers/Backend
Engineers/Full-Stack Engineers/SRE Lead/UX Designer/VP of Design | Full Time |
[https://layer.co](https://layer.co)

To make data-driven decisions, you need to trust your data. And to trust your
data, you need SSoT (Single Source of Truth) practice in your data
organization. Implementing this practice is only possible in a collaborative
data platform. Collaboration in data is essential to build reliable and
uniform reusable pipelines. These pipelines can be used to extract insights
and manage training and prediction data at scale.

Layer is designed to provide the collaboration the organizations need by
introducing a smart way of defining company wide SSoTs. The vision is not just
to solve these pain points, but also grow as the organization grows in an
extensible way.

We are founded by a serial entrepreneur, who most recently sold his startup
($100M+ EBITDA run rate) and a partner at a top European VC. We are a team of
ex-Google/Improbable/Palantir/Lightbend/Hazelcast engineers. We are at a very
early stage with some pilot customers lined up and are well-funded.

We have an all-remote culture as we aspire to work with the best talent, no
matter where they live. We hope to assemble a world-class team and hire about
~15 people in the next few months. Initially, we are looking to hire within
the UTC to UTC+5 time zones but we are happy to make exceptions for truly
exceptional candidates (if you are a Spark guru/committer, for instance) We
pay competitive salaries (around Google/Facebook UK base salaries) and give
stock options, among other perks.

Our tech stack is React/TypeScript on the frontend, Python at the backend,
Spark as the underlying computation engine -- we also use/love Terraform,
Kubernetes, AWS. We are currently looking for experienced candidates for full-
time roles (no part-time/contractors please). Prior startup experience, being
a prolific open source contributor, working at a data related software company
(ETL/visualization/integration) are big pluses. No
recruiters/agencies/outstaffing or outsourcing companies please.

Feel free to apply at [http://layer.co/job-list.html](http://layer.co/job-
list.html)

------
ctres
SuperNormal | (Remote) Lead Frontend Engineer SuperNormal is building
communication software for distributed teams.

Our Stack: React / Electron app, with a Rails API.

Open Roles: * lead frontend engineer (react, electron) * backend engineer
(rails)

Our Team: The founders are from Github and Instagram.

([https://www.notion.so/SuperNormal-is-
hiring-1b34fb5a719044f2...](https://www.notion.so/SuperNormal-is-
hiring-1b34fb5a719044f2bbab9686861505ad))

------
asparagui
QuarkWorks | Columbia, Missouri, USA | Full-time | Onsite | Mobile/Backend
Developers

We make mobile applications for companies big and small. Chances are, you've
already used one of our apps!

We are looking to add more full time developers (backend/frontend/mobile) in
Columbia, MO!

[https://quarkworks.co/careers/](https://quarkworks.co/careers/)

Fill out the form at the URL above, or email hiring@quarkworks.co directly.

------
dynjo
OOZOU | Full Time | Bangkok, Thailand | Local or Remote |
[https://oozou.com/careers](https://oozou.com/careers)

OOZOU is a design-driven team of engineers and creatives helping companies
build amazing products and services.

We design and build many of the highest profile web and mobile applications in
South East Asia and beyond.

If you love Ruby, Node, Javascript, React, Swift, Kotlin, you will love
working with us :-)

------
mathildepatmon
Smartcar | Mountain View | Full-Time |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com) The connected car API for
developers.

Here are our openings:

\- Front End Engineer II:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee...](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar/2600777f-5f9f-444b-9a6b-1eeee8c41749)

Feel free to reach out to our internal recruiter directly!

mathilde@smartcar.com

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite | Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer

2) Senior Full Stack Engineer

3) Senior Frontend Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
goseawolves
General Dynamics Electric Boat | Quonset, RI and Groton, CT | Onsite |
[http://gdeb.com/](http://gdeb.com/)

GDEB's primary business is building and maintaining nuclear submarines for the
US Navy. I know we generally have a variety of positions up related to all
fields of engineering so I thought I'd throw it out there as an option for
folks. Goodluck in the search!

------
syllableai
syllable.ai | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite / Remote Sunnyvale, CA and
Seattle, WA

Link: [https://jsco.re/6l7kl](https://jsco.re/6l7kl)

Technologies: AI / ML NLP, Python, Data Pipelines, React / Redux, AWS, Docker

Syllable is a healthcare technology company that uses artificial intelligence
to help patients while lowering cost for hospitals and medical groups. The
Syllable platform consists of knowledge graphs, custom machined learned
models, a proprietary chatbot framework for the web, and even telephony
infrastructure for voice bots. Syllable uses an agile development process and
releases new versions of it's software on a weekly basis to our customers.
Syllable is growing fast in healthcare. We are hiring for positions including
Senior Software Engineers (front end, back end, and full stack) and DevOps.
Our engineering offices are located in Sunnyvale, CA and Bellevue, WA.

Benefits: Silicon Valley market rate compensation, stock options, premium
health care benefits for employees and families and an excellent vacation
plan. We encourage a culture of work-life balance.

------
iStreamPlanet
iStreamPlanet | Multiple Engineers | Full Time | Remote |

iStreamPlanet is one of the largest streaming platforms in the world for
broadcasters; doing thousands of live events a each year. We are a unique
organization with the size and feel of a small company, but the stability and
world-reaching impact of a much larger enterprise.

Engineering Manager-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4073610003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4073610003)

Principal Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4073606003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4073606003)

Sr. Site Reliability Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004681003)

Sr. Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4010986003)

Sr. Software Engineer- Web Development-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004529003)

Software Engineer-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4004677003)

Sr. Product Owner-
[https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003](https://istreamplanet.com/careers/?gh_jid=4040270003)

------
mattvv
OpticPwr (codepwr, gamepwr) - (remote).

We're team of former ex-Riot Games Engineers who wanted to truely embrace the
remote engineering lifestyle. We're looking for like-minded engineers who like
to work on challenging projects. Most of our work ends up in the Javascript
space, so we're looking for people who love JS and immutability and like
gaming related subject matter.

to apply, email matt at optic power dot com

------
bastienbeurier
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Head of Data & Staff Backend/Data Engineer | Onsite in
Paris, France | Full-time | VISA sponsorship

\- Lazy Lantern is a virtual data analyst for product teams

\- Pure data product with many challenges around AI & Big Data

\- Founders with experience at leading Silicon Valley companies

\- Several unicorn customers, dataset of billions of events

\- Backed by top-tier US & European investors, incl. Y Combinator

\- No requirement to speak French

Contact: bb@lazylantern.com

------
MrAlexey
abillionveg | [https://www.abillionveg.com](https://www.abillionveg.com) |
Engineers & Designers | Full-time | Singapore | ONSITE

abillionveg is a rapidly growing global review and discovery platform, and at
the heart of our values, is the drive to ripple positive impact. We empower
people by working to create seamless consumer experiences that match their
sustainability journey. We support businesses by streamlining consumer data to
inform market needs. We drive change by making it easy to be vegan. Since our
app’s debut in 2018 we’ve reached 120+ countries.

We're looking to fill multiple engineering roles (full-stack, back-end, front-
end, mobile iOS/Android) and designer roles.

Our tech stack: React, React Native, Express/Node and MongoDB.

See our careers page here:
[https://www.abillionveg.com/careers](https://www.abillionveg.com/careers)

We have multiple roles available in addition to the ones listed, so please
reach out if you think you're a good fit! Contact us at
careers@abillionveg.com

------
dennisy
AirGrid | London | Various | Remote | [https://airgrid.io](https://airgrid.io)

We are a small team building a privacy preserving ML platform for the web.
Lots of autonomy and use of cutting edge tech, on a greenfield project.

Currently looking for: \- Product Designer \- Product Manager \- Software
Engineer

Please send your CV along with some salary requirements to careers@airgrid.io

------
lucastech
Fitspotwellness.com | Frontend Engineer | Remote (North America Timezones
Only) | Full-time | 3+ years of React experience (required), Redux, Python
backend (if interested in fullstack). SCSS/HTML, Styled-Components experience
is a plus.

Looking for self starters who are passionate about building products and care
about UX.

email: lucas at fitspotwellness.com

------
akraker
ONSITE inmotionhosting.com Denver, CO and VA Remote until end of June likely.
Next group hired will likely have 5 weeks of remote training. Tier 1 Support
and Customer Service Reps we always seem to be hiring. But other roles could
be open. Online job fair tomorrow.
[https://ibb.co/Jmfm9Q8](https://ibb.co/Jmfm9Q8)

------
veesahni
Enchant | Frontend Developer | Part Time | REMOTE

We build software to help teams communicate with their customers. Help desks,
knowledge bases, live chat.

We're currently rebuilding our frontend w/ React and MobX and are looking for
an experienced dev to join the team.

For more details:
[https://www.enchant.com/careers](https://www.enchant.com/careers)

------
haydenlindy
Clevertech [Clevertech.biz] | 100% Remote | Full-time Clevertech builds
bespoke software solutions for large enterprise companies. We are looking for
developers who want to work on meaningful and challenging projects while being
able to live wherever you want. Our benefits include professional development
training courses, a yearly fund to spend on personal development, paid time
off, and tenure based rewards!

Right now we are looking for a Sr. Ruby on Rails Engineer that will work on
Enterprise level projects [https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/ruby-on-rails-
engineer](https://www.clevertech.biz/careers/ruby-on-rails-engineer)

Here is a preview of what to expect in our recruiting process-
[https://www.clevertech.biz/thoughts/interviewing-with-
clever...](https://www.clevertech.biz/thoughts/interviewing-with-clevertech)
and a link to our YouTube if you want to learn more about who we are!
[https://www.youtube.com/c/clevertechlife](https://www.youtube.com/c/clevertechlife)

If you have any more question feel free to reach out to caitlin.oconnor-veth
{at} clevertech {.} biz

------
freediver
Search Engine | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time, part-time | Remote

We are building a new search engine, a competitor to DuckDuckGo. We are a team
of misfits that are looking for other misfits to join.

What we are looking for:

\- Frontend and backend developers with passion for web performance, open web
and search

\- Crystal lang experience is a big plus

\- Remote OK

Novel idea, challenging problems. Join us!

Email: vprelovac@gmail.com (send CV / relevant experience / availability)

------
everhardt
withthegrid | Frontend and backend | Amsterdam, NL | Fulltime | EUR 40-45k +
equity | [https://withthegrid.com/jobs/](https://withthegrid.com/jobs/)

We're a SaaS company providing asset monitoring services to the utilities
sector. IoT sensors and other systems feed into our service, which detects
anomalies and improves maintenance processes. Clients use our service as it
improves asset lifetime, reduces downtime and lowers costs.

We're seeking a frontend developer (Typescript, Vue.js, Vuetify, MapBox GL JS,
D3) who can also craft a good design themselves and knows how to make a pull
request. Also, we're looking for a backend developer (NodeJS, Typescript,
MySQL, AWS) who doesn't shy away from the nitty-gritty details of online
database migrations and likes to solve challenges like how to provide the UI
with input for a time series graph with 5 years’ worth of hourly data points,
within 200ms.

------
meltemz
causaLens | Software Engineer | Data Scientist - Applied Science | Data
Scientist - Engineering and Product | Quantitative Researcher| Frontend
Engineer | Full-time | London | www.causalens.com

We are looking for a motivated and high-achieving Data Scientists and
Engineers based in London (or willing to relocate) to join the team working on
our exciting machine learning product. This is a full-time placement with
significant opportunities for personal development.

We offer an intellectually stimulating environment, work within an
interdisciplinary team and an inclusive culture. We are a high-calibre,
mission-driven team building a technology that improves our world.

We can provide Tier 2 visa sponsorship.

Core requirements are:

-Strong academic record (PhD & PostDoc preferred)

-Very advanced quantitative skills in machine learning/statistics/mathematics or similar fields

-Ability to translate advanced machine learning algorithms into code (Python preferred)

------
esher
fortrabbit | Communicating PHP Developer | Berlin | ONSITE or maybe remote |
VISA

fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting dedicated for a modern PHP.
More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and digital agencies.
fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located in Berlin
Kreuzberg. We take work seriously and expect each person to be self motivated.
You will join the small team in an important position.

You are passionate about web technologies and enjoy writing and talking about
it? You want to move away from everyday coding and client jobs? You have a
passion for writing, learning and teaching? Help us get the word out about
fortrabbit.

[https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/communication-
developer-...](https://fortrabbit1.recruitee.com/o/communication-developer-
berlin) or fl@fortrabbit.com

------
amberzyper
Zyper (YC W18) | SF or REMOTE | Full-Time | www.zyper.com

Come join a growing YC startup helping brands connect with fans! We're hiring:

\- Mobile product designer \- Senior Application + Dev-Ops Engineer

Stack: Django, AWS, native Android + iOS

Learn more + apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/zyper](https://jobs.lever.co/zyper)

------
twistedpair
mabl | Boston, MA | Software Engineer | ONSITE (post-COVID) |
[https://mabl.com/careers](https://mabl.com/careers)

Bring AI to software testing at mabl. We provide automatic, self healing
testing of web applications using advanced ML and AI techniques to replace the
tedious and fragile UI testing of yore. Consider us a smarter, auto-healing
Selenium.

We’re a 100% serverless operation built on Google Cloud Platform that rapidly
develops and deploys features on a CI/CD model. We’re well funded and growing
our engineering ranks to keep building out our platform.

Our open positions:

\- Software Engineer

\- Enterprise Sales, Account Executive

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

Our stack is built with Java 11, TypeScript, ES6, Bash

Drop me (an engineer), any questions joe at-symbol mabl.com, and checkout our
careers site [1]. We can’t wait to work with you.

[1] [https://www.mabl.com/join-the-team#jobs](https://www.mabl.com/join-the-
team#jobs)

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, System Administrators |
London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being used in over 90% of England's GP practices that send over
220,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we'll be releasing new products in GP practices,
hospitals and pharmacies. Speak with us to find out more :)

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

------
dereksnook
Charleston/NYC/SF REMOTE

Looking for backend/full stack dev as contractor to early employee/Cofounder

CoLife connects homeowners to fantastic, vetted guests based on their common
values and living styles. It's like Airbnb + Match.com for housing.

Guests put in their information, values, and living styles, and press search.
We show them their matches for free. If they want to move forward they do a
background and credit check. If they meet and like each other, they pay a one
time transaction fee.

Guests receive rent that's 50-60% less than if they had to get their own
place. They get a much more stable living situation and an automatic friend.
Rooms are often times furnished and the lease can be much more flexible
because they are working with a homeowner directly.

Homeowners not only create extra income but a major part of CoLife is the
human value proposition.

In the USA the average home has doubled in size in the last 50 years while we
are now building half as many homes as we were, driving prices up. Meanwhile,
isolation is our greatest health risk. CoLife addresses both of these
problems.

We are bringing back the human pattern that was once in the USA and is around
most of the world today of boarding houses, owner occupied home that rent out
at least one room. In the 1800’s as many as 1/2 of residents in major US
cities lived in them, and they filled an important role in affordability and
social connection. Living in them would be several elderly people who stayed
permanently, business men and students.

People are willing to share housing if it's made easy and safe. But their best
options now if they do not have a personal network are not easy or safe.
CoLife makes it easy and safe through high level matching, human review of
applications, background and credit checks, and having Home Guides help people
find their perfect match.

While we spent 2018 researching and 2019 manually prototyping, since launching
the first iteration software 6-8 weeks ago we have hundreds of users sign up
with very little marketing and have generated roughly $5,000 in revenue.

You can email me at derek@colife.fit

[https://angel.co/company/colife-2/jobs/857297-backend-
develo...](https://angel.co/company/colife-2/jobs/857297-backend-developer-
contractor-to-early-employee-cofounder-role)

~~~
dereksnook
I should have added the website. It's
[https://www.colife.fit/](https://www.colife.fit/)

------
danbeaulieu
MathWorks | Senior Software Engineer | Natick, MA (Boston MetroWest) | ONSITE
| Full Time

I am the hiring manager for a team that designs and builds services and
components that are part of internet based online products such as MATLAB
Online. At a high level we are mostly focused on high availability and
scalability of a system that makes MATLAB available over the internet for
several different use cases.

The team makes use of distributed computing design patterns as well as public
cloud services (AWS) and container orchestration (Kubernetes) to ensure our
services and infrastructure meet our availability and scalability goals. We
use Golang, IaaC (prefer code over yaml, etc) and are big fans of automation.

MathWorks is an exciting company to be a part of, MATLAB and Simulink are used
in robotics, aerospace, deep learning, medical devices and many many more
engineering domains. You can read more here[1].

You can apply here[0], but feel free to reach out to me directly to learn more
at dbeaulie @ mathworks.com

NOTE: We are currently remote, but the position is located on our Natick
office.

[0]
[https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/22993-s...](https://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/22993-senior-
software-engineer-cloud-services?keywords=kubernetes&location%5B%5D=US)

[1] [https://www.mathworks.com/company/mathworks-
stories.html](https://www.mathworks.com/company/mathworks-stories.html)

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | Seattle, Bay Area, NYC, DC, others | Developer | Full-
Time | (Remote until post-COVID19) |
[https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

[Note on Location: The team is mostly in Seattle but is becoming more
distributed with COVID19, I doubt it will ever go back so we're willing to try
long term remote or being based out of another office if the fit is right and
you can work Seattle times.]

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for engineers to build this out! If you have experience with
different languages (Python, Go, Java, Node, etc...), different platforms
(Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps), different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle
CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), different organizations (startups, enterprises,
governments, universities), I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team is made of people
with varied skills - you will learn ALOT here. I'm also interested in talking
to PMs or UX people with a background in building and shipping software.

3+ years of professional experience are required for these roles and
leadership opportunities are available.

Email me (Adam) a resume and cc Leah: adnelso @at amazon.com and leahfitz @at
amazon.com

------
curbflow
curbFlow | REMOTE | Sr. Backend Engineer, Computer Vision engineer, Lead HW
Engineer, IoT DevOps Engineer | Full-time | www.curbflow.com

curbFlow's mission is to bring order to the chaos of our city streets, and
we're beginning with the most painful part of the passenger and delivery
experience: pickups and drop-offs at the curb. Since the advent of on-demand
services, demand for the curbside has far outstripped its supply, causing
record congestion, unsafe behavior and lack of equity on city curbsides.
curbFlow solves this by acting as the air traffic control tower for the city
curb, sourcing supply from municipalities and demand from commercial
operators, like existing customers UPS and DoorDash.

We’re a remote-first company. We primarily develop in python and node.

Please apply through lever:
[https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow](https://jobs.lever.co/curbflow)?

------
kendallchuang
Carta | Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer | SF, Palo Alto, Seattle,
New York, Rio, Waterloo | ONSITE, VISA | FULLTIME

Carta is hiring experienced software engineers at the Senior, Staff, Senior
Staff, and Principal levels in San Francisco, Palo Alto, Seattle, New York
City, and Rio de Janeiro to build products and services powered by Carta’s
ownership graph: the central registry of asset ownership across the globe.

Our stack is Python (Python 3!), Django, React, Postgres, Redis.

We offer competitive benefits:

    
    
      * Health, dental, vision, and life insurance
      * Competitive PTO and unlimited sick time
      * US & Rio: 401k matching program
      * Canada: RRSP matching
      * US & Rio: Commuter benefits
      * Catered lunch and unlimited snacks
      * Cell phone stipend
      * Unlimited reimbursement for work related books
    

Current Openings:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/3f6c29ad3us](https://grnh.se/3f6c29ad3us)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/827d18f93us](https://grnh.se/827d18f93us)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/e3edc97d3us](https://grnh.se/e3edc97d3us)

------
tomersabo
dMetrics | NYC | Frontend, Backend, Algorithms Eng | Onsite

\- Zero-code, end-to-end NLP framework for non-technical subject matter
experts (i.e., people other than us). This means Internet scale data
ingestion, near-deduplication, interactive pipeline orchestration, training &
annotator management, visualization, signal validation.

\- We are usually called upon when the usual run-of-the-mill solutions fail
(serve grade A clients).

\- Open positions for senior backend, frontend, and algorithms engineers.

\- MIT PhD founders (male+female), strong research team, looking to match the
level on the engineering side (we are 17).

\- CS BS minimum - strong theory knowledge required. ML/NLP background a plus.

\- Stack: AWS, ES, Spark, Java backend, React frontend, Java+Python
algorithms.

\- Onsite - NYC (but remote until the end of end of times).

\- More info / to apply:
[https://dmetrics.com/careers](https://dmetrics.com/careers)

------
skayli
Nylas | New York, San Francisco, Toronto, or Denver | U.S. Remote-OK |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Employee Handbook:
[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Here are some of our open roles. To view all open roles, click the first link
below:

* All open roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/205da68c2us](https://grnh.se/205da68c2us)

* Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/20f570722us](https://grnh.se/20f570722us)

* Senior Backend Engineer (SF, Toronto): [https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us](https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Data Science (SF, Toronto): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Senior Software Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Staff Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/7ce2bd522us](https://grnh.se/7ce2bd522us)

* Technical Account Manager (SF, NYC, or Denver): [https://grnh.se/0589a7a62](https://grnh.se/0589a7a62)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

------
VirtuallyChris
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We have an open source driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

It does this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8)

We're looking for:

A Software Engineer to develop openpilot through new features, code
optimization and car ports.

A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze and fix failures
of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML
pipeline.

A Safety Engineer to design tests and write safety code for new car makes.

A Infrastructure Engineer to work on tooling, regression tests, and our
driving simulator.

A Navigation Designer to build navigate on openpilot and create the user
experience.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

------
junedotai
Nylas | NYC SF Toronto | Full-time | ONSITE (remote until next year, onsite
when safe to return)

At Nylas, our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and
insight. Our hosted sync platform and APIs enable developers to quickly
integrate their apps with email, contacts, and calendar across all
providers(including Exchange).

We are changing the way companies and developers innovate with e-mail and
messaging. Customers like Pipedrive, Hyundai, and Lever use our cloud
messaging APIs to power their products and accelerate their ability to
innovate.

Nylas has raised over $30M from ScaleUP, Spark Capital, 8VC, Data Collective,
Fuel Capital, SV Angel and more. We have offices in San Francisco, Denver, and
New York, and several of us work remotely. Our HQ is in San Francisco and
members have previously worked at Dropbox, Google, Facebook, Microsoft,
Oracle, SAP, and VMware.

Senior ML Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4cd6b9d42us](https://grnh.se/4cd6b9d42us)

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/2f2263742us](https://grnh.se/2f2263742us)

Senior Frontend/Fullstack Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/48ae62772us](https://grnh.se/48ae62772us)

Frontend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/d99bf9982us](https://grnh.se/d99bf9982us)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/1c25d0b52us](https://grnh.se/1c25d0b52us)

See All Open Positions:
[https://grnh.se/a9d284042us](https://grnh.se/a9d284042us)

Our interview process involves a 30-minute phone screen, a 60-minute coding
interview using CoderPad over Google Hangouts, and a virtual final round
interview with three 30-60-minute whiteboard/technical interviews and
30-minute chat with an Engineering manager. The virtual onsite is also over
Zoom, using CoderPad and Draw.io/Miro for our coding and system architecture
interviews.

If you want to get a feel for who we are and what we're about:

[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Feel free to email me directly at john.j@nylas.com, thanks!

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | engineers | San Diego | onsite | full-time

We have an open source driving agent:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Unlike most other companies in the self driving car space, we are profitable
and have 1000s of daily active users. Search "openpilot" on YouTube to see
some of them.

We're looking for a software engineer to develop openpilot, an ML Engineer /
Data Scientist, a Safety Engineer, an Infrastructure Engineer, an office
manager, and a Navigation Designer. Go to
[https://comma.ai/jobs](https://comma.ai/jobs) for more information on the
positions and requirements.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai and we'll get back to
you within 24 hours.

------
bitfish
stakefish | Full-stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://stake.fish/en/](https://stake.fish/en/)

stakefish, is a leading staking service provider, partnering with exciting new
PoS projects. We provide a fair opportunity for everyone holding
cryptocurrencies to contribute to network security and earn rewards! We are a
truly global team, coming from more than 12 different countries, working from
wherever we want. We have a collective mission, to provide meaningful services
and bring a unique value to users within the crypto space.

Apply:[https://jobs.lever.co/fish/8d283b27-2ef9-4ed8-a8b4-81fa1d291...](https://jobs.lever.co/fish/8d283b27-2ef9-4ed8-a8b4-81fa1d291634)

------
korm
Lindar | Frontend Engineer | London, UK or REMOTE

If you like building fancy interfaces using fancy tech, come join our growing
team of engineers. On the frontend we like

\- good ol' Javascript and CSS

\- React + Redux

\- Typescript

\- Nodejs

\- Our freedom to experiment, most recently with GraphQL

All to build a Bingo platform that people love. Sounds interesting? Apply at
hello@lindar.com

Happy to answer any questions here

------
evanhynes
Tons of jobs at organizations working to solve climate change here:
Https://climate.careers

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site Come work at a top 10
trafficked site. We are looking for:

-Director, Trust and Safety

-Technical Product Owner

-Senior PHP Developers

-UI/UX Designers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
janober
n8n.io - [https://n8n.io](https://n8n.io) | Berlin | Onsite

n8n is an open and extendable workflow tool, enabling you to create powerful
automations. With a fair-code distribution model, run n8n locally or in the
cloud and augment with custom functions, logic and apps. n8n's node-based
approach makes it highly versatile, enabling you to map anything to
everything. [https://github.com/n8n-io/n8n](https://github.com/n8n-io/n8n)

Open positions: Full Stack Developer - Mid level/Senior, Technical writer
intern

[https://jobs.n8n.io/](https://jobs.n8n.io/)

------
po84
Thorn | REMOTE (US-based) | IT Security Engineer / Data Engineer / Sr.
Software Engineer / Sr. Full-Stack Engineer / Sr. Data Scientist | Full-time |
[https://thorn.org](https://thorn.org)

Thorn is a non-profit focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise, and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team. Without a doubt, you are a passionate
technical leader that adeptly navigates between the big picture, details, and
team dynamics.

We took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_child_sexual_abuse_material_from_the_internet))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet.

DATA ENGINEER (NCMEC):
[https://grnh.se/71e4ec9e2us](https://grnh.se/71e4ec9e2us)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAFER):
[https://grnh.se/0d7664692us](https://grnh.se/0d7664692us)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/535a2f882us](https://grnh.se/535a2f882us)

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us](https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us)

SENIOR DATA SCIENTIST:
[https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us](https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us)

IT SECURITY ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/1995c67b2us](https://grnh.se/1995c67b2us)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer /
Tensorflow / OpenCV / Scikit Learn / Jupyter

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + amazing
colleagues!

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy | Boston | Software Development Manager, Storefront

Apply below:
[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/2187653?gh_jid=2187653](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/2187653?gh_jid=2187653)

------
Mave83
croit.io | Ceph Storage Engineer's / Administrators / CEPH consultants /
Developers | REMOTE | Part time, Full time, Self employed, whatever :)

We from croit help anyone to get access to modern storage technology. For that
reason we developed a solution that helps maintaining the beast. To further
tame our open source technology Ceph core, we are looking for excellent Linux
system administrators, Ceph Storage Engineers, Consultants and Kotlin or C++
Software developers.

If you are interested in a highly customer oriented environment with great
colleagues and a 3 years young company with a worldwide customer base, please
send us a mail at jobs@croit.io.

------
aketchum
VIVA Finance | Junior Full Stack Engineer | Midtown Atlanta | Full-Time |
viva-finance.com | Start Date - August 1st, 2020

VIVA Finance provides affordable, low-interest unsecured personal loans to
employees of companies that bring on VIVA as an employee benefit provider. Our
loans are underwritten on employment tenure instead of credit score, allowing
us to offer prime lending rates to everyone, even those with damaged or non-
existent credit.

We are a FinTech startup with a rapidly growing user-base about to raise our
Series A. We are looking to bring on a Junior Developer to add features to our
lending platform as well as build out our data visualization capabilities.

Our tech stack runs entirely on AWS and is written in Node.js and Vue.js, but
anyone with strong scripting/frontend skills in any language will be
considered.

If interested, send me your resume (or similar): alex at viva-finance dot com

------
mmcdole
Yum! Brands | Plano, TX & Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full Time

 _Our Company:_

We are building one of the largest restaurant e-commerce platforms in the
world. It will eventually help power the digital properties of Pizza Hut, KFC
and Taco Bell across 50,000 restaurants in 145 countries.

The e-commerce platform is a microservice architecture built on Kubernetes and
deployed to AWS. These roles would help lead, develop and test these services
as we continue to expand our deployment.

 _Our Stack:_

Node.js, GraphQL, Mocha, Postgres, Redis, Kotlin, AWS, Kubernetes

 _Our Jobs:_

We are currently looking to fill the following positions:

\- Chicago - Sr. Engineering Manager

\- Chicago - Node Engineer

\- Chicago - Quality Engineer

\- Plano - Sr. Node Engineer

\- Plano - Node Engineer

\- Plano - Quality Engineer

To apply please visit: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yum-brands-
inc](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yum-brands-inc)

To contact me directly, send an email to matthew.mcdole [at] yum.com

------
eddr
tiney.co | London | Full-time | Remote

At tiney we're building a brand new childcare experience, a product that will
help to unlock the potential of every child.

We're backed by Local Globe + Index VCs and recently raised a significant seed
round.

We're seeking an engineer to build product features in our app, APIs and
services and contribute to platform engineering and DevOps.

Feel free to reach out directly on DM, or you can check out our careers page
here - [https://tiney.co/careers](https://tiney.co/careers)

------
trueacc
TrueAccord | San Francisco, CA and Remote | Full Time | 13 engineering jobs

____________________

Product and Mission

We have pioneered a new way of helping consumers deal with debt while
safeguarding their credit scores. Using ML models to understand our consumers
better, we remove the need for aggressive debt collectors completely, and work
with consumers to cure their late debts with customized payment plans.
TrueAccord has already helped over 11M consumers deal with late debt!

____________________

Team

40 full-time engineers, mostly in the SF Bay Area with a few scattered around
the country.

____________________

Tech Stack

TypeScript | Java | AngularJS | Node.js | ReactJS | Scala | Tensorflow | Spark
| Jupyter | Kotlin | React Native

____________________

More about the TrueAccord engineering team, CTO, culture, and jobs:
[https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs](https://bit.ly/trueaccordengineeringjobs)

------
jtbarbour
rias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers |
Fulltime | Fully Cleared

Doing cleared work and want to work with a team that reads Hacker News like
you?

Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide industry-leading
compensation and benefits and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded folks to
join our team.

For more info please check out careers.eriasventures.com

------
yangez
Topaz Labs | Director of Growth | Onsite: Dallas, TX (but remote for now) |
Full-Time | [https://topazlabs.com](https://topazlabs.com)

Hi HN - we’re Topaz Labs. We create AI-powered software that solves
photographers’ biggest problems: think one-click noise reduction, super-simple
masking, and pixel-perfect image upscaling. Our products are trusted by tens
of thousands of paid customers every day, ranging from amateur photographers
to major Hollywood movie studios.

We’re looking for someone to lead growth and marketing across our company.
This role heads one of our most important departments and reports directly to
the CEO. There are two primary responsibilities:

1\. Own the relentless pursuit of growth targets, especially SEO, ROAS and DAU
growth (ultimately leading into revenue). This is a balance of exploring new
growth ideas and exploiting proven concepts with excellent execution.

2\. Build a high-performing growth + marketing team with a data-driven and
systematic approach. Lead from the front by guiding priorities, coaching, and
setting an example.

We’re looking for a pretty specific person for this role:

* You’ve successfully led one massively successful growth strategy in either SEO or paid acquisition. You have the numbers to back it up.

* You’ve previously led a successful high-performing growth/marketing team of 1-10.

You should have deep technical expertise in either SEO or paid acquisition,
write excellently, and approach marketing with a data-driven and systems-level
approach. The most important cultural elements we value in this role are
extreme proactivity, hacker mentality, and intellectual humility. You’ll also
be leading a team, so you should also have the type of leadership style that
enables high performers. Interest and experience in photography is a huge
plus.

We’re currently already growing active users by 10-20% per month mostly
through SEO, paid ads, and word of mouth. This is a great opportunity for the
perfect person to accelerate already-explosive user and revenue growth. Your
compensation will be tied directly to the performance of the company. We’re
also proud to offer 100% covered platinum-level medical/dental/vision for
employees, 15 days annual PTO plus holidays, and 401k matching.

Apply here and mention HN in your app:
[https://jobs.lever.co/topazlabs/c679ada6-faba-40d5-8165-0e07...](https://jobs.lever.co/topazlabs/c679ada6-faba-40d5-8165-0e075c38b52e/apply?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=hn)

------
stephaniedeer
Percona | www.percona.com | REMOTE worldwide | MongoDB DBA | Full-Time
[https://jobs.lever.co/percona/9398c049-cc2e-4b25-b98b-645d4d...](https://jobs.lever.co/percona/9398c049-cc2e-4b25-b98b-645d4d2d8cc7)

* Due to customer demand, we are building a new MongoDB team in Managed Services, this is the opportunity to get in on the ground floor

* Support a variety of clients and environments

* work with some of the best MongoDB DBAs from around the world

* Monday-Friday - various time zones available globally (plus on-call schedule)

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests. We are
looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As one of
the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast ownership
across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end users to
deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite |
Full Time

We're looking for a software engineer who wants to write code at our Deep
Learning workstation and server company. You will:

* Be responsible for the full stack

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, etc.)

* Extremely comfortable in a Linux/Unix shell

===

We're located in San Francisco 5 minutes away from the 22nd street Caltrain.

Apply to:

[https://lambdalabs.com/careers](https://lambdalabs.com/careers)

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany and 1st in the IT sector of whole
Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already working there for 6 years, as my
managers are treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time)
interesting. And we don't have open plan offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiterin/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
jmccarthy
strongDM | All Roles! Go / Golang | FULL REMOTE (core hours ~US timezones, any
latitude) | Full-time | [https://www.strongdm.com](https://www.strongdm.com)

\--------

June 2020 update: because we build remote access software, we're seeing a
surge of teams everywhere go remote -- we could definitely use your help!

\--------

strongDM is an identity-aware proxy for managing and auditing access to
databases, k8s, and other servers. We build secure, high-throughput networking
systems in Go.

We've been fully remote for years, building software to help people work
remotely. We have high standards and high levels of respect for each other and
our customers.

One note: being able to work "live"/synchronously with each other is critical,
so please be somewhere between UTC-4 and UTC-7 (roughly ~the Americas).

Current roles:

* Senior Software Engineer (Golang, distributed systems)

* Full Stack UX Engineer (Go fluent but React/UX-focused)

* Lead Engineer / Engineering Manager / Director

* Technical Writer - Documentation and API

* Front End Developer - Documentation and API

* IT and Compliance Manager for our fully remote team

If this sounds like the type of work and the type of environment that would
suit you, send me (Justin, co-founder & CTO) a note at justin@strongdm.com

------
niallwingham
Boosted.ai | Web Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE | $150-200K

(Fully remote until at least the end of this year; onsite downtown Toronto
eventually.)

THE COMPANY

Boosted.ai makes machine learning investment techniques accessible to
institutional investors. We ingest and clean a huge volume of financial data,
and allow our customers to create and test their own models through an
interface designed to be friendly to non-ML practitioners.

They bring an investment thesis or strategy; our product lets them implement
it more successfully than they could with Excel or simpler quantitative
methods.

We have major US and Canadian banks as customers and have recently closed an
11MM (CAD) series A. Though we are a young company, our operating costs are
already ~50% covered by recurring customer revenue and we are well-positioned
to continue growing even through the recession.

THE ROLE

I'm looking to hire two developers who can help us build complex and data-rich
web applications. These applications are what allow our users to create new
machine learning models and portfolios, and view their performance over time.

Full stack developers welcome but our team is weakest in front end right now,
so expertise and interest there is a must. Some UX design / wire-framing
ability is a strong plus. Experience building financial products is nice but
not required... we can teach you.

Beyond feature development, a very important part of this position is laying
the foundation for stable and productive future growth in our team.

Longer description at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/boostedai/jobs/4069937003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/boostedai/jobs/4069937003)

THE PROCESS

We respect your time: at most two one-hour phone screens and a half day of
"remote onsite" interviews; we can do the whole thing in a week if you want.
Interviews are a mix of algorithmic questions and realistic pair programming
work, as well as introspective / soft skills questions to assess how you
approach teamwork and problem solving.

\---

Last thing I'll say is: this is a difficult job with high expectations +
oncall rotation, but it pays well. I want people who will show up and be very
productive at work, earn their paycheque/equity, and then log off and enjoy
the rest of their lives. It is not an all-consuming start-up. We are a
supportive, collaborative team and have no interest in stereotypical finance
or tech bro culture.

Email me niall@boosted.ai if interested.

------
jasonhoyt
PeerJ - Open Access Publishing | Head of Technology, Social Media Manager |
REMOTE within United Kingdom or California| Full Time
[https://peerj.com/about/careers/](https://peerj.com/about/careers/)

Of possible interest if you have ever ran up against a journal subscription
paywall or care about the recent news on the UC system's refusal to pay
subscription publishers millions a year. PeerJ was established in 2012 (seeded
by OATV) as a pure Open Access academic publisher with the aim to not just
publish OA, but to make it affordable. Tim O'Reilly still sits on our Board
today.

# Head of Technology:

[https://peerj.com/about/careers/#head-of-
technology](https://peerj.com/about/careers/#head-of-technology) PeerJ
Publishing is looking for an inspiring and effective leader to become its Head
of Technology.

# Social Media Community Manager:

[https://peerj.com/about/careers/#social-media-community-
mana...](https://peerj.com/about/careers/#social-media-community-manager)

You can email me personally with your CV. Send to {my HN handle}@peerj dot
com.

------
KoreanChips
UX/UI Designers on a contract basis? Do you know anyone? Thank you so much. :)

~~~
throwaway0281
I'm looking for my next UX contract. Lmk your contact details :)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - React, Python/Django,
AWS/OpenStack (OpenCraft - Fully remote company)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by and in
part developed by organizations like MIT, Harvard, McKinsey, and others, so
you’ll have the opportunity to contribute to projects that are widely used and
to be part of a thriving open source educational community. See edx.org,
stanford.edu or fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances.

We are 27 senior developers, all working remotely from Europe, North & South
America, Asia & Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but rather
contributing and working with them on various projects. This is a full time
position, where you would be able to work remotely from anywhere you want, as
long as you have a good internet connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture. You would work on different clients contracts
using the platform. The clients list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX
themselves, the French government, and various startups & universities
currently running their own instances, or looking to create one. Tasks are
very varied, from developing core platform features, custom exercises and
tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying instances,
working fullstack, operating our service infrastructure, improving our hosting
platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

We welcome applicants of all genders and ethnicities.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[https://handbook.opencraft.com/](https://handbook.opencraft.com/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, React, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](https://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
mmc47
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | REMOTE preferred | VISA ok
San Francisco Bay area (SF) | Tokyo, Japan | Seoul, Korea

Game Closure is building the world's most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised $50M, and has more than 300M users supported by
a small team of engineers <25

We are looking for folks to work on our engine and server technologies, the
games themselves, or both. For flavor: We maintain our own redux-like lambda-
style append-only database for more than 300M users; other examples of
projects include when we used code mods to port our engine from a propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects ongoing, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a react-powered webgl-based UI system, and our own in-house ads
bidding system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating

    
    
      Here are a couple example reviews of games we’ve built:
    

Snake Squad for Snapchat: [https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-
available-snapc...](https://techraptor.net/gaming/opinions/every-available-
snapchat-game-reviewed)

    
    
      Everwing for FB messenger: https://www.dageeks.com/digital/everwing-dageeks-game-review/
    
    

Our technologies engine have already been in front of hundreds of millions of
users, and we're adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high leverage
position, and very senior. We prefer remote work from any timezone because
we're looking to build the best small engineering team in the world, but we do
make office space available in Tokyo, Mountain View, San Francisco, Seoul, and
Sophia. For the right hire we will be flexible to obtain a visa to anywhere
where we have offices if it helps align us all better.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR
NAME HERE Please include a personal note about your background and interests
so we can prioritize your application!

------
kal31dic
Symmetry Investments | Senior Software Engineers and DevOps | REMOTE or VISA
(London, Hong Kong, Singapore) | D, Julia, other functional and systems
languages | Full-Time, Fixed Term, Flexible

Symmetry Investments is a post startup c. 5bn alternative asset management
company with around 175 people across multiple time zones and locations. Our
core technology team has been remote first for some time, and the whole
company is following suit, post-COVID.

I'm one of the three people running the firm, responsible amongst other things
for technology across the firm and I’m posting this myself. That should give
you an idea both about how seriously we take technology and the culture of the
firm.

We are three years into a period of transformation from initially a fairly
standard enterprise finance approach to technology to something new that
recognises the importance of both the humane and the technical for
discretionary portfolio management and for the business of running an
alternative investment manager.

It's not easy to integrate practitioners who may spend most of their day
programming but are oriented towards solving their business problems with
developers who are specialists in programming. To achieve this, we wrote a
little functional DSL that's now in production. Type inference of returns and
parameters using inequality constraints is in a feature branch and there is
plenty more to do on the language itself as well as the ecosystem around it.
What might be a project in itself elsewhere can be just a set of functions in
Symmetry Integration Language.

The language is written in D, we hosted dconf last year and will do so again
this year. So we are looking for outstanding native code developers who would
like to write D as well as people to work with practitioners writing Symmetry
Integration Language. Also looking for people to write documentation and work
on the build.

It's quite a creative place where we encourage a degree of courage amidst
practical constraints, and we are open to doing things a different way if it's
commercially sound and in the interests of our investors.

We look for virtues and capabilities over only experience and credentials
although those things aren't a disadvantage. Do not let a lack of credentials
or qualifications prevent you from applying. We've recently hired experts with
C++, Common Lisp, D, Haxe, Julia and Perl backgrounds, and are happy to bring
them up to speed with our stack.

Compensation is currently not quite at Netflix standards but is generous to
very generous over time by broad technology industry standards. We recognise
and reward technical accomplishment and have a very flat structure.

Some Symmetry people: All Spreadsheets Must Die
([https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk](https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk)), Lessons from a
DSL where all you have is Ranges
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA)),
Alternative Investment Management
([https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis](https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis))

Please see our GitHub
([https://github.com/symmetryinvestments](https://github.com/symmetryinvestments)),
blog.dlang.org and Symmetry Autumn of Code
([https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-
par...](https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-
participants/))

Email laeeth at kaleidic.io and cc jthompson at symmetryinvestments dot com.

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
A year ago we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Core Infrastructure team is looking for Site Reliability and Infrastructure Engineers to help in our shift from a traditional operations model to a service-oriented organization. This team provides key components to our backend technology stack such as: container orchestration infrastructure, logging services, monitoring and alerting patterns, caching layers, and relational/non-relational clustered data storage. Remote / Canada: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e51d331) \- San Francisco: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b761b6)

* Engineering Manager for Publisher Content Management: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/065c87aa-0fac-44a8-ac5f-0f013c1...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/065c87aa-0fac-44a8-ac5f-0f013c171ad0)

* Lead Software Engineer for Content Understanding: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5c76aa72-b1a6-4345-bf42-50407ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5c76aa72-b1a6-4345-bf42-50407ae3f2a7)

* The Data Engineering team is in need of Senior Engineers onsite in our San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. Our mission is to delivery analytical and behavior datasets to our internal customers. We work with very large datasets and ensure we can build them to be reliable, scalable and maintainable and support numerous teams within Scribd, for example Business Analytics and Data Science just to name a couple. We are looking for folks who have a passion for developing data pipelines on modern data engineering platforms. Experience with streaming technologies and Spark are a strong plus. If this sounds like you, please apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/46a9ef46-d214-483d-be09-f811c8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/46a9ef46-d214-483d-be09-f811c8b19127)

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite & Remote |
[https://iterable.com/careers](https://iterable.com/careers) Iterable is the
growth marketing platform that enables brands to create, execute and optimize
campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across email, push, SMS,
in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are an integrated,
cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers, trusted by
engineers, and designed with intelligence. Learn more about our Engineering
culture and interview process here: [https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work)

Here are our open roles: - Director of Engineering, Platform Services Group:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587)

\- Director of Engineering, Platform Services Group:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1900587)

\- Director of Engineering, Reliability and Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2195975](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2195975)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Machine Learning:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2083041](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2083041)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Platform Services:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product Backend:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product Front End:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1814851](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1814851)

\- Staff Software Engineer - Platform Services:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1911817](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1911817)

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX |
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
| Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; Product Managers; Data
Scientists | Full-time | Onsite

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac72...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac7218f9e30172321805763928&lang=en) * System Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e1f2347016e8ad5852d16c5&lang=en) * DevOps Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e72...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7239c82401725c9c1e6a6e41&lang=en) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a972...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a97218fa3401723990489f149b&lang=en) * Bioinformatician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e71...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7184b9b50171a3f017be5c36&lang=en) * Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f7dcd33016fa03e106c439a&lang=en) * Data Scientist: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a86f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7883a86fe8adc8016fee71882b7038&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/company/careers/](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/)
for more, since the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
alexholmes
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to megan.mcdevitt@apple.com
(mailto:3Cmegan.mcdevitt@apple.com)

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for web frontend development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and automation
engineers with experience with integrating software and/or testing at scale.
Requiring no specialized security skills (though such skills are valued),
these roles are a unique opportunity to be part of the team that architects
and delivers groundbreaking security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lucia_ballard@apple.com (mailto:lha@apple.com).

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team — is responsible for
protecting Apple’s users and the services they rely on. We’re hiring for both
junior and senior roles and looking for software engineers who love building
large-scale distributed systems. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working
on distributed systems. Junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background plus proficiency in a statically typed language such
as Java, C++ or Scala. We’re also hiring tools & automation engineers to help
us develop the high-quality infrastructure that enables us to ship
applications quickly and with confidence. We're looking to hire in our
Cupertino, Austin and Vancouver offices.

------
solanagaspari
Tray.io | London | Backend Engineer (Scala/Java) /Sr Backend Engineer /
Frontend Engineer | QA Analyst | Software Development Engineer in Test Full-
time | (Remote until post-COVID19) | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It's a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We know this is a stressful and uncertain time for everyone; we endeavour to
stay strong during this period. We are well funded, with two recent rounds
behind us; the latter to make a statement we wanted to remain independent, so
we have a large cash runway.

We've worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer and business
continuity plans for our technical teams and we're continuing to expand and
empower.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4586921002)

-Sr Backend Software Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002)

\- Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

-QA Analyst [https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4590363002)

-Software Development Engineer in Test [https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

------
bluecore
Bluecore | Manhattan, NYC| Multiple Eng Roles | Full Time | bluecore.com
Oversimplified TL;DR: Retail Marketing Company w/ recommendation engine and
AI-driven workflow.

\--Principal Software Engineer

\--Staff Software Engineer

\--Senior Software Engineer

\--Engineering Manager

\--Front End Software Engineer

bluecore.com/careers/

------
chainlink-hire
SmartContract - Building Chainlink | [https://chain.link](https://chain.link)

Smart contracts are on track to revolutionize how all agreements work, through
an entirely new system of technologically enforced contract guarantees. We are
well recognized for providing highly secure and reliable blockchain
connectivity to the world's largest enterprises such as Google, Oracle, SWIFT,
and many more. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the top companies
developing cutting-edge blockchain technology while working closely together
with a team of experienced senior executives.

These roles are location agnostic anywhere in the world. Though we ask that
you overlap some working hours with Eastern Standard Time (EST).

* Head of Technical Community | Full-Time or Part-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/head-of-technical-commun...](https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/head-of-technical-community) ================

As the Head of Technical Community, you will be responsible for connecting
with, inspiring, and educating developers in the Chainlink technical
community. You will be working closely across the company with the teams
ranging from Marketing to Engineering to Product, as well as building
relationships with 3rd parties and partners. We are a fully distributed team
and are open to considering full time or part time candidates.

* Senior Software Security Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/senior-software-security...](https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/senior-software-security-engineer) =================

You will work directly with our engineers to improve the security of our open-
source code base. You will partner closely with our leadership team as well as
communicate and collaborate across the organization to design and implement
company-wide security processes. In this role you will work on our risk
program, coordinate response plans, drive the security council, and be in
charge of fostering security culture at chainlink.

* Blockchain Engineer, Integrations | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/blockchain-engineer-inte...](https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/blockchain-engineer-integrations) ==================

You will lead integrations with upcoming blockchains into the Chainlink
platform, working directly and building relationships with the founding
engineers and learning about each new innovative blockchain platform. Today,
most blockchains are their own ecosystems, but this is about to change: cross-
blockchain connectivity is set to be the next growth opportunity, with network
effects compounding when leveraging the strengths of each blockchain.

* Lead Test Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/lead-test-engineer-on-ch...](https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/lead-test-engineer-on-chainlink) ==================================

As a Lead Developer in Test working on Chainlink you will be leading our
efforts around shipping quality product. Take ownership of designing,
developing, and implementing our test automation framework. Be part of early
stage product meetings as a key stakeholder who influences and understands
what we're building, and how we should build it to be testable from the get-
go.

* Cloud Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE | [https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/chainlink-cloud-reliabil...](https://careers.smartcontract.com/o/chainlink-cloud-reliability-engineer) =====================

You’ll work directly with the company’s CTO, CEO and a technical team of other
senior engineers. You’ll develop and build highly scalable, secure, and
reliable software that will change the way smart contracts function at a
fundamental level. You’ll have the opportunity to learn and master the latest
research concerning cryptography, blockchains, game theory, consensus
algorithms, and decentralized applications.You'll join us in enabling the
future architecture of Chainlink.

We are hiring for other positions too, check
[https://careers.smartcontract.com/](https://careers.smartcontract.com/) for
more information!

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE (normally) |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/552795b8-64b6-4673-93aa-e0b91717...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/552795b8-64b6-4673-93aa-e0b91717c38f)

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/c807303d-7fb8-4a98-8c9b-99ae2d7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/c807303d-7fb8-4a98-8c9b-99ae2d7b2e78)

\- Senior UI/UX Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/2990c914-0f41-462d-b882-2a19840c...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/2990c914-0f41-462d-b882-2a19840ca1c4)

\- Talent Acquisition Specialist (Recruiter)
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/7484b5e6-3d5e-47a6-a019-d0ba363d...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/7484b5e6-3d5e-47a6-a019-d0ba363dd082)

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session (for technical positions), and a remote "onsite"
half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website
([https://www.narmi.com/about/careers](https://www.narmi.com/about/careers)).
Make sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. Also please feel free to
reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Bellevue | Intern/Full Time Tesla has many open
positions for interns and full time candidates. Please apply online send an
email with your resume to vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject
line: HN <req_id> so we can filter appropriately.

(I'll update this post as I hear from other recruiting teams. As always, you
can check tesla.com/careers for all open reqs)

\------------

Embedded Teams:

\- Audio Systems - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareengineer-softwareplatformsaudiosystems-55877)

\- Battery Management Systems - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerb...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerbatterymanagementsystemsbms-56265)

\- Body Controls - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/firmware-embedded-
software...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/firmware-embedded-
softwareengineerbodycontrols-55999)

\- Autopilot Hardware - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineera...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerautopilothardware-60834)

\- Firmware Validation - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/automation-
developmentengi...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/automation-
developmentengineergateway-59792)

\------------

Fall Internships:

\- Software- Integration Engineering Internship -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineeringinternshipfall2020-57007)

\- Software- Fullstack Engineering Internship -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineeringinternshipfall2020-57009)

\- Software- Embedded Systems Engineering Internship -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsengineeringinternshipfall2020-57011)

\- Service Engineering Fall 2020 Intern- Charging Systems -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringfall202...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringfall2020internchargingsystems-62977)

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
What is it that this company does?

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/89f581f0-ef3f-4f1b-b28b-e9e562ab8ec9?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Software Engineer, Infrastructure (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* (Senior) Full-Stack Software Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a421feb6-2c0e-4f1b-adb1-84d8129b9545?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Ruby on Rails Developer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-96...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/88ce6848-525d-40b0-bca1-9668906402a4?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-40...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-4099a1f93665?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* (Senior) Test Automation Engineer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/06f6649e-0d81-4431-bf37-78f94dfb1fa2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Test Automation Engineer (SF): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software Engineer (Mid-level, Senior, Principal, Front
end & back end) | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site OR REMOTE |
[https://www.indigoag.com/join-us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose. You can read our
accolades and I'll reference them below, but the truth is nothing matters more
than why we exist:

We're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy. Our farmers are able to produce better quality crops
with fewer resources and less land. For example, we piloted a program with
Anheiser-Busch and saved 2 BILLION gallons of water in the last year.

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React & Apollo front end, some Node on back end) and
Python (Flask for the back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indi...).

We work on the most under-hyped sector in startups today (agtech) 2 years in a
row:

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/](https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/15/meet-the-2019-cnbc-
disruptor...).

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

------
sethhochberg
String and Key | Senior Software Developer (Backend) | Brooklyn, NY or Chapel
Hill, NC | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.stringandkey.com](https://www.stringandkey.com)

We used to be a successful digital agency specializing in creating fintech
products for our partners, and now, we've taken our award-winning team and are
building something for a new company company of our own, solving the
challenges that excite us most and creating a product we want to bring to
market ourselves.

Our team of roughly 30 (and growing) is building a product for financial
protection, helping those who fall through the cracks of the traditional
insurance market gain access to protection, and using innovative strategies to
keep things affordable, engaging, and educational for our customers.

We're seeking a talented senior developer with a backend focus to join our
team in either our Dumbo, Brooklyn or Chapel Hill, NC offices and help build
and maintain the core backend systems powering our API, vendor integrations,
and internal administration tools.

Position and tech stack details:

\- Senior Ruby developer, with substantial Rails experience

\- Not a supervisory role, though senior developers are expected to
participate in mentoring activities with more junior members of the team

\- Ruby/Rails API-only backend, no UI rendered directly from Rails

\- Postgres

\- Apache Kafka (as a message broker for a heavily event-driven architecture)

\- Deployment on AWS via EKS (docker-compose for local developer environments
for now, possibly local k8s depending on architecture evolution in the future)

\- Core API serves clients written in React with Typescript on the web side,
and native mobile apps in Swift and Kotlin on the mobile side

Other notes: we pay meticulous attention to process, have robust internal
training programs and professional development efforts, and strive for a
culture of trust, debate, and transparency. Between Memorial Day and Labor
Day, we close our offices at 2pm on Fridays to enjoy the weather and time with
family/friends. We practice no-meeting Wednesdays, have year-round family time
blocked off on Wednesday evenings, each quarter take a day off for a fun
culture event in each office, as well as a quarterly mini-conference where our
team hosts talks on everything from building an e-commerce side hustle to how
to make great hummus at home. We have flexible PTO and remote work options,
fully-paid healthcare premiums for employees and generous family coverage, 4%
401k match, gym stipend, transit/parking stipend, and when our offices are
operating again we keep a fully-stocked kitchen in each (well beyond just
snacks). While our offices are closed due to COVID, we are donating our office
food budget to local food banks. Visa sponsorship is an option if required.

If you're an experienced Ruby developer and the above sounds attractive,
please feel free to email me your resume or with any other questions:
seth.hochberg AT stringandkey DOT com. I'm the Director of Web Engineering at
String and Key, and this role reports to me.

Please, no recruiters at this time.

------
gboss
Wine.com | San Francisco CA | Senior Software Engineer (JavaScript, NodeJS,
Performance) | Full-time | REMOTE ok

Wine.com, the nation's leading online wine store, is looking for a Senior
Software Engineer, who has a passion for performance, web technology, and
JavaScript. We are building a better way to shop for wine. Our mission is to
make it fun, easy and risk-free for our customers to discover great new wines
from all over the world. We are searching for someone who has a thorough
understanding of modern web technologies, is passionate about performance, and
is framework agnostic. The core ecommerce platform that you will be working on
is an isomorphically-rendered NodeJS application that uses an internally-
developed framework based on BackboneJS and EpoxyJS. We are looking for an
incrementalist, who can identify areas of request/page load cycle that can be
improved over time. This person enjoys working with others and is open to
mentoring other members of the team on an as needed basis.

Your Responsibilities:

• Profile our Server and Client Performance and determine incremental ways to
improve page load times.

• Develop a system of automated benchmarks to detect performance degradations
before they make it to production

• Improve our Asset bundler pipeline. Ensure the most minimal amount of
JavaScript is executed on first page load.

• Identify optimizations to reduce our DOM and CSS Bloat

• Upgrade our codebase to take advantage of features of modern JavaScript not
available in ES5 and reduce third party dependencies when possible

• Work in a team environment, able to effectively communicate progress and
difficulties with peers, and can break up tasks to releasable chunks.

• Tune our CDN, Fastly.com (based on Varnish) to ensure we are doing
everything we can to ensure quick load times.

• Be an advocate for keeping the site fast

Your Experience:

• You have a thorough understanding of the Javscript Language from ES5 to
ES2020.

• You know how to profile for performance both NodeJS and Browser
applications.

• Have familiarity with the modern JS ecosystem and have deep dived into a JS
bundler like Parcel.JS, Browserify, or WebPack.

• Is familiar with and can explain the request life cycle for a modern JS
Framework that does Server-Side Rendering and Client Hydration

• You have a thorough understanding of the Browser DOM and CSS

• Have worked with a CSS Preprocessor

• You understand CDNs, resource caching,

• You can write a service worker

Please send all resumes to seniorjsengineer@wine.com (candidates only, no
recruiters)

------
mrnzc
Celonis | Multiple Roles | Munich (Germany), Madrid (Spain), Raleigh, NC |
Full time | ONSITE (currently WFH) |
[https://www.celonis.com](https://www.celonis.com)

Celonis is a German tech startup with a >2.5BN valuation and the global leader
in Process Mining technology. We mine data from arbitrary source systems such
as SAP, Salesforce, Microsoft and many other enterprise systems to help our
customers discover process inefficiencies and turn insights into action.

Our Intelligent Business Cloud harnesses the power of our Process Mining
technology to help organizations remove operational friction and become a
Superfluid Enterprise. Companies around the world, including Siemens, L’Oréal,
Uber, Citi, Airbus, and Vodafone, rely on Celonis technology to guide action
and drive change, turning business processes into extraordinary experiences
and resulting in millions of dollars saved.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.

We are hiring in RALEIGH:

\- Customer Support Engineer I
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166833/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166833/374423/1590752940/3))

We are hiring for multiple positions in MUNICH (Germany):

\- Senior Frontend Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1590752729/3))

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1590752709/3))

\- Java Cloud Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168151/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168151/374423/1590752752/3))

\- Senior Java Developer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1590752775/3))

\- C++ Engineer for Database Development
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1590752787/3))

\- Platform Engineer (Kubernetes)
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1590752802/3))

\- Senior UI/UX Designer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1590752841/3))

We are hiring for multiple positions in MADRID (Spain):

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer
([https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1590752...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1590752916/3))

------
nationalrobotic
National Robotics Engineering Center | Software, Computer Vision, Machine
Learning, UI | Pittsburgh, PA, USA | Full Time | H1-B VISA

[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/index.html)

The National Robotics Engineering Center (NREC), a robotics research and
development powerhouse, is looking for experienced developers, especially in
embedded systems, robotics, perception, deep learning, data science, and AI.
For more than 21 years NREC has brought together a critical mass of software
and hardware engineers in order to take technology from the laboratory to the
real world. NREC maintains a diverse portfolio of projects, from Augmented
Reality driver assistance to full off-road autonomy and from advanced
teleoperation to full autonomous manipulation.

NREC is part of the Robotics Institute at Carnegie Mellon University, focused
on commercialization of robotic technologies, and employs over 150 people in
their off-campus facility. An NREC developer can go from developing mapping
for a mining robot operating in extreme environments
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/mining/profiler.html))
to developing hardware and controls for unique research vehicles
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URxpqi0oAU)).
Another may go from developing training products for humanitarian workers
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/defense/other-
projects/sweep-monitoring.html)) on to assistive technologies that make work
easier for farmers around the world
([https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-
agri...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/solutions/agriculture/other-agriculture-
projects/active-fill-control.html)).

A subset of our openings:

C++ and Python software engineers -
[https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-
engineer-2.html](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-2.html)

DevOps - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer....](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-build-
engineer.html)

ML/AI Engineering - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-
machin...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/software-engineer-machine-
learning.html)

Computer Vision engineers - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-
engineer-comput...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/robotics-engineer-
computer-vision.html)

User Interface - [https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-
software-...](https://www.nrec.ri.cmu.edu/careers/user-interface-software-
engineer.html)

If you have questions or are interested in any positions in robotics, please
contact Christine DeCarolis ( cdecarolis@nrec.ri.cmu.edu ). In your
communication, please mention hacker news.

------
freeflyer
a.i. solutions | Frontend Software Developer | Full-time (preferably ONSITE
but REMOTE okay for ideal candidate) | Washington, D.C. or Portland, OR |
[http://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/](http://ai-solutions.com/freeflyer/)

The FreeFlyer team is seeking a motivated Javascript developer to build front-
end components for our professional space mission design software product.
FreeFlyer is an interactive space mission simulation and analysis tool that
features user-friendly UIs for configuring complex simulation parameters, a
code editor and scripting language that allows our users full control over
their mission simulation, accurate visualizations of the Earth and space
environment, and dynamic plots and reports. Our users are space mission
designers and analysts at organizations like NASA and other space agencies and
companies around the world. FreeFlyer has been used for hundreds of
spaceflight missions and is supporting many exciting upcoming missions
including NASA’s return of astronauts to the Moon in 2024.

To get an idea of the types of problems FreeFlyer solves for our user, take a
look at videos on YouTube. Our team recently published a tutorial [0] show how
to model and visualize the Lunar Gateway orbit that will be used in NASA's
upcoming mission to send astronauts to the Moon. This tutorial provides a lot
of examples of the types of front-end components that will be built with
browser-based technologies.

This is a unique opportunity for anyone who is passionate about space,
Javascript development, and emerging browser technologies to make a
contribution to the future of space mission design. Our users are aerospace
engineers working on exciting missions for science, exploration, and global
communication and the work you do will help them solve problems more
efficiently. Our engineering team has been working together for upwards of 15
years - we’re passionate about the problems we solve and we welcome fresh
ideas and new perspective. You’ll have the opportunity to have a big impact on
future space mission design along with many opportunities to develop valuable
skills to drive your career forward.

Desirable Experience

* Experience collaborating with a UI/UX designer to implement product features * Experience rendering 2D visualizations with the Canvas API or SVG * Experience with 3D rendering technologies such as WebGL or WebGPU * Experience with modern browser APIs such as Web Workers, Message Channels, and Web Sockets * Experience using Node.js and C/C++ Addons * Experience with common Javascript development tools such as Webpack, Rollup, Jest, Puppeteer, or Selenium * Experience with build and test infrastructure services like Jest, Travis CI, CircleCI, or NPM * Ability to work independently and collaborate with a small team

If you're interested in applying, please send a resume to stefan.novak@ai-
solutions.com!

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XurKFsTkU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XurKFsTkU)

------
vinlock
Weedmaps

Founded in 2008, Weedmaps is a leading technology and software infrastructure
provider to the cannabis industry. Our suite of cloud-based software and data
solutions includes point of sale, logistics and ordering solutions that enable
customers to scale their businesses while complying with the complex and
disparate regulations applicable to the cannabis industry. In addition, our
platform provides consumers with information regarding cannabis products
across web and mobile platforms, including listing local retailers and brands,
facilitating product discovery and allowing consumers to educate themselves on
cannabis and its history, uses and legal status. Headquartered in Irvine,
California, Weedmaps employs more than 400 professionals around the world,
with offices including Barcelona, Berlin, Boston, Denver, New York, Phoenix
and Toronto.

Corporate Engineering

Senior Enterprise Application Engineer (Corp IT) | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/86dd25cf2us](https://grnh.se/86dd25cf2us)

\---

Design

Senior Product Designer | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/c3b6a84b2us](https://grnh.se/c3b6a84b2us)

\---

Engineering

Front End Software Engineer III | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/09a64e8f2us](https://grnh.se/09a64e8f2us)

Senior Software Engineer (API) | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/cf7375f52us](https://grnh.se/cf7375f52us)

Senior Software Engineer (Front End - React) | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/1a129f212us](https://grnh.se/1a129f212us)

Software Engineer III (Full stack - React/Ruby) | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/0d2e64ea2us](https://grnh.se/0d2e64ea2us)

Software Engineering Manager | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/e2d9c1de2us](https://grnh.se/e2d9c1de2us)

\---

Marketing

Senior Product Marketing Manager (B2B) | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/d242b5832us](https://grnh.se/d242b5832us)

\---

Operations

GIS Analyst | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/016fb0332us](https://grnh.se/016fb0332us)

Manager Analytics, Operations | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/c55f12182us](https://grnh.se/c55f12182us)

Manager Analytics, Product | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/78ffd1f02us](https://grnh.se/78ffd1f02us)

\---

Sales

Specialist II, Revenue Operations | Irvine, CA (HQ) | ONSITE |
[https://grnh.se/71601a362us](https://grnh.se/71601a362us)

To see job descriptions and to apply:
[https://grnh.se/0206986c2](https://grnh.se/0206986c2)

------
pdimitar
I applied to you at 9th of April and never got an answer.

~~~
dang
Please see the rules at the top of the thread. Of course companies should
answer applicants, but this thread is no place to litigate individual cases
about that.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384719).

~~~
pdimitar
Oops. My mistake!

------
gvpmahesh
I have contacted you last month, an acknowledgment or a rejection mail with
feedback would be nice

~~~
dang
Please see the rules at the top of the thread. Of course companies should
answer applicants, but this thread is no place to litigate individual cases
about that.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384427).

------
maxyazhbin
I decided not to move forward with Cortx because Alex was late for a call and
gave me some bs about it.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. Please review them.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23382563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23382563)
and marked it offtopic.

------
danielovichdk
To me these job posts are focused in tech rather than skills.

Premature leads to premature.

Good luck!

------
maxyazhbin
don't interview with them, I had an onsite a few years ago with them and they
cancelled it after I booked the hotel room and refused to reimburse me, what a
joke of a company.

~~~
dang
This breaks the rules at the top of the thread. In fact I just had to ask you
not to do this in another context
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23396126](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23396126))
and looking at your account history, things like this are almost all you've
posted. Yikes! That's not what HN is for. Would you mind reviewing
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)
and using this site in the intended spirit? It boils down to curiosity
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20curiosity%20optimiz&sort=byDate&type=comment)).

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23384595).

Edit: in one case you even published someone's name and email. That's
seriously not ok, so I think we need to ban this account until we get some
reason to believe that you want to use HN as intended going forward. Feel free
to email hn@ycombinator.com if you want to be unbanned.

------
w4g
FBI | ONSITE | USA | fbijobs.gov

The FBI consists of more than 35,000 special agents and professional staff who
work across the globe to protect the U.S. from terrorism, espionage, cyber
attacks, and major criminal threats.

Many FBI career options are traditional to the investigative and intelligence
community. Others are similar in nature to careers found in most Fortune 500
companies.

* Electronics Technician (Quantico, Virginia) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=33571&PostingSeq=2)

* Special Agent (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Please see further details in postings.

------
costarastrology
Co—Star Astrology | Full-time | On-site | New York | $120-150k + equity

[https://www.costarastrology.com](https://www.costarastrology.com)

Co-Star is bringing astrology into the 21st century with a social,
personalized experience that helps people reflect and connect in real,
meaningful ways. We recently raised $5m from the people behind companies like
Glossier, Rent the Runway, eBay, Periscope, and Everlane.

We’re looking for iOS, Android, and full-stack software developers to join our
twelve-person team in Chinatown, NYC.

We want your help:

    
    
      • Transforming NASA data into astrological patterns that astrologers can write and map copy to
      • Using TB of data to define and create personalized, emotionally resonant content
      • Developing internal tools to give our writers superpowers
      • Shipping new features & A/B tests in our Apple-lauded iOS app
      • Scaling our backend infrastructure to millions of daily users
    

Our stack includes

    
    
      • Haskell for our backend
      • Swift and Android Native (Kotlin) for our mobile apps
      • React and TypeScript on the web (costarastrology.com + internal tools)
      • AWS to host our infrastructure
      • PostgreSQL
    

Competitive comp, $0 deductible fully-covered health care, unlimited vacation
(min 4 weeks), conference/book/whatever budget

Read more details here ->
[https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs](https://www.costarastrology.com/jobs)
\+ feel free to email directly with questions -> tim (at-squiggle)
costarastrology.com

------
clearview_ai
Clearview AI | Multiple roles | Remote | Full Time

Clearview AI is a lead generation tool for law enforcement. Our mission is to
help officers more quickly and accurately identify people and move forward on
difficult cases. We enable officers to search publicly available photos for
faces to help them identify victims and persons of interest. Our technology is
used at all levels of law enforcement across the United States, and has
assisted in a wide variety of investigations, including human trafficking,
child abuse, terrorism, theft, assault, and exoneration of the innocent.

We are looking for senior software engineers, senior infrastructure engineers,
and a director of IT to help us grow our technology and scale up the company.
Email careers@clearview.ai for more information.

~~~
belzebub
You must be busy this week!

------
orhan-b
Soccer | React Native Mobile App | Remote OK

We’re developing a camera to auto-record youth and amateur soccer games using
AI. I’m looking for someone who is comfortable (or wants to get comfortable)
with React Native to help us release a teaser app that uses part of our
technology. Huge plus if you know TensorFlow.js. Total 2 views/screens:
Camera/Recording, Viewing/Saving Video.

This would be a portfolio piece / low compensation opportunity. May lead to
future opportunities.

My name is Orhan and you can reach me at orhan (at) playgroundvision /dot/
com. Mention HN in your subject line please. Thank you.

About us: Instagram:
[https://www.instagram.com/reeplayer/](https://www.instagram.com/reeplayer/)
Promo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emyx2gyuHsw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emyx2gyuHsw)

